# Knitting Tea Party - 13th April, 2012



## FireballDave

Good morning/afternoon/evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00pm BST on Friday 13th April 2012 and time to start this weekend's Knitting Tea Party for fun and light inconsequential chatter over cakes and a cuppa.

This is _Chinese Race Weekend_ and it's 6:00a.m., in Shanghai. The third practice session, followed by qualifying for Sunday's race at the circuit in the city's Jiading district, is in just a few hours.

This week our _Darts at the Wall Atlas_ game yielded its usual eclectic mix; we're so bad at darts, none of us will admit where we were aiming! Curiously, all three landed on places I've visited at some time in my life, So greetings to anyone in the port city of Karachi, where it's 3:00 a.m., I visited there many years ago, I bet it's changed lots in three decades; it's midnght in Andorra la Vella in the Pyrenees, I'm reminded what a great place it is to go skiing by a grinning hopeful youth! Our third and final dart landed on Phoenix, Arizona where right now it's teatime!

In ten days it will be the feast day of Saint George, England's patron saint, this year I've made some napkin rings with the Cross of Saint George, England's flag, for the dinner table:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73355-1.html

I've also posted an egg cosy and napkin ring bearing a single red rose, our national flower:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-1.html

I hope you like these simple designs.

Since it's the Chinese Grand Prix this weekend, I thought I'd post a little snack to go with the racing:

*Sesame Prawn Toasts*

*Ingredients:*
6 slices of white bread
1 oz (30g) raw prawns
1 egg white
2 oz (55g) sesame seeds
1 tsp cornflour
1/2 tsp (2.5ml) sesame oil
Salt and pepper
10 fl. oz (285ml) vegetable oil

*Method:*
Place the prawns, egg white, sesame oil and cornflour in a food processor and blitz to a smooth puree, season well.

Spread the mixture on the slices of white bread and cut off the crusts.

Press the side with the prawn mixture into the sesame seeds to coat.

Heat up the oil and deep fry for about 3 minutes on each sides until golden brown.

Serve hot with your favourite dipping sauce.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## darowil

Good morning Dave- or should I say evening. My husband has just got up so I might head back to bed. We have spent the night alternating between sleeping and being up. It is now 7.30am here. So try a few hours before heading out to the footy- hopefully will win after our worst start to the season for 12 years. Not 12- 22 years!


----------



## NanaCaren

Yum sound good. Jamie gives it a thumbs up.


----------



## darowil

Not into prawns so will give it a miss.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Good morning Dave- or should I say evening. My husband has just got up so I might head back to bed. We have spent the night alternating between sleeping and being up. It is now 7.30am here. So try a few hours before heading out to the footy- hopefully will win after our worst start to the season for 12 years. Not 12- 22 years!


Hope they do better this week and you enjoy the game.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Yum sound good. Jamie gives it a thumbs up.


They are nice and go well with a chilli dip, make double the quantity you could ever possibly need, they disappear fast!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yum sound good. Jamie gives it a thumbs up.
> 
> 
> 
> They are nice and go well with a chilli dip, make double the quantity you could ever possibly need, they disappear fast!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Good thing the grandsons aren't here I'd have to make triple.


----------



## siouxann

Good Weekend, Everyone!! Looking forward to yet another fabulous tea party with my favorite folks!! Love prawns, so this receipt will get an outing soon. Bet the Gannets can put away a few of these!


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Good Weekend, Everyone!! Looking forward to yet another fabulous tea party with my favorite folks!! Love prawns, so this receipt will get an outing soon.


We will be having it tonight as requested by the girls.


----------



## ivyrain

We are having a birthday party this weekend. My grandson is turning 11 and wanted to bring 3 friends up for an overnighter. We live way out in the country so lots for boys to do and lot of ground to cover. I think I'll skip the prawns and make the homemade pizza he asked for. Also will stock up on chips and fruit. Boys never seem to get full?


----------



## wannabear

Dave, all foodstuffs go quickly there in the land of Gannets. I know them well. Happy Tea Party!


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> Good Weekend, Everyone!! Looking forward to yet another fabulous tea party with my favorite folks!! Love prawns, so this receipt will get an outing soon. Bet the Gannets can put away a few of these!


Hiya!

You bet they can get through them, they're usually in such a hurry to get them, I think they must have asbestos fingers!

Dave


----------



## Jilze

Oh my gosh!!! First page??


----------



## FireballDave

ivyrain said:


> We are having a birthday party this weekend. My grandson is turning 11 and wanted to bring 3 friends up for an overnighter. We live way out in the country so lots for boys to do and lot of ground to cover. I think I'll skip the prawns and make the homemade pizza he asked for. Also will stock up on chips and fruit. Boys never seem to get full?


Pizza is always a hit with boys, no matter how much they eat, there's always space for a cake!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Dave, all foodstuffs go quickly there in the land of Gannets. I know them well. Happy Tea Party!


They're professional fridge-emptiers!

Have a fun weekend
Dave


----------



## KatyNora

I don't usually get here this early but figured I'd better check in now while I can. I have a fairly busy weekend scheduled. Tomorrow is a gigantic annual rummage sale at the County fairgrounds. I'm going with several friends and we each have an assigned "first target" area so we can get to the good stuff. Can you guess what my area will be? Right!  

Sunday will be a campaign strategy meeting for a good friend (and avid knitter!) who is running for judge this year; I'm acting as treasurer for her campaign. Don't worry. I don't think this counts as introducing politics into the tea party since it's a non-partisan race and she has already received a range of endorsements. I'm having lots of fun learning all the reporting requirements to comply with the public disclosure rules.

I'm working on the Wingspan Shawl that has been done a number of times here recently. Fortunately, I'll be able to knit while riding to and from the rummage sale and, of course, during the strategy meeting with 
The Knitting Candidate. But for now, the front yard is calling to me to come mow it while it's still dry and sunny. So, off I go and I'll check in before bedtime. Everyone have a good afternoon/evening/morning.


----------



## wannabear

KatyNora said:


> I don't usually get here this early but figured I'd better check in now while I can. I have a fairly busy weekend scheduled. Tomorrow is a gigantic annual rummage sale at the County fairgrounds. I'm going with several friends and we each have an assigned "first target" area so we can get to the good stuff. Can you guess what my area will be? Right!
> 
> Sunday will be a campaign strategy meeting for a good friend (and avid knitter!) who is running for judge this year; I'm acting as treasurer for her campaign. Don't worry. I don't think this counts as introducing politics into the tea party since it's a non-partisan race and she has already received a range of endorsements. I'm having lots of fun learning all the reporting requirements to comply with the public disclosure rules.
> 
> I'm working on the Wingspan Shawl that has been done a number of times here recently. Fortunately, I'll be able to knit while riding to and from the rummage sale and, of course, during the strategy meeting with
> The Knitting Candidate. But for now, the front yard is calling to me to come mow it while it's still dry and sunny. So, off I go and I'll check in before bedtime. Everyone have a good afternoon/evening/morning.


My daughter said "Ooooh, I want one!" about the Wingspan. I agree!


----------



## pammie1234

Good evening and happy weekend! Can't wait to see where the tea party conversations will go. Ready to read post, knit, watch baseball and basketball, and thoroughly enjoy my Friday evening.


----------



## 1artist

HI Dave, not cooking this weekend, just trying to get rolling on three projects, one of which I had to RIP 46 rows. Hurts, but it needs to be right. Happy tea partying everyone. d


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: darowil-Sounds like your nights go about like mine has. Just put DH to bed . He was only up 5 hrs. and is totally wore out. All he can do is sit. His side where he hit his ibs is really giving him alot of pain, and will do so for quite a while. Looking forward to this weeks tea party. Missed out last week alot.


----------



## FireballDave

1artist said:


> HI Dave, not cooking this weekend, just trying to get rolling on three projects, one of which I had to RIP 46 rows. Hurts, but it needs to be right. Happy tea partying everyone. d


I have a couple of projects I meant to work on over Easter, but somehow got distracted, I hope yours come out better this time.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: darowil-Sounds like your nights go about like mine has. Just put DH to bed . He was only up 5 hrs. and is totally wore out. All he can do is sit. His side where he hit his ibs is really giving him alot of pain, and will do so for quite a while. Looking forward to this weeks tea party. Missed out last week alot.


I hope the pain eases for him, it's very difficult to get comfortable with injured ribs.

Hopefully you'll both have an easier time of it.

Dave


----------



## Jilze

We will be headed to our property in eastern Wa so will be knitting on the way. Will work on my shawl or the entrelac that my new friend! Lori from The Yarn Shop in Taos, NM showed me how to do.


----------



## pammie1234

Dave, I think Nascar starts today. Maybe even tonight. I don't watch the racing, I love my baseball and basketball teams too much. I did go to one race about 30 years ago, and I enjoyed it. It was noisy and smelly. I think these were stock car races. I might go to a big race someday. That would probably be enjoyable.

What is the difference between prawns and shrimp? I love shrimp, but don't know if I've ever eaten prawns. I have in my mind that prawns are bigger than shrimp. Can't wait to hear the answers!


----------



## wannabear

I live not far from a large Nascar track. I try to ignore it.


----------



## pammie1234

I think ours is in Grand Prairie, between Dallas and Ft. Worth. Not really sure.


----------



## dandylion

Yum, the prawns/shrimp sound sounds great, and I did pick up some shrimp for scampi this weekend, but tonight, I'm trying a one skillet dinner I just saw on my newsletter from Real Simple, which sounds so easy I can't resist. The grandniece wore me out today, and I need a quick and easy dinner. 
Black beans and salsa, poached eggs with scallions and cilantro, and tortillas. My mouth is watering now, so I'll let you know if it's worth posting the recipe. 
Talk to you soon, dandy/sue


----------



## siouxann

wannabear said:


> I live not far from a large Nascar track. I try to ignore it.


Darlington?


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, I think Nascar starts today. Maybe even tonight. I don't watch the racing, I love my baseball and basketball teams too much. I did go to one race about 30 years ago, and I enjoyed it. It was noisy and smelly. I think these were stock car races. I might go to a big race someday. That would probably be enjoyable.
> 
> What is the difference between prawns and shrimp? I love shrimp, but don't know if I've ever eaten prawns. I have in my mind that prawns are bigger than shrimp. Can't wait to hear the answers!


This year the Formula One circus will be in Austin, Texas for the _United States Grand Prix_ on 18th November:

http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/united_states_882/circuit_history.html

maybe you'll get to it, very different from Nascar!

You're right, prawns are basically a larger version of shrimp. you can use either since it's the flavour you're after with this receipt.

Dave


----------



## iamsam

I'm working on the Wingspan Shawl that has been done a number of times here recently. 

where did you find the pattern - i would likie to see what it looks like - my daughter would like a shawl - thought it would make a good birthday or christmas present.

sam


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Yum, the prawns/shrimp sound sounds great, and I did pick up some shrimp for scampi this weekend, but tonight, I'm trying a one skillet dinner I just saw on my newsletter from Real Simple, which sounds so easy I can't resist. The grandniece wore me out today, and I need a quick and easy dinner.
> Black beans and salsa, poached eggs with scallions and cilantro, and tortillas. My mouth is watering now, so I'll let you know if it's worth posting the recipe.
> Talk to you soon, dandy/sue


It's a really easy one, you can actually shallow fry them, provided you get the oil hot enough.

Enjoy your dinner and a nice sit down.

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Sam, the Wingspan shawl is on Ravelry where you can see it made up in a variety of yarns. It's those bright yarns that make it, I think! That's what Maddie liked. If you aren't on Ravelry, join, and have another place to burn up your time.


----------



## wannabear

siouxann said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live not far from a large Nascar track. I try to ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> Darlington?
Click to expand...

Nope, I am down the road from what used to be the Charlotte Motor Speedway but now it's the BoJangles or some other sponsor Speedway. I have strange family ties to it.


----------



## Southern Gal

hi everyone, today was a bit warmer than we have had all wk, but still nice out. still took a repreve from yard work, and still waiting on rain, i think now they have backed ours off till sunday.... whenever i plan to finish up in the flower beds first part of next wk. AFTER the rain!!!??? 
tonite, i grilled us a couple chicken breast, then steamed some fresh broccoli, carrots, onions. i had 2 bundles of fresh asparagus, i got those ready and rubbed Olive oil on them and just kept rolling them around in a hot skillet till they were tender with a good snap, and baked pot. and i gotta tell ya, its mighty fine.
i would love the prawn/shrimp recipe, i pray i never develope a allergy to seafood, cause i love love it. DH won't touch it, go figure? i will say this i used to eat shrimp wkly and i left it off for several months and only changed that item and my cholesteral dropped several pts.so i do slack off on it, but still treat myself occasionally.
nothing really planned this wkend, several community yd sales, i like to pilfer through, also the master gardeners are having their annual plant and shrub sale, i am gonna pass on that, cause i tell you i can't resist plants, and i have all i can handle. 
sam, how is the puppy sales going, have you decided whether to keep one or not? 
to everyone who is a caregiver, i wish you a easy wkend of rest. 
everyone else enjoy yourselves.
to all the newcomers, welcome this is a great bunch of folks.


----------



## wannabear

Aren't we though?


----------



## flockie

Just finished cleaning up dishes from dinner. Today, I did a simple one skillet dinner. Using boneless, skinless chicken breasts. You can either butterfly each breast or pound out between 2 sheets waxed paper or plastic wrap to about 1/4 inch thickness. Lightly salt and pepper both sides, dredge in flour shaking off excess. Heat skillet with about 1 - 2 teaspoons olive oil, brown chicken on both sides about 5 or 6 minutes per side. Remove chicken to a platter and cover with aluminum foil to keep warm. While chicken is browning, slice one leek lengthwise and trim dark green ends; slice each half in half lengthwise and then cut into 1/2 inch pieces. Rinse well in bowl of cold water and drain. Add to skillet once chicken has been removed. I also added sliced mushrooms. Let these soften for about 3 minutes. I took 2 navel oranges and zested one - then squeezed the juice of both oranges to make 1/2 cup. Add 1/2 cup chicken broth to the orange juice. Once the leeks and mushrooms have softened, add the juice, broth, and orange zest. Add 1 teaspoon fresh chopped rosemary and put the chicken back into the skillet. Bring liquid to a boil and reduce by half. Chicken should be thoroughly cooked through and it is ready to serve. I served with orzo that I cooked using chicken broth with fresh chopped parsley added after draining. If I had another orange I would have supremed it and added to the skillet for about a minute at the end of cooking. This was something I decided to try using the oranges since I did not have any lemons in the house for chicken picatta.


----------



## wannabear

Yum. I say yum. I'm coming over for chicken picatta next weekend , or you come here.


----------



## iamsam

Southern Gal said:


> sam, how is the puppy sales going, have you decided whether to keep one or not?
> 
> we did sell another one which leaves us three left. someone stopped this morning on her way to work - was going to stop after work but don't think she did. she is interested in the runt -which is a female - which is the only one i would have considered keeping. so cute. but that is fine - i would have her go to a good home. i am hoping this weekend will see the other ones sold - it is to rain off and on all weekend - hope it doesn't deter anyone from stopping.
> 
> i am weary tonight - mowed the yard today - looks nice. am glad there is something i can do to help heidi and gary. not much to mowing - just sit there and guide the thing around and around - two and a half acres. would go to bed early but need to go for gary at work at midnight. we are down a car until tomorrow. i would ask alex but he would argue about it and i really don't mind. would have been up anyhow.
> 
> the following url's are some new and interesting dishrags from sugar and cream yarns. think they will be fun. if anyone can fine the "sunny dishrag" let me know where - i looked and looked but couldn't find it - which is probably fine - it looks corcheted and i can no do that.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb140_cr_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb142_kn_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb143_cr_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar


----------



## iamsam

flockie said:


> If I had another orange I would have supremed it and added to the skillet for about a minute at the end of cooking. This was something I decided to try using the oranges since I did not have any lemons in the house for chicken picatta.


flockie - "supremed it"?

sam


----------



## flockie

wannabear said:


> Yum. I say yum. I'm coming over for chicken picatta next weekend , or you come here.


Anytime, the chicken picatta is a favorite here.


----------



## iamsam

is this done using short rows?

how do you find the pattern? i find the pictures but nothing about the pattern.

sam



wannabear said:


> Sam, the Wingspan shawl is on Ravelry where you can see it made up in a variety of yarns. It's those bright yarns that make it, I think! That's what Maddie liked. If you aren't on Ravelry, join, and have another place to burn up your time.


----------



## flockie

thewren said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had another orange I would have supremed it and added to the skillet for about a minute at the end of cooking. This was something I decided to try using the oranges since I did not have any lemons in the house for chicken picatta.
> 
> 
> 
> flockie - "supremed it"?
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

Supremed.... using a paring knife cut the ends off the orange or other citrus fruit. Then, placing one end on a flat surface, cut the rind off exposing the flesh. You want to make sure that all the pith is removed. Then, holding the fruit in one hand slice on either side of the membrane so that you can remove each segment.


----------



## Grandma Gail

Greetings from the shores of Lake Superior. It's been cool all week and rain is expected over the week end. It's badly needed with the drought conditions. It's so bad in northern Wisconsin, there's a total burning ban including smoking outside. I'll be digging through a box of PHD's looking for two unfinished purses - a knitted windmill purse and a felted purse. I promised to donate to the Power of the Purse project which provides free books to young children during the year. I can't think of a better activity for kids. 
The recipes sound great Dave. I hope you get your racing fix" over the week end.
Sam, I hope you're well on your way to get the cork floors you want. 
I hope to follow the party closer this week. Last week kept me occupied between my birthday and Easter.
I wish everyone has a great week.


----------



## Lurker 2

sam
http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb140_cr_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar

http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb142_kn_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar

http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb143_cr_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar[/quote]

Thanks for these Sam, have downloaded them! Have diverted on to a cowl- my own design- hope it works!


----------



## martin keith

Hello everyone, thanks Dave for the great start to the tea party I don't see how you can keep coming up with it every week, I guess you just have to be talented.
I am supposed to have crawfish boil tomorrow, I have had it once before it is not to bad I just can't suck the head like they say you should. On Tuesday of this week I made a dish that I had only tasted once before it was beef bourguignon it turned out very good, but have to let the meat marinate for two days I thought was a bit much, but the receipt came from a friend so I followed there directions. It was to rich for me, I guess because it was so late when we finished and then just sat around I felt stuffed.


----------



## dandylion

Wow, this sounds so good, and to think you just improvised it. I do love anything picatta, but this is quite a change for the good.

Can't wait to try it. dandy/sue



flockie said:


> Just finished cleaning up dishes from dinner. Today, I did a simple one skillet dinner. Using boneless, skinless chicken breasts. You can either butterfly each breast or pound out between 2 sheets waxed paper or plastic wrap to about 1/4 inch thickness. Lightly salt and pepper both sides, dredge in flour shaking off excess. Heat skillet with about 1 - 2 teaspoons olive oil, brown chicken on both sides about 5 or 6 minutes per side. Remove chicken to a platter and cover with aluminum foil to keep warm. While chicken is browning, slice one leek lengthwise and trim dark green ends; slice each half in half lengthwise and then cut into 1/2 inch pieces. Rinse well in bowl of cold water and drain. Add to skillet once chicken has been removed. I also added sliced mushrooms. Let these soften for about 3 minutes. I took 2 navel oranges and zested one - then squeezed the juice of both oranges to make 1/2 cup. Add 1/2 cup chicken broth to the orange juice. Once the leeks and mushrooms have softened, add the juice, broth, and orange zest. Add 1 teaspoon fresh chopped rosemary and put the chicken back into the skillet. Bring liquid to a boil and reduce by half. Chicken should be thoroughly cooked through and it is ready to serve. I served with orzo that I cooked using chicken broth with fresh chopped parsley added after draining. If I had another orange I would have supremed it and added to the skillet for about a minute at the end of cooking. This was something I decided to try using the oranges since I did not have any lemons in the house for chicken picatta.


----------



## NanaCaren

the following url's are some new and interesting dishrags from sugar and cream yarns. think they will be fun. if anyone can fine the "sunny dishrag" let me know where - i looked and looked but couldn't find it - which is probably fine - it looks corcheted and i can no do that.

sam

http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb140_cr_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar

http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb142_kn_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar

http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb143_cr_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar[/quote]

Thanks for posting these. Definitely on the to do pile.


----------



## NanaCaren

flockie said:


> Just finished cleaning up dishes from dinner. Today, I did a simple one skillet dinner. Using boneless, skinless chicken breasts. You can either butterfly each breast or pound out between 2 sheets waxed paper or plastic wrap to about 1/4 inch thickness. Lightly salt and pepper both sides, dredge in flour shaking off excess. Heat skillet with about 1 - 2 teaspoons olive oil, brown chicken on both sides about 5 or 6 minutes per side. Remove chicken to a platter and cover with aluminum foil to keep warm. While chicken is browning, slice one leek lengthwise and trim dark green ends; slice each half in half lengthwise and then cut into 1/2 inch pieces. Rinse well in bowl of cold water and drain. Add to skillet once chicken has been removed. I also added sliced mushrooms. Let these soften for about 3 minutes. I took 2 navel oranges and zested one - then squeezed the juice of both oranges to make 1/2 cup. Add 1/2 cup chicken broth to the orange juice. Once the leeks and mushrooms have softened, add the juice, broth, and orange zest. Add 1 teaspoon fresh chopped rosemary and put the chicken back into the skillet. Bring liquid to a boil and reduce by half. Chicken should be thoroughly cooked through and it is ready to serve. I served with orzo that I cooked using chicken broth with fresh chopped parsley added after draining. If I had another orange I would have supremed it and added to the skillet for about a minute at the end of cooking. This was something I decided to try using the oranges since I did not have any lemons in the house for chicken picatta.


Sounds very tasty. I will have to make this.


----------



## flockie

dandylion said:


> Wow, this sounds so good, and to think you just improvised it. I do love anything picatta, but this is quite a change for the good.
> 
> Can't wait to try it. dandy/sue


Thanks, this is really how I like to cook. Take other recipes and change it up to use what I have on hand. And by all means, change it up to make it your own. Use grapefruit, limes, blood oranges....... Just enjoy!


----------



## flockie

NanaCaren said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished cleaning up dishes from dinner. Today, I did a simple one skillet dinner. Using boneless, skinless chicken breasts. You can either butterfly each breast or pound out between 2 sheets waxed paper or plastic wrap to about 1/4 inch thickness. Lightly salt and pepper both sides, dredge in flour shaking off excess. Heat skillet with about 1 - 2 teaspoons olive oil, brown chicken on both sides about 5 or 6 minutes per side. Remove chicken to a platter and cover with aluminum foil to keep warm. While chicken is browning, slice one leek lengthwise and trim dark green ends; slice each half in half lengthwise and then cut into 1/2 inch pieces. Rinse well in bowl of cold water and drain. Add to skillet once chicken has been removed. I also added sliced mushrooms. Let these soften for about 3 minutes. I took 2 navel oranges and zested one - then squeezed the juice of both oranges to make 1/2 cup. Add 1/2 cup chicken broth to the orange juice. Once the leeks and mushrooms have softened, add the juice, broth, and orange zest. Add 1 teaspoon fresh chopped rosemary and put the chicken back into the skillet. Bring liquid to a boil and reduce by half. Chicken should be thoroughly cooked through and it is ready to serve. I served with orzo that I cooked using chicken broth with fresh chopped parsley added after draining. If I had another orange I would have supremed it and added to the skillet for about a minute at the end of cooking. This was something I decided to try using the oranges since I did not have any lemons in the house for chicken picatta.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very tasty. I will have to make this.
Click to expand...

Thanks, mom and dad liked it as well.


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I didn't find it either!


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday grandma gail - hope you had a great day.

sam



Grandma Gail said:


> Greetings from the shores of Lake Superior. It's been cool all week and rain is expected over the week end. It's badly needed with the drought conditions. It's so bad in northern Wisconsin, there's a total burning ban including smoking outside. I'll be digging through a box of PHD's looking for two unfinished purses - a knitted windmill purse and a felted purse. I promised to donate to the Power of the Purse project which provides free books to young children during the year. I can't think of a better activity for kids.
> The recipes sound great Dave. I hope you get your racing fix" over the week end.
> Sam, I hope you're well on your way to get the cork floors you want.
> I hope to follow the party closer this week. Last week kept me occupied between my birthday and Easter.
> I wish everyone has a great week.


----------



## FireballDave

martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, thanks Dave for the great start to the tea party I don't see how you can keep coming up with it every week, I guess you just have to be talented.
> I am supposed to have crawfish boil tomorrow, I have had it once before it is not to bad I just can't suck the head like they say you should. On Tuesday of this week I made a dish that I had only tasted once before it was beef bourguignon it turned out very good, but have to let the meat marinate for two days I thought was a bit much, but the receipt came from a friend so I followed there directions. It was to rich for me, I guess because it was so late when we finished and then just sat around I felt stuffed.


Thanks, I cook a fair variety of dishes and try to be topical with the ones I post, I've enough to last for a while yet!

I love boeuf bourguignon, like many peasant dishes, it takes a long time because they wouldn't get the tenderest cuts of meat. Fortunately, the cheaper cuts have most flavour, expensive cuts like fillet, eat well but there isn't much flavour in them.

Do try the prawn toasts, they're very easy to make and I've made them with frozen pre-cooked prawns before now and they turned out pretty well.

Dave

Dave


----------



## flockie

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I didn't find it either!


If you are referring to the wingspan shawl, it is on Ravelry.com. Once you search wingspan shawl I got 3 different photos. I clicked on the one by Maylin Tri'Coterie. This took me to her page. Then, you can click on pattern store and it will come up showing that it is a free pattern that is available for personal use. Click on the word free and then you can download the PDF file.

Flockie


----------



## deescrafty

Good evening Dave and all. Just got home from work. Dave the recipe I'll definitely have to try one day, but my son had a big pot of 21 bean soup waiting when I got home with confetti cornbread to accompany so if loojs loke we are set. I'll make strawberry shortcakes for dessert. Rainy and cold this evening so the soup is perfect. Tomorrow we are busy organizing our movd to a larger house to accomodate my growing family. It was hard to sell my house in this economy but we were bursting at the seams since Audrey joined us.
Sam, thanks for the dishcloth links. I have just become besotted with them lately. I'm just about finished with my layette for a sweet Navy wife who works with a friend of mine. Her husband is on deployment overseas, so we thought we'd organize a small shower for her, since she's away from home too.


----------



## siouxann

Sam, is this the one? You're right, it is crochet, but is not difficult.
http://www.crochetme.com/media/p/95305.aspx


----------



## darowil

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: darowil-Sounds like your nights go about like mine has. Just put DH to bed . He was only up 5 hrs. and is totally wore out. All he can do is sit. His side where he hit his ibs is really giving him alot of pain, and will do so for quite a while. Looking forward to this weeks tea party. Missed out last week alot.


But at least for us is just sleeping patterns, no other things involved. He has always slept badly and in the last few years I have started to do the same thing at times. At least he is conistenet he gets to sleep and wakes up early. Me I can either not sleep or wake early, but is not often we are both awake in the middle of the night (unless ships passing in the night like this morning).
I would think one part of you would want to sleep while he is sleeping and another take advantage of the peace!


----------



## wannabear

Flockie, I do love capers. We are having a love affair. Nobody loves picatta as I do. The more pungent and sour, the better!

Sam, are you a member at Ravelry? Please join.

Miss Dee of Crafty, I have a big house here. Do you want it? Kind of on the other side of the continent! I love those beans and cornbread, too! Better than meat, truth be told. You have a big heart, taking in those kids.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Thanks Dave-we need all the encouraging words we can get! Very hard to see him hurting like this, but only time will ease the pain.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: darowil-- Yes I do take advantage of the quite while he sleeps. Problem I have is I have never required more than 5 hrs. If I happen to fall asleep in the day it messes up me going to bed early.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  deescrafty--you make my heart cry with Joy that you care enough about military wives to do such a kind thing. You can never know what that means to a wife without her husband being there to share this with. It's people like you, (and Many other KP's) that makes life worht living!! Bless your heart! Those children are blessed to have you are for them also!!


----------



## deescrafty

Happy birthday grandma gail, have a big piece of cake for me! Wannabear I'd love to, I love the Carolinas. DS thought the beans would make good use of the leftovers from the Easter ham. Those kide give me more to knt for, I probably wouldn't have made two sock monkey hats otherwise!


----------



## deescrafty

Carolsgifts, I don't have a husband to fuss over so I fuss over others. Lots of people here in San Diego look after our military, I'm not alone. I hope you can get some rest this weekend.


----------



## wannabear

My ham is still in the fridge! Maybe Sunday . . . then all the leftovers, when there are only two of us here. Time to defrost the freezer!


----------



## deescrafty

Dave, what kinds of things happen for St. George's Day?


----------



## Sandy

Hello all,
Just got home about an hour ago, completely unpacked and have had dinner as well. I couldn't believe there are 5 pages already! So I'll post first and then catch up reading everything.

My trip to Leavenworth was very relaxing. I didn't do very much reading or knitting while I was there just laid back and enjoyed the sights, did very little shopping mostly just walked around. The weather today was so beautiful we decided not to go straight home. We drove into Wenatchee first to do some shopping and more sight seeing. It was a lovely end to a very nice week. I don't want to go back to work on Monday!


----------



## Marianne818

I'm in trouble, LOL... just remembered that my roommate's Easter is this Sunday, the Greek Orthodox Easter, guess I'll shop for lamb tomorrow, she has a recipe for a marinade that her father always used and he cooked it on a rotisserie on a grill. I've never cooked lamb before so this should be interesting to say the least :lol: . It's been a very long day and a very interesting week for me. Hope everyone has a good evening (morning). Will check back in the morning to read all the posts completely. Prayers to all that are suffering and for those that are caring for them. Keeping all my Tea Party friends in prayers everyday! 
Marianne


----------



## 81brighteyes

Hello everyone. Dave, your cosy and napkin ring are winners. The recipe sounds good and I love prawns. An interesting change from my usual just "shrimp cocktail". My daughter's friend from Chichester, UK thinks it disgusting the way we Americans use the horseradish/ketchup mixture on our cold prawns/shrimp. Still making baby sweaters with matching booties and hats for charity. We are in for more bad weather this Sunday and hopefully, no tornadoes will appear in our area.


----------



## carol's gifts

deescrafty--my brother (now deceased) and his wife live in Chula Vista. They both retired from the naval department-he with 42yrs and her with 38 yres. Love it out there.


----------



## dandylion

I am soooo happy -- Just watched a great show "Lionel Ritchy and Friends" All of Lionel's songs, performed by great artists, and he was even joined by Kenny Rogers, who sang "Lady" 
Love, Love, Loved it! dandysue


----------



## BarbaraSD

Took a while for this week's tea party to show up on my index and was wondering if Dave encountered problems with Friday the 13th. It has been a chilly day with 
heavy rain in San Diego with *very* loud thunder and I suspect lightning. 

I guess it is true about making washcloths as gifts--the giftees ask for more. Made one for my sister last summer and she recently asked if I would make her more. Got 3 done to give her this weekend. I made them with three different yarns (all cotton) and asked her to be the tester which one she likes the best. One yarn was quite scratchy (Creme de la Creme), one was really soft (Michael's Loop & Threads Cotton Club) and the third was Sugar 'N Cream.


----------



## wannabear

Marianne818 said:


> I'm in trouble, LOL... just remembered that my roommate's Easter is this Sunday, the Greek Orthodox Easter, guess I'll shop for lamb tomorrow, she has a recipe for a marinade that her father always used and he cooked it on a rotisserie on a grill. I've never cooked lamb before so this should be interesting to say the least :lol: . It's been a very long day and a very interesting week for me. Hope everyone has a good evening (morning). Will check back in the morning to read all the posts completely. Prayers to all that are suffering and for those that are caring for them. Keeping all my Tea Party friends in prayers everyday!
> Marianne


I smell a recipe that has not been written out.

Remember also in your prayers those who don't have a physical ill to mention, please.


----------



## BarbaraSD

I'm curious about your "Real Simple" magazine newsletter. Does one need to subscribe to the magazine to get the newsletter? I love that magazine but haven't yet subscribed to it. I have such a problem getting rid of magazines I try to limit the number I subscribe to.



dandylion said:


> I just saw on my newsletter from Real Simple, which sounds so easy I can't resist. The grandniece wore me out today, and I need a quick and easy dinner.
> Black beans and salsa, poached eggs with scallions and cilantro, and tortillas. My mouth is watering now, so I'll let you know if it's worth posting the recipe.
> Talk to you soon, dandy/sue


----------



## iamsam

no siouxann - click on the stormy url and it show a picture of it - it is crocheted. this one is pretty though.

sam



siouxann said:


> Sam, is this the one? You're right, it is crochet, but is not difficult.
> http://www.crochetme.com/media/p/95305.aspx


----------



## KatyNora

Sam, here's the Ravelry link for Wingspan http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2 There are lots of variations and, as Wannabear said, it's all in the yarn. I started three times and ended up frogging because the colors were too muddy. I finally splurged for some nice bright superwash merino at the LYS and it was well worth it! Wannabear, mine is for my daughter too, for her birthday next month. I just hope she likes it.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Just wanted to add that I don't usually make recipes at home with shrimp (other than the cocktail), but wait to savor them in a restaurant where they prepare and cook them many different ways Just thinking about them has my mouth salivating. Woof. Goodnight all and sweet dreams.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Dave and my KP friends. I wanted to pop in for a minute to let you know I finished my crochet cross project for a friend. I'll take pictures of what I have finished recently and post, this time not upside-down..LOL. I'm getting ready to chop up watermelon then dish out some baby food turkey and Sugar Glider special soup I make up and play with the Suggies,Dora and Di. Di has come a long way. She no longer bites. She was so abused and neglected it just took patience. It usually doesn't take this long specially when you get them from a rescue but she was a special case and had to be put in a cage alone. The other sugar gliders would pick on her and chew her up. They were from the same colony but they all came from a hoarder and not in great condition. I don't know if I told this story before sorry if I did. Please if anyone is thinking about getting these wonderful little critters get them from a Rescue. They have been neuter ( boys of course ) been to a Vet and gotten shots where if you buy from a Store or Flea market they aren't. They live for 15 years. Do alot of research. I'm off to get their food. Have a great weekend if I don't get back. Oh my grandson called and asked me to make a Griffindorf Robe so I'll have to shop for the makings. He's going to a Hogswart Birthday party.


----------



## dandylion

If I did this correctly, this is the website and possibly the recipe for the Huevos Rancheros recipe I was trying. I didn't buy the magazine, I just clicked on the option on the Real Simple site to get their free newsletter, which always includes a recipe, and much more. If you can't get it from what I copied, let me know and I'll give it another whirl. dandy/sue

http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hBPiHaGBAuBI6B8huWyNs-A1Q.BAuBI6O2/doc.html



BarbaraSD said:


> I'm curious about your "Real Simple" magazine newsletter. Does one need to subscribe to the magazine to get the newsletter? I love that magazine but haven't yet subscribed to it. I have such a problem getting rid of magazines I try to limit the number I subscribe to.
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw on my newsletter from Real Simple, which sounds so easy I can't resist. The grandniece wore me out today, and I need a quick and easy dinner.
> Black beans and salsa, poached eggs with scallions and cilantro, and tortillas. My mouth is watering now, so I'll let you know if it's worth posting the recipe.
> Talk to you soon, dandy/sue
Click to expand...


----------



## deescrafty

Caol's gifts, just call me Dee. I don't live too far from Chula Vista, in Spring Valley. My dearest friend retired from the Navy after 25 years and she has been a great influence on Audrey and Austen being interested in joining. She works at the Navy clinic in Point Loma, just couldn't give the Navy up. She got the youngest grandson into the Seapups.


----------



## ivyrain

Storms! Has anyone been noticing all the posts regarding rain? Seems like most of Ca,Wa,Tx,Co,and In. Maybe we need to get our stashes ready for the ark??? Who will build the ark? Come on Dave, I know you must have building plans for at least one style!


----------



## margewhaples

The evening continues with rain-most of the day today. Things will be green and lovely for awhile. The air will smell fresh and the flowers bloom in perfusion where the drought hasn't killed everything. Most of mine are gone now. Knitting dishcloths(it's seems to be catching on everywhere. I tried one which I brought home from a sojourn to Newtown, Missouri several years ago. Just now finding the right yarns for it. I'm working on one with cotton and acrylic and wondering if that will work out. Two
volunteer recognition breakfasts this weekend, I've arrangements for transportation to one. So long for now.
Hobo and Marlark Marge.


----------



## deescrafty

BarbaraSD, have you tried Lion's organic cotton? I just got some to try for a washcloth swap. Very soft, but too textured for an intricate design, I think.


----------



## Southern Gal

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dave and my KP friends. I wanted to pop in for a minute to let you know I finished my crochet cross project for a friend. I'll take pictures of what I have finished recently and post, this time not upside-down..LOL. I'm getting ready to chop up watermelon then dish out some baby food turkey and Sugar Glider special soup I make up and play with the Suggies,Dora and Di. Di has come a long way. She no longer bites. She was so abused and neglected it just took patience. It usually doesn't take this long specially when you get them from a rescue but she was a special case and had to be put in a cage alone. The other sugar gliders would pick on her and chew her up. They were from the same colony but they all came from a hoarder and not in great condition. I don't know if I told this story before sorry if I did. Please if anyone is thinking about getting these wonderful little critters get them from a Rescue. They have been neuter ( boys of course ) been to a Vet and gotten shots where if you buy from a Store or Flea market they aren't. They live for 15 years. Do alot of research. I'm off to get their food. Have a great weekend if I don't get back. Oh my grandson called and asked me to make a Griffindorf Robe so I'll have to shop for the makings. He's going to a Hogswart Birthday party.


 :hunf: ok, i am gonna be the one to ask. what kind of critter is a suggie :?: 
karen, i have the recipe you made and am gonna make it this wkend, i have my oranges, only thing i don't have is rosemary, anything else i could throw in? this is right down my alley for my kind of food. yummo
dandysue, i watched part of Lionel and friends, and i am recording it also to hang on to. i loved when darius rucker came out and sang i thought they were dynomite together. i am going now to watch it all. i love Lionel Richie's music, there will never be another voice like his. :thumbup: 
wow this is the best tparty we have had in a while and we have barely started ;-)


----------



## Pocahontas

thewren said:


> I'm working on the Wingspan Shawl that has been done a number of times here recently.
> 
> where did you find the pattern - i would likie to see what it looks like - my daughter would like a shawl - thought it would make a good birthday or christmas present.
> 
> sam


Sam, I trust you found the wingspan on ravelry since someone posted the link. Several gals in my knitting group are making that right now. They are really cool. I may make one sometime, but I've got too much going right now.


----------



## iamsam

marlockmarge - acrylic is not good for a dishcloth - it does not absorb the water very well - all cotton is your best bet.

sam



margewhaples said:


> The evening continues with rain-most of the day today. Things will be green and lovely for awhile. The air will smell fresh and the flowers bloom in perfusion where the drought hasn't killed everything. Most of mine are gone now. Knitting dishcloths(it's seems to be catching on everywhere. I tried one which I brought home from a sojourn to Newtown, Missouri several years ago. Just now finding the right yarns for it. I'm working on one with cotton and acrylic and wondering if that will work out. Two
> volunteer recognition breakfasts this weekend, I've arrangements for transportation to one. So long for now.
> Hobo and Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam

i did find it - printed a copy - i think the end result depends soley on the yarn - i will need to be selective.

sam



Pocahontas said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on the Wingspan Shawl that has been done a number of times here recently.
> 
> where did you find the pattern - i would likie to see what it looks like - my daughter would like a shawl - thought it would make a good birthday or christmas present.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I trust you found the wingspan on ravelry since someone posted the link. Several gals in my knitting group are making that right now. They are really cool. I may make one sometime, but I've got too much going right now.
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

81brighteyes said:


> Hello everyone. Dave, your cosy and napkin ring are winners. The recipe sounds good and I love prawns. An interesting change from my usual just "shrimp cocktail". My daughter's friend from Chichester, UK thinks it disgusting the way we Americans use the horseradish/ketchup mixture on our cold prawns/shrimp. Still making baby sweaters with matching booties and hats for charity. We are in for more bad weather this Sunday and hopefully, no tornadoes will appear in our area.


That's my favorite way to eat shrimp! The more horseradish the better!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: dandylion--I watched it also;It was great. i always did love to hear Liomel Richey sing. It was nice to hear what he said to his kids. You could tell the love between them was genuine. He's such a natural man. Loved the show. Wonder how old he is now. That's a question for Dave!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :wink: Sam--Hello there. Did you sell all your darling babies? It's probably pretty quiet there,huh? Not much going on for now. DH had to go to bed early-he's just so tired. I'm headed that way real soon. all you night/day owls talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## Needleme

martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, thanks Dave for the great start to the tea party I don't see how you can keep coming up with it every week, I guess you just have to be talented.
> I am supposed to have crawfish boil tomorrow, I have had it once before it is not to bad I just can't suck the head like they say you should. On Tuesday of this week I made a dish that I had only tasted once before it was beef bourguignon it turned out very good, but have to let the meat marinate for two days I thought was a bit much, but the receipt came from a friend so I followed there directions. It was to rich for me, I guess because it was so late when we finished and then just sat around I felt stuffed.


Wow-- you can both cook that dish and spell that dish! I am mightily impressed!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

I am working on a 2nd baby afghan That I need for later this year & I had to frog it for the 2nd time.
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave

deescrafty said:


> Dave, what kinds of things happen for St. George's Day?


A lot of ale gets drunk! There are events across the country, everything from street parades, to sporting fixtures, concerts, exhibitions and of course there are special church services to celebrate the fact it is a religious feast day.

There will be traditional _Music Hall_ in many venues as wel as everything from jellied eels, whelks and pie, mash and liquor in Cockney-styled evenings to mediaeval banquets. The French will delight in hurling their usual insults about _Les Rostbifs_ across the channel, but that's because they have to disguise the taste of their beef with lots of fancy sauces - we're as bad as each other!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

BarbaraSD said:


> Took a while for this week's tea party to show up on my index and was wondering if Dave encountered problems with Friday the 13th. It has been a chilly day with
> heavy rain in San Diego with *very* loud thunder and I suspect lightning.
> 
> I guess it is true about making washcloths as gifts--the giftees ask for more. Made one for my sister last summer and she recently asked if I would make her more. Got 3 done to give her this weekend. I made them with three different yarns (all cotton) and asked her to be the tester which one she likes the best. One yarn was quite scratchy (Creme de la Creme), one was really soft (Michael's Loop & Threads Cotton Club) and the third was Sugar 'N Cream.


I don't believe in luck, good or bad; if you need to rely on luck, you haven't planned well enough! I'm told my approach takes the fun out of things, but I don't bite my fingernails!

Have you tried Rico _Essentials_ mercerised cotton? The DK comes in 50g balls of 130m/142yds and is £2.39 (US$3.79) in the UK. It's a really good quality, soft, smooth yarn and comes in a good range of colours.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

81brighteyes said:


> Hello everyone. Dave, your cosy and napkin ring are winners. The recipe sounds good and I love prawns. An interesting change from my usual just "shrimp cocktail". My daughter's friend from Chichester, UK thinks it disgusting the way we Americans use the horseradish/ketchup mixture on our cold prawns/shrimp. Still making baby sweaters with matching booties and hats for charity. We are in for more bad weather this Sunday and hopefully, no tornadoes will appear in our area.


Thank you, the rose is such a lovely flower, I wanted to keep it simple. I hope you have fun making it.

Best thing with the prawn toasts is a traditional chilli dipping sauce or my own:

*Easy Fireball Dipping Sauce*

6 oz (170g) mayonnaise
2 oz (55g) hot chilli sauce such as Tunisian Harissa
2 tsp (10ml) lime juice
1 tsp (5ml) honey

Mix all the ingredients thoroughly and chill before serving.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

ivyrain said:


> Storms! Has anyone been noticing all the posts regarding rain? Seems like most of Ca,Wa,Tx,Co,and In. Maybe we need to get our stashes ready for the ark??? Who will build the ark? Come on Dave, I know you must have building plans for at least one style!


With a drought in South East England and water restrictions in force, we need all the rain we can get!

Dave


----------



## siouxann

Sam, my little-pea-brain just isn't functioning. What is the "stormy url"?
*******************

Never mind, Sam. The brain cells have started to work, and I see what you are talking about. 
*******************


thewren said:


> no siouxann - click on the stormy url and it show a picture of it - it is crocheted. this one is pretty though.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, is this the one? You're right, it is crochet, but is not difficult.
> http://www.crochetme.com/media/p/95305.aspx
Click to expand...


----------



## Dori Sage

Evening all fellow KPers from not sunny So Cal at the beach. It stormed today - filled a trash can with water from the runoff from the roof to water the flower bed under the eaves. My spigots outside don't work and I don't want to spend the bucks right now to have a new water line drawn to them. Man, was it coming down - thought the house would float away and the thunder and lightning. Wowee. And now it is really cold (for here anyway)

Didn't go out all day. 

Fell asleep on the couch watching the early news so now I'm wide awake. It is 1:35 a.m. The wingspan scarf looks really interesting - didn't read the instructions but I guess the swirls are made by using different color yarns. Another project on the to-do list. 

What are suggies? Please answer that question. 

I too love shrimp and/or prawns but have never cooked them. 
The recipe looks really great. Would any fish work?

Purchased a whole trout at the beginning of the week and poached it. It was well cooked and flavorful, a little to flavorful for me (didn't love it). I took the flesh off the bone, refrigerated it for another meal, and then mixed it with mayo. What a difference in flavor. Then I loved it.

So now I'll try to sleep and be back in the morning. Have a good one all of you.


----------



## FireballDave

Dori Sage said:


> I too love shrimp and/or prawns but have never cooked them.
> The recipe looks really great. Would any fish work?


This is really easy, so possibly a good one to start with. If you use fresh prawns, the paste freezes well for up to a month.

You need something with a good flavour, I've made a similar paste with tinned crab, also with salmon trimmings, both work well for this kind of thing.

Have a go, they really do make a nice snack and it doesn't take a lot of prawns to experiment, two ounces maximum.

Dave


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> Best thing with the prawn toasts is a traditional chilli dipping sauce or my own:
> 
> *Easy Fireball Dipping Sauce*
> 
> 6 oz (170g) mayonnaise
> 2 oz (55g) hot chilli sauce such as Tunisian Harissa
> 2 tsp (10ml) lime juice
> 1 tsp (5ml) honey
> 
> Mix all the ingredients thoroughly and chill before serving.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave


This sounds like it would work with little meatballs or slices of sausage as I won't be trying it with prawn. Have you used it for anything else Dave? I'm sure you have.

And we won the footy today. The team who dared beat us in last years grandfinal are still to win a game so with them bottom and us third to bottom this could be an odd year. Still early days though with most teams having only played 3 games.


----------



## jmai5421

pammie1234 said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. Dave, your cosy and napkin ring are winners. The recipe sounds good and I love prawns. An interesting change from my usual just "shrimp cocktail". My daughter's friend from Chichester, UK thinks it disgusting the way we Americans use the horseradish/ketchup mixture on our cold prawns/shrimp. Still making baby sweaters with matching booties and hats for charity. We are in for more bad weather this Sunday and hopefully, no tornadoes will appear in our area.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my favorite way to eat shrimp! The more horseradish the better!
Click to expand...

I love shrimp that way too. shrimp cocktail with the sauce, perfect Saturday supper only too expensive here to have all the time. I would like it though. I will have to get some shrimp and try Dave's recipe.


----------



## Dreamfli

thewren said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> sam, how is the puppy sales going, have you decided whether to keep one or not?
> 
> we did sell another one which leaves us three left. someone stopped this morning on her way to work - was going to stop after work but don't think she did. she is interested in the runt -which is a female - which is the only one i would have considered keeping. so cute. but that is fine - i would have her go to a good home. i am hoping this weekend will see the other ones sold - it is to rain off and on all weekend - hope it doesn't deter anyone from stopping.
> 
> i am weary tonight - mowed the yard today - looks nice. am glad there is something i can do to help heidi and gary. not much to mowing - just sit there and guide the thing around and around - two and a half acres. would go to bed early but need to go for gary at work at midnight. we are down a car until tomorrow. i would ask alex but he would argue about it and i really don't mind. would have been up anyhow.
> 
> the following url's are some new and interesting dishrags from sugar and cream yarns. think they will be fun. if anyone can fine the "sunny dishrag" let me know where - i looked and looked but couldn't find it - which is probably fine - it looks corcheted and i can no do that.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb140_cr_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb142_kn_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb143_cr_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar
> 
> 
> 
> Just a note Sugar n Cream yarn on sale at micheals starting Sunday one dollar a piece.
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

Dreamfli said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> sam, how is the puppy sales going, have you decided whether to keep one or not?
> 
> we did sell another one which leaves us three left. someone stopped this morning on her way to work - was going to stop after work but don't think she did. she is interested in the runt -which is a female - which is the only one i would have considered keeping. so cute. but that is fine - i would have her go to a good home. i am hoping this weekend will see the other ones sold - it is to rain off and on all weekend - hope it doesn't deter anyone from stopping.
> 
> i am weary tonight - mowed the yard today - looks nice. am glad there is something i can do to help heidi and gary. not much to mowing - just sit there and guide the thing around and around - two and a half acres. would go to bed early but need to go for gary at work at midnight. we are down a car until tomorrow. i would ask alex but he would argue about it and i really don't mind. would have been up anyhow.
> 
> the following url's are some new and interesting dishrags from sugar and cream yarns. think they will be fun. if anyone can fine the "sunny dishrag" let me know where - i looked and looked but couldn't find it - which is probably fine - it looks corcheted and i can no do that.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb140_cr_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb142_kn_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb143_cr_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar
> 
> 
> 
> Just a note Sugar n Cream yarn on sale at micheals starting Sunday one dollar a piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I need to get there. Someone somewhere posted a pattern for a pullover baby bib out of cotton yarn. I made one for a friend and now intend to make some for the consignment craft store and for other craft shows that I do. I also want to pair it with nylon net for a dishcloth scrubbie. I haven't tried that yet, but I sounds neat. I will make some for family and see what they think.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning Dave and KP friends, The birds are chirping, sun is shining. The house is finally quiet. My living room is full of sleeping girls. They made forts to sleep in. A rather strange sight seems how they are all teens. I have been designated to take them shopping for prom dresses. Good thing these girls are sensible shoppers. The dresses have been viewed online with favorites picked. Now to hope the local stores have the right ones.


----------



## pug retirement

Southern Gal said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave and my KP friends. I wanted to pop in for a minute to let you know I finished my crochet cross project for a friend. I'll take pictures of what I have finished recently and post, this time not upside-down..LOL. I'm getting ready to chop up watermelon then dish out some baby food turkey and Sugar Glider special soup I make up and play with the Suggies,Dora and Di. Di has come a long way. She no longer bites. She was so abused and neglected it just took patience. It usually doesn't take this long specially when you get them from a rescue but she was a special case and had to be put in a cage alone. The other sugar gliders would pick on her and chew her up. They were from the same colony but they all came from a hoarder and not in great condition. I don't know if I told this story before sorry if I did. Please if anyone is thinking about getting these wonderful little critters get them from a Rescue. They have been neuter ( boys of course ) been to a Vet and gotten shots where if you buy from a Store or Flea market they aren't. They live for 15 years. Do alot of research. I'm off to get their food. Have a great weekend if I don't get back. Oh my grandson called and asked me to make a Griffindorf Robe so I'll have to shop for the makings. He's going to a Hogswart Birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> :hunf: ok, i am gonna be the one to ask. what kind of critter is a suggie :?:
> karen, i have the recipe you made and am gonna make it this wkend, i have my oranges, only thing i don't have is rosemary, anything else i could throw in? this is right down my alley for my kind of food. yummo
> dandysue, i watched part of Lionel and friends, and i am recording it also to hang on to. i loved when darius rucker came out and sang i thought they were dynomite together. i am going now to watch it all. i love Lionel Richie's music, there will never be another voice like his. :thumbup:
> wow this is the best tparty we have had in a while and we have barely started ;-)
Click to expand...

Hi Kpers

A suggie is a sugar glider. It is normally an Australian native animal. Small about a 12 to `8 inches long with grey fur. It eats fruit and flowers and nectar. It doesn't fly as such but glides, by extending its front paws and its back feet out and there is a loose membrane of skin between the front and back feet and the launch themselves from a branch or tree to go to the next spot. In America they are sold as pocket pets, This is so if in Australian they are kill off by fire or other means then they can get replacements. You might need a special licence to keep them in American I don't know.


----------



## FireballDave

jmai5421 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. Dave, your cosy and napkin ring are winners. The recipe sounds good and I love prawns. An interesting change from my usual just "shrimp cocktail". My daughter's friend from Chichester, UK thinks it disgusting the way we Americans use the horseradish/ketchup mixture on our cold prawns/shrimp. Still making baby sweaters with matching booties and hats for charity. We are in for more bad weather this Sunday and hopefully, no tornadoes will appear in our area.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my favorite way to eat shrimp! The more horseradish the better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love shrimp that way too. shrimp cocktail with the sauce, perfect Saturday supper only too expensive here to have all the time. I would like it though. I will have to get some shrimp and try Dave's recipe.
Click to expand...

The good thing about this is that a little goes a long way, you only need a couple of ounces to make a batch.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing with the prawn toasts is a traditional chilli dipping sauce or my own:
> 
> *Easy Fireball Dipping Sauce*
> 
> 6 oz (170g) mayonnaise
> 2 oz (55g) hot chilli sauce such as Tunisian Harissa
> 2 tsp (10ml) lime juice
> 1 tsp (5ml) honey
> 
> Mix all the ingredients thoroughly and chill before serving.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like it would work with little meatballs or slices of sausage as I won't be trying it with prawn. Have you used it for anything else Dave? I'm sure you have.
> 
> And we won the footy today. The team who dared beat us in last years grandfinal are still to win a game so with them bottom and us third to bottom this could be an odd year. Still early days though with most teams having only played 3 games.
Click to expand...

This dip works with most meats and is especially good with crab-cakes.

Glad your team won, as you said it's earlyin the season, so maybe they've had a bit of a shock and will pick up.

Dave


----------



## patocenizo

Yummy is the word!! Good morning Dave, it has been raining alot here in Orange County, California and we are grateful for rain.


----------



## patocenizo

I found the pattern on Ravelry and its a free download.


thewren said:


> I'm working on the Wingspan Shawl that has been done a number of times here recently.
> 
> where did you find the pattern - i would likie to see what it looks like - my daughter would like a shawl - thought it would make a good birthday or christmas present.
> 
> sam


----------



## FireballDave

patocenizo said:


> Yummy is the word!! Good morning Dave, it has been raining alot here in Orange County, California and we are grateful for rain.


Good morning, do have a go at the prawn toasts, they make a great snack or starter.

We've had some showers, but nothing like the amount of rain we need.

dave


----------



## mjs

BarbaraSD said:


> I'm curious about your "Real Simple" magazine newsletter. Does one need to subscribe to the magazine to get the newsletter? I love that magazine but haven't yet subscribed to it. I have such a problem getting rid of magazines I try to limit the number I subscribe to.
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw on my newsletter from Real Simple, which sounds so easy I can't resist. The grandniece wore me out today, and I need a quick and easy dinner.
> Black beans and salsa, poached eggs with scallions and cilantro, and tortillas. My mouth is watering now, so I'll let you know if it's worth posting the recipe.
> Talk to you soon, dandy/sue
Click to expand...

I am really with you on not being able to get rid of magazines, so limit subscriptions.


----------



## Dreamfli

Good morning everyone from Florida. It's promising to be a beautiful day. I am working on an Edwina shawl and a Alexandra shawl by Stevieland. I am afraid the Alexandra is going to be frogged, just not liking the design for the person it was meant for. Edwina had to be frogged back a few repeats, my needles and yarn making it much bigger than needed. Nothing planned for the weekend other than relaxing. (lots of knitting time for me)


----------



## ChocolatePom

Good Weekend to all !!! Just checking in quickly as going to pick up one sister to got to tea party at anothers. Having Girls day out at sisters and then overnight camping at St. Augustine, FL. friend got us site on the beach she said. We will see how it goes. Should have warned them that there are 8 possibly 10 women in 3 tents. Will be interesting to say the least. Never been to a whole weekend tea party before. Pray all of you have safe and happy weekend. Afraid will have to read posts when I get back. Hugs everyone !!!


----------



## maryanne

Hi everyone. I finally am "semi-settled in Chicago. There is still a lot of unpacking to do and lots of UFO's to complete. I've been trying to keep up with the posts as best I can, but have been TOO busy. I hope to catch up soon snd join the tea party again, but I will be reading the posts. I've been missing you all.


----------



## cmaliza

Flockie,
This sounds so yummy! I made a recipe yesterday with naval oranges that wanted the sections cut up. Instead, I used a fork to get the juice out of each half, then scraped at the sections to get the orange meat. It seemed to work ok and was must faster and less fussy.
Carol (IL)


----------



## DonnieK

Grandma Gail said:


> Greetings from the shores of Lake Superior.
> 
> A shout out to Gandma Gail. I used to live in Duluth back in 1970. Lived on Superior Street in the old houses that had been made into apartments. Had some mighty fine times there. I loved Duluth. It was such a friendly place and I made many friends in the 2 years I was there. I remember the snow most because it was so beautiful and I had never seen snow before being from South Texas. I could look out my front window and see the snow falling on a back drop of Lake Superior. Beautiful.


----------



## Joe P

Hi Dave,

I see your posts and they are so interesting. Do you have other recipes? Thanks for putting the amounts in our language here in Texas, we don't do metrics (sad to say).

We are not into seafood but love recipes that are like one pot meals that simmer all day. I do yard work at home, house keeping and yes, knitting, crocheting and sewing. You have been part of this forum for some time and I really like your posts, I don't understand your particular holidays and events but I have interest in them as they are something new and different for me in my retirement. I am a 68 year man my spouse is 52 and we love our home and I in particular like your interests.


----------



## carolagregg

What good timing! I just signed up for a dishcloth swap and was wanting to do something different. The knit pattern here will be perfect. One for practice and one to swap.

I ordered some beautiful cotton yarns from KnitPick and can't wait for them to arrive.

I love that you all share recipes. I'll have to think of one of our favorites to share soon. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I see your posts and they are so interesting. Do you have other recipes? Thanks for putting the amounts in our language here in Texas, we don't do metrics (sad to say).
> 
> We are not into seafood but love recipes that are like one pot meals that simmer all day. I do yard work at home, house keeping and yes, knitting, crocheting and sewing. You have been part of this forum for some time and I really like your posts, I don't understand your particular holidays and events but I have interest in them as they are something new and different for me in my retirement. I am a 68 year man my spouse is 52 and we love our home and I in particular like your interests.


Welcome to the Tea Party, Joe P. We enjoy new members and old members too. If you have a recipe or a pattern you want to share, by all means, please do so. Not everyone can keep up with the posts and not everyone posts all the time but we manage to sort of keep track of everyone. Bless you and your spouse. Does your spouse also knit/crochet/sew? They are quite rewarding hobbies to have.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Dave--Good Evening? It is 9:18am saturday. My DGD called a nd woke me up, but she lives in Georgia so i'll forgive her this time. She's taking my GGS to his first Georgia Scrimage Football game in Athens. I guess it is free for children. He's all in to sports, and he will be 3 the end of April! GGS loves hockey!!They sure do grow up fast-or should I say catch on fast? I saw where you wrote you did not believe in luck--well you're again my kind of person. I tell people "luck" runs out--"Blessings" don't-so I rely on God's direction. I stay in tocuch with HIM daily. I must because there are so many things beyond my control, and I would mess them up anyway!! Just a thought! Hope your day has gone well. My DH slept very good last night so I was able to get longer periods of rest. :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Good morning Sam! What is the Stormy URL- I am not very computer literate. i try and learn all I can. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: Dori Sage--What a great idea saving the rain water! As I said before--before our little town in Alabama had a public pool put in, our fun days was when it rain and we stood at the edge of the house and let the rain water splash over us!! Those were the days. I'm talking late forties-early fifties! I remember the first sock hop our community held. I think everyone came out to it. The town had just built the community center. I can still see us all holding on to each other doing the sock hop!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## carolagregg

flockie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had another orange I would have supremed it and added to the skillet for about a minute at the end of cooking. This was something I decided to try using the oranges since I did not have any lemons in the house for chicken picatta.
> 
> 
> 
> flockie - "supremed it"?
> 
> sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Supremed.... using a paring knife cut the ends off the orange or other citrus fruit. Then, placing one end on a flat surface, cut the rind off exposing the flesh. You want to make sure that all the pith is removed. Then, holding the fruit in one hand slice on either side of the membrane so that you can remove each segment.
Click to expand...

This was the first class in cooking in 7th grade home economics back in the '50s. I never thought I would ever have to do that again. It was awfully messy but now I know why the sections tasted so good without all the pith and membrane. You brought back a very old memory.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: nanacaren--Sounds like you are in store for a day full of fun and laughter! Put your walking shoes on, and patience around you like a sweater!HAHA Have a fun time-at least most girls don't eat as much as boys, so they can have a quick bite and be happy!HAHA


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: Chocolate Pom--Sounds like fun,fun, fun. My girl friend was talking about have a slumber party at her house one day/night. Love to play picturenary when with a group of women.We laugh so much. Waiting to have it. I will get Fred's oldest grandson to stay with him. Hope it is soon--meantime hope you get plenty of "fun in the sun".


----------



## carolagregg

dandylion said:


> I am soooo happy -- Just watched a great show "Lionel Ritchy and Friends" All of Lionel's songs, performed by great artists, and he was even joined by Kenny Rogers, who sang "Lady"
> Love, Love, Loved it! dandysue


We watched the end of that show but saw the part with Kenny Rodgers. We really enjoyed it. I had no idea that Lionel Richey was such a great song writer. We had to watch our Pittsburgh Penguins lose another hockey play-off game before getting to the music.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## carol's gifts

:shock: Pug Retirement--Thanks for the information on a suggie. It sounds like it moves similar to what we call a worm or night crawler, only they stay on the ground--or a fishing hook! Have a great weekend!


----------



## charliesaunt

Next weekend will be spent with 10 Girl Scouts. Their service project is at our church. They will be stitching kneelers for our chapel.

Lunch will be a typical cookout....hot dogs, popcorn, slaw, baked beans and SMORES.

Maybe we'll make some dips with taco chips.


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yum sound good. Jamie gives it a thumbs up.
> 
> 
> 
> They are nice and go well with a chilli dip, make double the quantity you could ever possibly need, they disappear fast!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Sounds good but I like my prawns whole. Thanks Dave.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  Carolagregg--Home Economics--I had a great Home economics teacher when I was in high school. She was so much fun but dressed like someone from the 40's. When I was in 6th grad we had to make a gathered skirt. i was so proud of mine, but the teacher only gave me a "C" for my grade;I went into the bathroom and wore it the rest of the class to show her I was very porud of my first skirt! HAHA I was being a bit defiant! You are the only person I have heard mention Home Economics, and I was just thinking about it two days ago!!


----------



## dandylion

I just got this in email today. It's amazing how this Eagle thought out this dellema. I'm watching it again. dandy/sue

Ever See An Eagle Do The Breast Stroke? This footage was taken at Mallard Lakes subdivision in Baton Rouge . Someone had shot a nutria (river rat), and it was floating dead in the water. I never saw an Eagle doing a breast-stroke before.....Might have to copy & paste the link below...


----------



## Pat FP

I am joining the tea party to knit at the Opera. Today we "live from the Met" at the local movie theater. 5 knitters and my DH are going. It is the last transmission until the fall. We then are going to the buffet at the ajoining Casino. We all knit before and during intermissions.
If the Opera is the first Saturday of the month when I have mu prayer shawl kntters my husband is joined ny 4 knitters from other groups. It is delightful to see an afforadabel Opera in our town and to dress casual and choose your own seat. Dh getss there very early and saves a few seats.
Tonight left overs from eating out for D.H. birthday. So it has been a party weekend only I drank tea DH enjoys wine. Our baseball season just started so we are ever hopefull. Enjoy your prawns!


----------



## cmaliza

Greetings all from the eastern suburbs of Pittsburgh. We are here to visit my brothers, and watch my SIL's major event of the year. She is in charge of a robot competition that connects high school students with manufacturing companies...the kids build robots and then compete to see which one can dominate. It becomes quite a complex project involving details of engineering, documentation, and interviews, etc. It's the kind of teaching I fully believe in! Connect the subject to real life problems and situations. Love it! Today are the finals and a grand champion will be "crowned" today. 

So, being the chief cook when the family gets together I don't have as much time for knitting and dawdling over the tea party. I'll have to check in later. Everyone have a safe and enjoyable weekend...prayers to all who are in need. It seems I learn of new people every day who have issues much greater than mine. Take care of yourselves - I want to check out Sam's dishcloth sites, and the wingspan shawl...but gotta' go...later!
carol (IL)
PS...Maryanne...welcome to Illinois. Hope you get settled easily. That's a big move you made!
Carol


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: Charlie's aunt--Oh the fun of Girl Scouting. Our troop many, many moons ago went to the home of Juiliet Lowe's home in Savannah, Ga. I was probably ten years old. Had a blast! Girl Scouts was always fun to me, since I had three brothers and no sisters. It gave me a chance to have fun instead of defending myself from rough brothers. They were special. I only have one left. Have fun and keep earning those badges!! :wink:


----------



## budasha

flockie - your chicken recipe sounds great - am going to try it tonight. Thanks.

Right now, I'm waiting for the plumber to show up. Our hot water heater sprang a leak. Luckily I went to clean out the litter box and found the water all over the floor. Thought it was the cat but too much water to have been her so I checked around. After lots of newspaper and towels, I've got it mopped up. Now just have to hope the plumber arrives soon. Never rains but it pours around here.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: cmaliza--We have young people from our area schools that take part in the robot/inventions competetion. Will have to watch for their placement. I live in Loves Park about 45-1hr west of Chicago. Have fun!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

dandylion said:


> I just got this in email today. It's amazing how this Eagle thought out this dellema. I'm watching it again. dandy/sue
> 
> Ever See An Eagle Do The Breast Stroke? This footage was taken at Mallard Lakes subdivision in Baton Rouge . Someone had shot a nutria (river rat), and it was floating dead in the water. I never saw an Eagle doing a breast-stroke before.....Might have to copy & paste the link below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the wing stroke to me lol, smart bird.


----------



## martin keith

Needleme said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, thanks Dave for the great start to the tea party I don't see how you can keep coming up with it every week, I guess you just have to be talented.
> I am supposed to have crawfish boil tomorrow, I have had it once before it is not to bad I just can't suck the head like they say you should. On Tuesday of this week I made a dish that I had only tasted once before it was beef bourguignon it turned out very good, but have to let the meat marinate for two days I thought was a bit much, but the receipt came from a friend so I followed there directions. It was to rich for me, I guess because it was so late when we finished and then just sat around I felt stuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow-- you can both cook that dish and spell that dish! I am mightily impressed!
Click to expand...

Don't be I copied it, I do not spell well, sometimes when I spell shirt I forget the "R"


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: :roll: dandylion--that was a great video-amazing!
what an instintive mind of this eagle.


----------



## Sandy

dandylion said:


> I just got this in email today. It's amazing how this Eagle thought out this dellema. I'm watching it again. dandy/sue
> 
> Ever See An Eagle Do The Breast Stroke? This footage was taken at Mallard Lakes subdivision in Baton Rouge . Someone had shot a nutria (river rat), and it was floating dead in the water. I never saw an Eagle doing a breast-stroke before.....Might have to copy & paste the link below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Isn't it amazing what we can do when we are hungry! My husband said it couldn't be done so I showed him the video he now believes. It was an amazing thing to watch.


----------



## Edith M

That was an interesting Utube. It was either a very young Eagle just learning to hunt or an old one with bad eyesight. I watched Eagles while on vacation in Alaska and they never seemed to miss. Thanks for sharing.

Sam, mowing two and a half acres would wear out anyone even on a riding mower. You deserved a nice cold drink and a nap. I'm glad the pups are selling well. They will be missed for a while but the liesure time will be most welcome. My daughter and I once raised a litter of 7 Bull Terriers. They were really cute but the Bitch would not feed them so we, along with the 2 grand daughters fed,burped and cleaned up after them for 6 weeks. 4 times a day to start with and we celebrated when the last one left

Dave, the prawns sound great if a bit unusual for me. I will have to give it a try. The St Georges Pattern is in my file. The Easter egg cozies went over well.

To all who are in distress I hold you in my prayers.

Things have been delightfully dull in my neck of the woods. No major crises. My last visit to the Pulmonoligist resulted in a good report. I do not have COPD as first diagnosed, I have exercise enduced Asthma. The new med (Symbacort) is working well and I am on a modified exercise regime. 5 minutes on the treadmill 4X a day at slow speed and no incline. Have not had to use my rescue inhalor at all this week. Not too bad for an old lady of 82.

I also had my 6 mos check up after eye surgery and the old Peepers are doing very well. 

I am ready for a nice quiet and knitting productive summer spent knitting on the deck and watching the neighborhood kids play. 

Edith M


----------



## KateB

Hi everyone, just a quick post as I'm expecting friends soon. We're going out for a meal and then they'll stay over - no cooking, yahoo! Talking of expecting (had to get it in somehow!) my son's partner announced this week that she's pregnant, so I'm going to be a granny in November! :thumbup: Can't wait.


----------



## mjs

We may have set the record for the number of TPs in play at once?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Dave..just wanted to say how much you are appreciated...sounds like another winner with your prawn recipe..
Having a problem with my eyes...can't knit or crochet thank goodness I can enlarge this print here...
Have an awesome weekend all.
Oh btw...I was told this week ...I am going to be a great grandmother..WOW...how did I get this dang old!..lol...excited just the same.

Hugs and God Bless all,

Camilla


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  Carolagregg--Home Economics--I had a great Home economics teacher when I was in high school. She was so much fun but dressed like someone from the 40's. When I was in 6th grad we had to make a gathered skirt. i was so proud of mine, but the teacher only gave me a "C" for my grade;I went into the bathroom and wore it the rest of the class to show her I was very porud of my first skirt! HAHA I was being a bit defiant! You are the only person I have heard mention Home Economics, and I was just thinking about it two days ago!!


I wished I could have taken industrial arts instead, which would have been more useful. By then I was making my own clothes and cooking family meals. The other kids sewed an apron and I made an embroidered dress.


----------



## mjs

dandylion said:


> I just got this in email today. It's amazing how this Eagle thought out this dellema. I'm watching it again. dandy/sue
> 
> Ever See An Eagle Do The Breast Stroke? This footage was taken at Mallard Lakes subdivision in Baton Rouge . Someone had shot a nutria (river rat), and it was floating dead in the water. I never saw an Eagle doing a breast-stroke before.....Might have to copy & paste the link below...
> 
> Isn't a nutria a mink?


----------



## dandylion

(quote) Things have been delightfully dull in my neck of the woods. No major crises. My last visit to the Pulmonoligist resulted in a good report. I do not have COPD as first diagnosed, I have exercise enduced Asthma. The new med (Symbacort) is working well and I am on a modified exercise regime. 5 minutes on the treadmill 4X a day at slow speed and no incline. Have not had to use my rescue inhalor at all this week. Not too bad for an old lady of 82.

I also had my 6 mos check up after eye surgery and the old Peepers are doing very well. 

I am ready for a nice quiet and knitting productive summer spent knitting on the deck and watching the neighborhood kids play. 

Edith M
(quote)

Good for you, Edith, about the exercise regime. There is nothing as good as being able to breath without help. Well, I should say, doing anything, without help. 

And thanks for the slogan. I've wanted to remember to say, "things have been delightfully dull" but couldln't remember the exact quote. People worry about me if I just say I have been staying home.  dandy/sue


----------



## Grandma Gail

DonnieK said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from the shores of Lake Superior.
> 
> A shout out to Gandma Gail. I used to live in Duluth back in 1970. Lived on Superior Street in the old houses that had been made into apartments. Had some mighty fine times there. I loved Duluth. It was such a friendly place and I made many friends in the 2 years I was there. I remember the snow most because it was so beautiful and I had never seen snow before being from South Texas. I could look out my front window and see the snow falling on a back drop of Lake Superior. Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello DonnieK, I'm glad you liked your time in Duluth. I came in 1963 to go to UMD and have never left. I have always said I won't move unless I can take Lake Superior with me. So, I guess I'll be here a while longer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandma Gail

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: cmaliza--We have young people from our area schools that take part in the robot/inventions competetion. Will have to watch for their placement. I live in Loves Park about 45-1hr west of Chicago. Have fun!!!


We have had our local area high schools participate in these competitions, as well, for the last two years. The city hosted an event earlier in the year. East HS went to Minneapolis for further competition and will be heading for the nationals. It's so great to see young minds at work. It was also great to see opposing teams helping one another to solve problems when they occurred. GREAT competition!


----------



## dandylion

mjs, I believe these nutrias are rats, not minks, although it does say they are "rat-like" and that's probably why it was shot or dead in the water, and it must have been quite a large one at that, since the eagle couldn't pick it up. 
I was struck by the tenacious attempts by the eagle. It hovered like a helicopter at one point and lowered itself down to pick up the rat, but still could not manage to pull it up. Then the eagle figured out how to drag the heavy food source to the grass. 
I just thought it was a great example of spirit and intuition.

I got this from the net : http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/03/080306094624.htm
They seem to be pretty much of a pest to the residents. dandy/sue



mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this in email today. It's amazing how this Eagle thought out this dellema. I'm watching it again. dandy/sue
> 
> Ever See An Eagle Do The Breast Stroke? This footage was taken at Mallard Lakes subdivision in Baton Rouge . Someone had shot a nutria (river rat), and it was floating dead in the water. I never saw an Eagle doing a breast-stroke before.....Might have to copy & paste the link below...
> 
> Isn't a nutria a mink?
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Dave--Good Evening? It is 9:18am saturday. My DGD called a nd woke me up, but she lives in Georgia so i'll forgive her this time. She's taking my GGS to his first Georgia Scrimage Football game in Athens. I guess it is free for children. He's all in to sports, and he will be 3 the end of April! GGS loves hockey!!They sure do grow up fast-or should I say catch on fast? I saw where you wrote you did not believe in luck--well you're again my kind of person. I tell people "luck" runs out--"Blessings" don't-so I rely on God's direction. I stay in tocuch with HIM daily. I must because there are so many things beyond my control, and I would mess them up anyway!! Just a thought! Hope your day has gone well. My DH slept very good last night so I was able to get longer periods of rest. :lol:


Once they get hooked on sports, that's it, they're obsessed! I'm glad you both rested better last night, it makes a very big difference.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Edith M said:


> Dave, the prawns sound great if a bit unusual for me. I will have to give it a try. The St Georges Pattern is in my file. The Easter egg cozies went over well.


_Prawn Toasts_ are a traditional Chinese starter, their cuisine developed along very different lines from ours.

I hope you enjoy making the St. George's designs, the rose will work at any time of year.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

KateB said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick post as I'm expecting friends soon. We're going out for a meal and then they'll stay over - no cooking, yahoo! Talking of expecting (had to get it in somehow!) my son's partner announced this week that she's pregnant, so I'm going to be a granny in November! :thumbup: Can't wait.


Congratulations, now your fingers will be kept busy!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Dave..just wanted to say how much you are appreciated...sounds like another winner with your prawn recipe..
> Having a problem with my eyes...can't knit or crochet thank goodness I can enlarge this print here...
> Have an awesome weekend all.
> 
> Hugs and God Bless all,
> 
> Camilla


Sorry to read of your eye problems, I do hope it clears up quickly, we rely on our vision so very much.

Dave


----------



## flockie

Southern Gal said:


> karen, i have the recipe you made and am gonna make it this wkend, i have my oranges, only thing i don't have is rosemary, anything else i could throw in? this is right down my alley for my kind of food. yummo


Southern Gal, I had rosemary on hand and like it with poultry. But, I imagine thyme, parsley, or oregano would work as well. I really like to just mix it up and don't really follow recipes exactly. The only time I follow a recipe is with baking. Just use what you like best and enjoy!

Karen


----------



## flockie

pammie1234 said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. Dave, your cosy and napkin ring are winners. The recipe sounds good and I love prawns. An interesting change from my usual just "shrimp cocktail". My daughter's friend from Chichester, UK thinks it disgusting the way we Americans use the horseradish/ketchup mixture on our cold prawns/shrimp. Still making baby sweaters with matching booties and hats for charity. We are in for more bad weather this Sunday and hopefully, no tornadoes will appear in our area.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my favorite way to eat shrimp! The more horseradish the better!
Click to expand...

I agree Pammie, I don't think I met a shrimp/prawn I didn't like. The more horseradish the better.... to use your quote.


----------



## flockie

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I am working on a 2nd baby afghan That I need for later this year & I had to frog it for the 2nd time.
> Lisa


I'm working on an afghan I need for a baby shower for next Sunday, April 22nd. I am knitting the vertical stripes pattern from Mama's Stitchery Projects and the simple lines baby blanket. I hope I finish in time as I am only a third of the way.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Grandma Gail

Good morning/afternoon/evening. Thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a great week. 
Fortunately, it rained last night. Hopefully it will cut the fire danger. It's warm and sunny today - pushing 70F. I intend to get outside to soak up the sunshine and work on finishing my purses. The forecast for tomorrow night includes snow. When you live near the big lake, the only weather you expect is the unexpected. 
All the recipes sound terrific. However, I'll pass on the hot dip. I might like it, but I know it will not like me.
Have a good day everyone. I'll check in later.


----------



## NanGreen

Thanks Dave for all your gifts. I am really happy about the recipe using prawns. I love them and I think this will be a big hit at my house.

It looks like it rained here in Las Vegas during the night. Unusual to even see the streets wet but it will be really hot soon enough so I am going to stay in and try to get some stuff done. Wish I could say knitting done but there are others things that are moving up the list.

All the best to everyone.


----------



## flockie

cmaliza said:


> Flockie,
> This sounds so yummy! I made a recipe yesterday with naval oranges that wanted the sections cut up. Instead, I used a fork to get the juice out of each half, then scraped at the sections to get the orange meat. It seemed to work ok and was must faster and less fussy.
> Carol (IL)


I have done that when I was in a hurry to get dinner on the table. I supreme citrus when I have the time and want to make dinner look good. It all works... and there is no waste except the pith. Karen


----------



## flockie

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing with the prawn toasts is a traditional chilli dipping sauce or my own:
> 
> *Easy Fireball Dipping Sauce*
> 
> 6 oz (170g) mayonnaise
> 2 oz (55g) hot chilli sauce such as Tunisian Harissa
> 2 tsp (10ml) lime juice
> 1 tsp (5ml) honey
> 
> Mix all the ingredients thoroughly and chill before serving.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like it would work with little meatballs or slices of sausage as I won't be trying it with prawn. Have you used it for anything else Dave? I'm sure you have.
> 
> This dip works with most meats and is especially good with crab-cakes.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, this dip sounds like something I would enjoy with salmon patties. I don't mind sauces, but sometimes prefer something with a little more bite.
Click to expand...


----------



## DorisT

Good afternoon of the 14th, Dave! I was so tired last evening after working in the yard, doing laundry, and supervising the installation of the new driveway that the computer remained idle. I warned DH that he'd better not go out of town and leave me in charge of workmen again!! 

Speaking of fridge emptiers, it was milk I was always running out of when we had the three children at home. I would buy 3 or 4 gallons at a time. At least we didn't run up a lot of doctor bills and both boys grew up to be 6 feet or so. With a mother who is 5'2", that's an accomplishment!

Your receipt sounds tempting, Dave, but we have to stay away from fried foods - darn it, because I love sesame seeds on anything, especially bagels.

We're having a beautiful 77-degree day, but I think today will have to be a day of rest. I planted my tuberous begonias and found out my back, knees, and hips weren't happy about it! Everything will feel better tomorrow!

I hope everyone is enjoying a nice weekend.


----------



## flockie

carolagregg said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had another orange I would have supremed it and added to the skillet for about a minute at the end of cooking. This was something I decided to try using the oranges since I did not have any lemons in the house for chicken picatta.
> 
> 
> 
> flockie - "supremed it"?
> 
> sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Supremed.... using a paring knife cut the ends off the orange or other citrus fruit. Then, placing one end on a flat surface, cut the rind off exposing the flesh. You want to make sure that all the pith is removed. Then, holding the fruit in one hand slice on either side of the membrane so that you can remove each segment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was the first class in cooking in 7th grade home economics back in the '50s. I never thought I would ever have to do that again. It was awfully messy but now I know why the sections tasted so good without all the pith and membrane. You brought back a very old memory.
Click to expand...

I do this all the time, especially when adding orange segments to salads. Then, I squeeze the juice from whats left into the vinegarette for the salad. Makes a simple salad look pretty and it tastes great as well.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Edith M--Great news for you! Happy to hear it is something that can be controlled. I'm with you about sitting on the deck and relazing. We have double glass doors leading to our small patio (porch). We love to watch the birds fly into the feeders. as of late we have been having four wild turkeys hanging around. Ever once in a while we see a deer or a coyote. There is a small stream that runs along the back of the property, and the animals all hide out in the brush. On the other side up a small incline, there is a major roadway. They're smart enought to stay safe on this side of the stream. Fred has been in decent shape up until this year started. I'm counting on the old saying"this too shall pass". Have a cheery weekend.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  :wink: Kate B--Congratulations! Grandchildren are so much fun. Better get those needles popping!! Time flies by. Oh, and get the camera ready!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  camilla--Congratulations to you as well. I have a GGS who will be three this month. Seems several are going to be burning the midnight oil knitting or crocheting baby items! So happy for you.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: mjs--I was surprised recently someone said they could not even sew a button on.This was a female gender! I guess I assumed anyone could do that. Since I can't knit right now, I have thinking of doing some sewing again. i don't think it will be to hard on the nerve in my arm.


----------



## darowil

Well I am awake again in the middle of the night. This time my daughter rang about 11pm. She has difficulty coping and is struggling at the moment with the death of her grandfather a few ago. So when I heard her voice I thought 'oh no here we go again'. Well she was upset but with good reason. Her flatmate had just been taken to the hospital beacise she was threatening self harm. Once the ambulance got there she told she told them she didn't want to go. They explained they had to take her and so she went into her room and took all her antidepressents. I don't want to go to hospital, I am not wanting to harm myself any more so I will take an overdose of tablets. A guaranteed way of being taken to hospital I would have thought.
After talking to my daughter for an hour she was feeling better- which was encouraging as at first I had thought I would need to go over there. But of course by then I was awake. However it has been useful for WIPS. Finished off two pairs of socks and gave up on the other- I was using leftover yarn and there was not going to be enough so into the bag of leftover sock yarn it has gone. So 3 WIPs dealt with.
Might try the spare room tonight (or should I say this morning?). Or I could go to bed and wake my husband up like he did to me yesterday. Usually I will sleep through him climbing into bed at that time, but he will almost certainly wake up and stay awake.


----------



## Dori Sage

Good morning all.

Great Tea Party today. Many many threads. It is now 10:15 a.m. After the storms yesterday, the sun is out b right and shining. But it is WINDY. The trees are shaking like mad. Nothing planned for today - going out for dinner with one of the Mah Jong ladies. Tried to go last night but it was too wet out.

A little later I'll take a walk. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hey everybody! I finally made it back.  He came down with that nasty flu that was going around, and I spent a week taking care of him, only to catch it myself just when I thought it has missed me...the coughing was horrible and finally we got a script for the heavy duty cough syrup so we could finally sleep. Oy. Thankfully, DD didn't catch it but our oldest son did. Then we had Easter and other family stuff, and a treasured friend passed away...whew, I feel exhausted all over again describing it!

I'm glad to hear of those who are also doing better and keep those with troubles in my thoughts. And yay for grandbabies! My best friend's daughters are both due in a few weeks--I have their gifts done but am still trying to figure out what to make for my own #2 who will be here in July. I may wait until we know what the gender is (they want to be surprised) but I am not sure. I am trying to plan ahead for a summer trip so I can hug 'em both up properly. 

I've also been crocheting a lot lately--working on some hat designs and hope to put all of them together in an e-book. The shawl I started a few weeks ago has hit a snag (not literally, thank goodness), so I put it aside for a bit. I am planning the fourth hat (of five) now but need to jot out for some gold or yellow yarn--can't believe I don't have any, but Joanns has several types on sale, so I'm sure I can find something.

Carol, the sewing uses different movements, so it may be just the thing--what kind of sewing do you do? I have some fabric I want to make a summer dress out of. I get on a sewing binge three or four times a year.

Glad to be back and hope everyone's weekend is going well!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: grandma gail--you can say that again!! That's one reason i am so proud of my grandchildren. they share with me all the new things they are learning. They express excitement in life and learning. The 14 yr old is into serious photography, the 12 yr old in her desire to one day skate with Disney on Ice, and sketching, and the 7 1/2 yr old GS in being a boy,playing soccer (which he called to tell me they won their game this morning, and he scored a goal), and loving life. We were going to the soccer game, but DH was not up to it. Maybe next week. There is a lot of good young people, but of course we only hear about the negative in the news. WE should have a 30 minute program telling the lastest endeavors and adventures of young people.(like the National Spelling Bee). I know on Sunday mornings there is a KIDS NEWS program that does a little of this type reporting. Oh yes,if you have not seen the lastest in Junior Skating--Nathaniel Chen who is 12 yrs old--He is SUPER, natural skater. He's my newest favorite. We have a local young man who made nations this past year and will be moving on to Juniors soon. he skates at the ice rink my granddaughter goes to. he is very pleasant and good. Very tall and fast. He does a program which is fast about speed car racing!! He is really good. KUDOS to all our young people out there!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: mjs--Like the info on the nutria rat. If they can get up to ten pounds the poor thing was probably waterlogged. Maybe why the eagle had a hard time getting it out of the water. Also it said they could mate again after only tow days of delivering birth!UGH!! Sure glad I'm not a rat!!HAHAHA My fira dekivery was so hard I would not wish that on anyone!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil

Sorlena why not both? Do some neutral stuff and have one planned (well two I guess, one for a boy and one for a girl) you can start as soon as the bub arrives?


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Sorlena why not both? Do some neutral stuff and have one planned (well two I guess, one for a boy and one for a girl) you can start as soon as the bub arrives?


I'm leaning toward that--and I think that's probably the best plan. I just can't wait to snuggle 'em up, no matter what they're wearing!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Sorlena-- I will probably make my GS some PJ's since I already have the material and pattern. I'm not a fancy seamstress. Everything for me right now has to be very basic. I have a lot of small pieces of material I would like to make a quilt out of (simple).Sorry to hear you were down with the flu. When I get that sick all I want to do is stay in bed and try to sleep it off. In my younger years I would get severe strep throat--no fun,really did'n car if i lived or died-I was so sick and my throat was horrible. Glad you are back on the amend. Maybe you can get outside and get some well need sunshine!!


----------



## brenda m

It's been a busy week here. I was very good in that when I drove to a neighboring town to deliver samples for my daughter I drove passed the lys without buying anything, but did stop at the art guild because they were finally open. That was Tuesday, Thursday was spent getting a new faucet for the outside and making a preemie blanket. Friday I mailed the pesky tax stuff and delivered lunch to a starving daughter. And this morning I plowed through my stash to discover that I don't need to order any coned cotton yarn! There's plenty in there just waiting for me


----------



## Bulldog

Would love the recipe for the bean soup and confetti cornbread. Never heard of it, but sounds great. I have only made my Mom's great recipe for Mexican cornbread. DH had his surgery yesterday. Dr opened a section of the scar from his open heart surgery, removed the wires and dead bone and scooped out the infection in front of his sternum. He has open wound that is packed and dressed with pressure dressing. We are to go back to Jackson Monday to wound care center and Dr will decide if he is going to put the wound vac in or simply leave it open to heal and change dressing three times a week. Thank you all so much for your concern and your prayers. Sam, thank you for DC patterns. Though I have crochetted all my life (more than knit), I prefer the knitted. I love the knitted one you submitted.
In the coarse of trying to send this Email my Dr has put me to bed with a blood clot in my leg. I saw his nurse practicioner Thursday before DH had surgery Friday. He is just now looking at the films. The great physician has been caring for me. Now home health is to see both my DH & I! Ya'll keep praying for us. We are on a roll down here in South Miss.


----------



## Dori Sage

Bulldog said:


> Would love the recipe for the bean soup and confetti cornbread. Never heard of it, but sounds great. I have only made my Mom's great recipe for Mexican cornbread. DH had his surgery yesterday. Dr opened a section of the scar from his open heart surgery, removed the wires and dead bone and scooped out the infection in front of his sternum. He has open wound that is packed and dressed with pressure dressing. We are to go back to Jackson Monday to wound care center and Dr will decide if he is going to put the wound vac in or simply leave it open to heal and change dressing three times a week. Thank you all so much for your concern and your prayers. Sam, thank you for DC patterns. Though I have crochetted all my life (more than knit), I prefer the knitted. I love the knitted one you submitted.
> In the coarse of trying to send this Email my Dr has put me to bed with a blood clot in my leg. I saw his nurse practicioner Thursday before DH had surgery Friday. He is just now looking at the films. The great physician has been caring for me. Now home health is to see both my DH & I! Ya'll keep praying for us. We are on a roll down here in South Miss.


Prayers are with you for a speedy recovery


----------



## 81brighteyes

Edith M. So glad you had a good report from your pulmonologist. COPD is rough for people as I had a friend with it for many years. So glad you have the right med to give you the needed relief from asthma. I have take Flovent for a number of years and it has worked beautifully for me. I, too, like "delightfully dull" times!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes

And to Bulldog: my prayers are also with you. We KPers will be looking for some good news from you very soon. You are in good Hands re: the Great Physician.


----------



## Pontuf

Friday evening dinner guests!

Today I'm making split pea soup from the left over ham from Easter. I am using the recipe from Cooks Illustrated which is very good but does anyone have a favorite family recipe for split pea soup with ham?
It's cold today in Scottsdale. We are still awaiting the rain coming from California. High winds last night but so far no rain.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Southern Gal, 
Suggies or Sugar Gliders are marsupials. You can look it up on the internet. They also call them Sugar Bears.

On the recipe you can put ham,chicken anything you want to the recipe there are no set rules. Just go wild....LOL


----------



## pug retirement

carol's gifts said:


> :shock: Pug Retirement--Thanks for the information on a suggie. It sounds like it moves similar to what we call a worm or night crawler, only they stay on the ground--or a fishing hook! Have a great weekend!


No a sugar glider stays up in the trees doesn't come down to the ground very much. And you certainly don't put it on a fi\ish hook. He's a little furry grey animal. She carries her babies in a pouch, and feeds them on milk. They are a very special family of mammals.


----------



## jmai5421

Grandma Gail said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening. Thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a great week.
> Fortunately, it rained last night. Hopefully it will cut the fire danger. It's warm and sunny today - pushing 70F. I intend to get outside to soak up the sunshine and work on finishing my purses. The forecast for tomorrow night includes snow. When you live near the big lake, the only weather you expect is the unexpected.
> All the recipes sound terrific. However, I'll pass on the hot dip. I might like it, but I know it will not like me.
> Have a good day everyone. I'll check in later.


Hi Grandma Gail
How much rain did you have and did it extend over into the Grand Rapids area? We have over 15 feet of beach which is way way too much. Our water is way down. Our granddaughters are plannig to go behind the boat tubing when the come in July. We can't even get the boat in if the water is that low. I am praying you guys have lots of rain both for the lakes and the fire danger. We are surrounded by the Chippewa National Forest, so need the rain for the fire danger..


----------



## Strawberry4u

Dreamfli said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this in email today. It's amazing how this Eagle thought out this dellema. I'm watching it again. dandy/sue
> 
> Ever See An Eagle Do The Breast Stroke? This footage was taken at Mallard Lakes subdivision in Baton Rouge . Someone had shot a nutria (river rat), and it was floating dead in the water. I never saw an Eagle doing a breast-stroke before.....Might have to copy & paste the link below...
> 
> That is amazing .Thank you for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the wing stroke to me lol, smart bird.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulldog

Thank you, Dori & Bright Eyes...never a good time for anything like this, just have to keep the faith...


----------



## Joe P

explain the tea party on the forum for me. thanks,


----------



## jmai5421

DorisT said:


> Good afternoon of the 14th, Dave! I was so tired last evening after working in the yard, doing laundry, and supervising the installation of the new driveway that the computer remained idle. I warned DH that he'd better not go out of town and leave me in charge of workmen again!!
> 
> Speaking of fridge emptiers, it was milk I was always running out of when we had the three children at home. I would buy 3 or 4 gallons at a time. At least we didn't run up a lot of doctor bills and both boys grew up to be 6 feet or so. With a mother who is 5'2", that's an accomplishment!
> 
> Your receipt sounds tempting, Dave, but we have to stay away from fried foods - darn it, because I love sesame seeds on anything, especially bagels.
> 
> We're having a beautiful 77-degree day, but I think today will have to be a day of rest. I planted my tuberous begonias and found out my back, knees, and hips weren't happy about it! Everything will feel better tomorrow!
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying a nice weekend.


My son used to drink a lot of milk too. My DH used to refer to him as a calf or we had a calf in the house when the milk was gone. One day while grocery shopping my youngest daughter young enough to be sitting in the child's seat of the grocery cart remarked to the elderly gentleman in line behind us; that the reason we had so much milk in the cart was her brother was a calf. The poor guy looked perplexed. He was quite elderly and had a strange look on his face when she said that. I thought it best to let it go rather than explain that we had another teenage girl and both my husband and I drank milk so 4 gallons of milk was not too much. And also my son's friends drank milk at our house. You know, the "gannets".


----------



## pug retirement

Strawberry4u said:


> Southern Gal,
> Suggies or Sugar Gliders are marsupials. You can look it up on the internet. They also call them Sugar Bears.
> 
> On the recipe you can put ham,chicken anything you want to the recipe there are no set rules. Just go wild....LOL


Sugar gliders are not sugar bears


----------



## Pontuf

pug retirement said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: Pug Retirement--Thanks for the information on a suggie. It sounds like it moves similar to what we call a worm or night crawler, only they stay on the ground--or a fishing hook! Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> No a sugar glider stays up in the trees doesn't come down to the ground very much. And you certainly don't put it on a fi\ish hook. He's a little furry grey animal. She carries her babies in a pouch, and feeds them on milk. They are a very special family of mammals.
Click to expand...

Wish we had these darling gliders in Arizona!


----------



## Sorlenna

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Sorlena-- I will probably make my GS some PJ's since I already have the material and pattern.
> 
> In my younger years I would get severe strep throat--no fun,really did'n car if i lived or died-I was so sick and my throat was horrible.


Oh, you made me remember a nightgown my GM made for me when I was a kid--I LOVED that thing and wore it until it just wore out. I'll bet he'll love PJs. And yes, it's hard for me to be sick; I used to get strep throat a lot as well and I know that feeling: "I don't care if I die or get well, but one of those things needs to happen RIGHT NOW." It's awful! Since this flu started with a sore throat, that's what I was really worried about, but it was something else. So I count my blessings; it could have been much worse.

Bulldog, pulling for you and your DH...hope you are mending fast & well!

The picture of the dinner guests--are they javalinas or just the hogs gone feral? Scary either way...do they cause problems?

Joanns didn't have the color I wanted, but I found a close match anyhow, so I'm off to start on my next hat.


----------



## mjs

pug retirement said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal,
> Suggies or Sugar Gliders are marsupials. You can look it up on the internet. They also call them Sugar Bears.
> 
> On the recipe you can put ham,chicken anything you want to the recipe there are no set rules. Just go wild....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar gliders are not sugar bears
Click to expand...

Petaurus Breviceps is the name for both according to the net.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I see your posts and they are so interesting. Do you have other recipes? Thanks for putting the amounts in our language here in Texas, we don't do metrics (sad to say).
> 
> We are not into seafood but love recipes that are like one pot meals that simmer all day. I do yard work at home, house keeping and yes, knitting, crocheting and sewing. You have been part of this forum for some time and I really like your posts, I don't understand your particular holidays and events but I have interest in them as they are something new and different for me in my retirement. I am a 68 year man my spouse is 52 and we love our home and I in particular like your interests.


Welcome to the tea party, I'm glad you like my receipts, I post a couple of dishes every week, usually of a topical nature.

_St. George's Day_ is not a public holiday. It is merely the feast day of the Christian patron saint of England, which has an established church. Since England does not have a specific day for celebrating its rather confused national identity, the twenty-third of April is as good as any other.

To answer your other question, the _Knitting Tea Party_ is a _virtual drawing room_ for lightweight chat on inconsequential subjects, food, places, news about our families, holidays, the weather, hobbies and general interests, that sort of thing. Light non-controversial chatter over tea and a cake or two, we sometimes even discuss knitting!

Hope you'll join in the general chatter and enjoy yourself.

Dave


----------



## pug retirement

Pontuf said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: Pug Retirement--Thanks for the information on a suggie. It sounds like it moves similar to what we call a worm or night crawler, only they stay on the ground--or a fishing hook! Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> No a sugar glider stays up in the trees doesn't come down to the ground very much. And you certainly don't put it on a fi\ish hook. He's a little furry grey animal. She carries her babies in a pouch, and feeds them on milk. They are a very special family of mammals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish we had these darling gliders in Arizona!
Click to expand...

You can have them in Arizona you go to the pet shop and buy one. They are called pocket pets in America. You might need a special licence for one. The pet shop should be able to tell you about them. They are cute.


----------



## Edith M

My mother would put a package of split peas in a large pot with the ham bone then add a quartered large onion, a few peeled carrots in cunks and the top part of a bunch of celery roughly chopped then fill the pot with water. Bring to a boil, turn down to simmer and let it simmer most of the day stirring whenever she happened to walk by. I use basically the same method only in the crock pot. I always have a carafe of vinegar at the table so each can add as much as they like. Hope you like that. Edith Mquote=Pontuf]Friday evening dinner guests!

Today I'm making split pea soup from the left over ham from Easter. I am using the recipe from Cooks Illustrated which is very good but does anyone have a favorite family recipe for split pea soup with ham?
It's cold today in Scottsdale. We are still awaiting the rain coming from California. High winds last night but so far no rain.[/quote]


----------



## pug retirement

mjs said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal,
> Suggies or Sugar Gliders are marsupials. You can look it up on the internet. They also call them Sugar Bears.
> 
> On the recipe you can put ham,chicken anything you want to the recipe there are no set rules. Just go wild....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar gliders are not sugar bears
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Petaurus Breviceps is the name for both according to the net.
Click to expand...

NO THEY ARE NOT


----------



## Joe P

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave,
> 
> I see your posts and they are so interesting. Do you have other recipes? Thanks for putting the amounts in our language here in Texas, we don't do metrics (sad to say).
> 
> We are not into seafood but love recipes that are like one pot meals that simmer all day. I do yard work at home, house keeping and yes, knitting, crocheting and sewing. You have been part of this forum for some time and I really like your posts, I don't understand your particular holidays and events but I have interest in them as they are something new and different for me in my retirement. I am a 68 year man my spouse is 52 and we love our home and I in particular like your interests.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the tea party, I'm glad you like my receipts, I post a couple of dishes every week, usually of a topical nature.
> 
> _St. George's Day_ is not a public holiday. It is merely the feast day of the Christian patron saint of England, which has an established church. Since England does not have a specific day for celebrating its rather confused national identity, the twenty-third of April is as good as any other.
> 
> To answer your other question, the _Knitting Tea Party_ is a _virtual drawing room_ for lightweight chat on inconsequential subjects, food, places, news about our families, holidays, the weather, hobbies and general interests, that sort of thing. Light non-controversial chatter over tea and a cake or two, we sometimes even discuss knitting!
> 
> Hope you'll join in the general chatter and enjoy yourself.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, I am very happy about your explanation on St. George's Day, very interesting, thanks. I would be delighted to be part of the tea party. It sounds like it will be fun. Keep me corrected if need be.

You asked about my spouse into the same hand crafts like me and no that is not in the books. he he. Mostly video games on the t.v. and lots of t.v. programs and the 2010 new black Camaro up keep.


----------



## Pontuf

Looks as if Cook's Illustrated copied your Mother's recipe! This is almost exactly their recipe!

M]My mother would put a package of split peas in a large pot with the ham bone then add a quartered large onion, a few peeled carrots in cunks and the top part of a bunch of celery roughly chopped then fill the pot with water. Bring to a boil, turn down to simmer and let it simmer most of the day stirring whenever she happened to walk by. I use basically the same method only in the crock pot. I always have a carafe of vinegar at the table so each can add as much as they like. Hope you like that. Edith Mquote=Pontuf]Friday evening dinner guests!

Today I'm making split pea soup from the left over ham from Easter. I am using the recipe from Cooks Illustrated which is very good but does anyone have a favorite family recipe for split pea soup with ham?
It's cold today in Scottsdale. We are still awaiting the rain coming from California. High winds last night but so far no rain.[/quote][/quote]


----------



## pug retirement

Ilm off. Its time I was in bed. Pug


----------



## Pontuf

Just local javelinas.

damage


Sorlenna said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Sorlena-- I will probably make my GS some PJ's since I already have the material and pattern.
> 
> In my younger years I would get severe strep throat--no fun,really did'n car if i lived or died-I was so sick and my throat was horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you made me remember a nightgown my GM made for me when I was a kid--I LOVED that thing and wore it until it just wore out. I'll bet he'll love PJs. And yes, it's hard for me to be sick; I used to get strep throat a lot as well and I know that feeling: "I don't care if I die or get well, but one of those things needs to happen RIGHT NOW." It's awful! Since this flu started with a sore throat, that's what I was really worried about, but it was something else. So I count my blessings; it could have been much worse.
> 
> Bulldog, pulling for you and your DH...hope you are mending fast & well!
> 
> The picture of the dinner guests--are they javalinas or just the hogs gone feral? Scary either way...do they cause problems?
> 
> Joanns didn't have the color I wanted, but I found a close match anyhow, so I'm off to start on my next hat.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

pug retirement said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal,
> Suggies or Sugar Gliders are marsupials. You can look it up on the internet. They also call them Sugar Bears.
> 
> On the recipe you can put ham,chicken anything you want to the recipe there are no set rules. Just go wild....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar gliders are not sugar bears
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Petaurus Breviceps is the name for both according to the net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO THEY ARE NOT
Click to expand...

http://www.asgv.org/client-education/ce_series1.php


----------



## Joe P

I love the recipe about peas etc. thanks, love the crock pot meals.


----------



## Sorlenna

I love crock pot meals, too--use it lot during the winter. Last time I made split pea soup, I browned the onions in a little butter before putting them in the pot with the peas, carrots, and ham. Oh, but that was good!


----------



## Edith M

I bet it was. I will have to try that next time. Edith M


Sorlenna said:


> I love crock pot meals, too--use it lot during the winter. Last time I made split pea soup, I browned the onions in a little butter before putting them in the pot with the peas, carrots, and ham. Oh, but that was good!


----------



## BarbaraSD

Thank you. The Huevos Rancheros recipe came up great with lots of other links to explore.



dandylion said:


> If I did this correctly, this is the website and possibly the recipe for the Huevos Rancheros recipe I was trying. I didn't buy the magazine, I just clicked on the option on the Real Simple site to get their free newsletter, which always includes a recipe, and much more. If you can't get it from what I copied, let me know and I'll give it another whirl. dandy/sue
> 
> http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hBPiHaGBAuBI6B8huWyNs-A1Q.BAuBI6O2/doc.html
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about your "Real Simple" magazine newsletter. Does one need to subscribe to the magazine to get the newsletter? I love that magazine but haven't yet subscribed to it. I have such a problem getting rid of magazines I try to limit the number I subscribe to.
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw on my newsletter from Real Simple, which sounds so easy I can't resist. The grandniece wore me out today, and I need a quick and easy dinner.
> Black beans and salsa, poached eggs with scallions and cilantro, and tortillas. My mouth is watering now, so I'll let you know if it's worth posting the recipe.
> Talk to you soon, dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> I just got this in email today. It's amazing how this Eagle thought out this dellema. I'm watching it again. dandy/sue
> 
> Ever See An Eagle Do The Breast Stroke? This footage was taken at Mallard Lakes subdivision in Baton Rouge . Someone had shot a nutria (river rat), and it was floating dead in the water. I never saw an Eagle doing a breast-stroke before.....Might have to copy & paste the link below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One very smart eagle. Not many realize the bald eagle can not take off from water because their wing span is so wide they can not get enough air underneath them to lift off. He was clever to swim to land.


----------



## carolagregg

brenda m said:


> It's been a busy week here. I was very good in that when I drove to a neighboring town to deliver samples for my daughter I drove passed the lys without buying anything, but did stop at the art guild because they were finally open. That was Tuesday, Thursday was spent getting a new faucet for the outside and making a preemie blanket. Friday I mailed the pesky tax stuff and delivered lunch to a starving daughter. And this morning I plowed through my stash to discover that I don't need to order any coned cotton yarn! There's plenty in there just waiting for me


Just go my Dishie yarn from KnitPicks in purples and oranges. My DH was surprised I was going to use such pretty yarn for dishcloths. If I like the way it does up I may get more to make something else. It feels wonderful. Can't find the end out of the middle of the ball so will probably roll it into a ball.


----------



## mjs

carolagregg said:


> brenda m said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a busy week here. I was very good in that when I drove to a neighboring town to deliver samples for my daughter I drove passed the lys without buying anything, but did stop at the art guild because they were finally open. That was Tuesday, Thursday was spent getting a new faucet for the outside and making a preemie blanket. Friday I mailed the pesky tax stuff and delivered lunch to a starving daughter. And this morning I plowed through my stash to discover that I don't need to order any coned cotton yarn! There's plenty in there just waiting for me
> 
> 
> 
> Just go my Dishie yarn from KnitPicks in purples and oranges. My DH was surprised I was going to use such pretty yarn for dishcloths. If I like the way it does up I may get more to make something else. It feels wonderful. Can't find the end out of the middle of the ball so will probably roll it into a ball.
Click to expand...

I think it's great that utilitarian items can be beautiful, like dishcloths and cutting boards.


----------



## Sorlenna

mjs said:


> I think it's great that utilitarian items can be beautiful, like dishcloths and cutting boards.


I agree! That's how I feel about the quilts and things I make--they should be useful and they should be used.


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Bulldog--Bless your heart-sounds like we are neighbors! I'm sitting here trying not to be paranoid thinking my DH looks a bit jaundice. We have to go to Dr Monday. I'm going to try to hold off till then;but if it gets much worst I have no choice but to take him in to be checked. His eyes are clear and no loose stolls so I'm hoping it will pass.I know you are quite concern about that infection. good thing you have a good Dr to stay ahead of the infection.Hope you clot clears up, even though it is hard to stay put-you probably need the extra rest. If you are like me it is hard to slow down. I will add you to my pray list. :wink:


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll:  pontuf--Are those wild boar in the picture?


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( pug retirement-- sorry I was just being funny about the fish hook--that's what we do with night crawlers. I am an animal lover and would not hurt them. By the description it just sounded like the same way a worm will move. I guess I was not real clear. :!:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :XD: jmai--That's so funny. If it had been me I probably would have brust out laughing!! Out of the mouth of babies!!


----------



## Pontuf

They are javelina


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( I looked at the internet site about the suggies. That is amazing the care they require. Boy-did I ever get that wrong conparing them to worms!!UGH-my brain must be getting fried playing computer games and reading topics on TP!! Sorry about that little suggies. Thanks for straightening this ole lady out!!!!


----------



## darowil

The ever reliable Wikipedia in its article on Sugar Bear makes a passing mention to the fact that the name can also refer to Sugar Gliders. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_Bear A name that seems even less suitable than Koala Bear for the Koala which is not a bear- though looks much more like a bear than a sugar glider does.


----------



## BarbaraSD

deescrafty said:


> BarbaraSD, have you tried Lion's organic cotton? I just got some to try for a washcloth swap. Very soft, but too textured for an intricate design, I think.


I don't think I've seen that at Michael's or Joann's. I did buy some Red Heart EcoCotton, but I think I'll take it back because it is 75% recycled cotton and 25% Acrylic. Not sure how absorbant the acrylic will be. At another time I bought Martha Stewart's Crafts yarn. It is 65% cotton and 35% hemp. I've read poster/s like using hemp, but this yarn looks like twine.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> The ever reliable Wikipedia in its article on Sugar Bear makes a passing mention to the fact that the name can also refer to Sugar Gliders. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_Bear A name that seems even less suitable than Koala Bear for the Koala which is not a bear- though looks much more like a bear than a sugar glider does.


Other web sites also use the names sugar glider and sugar bear and honey glider interchangeabley and they are all refering to the same marsupial which is abundant on the eastern coastal regions of Australia. The pet site called Perfect Pocket Pets did come up with the name "sugar bear" in order to market the sugar glider. The name sugar bear does sound more attractive to kids as that was also the maskot name used for a cereal of honey combs (I think that was the right cereal).
On the other hand, they are not honey bears which are a huge bear species so named because they are the color of honey. They are huge mammals and are not afraid of humans.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Yesterday's rain knocked out our Cox internet, TV, and telephone for several hours (approx. 4 hours). That is the problem with "bundling." Having no phone could be a problem in case of an emergency, but I guess everyone now does have a cell phone they can rely on.


----------



## Pontuf

BarbaraSD said:


> Yesterday's rain knocked out our Cox internet, TV, and telephone for several hours (approx. 4 hours). That is the problem with "bundling." Having no phone could be a problem in case of an emergency, but I guess everyone now does have a cell phone they can rely on.


We are still waiting for your rain here in Arizona.


----------



## pammie1234

Saturday evening. Just wanted to get caught up and then I have some things to get done.


----------



## Grandma Gail

Hi Grandma Gail
How much rain did you have and did it extend over into the Grand Rapids area? We have over 15 feet of beach which is way way too much. Our water is way down. Our granddaughters are plannig to go behind the boat tubing when the come in July. We can't even get the boat in if the water is that low. I am praying you guys have lots of rain both for the lakes and the fire danger. We are surrounded by the Chippewa National Forest, so need the rain for the fire danger..[/quote]

I haven't had any news on today, so I don't know how much we got, but it was a good soaking. I think it was over the entire area. Tomorrow and Monday they're predicting rain/snow over the entire area. That should help. I'm hoping only rain, not snow. The lack of precipitation over the winter has really created problems.


----------



## Sorlenna

BarbaraSD said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD, have you tried Lion's organic cotton? I just got some to try for a washcloth swap. Very soft, but too textured for an intricate design, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've seen that at Michael's or Joann's. I did buy some Red Heart EcoCotton, but I think I'll take it back because it is 75% recycled cotton and 25% Acrylic. Not sure how absorbant the acrylic will be. At another time I bought Martha Stewart's Crafts yarn. It is 65% cotton and 35% hemp. I've read poster/s like using hemp, but this yarn looks like twine.
Click to expand...

I made a couple of washcloths out of Knit Picks' CotLin yarn, which is cotton/linen. It's a bit stiff at first, but after a few washings, gets nice and soft.

Still working on that hat!


----------



## BarbaraSD

Ahh, Home Economics. In cooking did you use the metal box to keep the 3x5 cards with recipes in it? I still have mine (from the mid-50s. I now keep the 3-1/2 x 3-1/2 floppy disks in the box with recipes on the floppies. Makes me smile how the box has been modernized. Sort of along the line of the Real Simple magazine's article of "New Uses for Old things."



carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  Carolagregg--Home Economics--I had a great Home economics teacher when I was in high school. She was so much fun but dressed like someone from the 40's. When I was in 6th grad we had to make a gathered skirt. i was so proud of mine, but the teacher only gave me a "C" for my grade;I went into the bathroom and wore it the rest of the class to show her I was very porud of my first skirt! HAHA I was being a bit defiant! You are the only person I have heard mention Home Economics, and I was just thinking about it two days ago!!


----------



## Marianne818

wannabear said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in trouble, LOL... just remembered that my roommate's Easter is this Sunday, the Greek Orthodox Easter, guess I'll shop for lamb tomorrow, she has a recipe for a marinade that her father always used and he cooked it on a rotisserie on a grill. I've never cooked lamb before so this should be interesting to say the least :lol: . It's been a very long day and a very interesting week for me. Hope everyone has a good evening (morning). Will check back in the morning to read all the posts completely. Prayers to all that are suffering and for those that are caring for them. Keeping all my Tea Party friends in prayers everyday!
> Marianne
> 
> 
> 
> I smell a recipe that has not been written out.
> 
> Remember also in your prayers those who don't have a physical ill to mention, please.
Click to expand...

I always do
:thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dave and my KP friends. I wanted to pop in for a minute to let you know I finished my crochet cross project for a friend. I'll take pictures of what I have finished recently and post, this time not upside-down..LOL. I'm getting ready to chop up watermelon then dish out some baby food turkey and Sugar Glider special soup I make up and play with the Suggies,Dora and Di. Di has come a long way. She no longer bites. She was so abused and neglected it just took patience. It usually doesn't take this long specially when you get them from a rescue but she was a special case and had to be put in a cage alone. The other sugar gliders would pick on her and chew her up. They were from the same colony but they all came from a hoarder and not in great condition. I don't know if I told this story before sorry if I did. Please if anyone is thinking about getting these wonderful little critters get them from a Rescue. They have been neuter ( boys of course ) been to a Vet and gotten shots where if you buy from a Store or Flea market they aren't. They live for 15 years. Do alot of research. I'm off to get their food. Have a great weekend if I don't get back. Oh my grandson called and asked me to make a Griffindorf Robe so I'll have to shop for the makings. He's going to a Hogswart Birthday party.


I had a roommate once that had sugar gliders, they were wonderful until she quit taking care of them, I finally got her to give them to a rescue group, I was working so many different shifts and taking care of my son I didn't have time to keep up with her pets. At first she was all about them, then she just would feed and water them, they were so lonely, I know they went to a much better place for sure!


----------



## pammie1234

BarbaraSD said:


> Ahh, Home Economics. In cooking did you use the metal box to keep the 3x5 cards with recipes in it? I still have mine (from the mid-50s. I now keep the 3-1/2 x 3-1/2 floppy disks in the box with recipes on the floppies. Makes me smile how the box has been modernized. Sort of along the line of the Real Simple magazine's article of "New Uses for Old things."
> 
> I just threw one away! It was hard to part with it since I had had it so long, but like you said, modern technology has taken over. Plus, it was a little rusty!


----------



## Marianne818

I've finally gotten caught up with the posts, glad to see new additions to the TP! 
Bulldog, keeping you and yours in our prayers here for sure!! 
Carol, hope Fred is doing better, Have added several names to a national prayer list that I am connected with. 
Love the shrimp toast receipt, will make that soon, have some shrimp in the freezer, usually make stir fry with it, but can always pick up enough to make the toast as an appetizer, Mom would love it! 
My trip that I hoped to make has been canceled, Mom had another fall last night, was at the ER till 4 this afternoon, I just don't want to leave and have someone else have the responsibility if she should fall again. 
So, if all goes well, I'll be posting her receipt for the marinade tomorrow, (she's got it in Greek, she's mixed it up and is in soaking now) she said she'd translate for me when she get's back from church. The closest Greek Orthodox church to us is in Atlanta, she left this afternoon and will be home for dinner tomorrow. Not sure if I'm spelling correctly but will have the lamb, spanakopita, a spinach pie, not sure what else they are preparing, I'm just roasting the lamb, :wink: oh she did say Baklava for desert, YUMMMMM 
Keeping all my family here on the Tea Party in our prayers!! 
Marianne


----------



## BarbaraSD

Pontuf said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday's rain knocked out our Cox internet, TV, and telephone for several hours (approx. 4 hours). That is the problem with "bundling." Having no phone could be a problem in case of an emergency, but I guess everyone now does have a cell phone they can rely on.
> 
> 
> 
> We are still waiting for your rain here in Arizona.
Click to expand...

I think we may have used it all up.


----------



## LesleighAnne

Hi Dave 

Oooooh I love prawn toast but have not made them for ages. They will have to be next weekends snacks for watching footy.

Not me watching footy. My DH will be watching and I will be knitting or crochetering or reading or cooking or anything but footy.


----------



## LesleighAnne

KatyNora said:


> I'm working on the Wingspan Shawl that has been done a number of times here recently.


Hi KatyNora

The Wingspan Shawl may have been on KP a number of times recently but it is a first for me. Thank you.

Seeing the shawl flat I would never have made it but when you see it on it looks wonderful. A very stylish addition to a wardrobe.


----------



## LesleighAnne

FireballDave said:


> This week our _Darts at the Wall Atlas_ game yielded its usual eclectic mix; we're so bad at darts, none of us will admit where we were aiming! Curiously, all three landed on places I've visited at some time in my life, So greetings to anyone in the port city of Karachi, where it's 3:00 a.m., I visited there many years ago, I bet it's changed lots in three decades; it's midnght in Andorra la Vella in the Pyrenees, I'm reminded what a great place it is to go skiing by a grinning hopeful youth! Our third and final dart landed on Phoenix, Arizona where right now it's teatime!
> Dave


Hi Dave

When I got to your third dart it reminded me how we once had a map of the USA on our wall to track friends who were travelling for 6 months around the country. One night we had a couple of friends over who had a band. We ended up singing our way around the USA. I can not remember where we started but Glen Campbell's Phoenix Arizona was one of the songs. There are so many towns featured in songs we were still going as the sun came up.


----------



## Wynn11

thewren said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> sam, how is the puppy sales going, have you decided whether to keep one or not?
> 
> we did sell another one which leaves us three left. someone stopped this morning on her way to work - was going to stop after work but don't think she did. she is interested in the runt -which is a female - which is the only one i would have considered keeping. so cute. but that is fine - i would have her go to a good home. i am hoping this weekend will see the other ones sold - it is to rain off and on all weekend - hope it doesn't deter anyone from stopping.
> 
> i am weary tonight - mowed the yard today - looks nice. am glad there is something i can do to help heidi and gary. not much to mowing - just sit there and guide the thing around and around - two and a half acres. would go to bed early but need to go for gary at work at midnight. we are down a car until tomorrow. i would ask alex but he would argue about it and i really don't mind. would have been up anyhow.
> 
> the following url's are some new and interesting dishrags from sugar and cream yarns. think they will be fun. if anyone can fine the "sunny dishrag" let me know where - i looked and looked but couldn't find it - which is probably fine - it looks corcheted and i can no do that.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb140_cr_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb142_kn_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SugarNCreamweb143_cr_dishcloth.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, the sun pattern is located by clicking on the "yellow" word on the accessed on the face page of the mail sent. You have to click on the word and it will open. It's crochet only.
> 
> Hi all and happy Tea Party. I so enjoy it and your recipes and engenious chatter you seem to extract from ua all. Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wynn11

BarbaraSD said:


> Yesterday's rain knocked out our Cox internet, TV, and telephone for several hours (approx. 4 hours). That is the problem with "bundling." Having no phone could be a problem in case of an emergency, but I guess everyone now does have a cell phone they can rely on.


Barbara, did you feel the Earth Quake. I saw it on the news and I have a son and his family in San Diego. How bed was it? Wynn


----------



## Wynn11

I do such dumb things. That "Thank You" was meant for you, Dave. I guess I'd better proof my writing. Sry.


----------



## Needleme

martin keith said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, thanks Dave for the great start to the tea party I don't see how you can keep coming up with it every week, I guess you just have to be talented.
> I am supposed to have crawfish boil tomorrow, I have had it once before it is not to bad I just can't suck the head like they say you should. On Tuesday of this week I made a dish that I had only tasted once before it was beef bourguignon it turned out very good, but have to let the meat marinate for two days I thought was a bit much, but the receipt came from a friend so I followed there directions. It was to rich for me, I guess because it was so late when we finished and then just sat around I felt stuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow-- you can both cook that dish and spell that dish! I am mightily impressed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be I copied it, I do not spell well, sometimes when I spell shirt I forget the "R"
Click to expand...

Lol!


----------



## Strawberry4u

pug retirement said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal,
> Suggies or Sugar Gliders are marsupials. You can look it up on the internet. They also call them Sugar Bears.
> 
> On the recipe you can put ham,chicken anything you want to the recipe there are no set rules. Just go wild....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar gliders are not sugar bears
Click to expand...

No they are not but some people have called them that. I have fostered sugar gliders and helped with the Rescue and Sanctuary for years. I was just giving her some hints.


----------



## Strawberry4u

I had a roommate once that had sugar gliders, they were wonderful until she quit taking care of them, I finally got her to give them to a rescue group, I was working so many different shifts and taking care of my son I didn't have time to keep up with her pets. At first she was all about them, then she just would feed and water them, they were so lonely, I know they went to a much better place for sure![/quote]

Yes, this is the problem they get them then they lose interest. I'm happy you got her to give them to a rescue Kudos to you. They will go to a loving family because anyone wanting to adopt these precious babies are given a class on how to take care of them and the pros and cons. I haven't found any cons really. If you don't mind a little poop and pee sometimes. They can't be house broken but if you wait until they play before taking them out after they wake up they usually release but that won't say they don't go randomly but it's no biggy. I keep baby wipes to clean up.


----------



## deescrafty

Good evening everyone, it's 11:00 pm herd and I've thrown in the towel tonight on moving, will take it back up in the morning. It's truly amazing how much junk can collect after 14 years in a house. I'm combining Spring cleaning with the move in a big way. Was cleaning out a closet and found a box of ufo's I didn't even remember, and keep finding needles and stitch markers in the darndest places!
KateB and Camilla, congratulations!
Bulldog, I'll keep your husband in my prayers.
Goodnight all, I'll catch up tomorrow, I'm heading off to bed, no knitting this evening.


----------



## KateB

Wow, you leave this forum for one night and .... ten pages added!
Darowil - I hope your daughter and her flatmate get things sorted out happily.
Sorlenna - congrats on GB no 2
Camilla - congrats on GGB no 1!
Carol - I think sewing sounds like a good idea if knitting is off limits.
Bulldog - I hope your DH continues to improve, and that your leg gets better soon.
Edith - glad the pulmonologist gave you better news
Barbara - loved the idea of the old box being given a modern update!
Marianne - sorry to hear about your mum's fall. Latterly my late mum had a lot of falls too, it's a real worry for you.
Dee - hope the move goes well.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Marianne818--Thanks so much. Bless your heart, sounds like you know what I talk about-those er visits become too frequent but are necessary. Fred's balance lst evening was terrible. I have a companion chair I am going to start using rather than him walk to the bathroom until he gets stronger. He is still suffering with his left rib area-this is going to take a while. Strong storms are predicted for today. Had loud thunder and lightening last night. What a small world-My DH's first wife was Greek. His dughter keeps up with the Greek heritage line . The Greek community has a festival every year. We usually go to it. Love to watch the dancers. And love the Baclava (Sp). I'm going to try to attach a picture from here-not sure it will go thru but here goes:Oh well it doesn't seem to work!!


----------



## Marianne818

My roommate (and best friend) was born in Greece, her Mother was Greek, married a serviceman, had C.. then he went home and divorced her! (Jerk) Mom, remarried another American, this time an Air Force guy and they were married for 45 plus years before he passed away... jist of the story.. they moved to the states when she was 5... we met in Colorado, worked in the same store, the 4 of us were fast friends, her hubby passed 6 yrs ago now, mine a few years later.. we enjoy each others company, neither wants to live alone, so rented a big house till we can find one that we want to purchase. It works out fantastically, we've added a dear friend that will be in with us when we do find our dream house.. instead of 4 bedrooms, now we need 5!! LOL... We've had our great partners, the loves of our lives, now we just want companionship and someone to be there to enjoy the good times and share the not so good ones. Truth told, I have been missing something since my husband died, I worked, had fun attending our son's concerts, games and so on.. after he graduated, all I really had was work and then balancing Mom living with me also. When C called and asked if I wanted to be room mates, I jumped for joy. It has been the best decision for both of us. Sorry didn't mean to make this a novel :| ...  
Hope Fred has a good day today.. keeping prayers going for all my TP friends and special prayers for those who need them for sure!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: What a beautiful story of your life. I know what you mean. Best Friends are hard to come by. Sounds like a divine appointment to me. My best friend lived in Wichita, Ks. but passed away at an early age (50's). I sure miss her so much. I lived in Wichita for about 5 yrs. We kept in touch and remained best friends when I moved back to Georgia. I am going to start using the companion chair for Fred-his balance is very unsteady. probably due to his having to sit and lie so much with his rib/side injury. Thanks-hope we don't get any of those tornados that are going thru. We are in severe storm warnings all day today. We are about 2 11/2 hrs from Iowa, and hour from Madison, Wis. Enjoy your life you deserve it!


----------



## Marianne818

Carol, hope you have a safe place to go during these storms!! I should look into getting a companion chair for Mom, she refuses the walker, but cane does little good anymore. I usually have a therapy belt around her and walk closely behind holding onto it. It gives her a sense of balance, she will use the walker when I take her outside, hers has a seat and 4 wheels so I can use it as a wheelchair if I have to get her someplace quickly. She has a wheelchair but it's the older type and very heavy and too big for the hallways and doorways in this house. I'm looking at the smaller transport type chairs, have heard many great things about them. Well she is awake, my quiet time is done till later today :lol: .. Take care and to all those in the pathway of these storms, keep safe!! Will keep you all in our prayers!!


----------



## FireballDave

I couldn't resist making a rose napkin ring on a black background and I'm quite pleased with the result. The colour chart is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-4.html#1366078

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Dave, my email from allrecipes.com today featured scones. The recipe was so heavy with fats and sugar that I couldn't see what the point of adding butter or jam would be. Do you make scones? Do you have a recipe that is more like what folks over there actually eat? The gold standard here appears to be whatever they sell at Starbucks.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> I couldn't resist making a rose napkin ring on a black background and I'm quite pleased with the result. The colour chart is located at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-4.html#1366078
> 
> Dave


prefer the contrast with the black! Did your Easter project, was it a sweater? come on well?
All is quiet in our world at the moment, best get back to bed, soon.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist making a rose napkin ring on a black background and I'm quite pleased with the result. The colour chart is located at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-4.html#1366078
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> prefer the contrast with the black! Did your Easter project, was it a sweater? come on well?
> All is quiet in our world at the moment, best get back to bed, soon.
Click to expand...

The red on white is for St.George's Day. A pink rose on black has no special significance beyond _ambassador of love_ in the language of flowers.

I didn't get very far with my Easter project, there were distractions, I'm hoping to get some free time over the next couple of weeks.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning NanaJ, 
How are you doing? 
We have three baby lambs now. The last one born was rather tiny, the mother died. Jamie is being his mommy for now. She likes to be the surrogate for the baby animals. I'm glad it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear NanaCaren, was wondering how things were going? Ringo and I are about to head back to bed. Sorry to hear about the loss of the ewe, but good that Jamie likes the feeding regime. From experience you get quite attached to the lamb- we were always horrified when mum mentioned having a leg of lamb instead, was not so bad with a hen, we were never so attached to those. But I think having our own animals and hens, as much as we could, while I was bringing the girls up in Christchurch, may have been part of the process in both of them becoming vegetarian. My main WIP, may have to be unpicked[frogged] the join, on the circs, has twisted. basically I should have gone onto a longer needle, or cast on as I often do with a straight, I find it so much easier not to twist the work. As it is intended to be a cowl, the twist may be alright- I will cast off [bo] soon to check it, have had a problem with this ball of yarn, it has been 'frogged' once before.
You are up early!!, it is nearly 2 a.m. here, so I really must do as I say and head back to the 'sack'.
Have a lovely day!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist making a rose napkin ring on a black background and I'm quite pleased with the result. The colour chart is located at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-4.html#1366078
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> prefer the contrast with the black! Did your Easter project, was it a sweater? come on well?
> All is quiet in our world at the moment, best get back to bed, soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The red on white is for St.George's Day. A pink rose on black has no special significance beyond _ambassador of love_ in the language of flowers.
> 
> I didn't get very far with my Easter project, there were distractions, I'm hoping to get some free time over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I was just looking at it as a visual thing- maybe I am one for contrast. I enjoy colour clashing, I had a friend knit up a jersey [matinee jacket] for my eldest in red orange and pink, it worked very well to my eye. DD came home from the hospital in a viyella floral, and dark green and blue shawl, back in the days when little girls only wore pink or to be daring white!!!
I will wish you lots of time for the project!
Back to bed.


----------



## Needleme

FireballDave said:


> I couldn't resist making a rose napkin ring on a black background and I'm quite pleased with the result. The colour chart is located at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-4.html#1366078
> 
> Dave


Gorgeous, Dave! The colors against the black are stunning.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Dave, my email from allrecipes.com today featured scones. The recipe was so heavy with fats and sugar that I couldn't see what the point of adding butter or jam would be. Do you make scones? Do you have a recipe that is more like what folks over there actually eat? The gold standard here appears to be whatever they sell at Starbucks.


I sometimes make scones, I'm afraid I've never tried them at _Starbucks_, so I don't know what theirs are like. I did try what they call a 'muffin' once and that wasn't a muffin at all; it was more a badly-cooked over-sweet tea cake with a soggy lump in the middle, I've avoided their cakes ever since.

You didn't specify the kind of scone you are looking for, so I've given the _All-Purpose_ for jam and whipped cream, also the sweet fruit scone for butter.

They do contain some butter, although you could use an olive oil based non-dairy spread instead, they need some fat to work. There's an ounce of sugar in the fruit scones, but split between a dozen, it doesn't make them over-sweet.

*All-Purpose Scones*
_Makes: 10_

*Ingredients:*
8 oz (225g) self-raising flour
pinch salt
2 oz (55g) butter
5 fl. oz (140ml) milk

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to: 230degC/450degF/Regulo 8_

Sift the flour and salt into a bowl, rub in the butter to fine crumbs. Add all of the milk and mix to a soft, but not sticky, dough and knead very lightly.

Turn out onto a floured board and roll out to a thickness of about half an inch (1cm )and cut inch two-and-a-half inch (6cms) rounds with a cutter. Place on a lightly-buttered baking sheet and brush with milk.

Bake for 8 to 10 minutes, until well-risen and golden brown. Allow to cool on a wire rack.

*Fruit Tea Scones*
_Makes: 12_

*Ingredients:*
8 oz (450g) self-raising flour
pinch salt
1 oz (30g) caster sugar (US=superfine sugar)
2 oz (55g) butter
2 oz (55g) sultanas
5 fl. oz (140ml) milk

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to: 230degC/450degF/Regulo 8_

Sift the flour and salt into a bowl, rub in the butter to fine crumbs. Add sugar and sultanas and combine into the mixture. Add all of the milk and mix to a soft, but not sticky, dough and knead very lightly.

Turn out onto a floured board and roll out to a thickness of about half an inch (1cm) and cut into two-and-a-half inch (6cms) rounds with a cutter. Place on a lightly-buttered baking sheet and brush with milk.

Bake for 8 to 10 minutes, until well-risen and golden brown. Allow to cool on a wire rack.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Heartfelt empathy going out to all those affected by the tornadoes and storms in the US. Especially the ones in the hospital that was hit, the families of the ones who died, the ones who have lost their homes. Praying that the Red Cross and all emergency teams have wisdom to know what to do. Blessings for everyone else.


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, my email from allrecipes.com today featured scones. The recipe was so heavy with fats and sugar that I couldn't see what the point of adding butter or jam would be. Do you make scones? Do you have a recipe that is more like what folks over there actually eat? The gold standard here appears to be whatever they sell at Starbucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes make scones, I'm afraid I've never tried them at _Starbucks_, so I don't know what theirs are like. I did try what they call a 'muffin' once and that wasn't a muffin at all; it was more a badly-cooked over-sweet tea cake with a soggy lump in the middle, I've avoided their cakes ever since.
> 
> You didn't specify the kind of scone you are looking for, so I've given the _All-Purpose_ for jam and whipped cream, also the sweet fruit scone for butter.
> 
> They do contain some butter, although you could use an olive oil based non-dairy spread instead, they need some fat to work. There's an ounce of sugar in the fruit scones, but split between a dozen, it doesn't make them over-sweet.
> 
> *All-Purpose Scones*
> _Makes: 10_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 8 oz (225g) self-raising flour
> pinch salt
> 2 oz (55g) butter
> 5 fl. oz (140ml) milk
> 
> *Method:*
> _Preheat oven to: 230degC/450degF/Regulo 8_
> 
> Sift the flour and salt into a bowl, rub in the butter to fine crumbs. Add all of the milk and mix to a soft, but not sticky, dough and knead very lightly.
> 
> Turn out onto a floured board and roll out to a thickness of about half an inch (1cm )and cut inch two-and-a-half inch (6cms) rounds with a cutter. Place on a lightly-buttered baking sheet and brush with milk.
> 
> Bake for 8 to 10 minutes, until well-risen and golden brown. Allow to cool on a wire rack.
> 
> *Fruit Tea Scones*
> _Makes: 12_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 8 oz (450g) self-raising flour
> pinch salt
> 1 oz (30g) caster sugar (US=superfine sugar)
> 2 oz (55g) butter
> 2 oz (55g) sultanas
> 5 fl. oz (140ml) milk
> 
> *Method:*
> _Preheat oven to: 230degC/450degF/Regulo 8_
> 
> Sift the flour and salt into a bowl, rub in the butter to fine crumbs. Add sugar and sultanas and combine into the mixture. Add all of the milk and mix to a soft, but not sticky, dough and knead very lightly.
> 
> Turn out onto a floured board and roll out to a thickness of about half an inch (1cm) and cut into two-and-a-half inch (6cms) rounds with a cutter. Place on a lightly-buttered baking sheet and brush with milk.
> 
> Bake for 8 to 10 minutes, until well-risen and golden brown. Allow to cool on a wire rack.
Click to expand...

Thanks so much. I don't dislike butter. It's just that this morning's recipe called for a cup of butter - half a pound - and a cup of sour cream. It seemed to me they could hardly be called scones.

I've never had any of the pastries at Starbucks, but I can imagine.


----------



## jmai5421

Hi Dave
I have your scone recipt and am going to try it tomorrow. i love scones or loved them until I found out the calorie and fat count. Yours look good and resonable. In the ones with fruit, I presume the sultana is the fruit. I am unfamiliar with them. Are they some sort of banana?
I love your St Georges Day egg cosie, however the black and hotpink/red one is beautiful. I am going to do that one in those colors. I need to make more of the holiday/racing ones for the granddaughters when they come. thanks for the scone recipt.
Judy


----------



## FireballDave

Needleme said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist making a rose napkin ring on a black background and I'm quite pleased with the result. The colour chart is located at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-4.html#1366078
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, Dave! The colors against the black are stunning.
Click to expand...

Thank you, it changes the character of the motif completely.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist making a rose napkin ring on a black background and I'm quite pleased with the result. The colour chart is located at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-4.html#1366078
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, Dave! The colors against the black are stunning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I agree totally with the pink rose on the black background!! Absolutely stunning.
Thank you, it changes the character of the motif completely.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jmai5421 said:


> Hi Dave
> I have your scone recipt and am going to try it tomorrow. i love scones or loved them until I found out the calorie and fat count. Yours look good and resonable. In the ones with fruit, I presume the sultana is the fruit. I am unfamiliar with them. Are they some sort of banana?
> I love your St Georges Day egg cosie, however the black and hotpink/red one is beautiful. I am going to do that one in those colors. I need to make more of the holiday/racing ones for the granddaughters when they come. thanks for the scone recipt.
> Judy


Sultana is a brand/type of raisin used in baking. They are the golden raisins as opposed to the dark raisins and currants.


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave
> I have your scone recipt and am going to try it tomorrow. i love scones or loved them until I found out the calorie and fat count. Yours look good and resonable. In the ones with fruit, I presume the sultana is the fruit. I am unfamiliar with them. Are they some sort of banana?
> I love your St Georges Day egg cosie, however the black and hotpink/red one is beautiful. I am going to do that one in those colors. I need to make more of the holiday/racing ones for the granddaughters when they come. thanks for the scone recipt.
> Judy
> 
> 
> 
> Sultana is a brand/type of raisin used in baking. They are the golden raisins as opposed to the dark raisins and currants.
Click to expand...

Thanks I have both golden and dark raisins. I use the golden to make St. Lucia buns(Swedish holiday). I guess I was way off thinking it was some sort of banana. I will be making these soon.
We are going to my husband's brothers birthday today. He is 73. It will be a pizza party with cake and ice cream for dessert. I'd better wait a day or two before making these.


----------



## FireballDave

jmai5421 said:


> Hi Dave
> I have your scone recipt and am going to try it tomorrow. i love scones or loved them until I found out the calorie and fat count. Yours look good and resonable. In the ones with fruit, I presume the sultana is the fruit. I am unfamiliar with them. Are they some sort of banana?
> I love your St Georges Day egg cosie, however the black and hotpink/red one is beautiful. I am going to do that one in those colors. I need to make more of the holiday/racing ones for the granddaughters when they come. thanks for the scone recipt.
> Judy


I use semi-skimmed milk which is only 2% fat, so they are OK for most people. Sultanas are similar to raisins, but are white grapes and softer. You can use raisins or currants if you prefer, we add a little grated orange zest when using raisins. The grated zest of half a lemon and two ounces of chopped glace cherries is another nice combination.

I'm glad you like my rose cosy and napkin ring, it's a simple motif to work and quite quick to make.

Hope you enjoy the scones
Dave


----------



## mjs

jmai5421 said:


> Hi Dave
> I have your scone recipt and am going to try it tomorrow. i love scones or loved them until I found out the calorie and fat count. Yours look good and resonable. In the ones with fruit, I presume the sultana is the fruit. I am unfamiliar with them. Are they some sort of banana?
> I love your St Georges Day egg cosie, however the black and hotpink/red one is beautiful. I am going to do that one in those colors. I need to make more of the holiday/racing ones for the granddaughters when they come. thanks for the scone recipt.
> Judy


Sultanas = raisins. Currants could be good. Snipped apricots.


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave
> I have your scone recipt and am going to try it tomorrow. i love scones or loved them until I found out the calorie and fat count. Yours look good and resonable. In the ones with fruit, I presume the sultana is the fruit. I am unfamiliar with them. Are they some sort of banana?
> I love your St Georges Day egg cosie, however the black and hotpink/red one is beautiful. I am going to do that one in those colors. I need to make more of the holiday/racing ones for the granddaughters when they come. thanks for the scone recipt.
> Judy
> 
> 
> 
> Sultanas = raisins. Currants could be good. Snipped apricots.
Click to expand...

Candied cherries snipped are good too but then you dont need jams on the scones. Mom called these her Christmas scones. We were always "starved" when we came home from school and Mom would always have something good for us to snack on!!

Thanks for sharing the scone recipe with us Dave.


----------



## margewhaples

Dave: I love the black an red napkin of the rose. I am very fond of bold colors.Purple being my favorite. I have a lavender kitchen and accessorize with either pink or soft yellow. Could you make a napkin ring with daffodils or violets. It's very difficult to find the right colors for lavender in accessories. Yellow for some reason is particularly lacking. This year many variations of purple, lavendar orchid are available in yarn and may not be for years to come. I appreciate the effort you extend for all of us. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> Dear NanaCaren, was wondering how things were going? Ringo and I are about to head back to bed. Sorry to hear about the loss of the ewe, but good that Jamie likes the feeding regime. From experience you get quite attached to the lamb- we were always horrified when mum mentioned having a leg of lamb instead, was not so bad with a hen, we were never so attached to those. But I think having our own animals and hens, as much as we could, while I was bringing the girls up in Christchurch, may have been part of the process in both of them becoming vegetarian. My main WIP, may have to be unpicked[frogged] the join, on the circs, has twisted. basically I should have gone onto a longer needle, or cast on as I often do with a straight, I find it so much easier not to twist the work. As it is intended to be a cowl, the twist may be alright- I will cast off [bo] soon to check it, have had a problem with this ball of yarn, it has been 'frogged' once before.
> You are up early!!, it is nearly 2 a.m. here, so I really must do as I say and head back to the 'sack'.
> Have a lovely day!!!


Jamie has cancelled her plans to go to her sisters. I think it might she is silly. I had expected my girls to become vegetarians. They don't seem to mind as long as they don't have to do any of the butchering. 
hope you get your cowl fixed. I often knit the first two or three rows straight then join in round. 
I am always up early, I just don't always comment until after I've been up for a while.


----------



## iamsam

carol - i posted three dishrag patterns - just their web address - i meant the dishrag called stormy - there was another dishrag posted with it which i could not find. guess i should have said to click on the stormy website. the dishrag in question was called sunny - crocheted i am sure - i was just curious to see it. that is all.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Good morning Sam! What is the Stormy URL- I am not very computer literate. i try and learn all I can. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## iamsam

sue - this was great - thanks for sharing.

sam



dandylion said:


> I just got this in email today. It's amazing how this Eagle thought out this dellema. I'm watching it again. dandy/sue
> 
> Ever See An Eagle Do The Breast Stroke? This footage was taken at Mallard Lakes subdivision in Baton Rouge . Someone had shot a nutria (river rat), and it was floating dead in the water. I never saw an Eagle doing a breast-stroke before.....Might have to copy & paste the link below...


----------



## DorisT

flockie said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flockie,
> This sounds so yummy! I made a recipe yesterday with naval oranges that wanted the sections cut up. Instead, I used a fork to get the juice out of each half, then scraped at the sections to get the orange meat. It seemed to work ok and was must faster and less fussy.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> I have done that when I was in a hurry to get dinner on the table. I supreme citrus when I have the time and want to make dinner look good. It all works... and there is no waste except the pith. Karen
Click to expand...

The first job I had straight out of high school was working in the Diet Kitchen of a hospital. We had to prepare special meals for the diabetic patients. That's where I learned to "supreme" oranges, although I didn't know the term then. When I think back to those days, I often wonder how they trusted me enough at the age of 17 to prepare all the evening meals. I was left "alone" to work the evening shift. Good thing I wasn't the nervous type! :roll:


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> Dave: I love the black an red napkin of the rose. I am very fond of bold colors.Purple being my favorite. I have a lavender kitchen and accessorize with either pink or soft yellow. Could you make a napkin ring with daffodils or violets. It's very difficult to find the right colors for lavender in accessories. Yellow for some reason is particularly lacking. This year many variations of purple, lavendar orchid are available in yarn and may not be for years to come. I appreciate the effort you extend for all of us. Marlark Marge.


I'm afraid I'm not very good at flowers, I don't have much use for floral motifs. I had a go at a daffodil a few years ago and I wasn't really happy with the results. I think saintpaulia lends itself more to crochet, although I did use a primula as the motif on a set of coasters many years ago. It'll be in my notes, I'll dig out the relevant sketch and see whether it can be adapted, but I don't know when I'll find time.

Starting from scratch, it takes me a day to come up with a pattern, knit it from my sketch, type out instructions, chart them, make a second cosy from the instructions as a check, photograph it, format everything and post the whole lot. That's for a standard design and only if comes out first time. That's why I post so few patterns, it took me days to work out how to make the balloon actually knittable and three or four attempts to work out how to chart the thing. I only started writing patterns out a year ago, so I'm still fairly new at it.

Dave


----------



## DorisT

thewren said:


> carol - i posted three dishrag patterns - just their web address - i meant the dishrag called stormy - there was another dishrag posted with it which i could not find. guess i should have said to click on the stormy website. the dishrag in question was called sunny - crocheted i am sure - i was just curious to see it. that is all.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, I had printed out those patterns when you requested the one you called Stormy. Actually, it was called Cloudy as opposed to the Sunny one. Cloudy and Sunny are both crocheted. I guess, then, you're not interested?


----------



## DorisT

dandylion, thanks for that video of the eagle. I have "never" seen a bird swim!! That was amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Sam - here is the site for the sunny dishcloth:

http://www.sugarncream.com/newsletters/apr2012web.html

It is crochet though.


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818-Yes, the companion chair is defineitely good to have. We use it sometimes if I know we will be doing a lot of walking. He normal uses his cane in the house, but since his balance has decreased having to be down so much-I felt it safer to use the companion chair;also I can roll it right up to the table. His seated walker comes in handy at church when we get to go. He has been the head usher at our church for 50+ yrs. so he sits on it to pass out bullentins. About all he can do now. I don't like using it in the house because if he goes to fall, I'm afraid since he doesn't remember to let go and it goes down with him. If worse comes to worse, we can go down in the basement. I know we grab minutes as we can. Good thing we know how to multi-task and be flexible. that's a blessing for us. :wink:


----------



## Needleme

budasha said:


> Sam - here is the site for the sunny dishcloth:
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/newsletters/apr2012web.html
> 
> It is crochet though.


Thanks for the link-- the knitted rain dishcloths are cute, too!


----------



## siouxann

Thanks for the links to the Sunny Pattern. I spent the better part of 2 hours searching, but couldn't find it. I did find almost a dozen others though that are now roosting on my external hard drive for 'when i retire'.


----------



## budasha

siouxann said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> carol - i posted three dishrag patterns - just their web address - i meant the dishrag called stormy - there was another dishrag posted with it which i could not find. guess i should have said to click on the stormy website. the dishrag in question was called sunny - crocheted i am sure - i was just curious to see it. that is all.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, I had printed out those patterns when you requested the one you called Stormy. Actually, it was called Cloudy as opposed to the Sunny one. Cloudy and Sunny are both crocheted. I guess, then, you're not interested?
> 
> 
> 
> Doris, where did you find the Sunny pattern? I looked on the website and found the Cloudy, but it was in pdf. format and i couldn't click on anything. Someone earlier had said to click on the yellow word, but I couldn't find that, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Siouxann - check the site I show above for the sunny pattern.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> Sam - here is the site for the sunny dishcloth:
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/newsletters/apr2012web.html
> 
> It is crochet though.


Thank you for the site.


----------



## Aunt Nay

Thanks, Dave, you are a treasure in more ways than one.


----------



## cmaliza

Edith M said:


> My mother would put a package of split peas in a large pot with the ham bone then add a quartered large onion, a few peeled carrots in cunks and the top part of a bunch of celery roughly chopped then fill the pot with water. Bring to a boil, turn down to simmer and let it simmer most of the day stirring whenever she happened to walk by. I use basically the same method only in the crock pot. I always have a carafe of vinegar at the table so each can add as much as they like. Hope you like that. Edith Mquote=Pontuf]Friday evening dinner guests!
> 
> Today I'm making split pea soup from the left over ham from Easter. I am using the recipe from Cooks Illustrated which is very good but does anyone have a favorite family recipe for split pea soup with ham?
> It's cold today in Scottsdale. We are still awaiting the rain coming from California. High winds last night but so far no rain.


[/quote]

I do about the same, but add a potato or two. I also add basil. When done I pick the ham off the bone, and I usually have some extra ham to throw in, but before that I puree the peas & veggies with an immersion blender. I used to push it through a fine sieve, but the blender is much faster & just as good, I think. Add the meat at the last. It is a family favorite.


----------



## cmaliza

Happy Sunday to all,
The Bots competition was fabulous! the kids were SO impressive...makes one proud and gives hope for the future. Just wish more school systems would understand the importance of involved education! AND trust the creativity of teachers ...but that is another soapbox for another day.

Tonight we are going to a winery somewhere north of Pittsburgh...sounds good to me!
Carol (IL)


----------



## flockie

DorisT said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flockie,
> This sounds so yummy! I made a recipe yesterday with naval oranges that wanted the sections cut up. Instead, I used a fork to get the juice out of each half, then scraped at the sections to get the orange meat. It seemed to work ok and was must faster and less fussy.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> I have done that when I was in a hurry to get dinner on the table. I supreme citrus when I have the time and want to make dinner look good. It all works... and there is no waste except the pith. Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first job I had straight out of high school was working in the Diet Kitchen of a hospital. We had to prepare special meals for the diabetic patients. That's where I learned to "supreme" oranges, although I didn't know the term then. When I think back to those days, I often wonder how they trusted me enough at the age of 17 to prepare all the evening meals. I was left "alone" to work the evening shift. Good thing I wasn't the nervous type! :roll:
Click to expand...

That must have been a great experience... sounds as if they thought you were capable to work alone.


----------



## flockie

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning NanaJ,
> How are you doing?
> We have three baby lambs now. The last one born was rather tiny, the mother died. Jamie is being his mommy for now. She likes to be the surrogate for the baby animals. I'm glad it doesn't happen often.


How sad that the little one lost his mommy. Sounds like Jamie does a great job as a mommy for the babies.


----------



## NanaCaren

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning NanaJ,
> How are you doing?
> We have three baby lambs now. The last one born was rather tiny, the mother died. Jamie is being his mommy for now. She likes to be the surrogate for the baby animals. I'm glad it doesn't happen often.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that the little one lost his mommy. Sounds like Jamie does a great job as a mommy for the babies.
Click to expand...

Jamie is very good with baby animals. When she was in high school she would get up before school to feed a calf that we had.


----------



## pammie1234

I am so glad someone finally found the Sunny pattern! I do very little crochet, but did save the pattern, just in case.

So sorry about the ewe. I know the little lamb will be fine since Jamie is taking over the mothering job. My DD is an animal lover as well. She would love being a lamb's mommy!

Dave, I love the black background for the pink rose. It just really seems to set it off beautifully. Black is one of my favorite colors, just wish it wasn't so hard on these old eyes!


----------



## iamsam

DorisTsam
Sam said:


> doris - in order for me to crochet i need one hand for the hook, one hand to hold the piece i am working on and one hand to hold the yarn. somehow i find myself one hand short. guess i will just stick with knitting.
> 
> sam


----------



## martin keith

FireballDave said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: I love the black an red napkin of the rose. I am very fond of bold colors.Purple being my favorite. I have a lavender kitchen and accessorize with either pink or soft yellow. Could you make a napkin ring with daffodils or violets. It's very difficult to find the right colors for lavender in accessories. Yellow for some reason is particularly lacking. This year many variations of purple, lavendar orchid are available in yarn and may not be for years to come. I appreciate the effort you extend for all of us. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not very good at flowers, I don't have much use for floral motifs. I had a go at a daffodil a few years ago and I wasn't really happy with the results. I think saintpaulia lends itself more to crochet, although I did use a primula as the motif on a set of coasters many years ago. It'll be in my notes, I'll dig out the relevant sketch and see whether it can be adapted, but I don't know when I'll find time.
> 
> Starting from scratch, it takes me a day to come up with a pattern, knit it from my sketch, type out instructions, chart them, make a second cosy from the instructions as a check, photograph it, format everything and post the whole lot. That's for a standard design and only if comes out first time. That's why I post so few patterns, it took me days to work out how to make the balloon actually knittable and three or four attempts to work out how to chart the thing. I only started writing patterns out a year ago, so I'm still fairly new at it.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave you are a treasure, this truly must be a lobor of love for you to make and share all the patterns, photos, receipt, history lessons and a myriad of other things you do for us.
Dave thank you so much sir for your giving heart.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning NanaJ,
> How are you doing?
> We have three baby lambs now. The last one born was rather tiny, the mother died. Jamie is being his mommy for now. She likes to be the surrogate for the baby animals. I'm glad it doesn't happen often.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that the little one lost his mommy. Sounds like Jamie does a great job as a mommy for the babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jamie is very good with baby animals. When she was in high school she would get up before school to feed a calf that we had.
Click to expand...

Perhaps I am wrong or just unknowing and you could help me out here. I was under the impression that another ewe would become surrogate mothers as they would adopt the orphan lamb and nurse it along with their own?? I dont know if this is true or not, but story books and novels that I have read indicate that this is possible. Is this something that is realistic? *chuckles* I am not a sheep farmer!! :wink:

Also, do you have someone come in and shear the sheep for their wool? or is only certain types of sheep that can have their wool spun into yarn?


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning NanaJ,
> How are you doing?
> We have three baby lambs now. The last one born was rather tiny, the mother died. Jamie is being his mommy for now. She likes to be the surrogate for the baby animals. I'm glad it doesn't happen often.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that the little one lost his mommy. Sounds like Jamie does a great job as a mommy for the babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jamie is very good with baby animals. When she was in high school she would get up before school to feed a calf that we had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps I am wrong or just unknowing and you could help me out here. I was under the impression that another ewe would become surrogate mothers as they would adopt the orphan lamb and nurse it along with their own?? I dont know if this is true or not, but story books and novels that I have read indicate that this is possible. Is this something that is realistic? *chuckles* I am not a sheep farmer!! :wink:
> 
> Also, do you have someone come in and shear the sheep for their wool? or is only certain types of sheep that can have their wool spun into yarn?
Click to expand...

Neither one of the other sheep would nurse the lamb. Jamie doesn't mind she enjoys it. 
I have the sheep sheered for their comfort. I don't spin but hope to learn one day. There is a place around here that will spin it for me that I had just found out about. I might do that this year.


----------



## Lurker 2

Neither one of the other sheep would nurse the lamb. Jamie doesn't mind she enjoys it. 
I have the sheep sheered for their comfort. I don't spin but hope to learn one day. There is a place around here that will spin it for me that I had just found out about. I might do that this year.[/quote]

Farmers here skin dead lambs, and dress an orphan in it to persuade, a ewe that it is her lamb, but in this case as it was mum who died, normal practise here is that the farmer's family stands in with bottles. We sometimes had as many as five we were feeding on our small holding, when I was growing up.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> Neither one of the other sheep would nurse the lamb. Jamie doesn't mind she enjoys it.
> I have the sheep sheered for their comfort. I don't spin but hope to learn one day. There is a place around here that will spin it for me that I had just found out about. I might do that this year.


Farmers here skin dead lambs, and dress an orphan in it to persuade, a ewe that it is her lamb, but in this case as it was mum who died, normal practise here is that the farmer's family stands in with bottles. We sometimes had as many as five we were feeding on our small holding, when I was growing up.[/quote]

This is the first time we've had to feed a lamb. We used to get a calf from one of the farmers. Jamie would feed it every day.


----------



## Lurker 2

It was not that we had had 5 ewes die, it was rather that mum may have had twins, and rejected one. BTW.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> It was not that we had had 5 ewes die, it was rather that mum may have had twins, and rejected one. BTW.


I figured it was for that.My uncle had to bottle feed many lambs when the mom rejected the.


----------



## 81brighteyes

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ever reliable Wikipedia in its article on Sugar Bear makes a passing mention to the fact that the name can also refer to Sugar Gliders. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_Bear A name that seems even less suitable than Koala Bear for the Koala which is not a bear- though looks much more like a bear than a sugar glider does.
> 
> 
> 
> Other web sites also use the names sugar glider and sugar bear and honey glider interchangeabley and they are all refering to the same marsupial which is abundant on the eastern coastal regions of Australia. The pet site called Perfect Pocket Pets did come up with the name "sugar bear" in order to market the sugar glider. The name sugar bear does sound more attractive to kids as that was also the maskot name used for a cereal of honey combs (I think that was the right cereal).
> On the other hand, they are not honey bears which are a huge bear species so named because they are the color of honey. They are huge mammals and are not afraid of humans.
Click to expand...

I went to both links on KP, but no photos of Sugar Bears. I keep hoping someone will post one. Do you have a photo? I never heard of them until the post on KP. Thanks.


----------



## wannabear

81brighteyes said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ever reliable Wikipedia in its article on Sugar Bear makes a passing mention to the fact that the name can also refer to Sugar Gliders. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_Bear A name that seems even less suitable than Koala Bear for the Koala which is not a bear- though looks much more like a bear than a sugar glider does.
> 
> 
> 
> Other web sites also use the names sugar glider and sugar bear and honey glider interchangeabley and they are all refering to the same marsupial which is abundant on the eastern coastal regions of Australia. The pet site called Perfect Pocket Pets did come up with the name "sugar bear" in order to market the sugar glider. The name sugar bear does sound more attractive to kids as that was also the maskot name used for a cereal of honey combs (I think that was the right cereal).
> On the other hand, they are not honey bears which are a huge bear species so named because they are the color of honey. They are huge mammals and are not afraid of humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to both links on KP, but no photos of Sugar Bears. I keep hoping someone will post one. Do you have a photo? I never heard of them until the post on KP. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Look here: http://www.asgv.org/


----------



## mjs

81brighteyes said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ever reliable Wikipedia in its article on Sugar Bear makes a passing mention to the fact that the name can also refer to Sugar Gliders. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_Bear A name that seems even less suitable than Koala Bear for the Koala which is not a bear- though looks much more like a bear than a sugar glider does.
> 
> 
> 
> Other web sites also use the names sugar glider and sugar bear and honey glider interchangeabley and they are all refering to the same marsupial which is abundant on the eastern coastal regions of Australia. The pet site called Perfect Pocket Pets did come up with the name "sugar bear" in order to market the sugar glider. The name sugar bear does sound more attractive to kids as that was also the maskot name used for a cereal of honey combs (I think that was the right cereal).
> On the other hand, they are not honey bears which are a huge bear species so named because they are the color of honey. They are huge mammals and are not afraid of humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to both links on KP, but no photos of Sugar Bears. I keep hoping someone will post one. Do you have a photo? I never heard of them until the post on KP. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Just go to Google images and there will be lots of pictures. Or just google and I think some pictures will be in one of the hits. But I'm sticking to cats.


----------



## 81brighteyes

5mmdpns said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave
> I have your scone recipt and am going to try it tomorrow. i love scones or loved them until I found out the calorie and fat count. Yours look good and resonable. In the ones with fruit, I presume the sultana is the fruit. I am unfamiliar with them. Are they some sort of banana?
> I love your St Georges Day egg cosie, however the black and hotpink/red one is beautiful. I am going to do that one in those colors. I need to make more of the holiday/racing ones for the granddaughters when they come. thanks for the scone recipt.
> Judy
> 
> 
> 
> The bakery where I buy my delicious scones uses currants. I wondered about Sultanas, too, and now recall it is a brand name. Thanks for the reminder. Love Dave's recipe for them, but never buy self-rising flour so guess I will continue to purchase mine. Saw a recipe using Bisquick (an American mixture of flour, shortening, etc.) and couldn't imagine using it.
> 
> Sultana is a brand/type of raisin used in baking. They are the golden raisins as opposed to the dark raisins and currants.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

81brighteyes said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave
> I have your scone recipt and am going to try it tomorrow. i love scones or loved them until I found out the calorie and fat count. Yours look good and resonable. In the ones with fruit, I presume the sultana is the fruit. I am unfamiliar with them. Are they some sort of banana?
> I love your St Georges Day egg cosie, however the black and hotpink/red one is beautiful. I am going to do that one in those colors. I need to make more of the holiday/racing ones for the granddaughters when they come. thanks for the scone recipt.
> Judy
> 
> 
> 
> The bakery where I buy my delicious scones uses currants. I wondered about Sultanas, too, and now recall it is a brand name. Thanks for the reminder. Love Dave's recipe for them, but never buy self-rising flour so guess I will continue to purchase mine. Saw a recipe using Bisquick (an American mixture of flour, shortening, etc.) and couldn't imagine using it.
> 
> Sultana is a brand/type of raisin used in baking. They are the golden raisins as opposed to the dark raisins and currants.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think self-rising flour has only leavener and salt besides flour, and you can easily check to see how much per cup of flour.


----------



## 81brighteyes

To Wannabear: thank you so much for the wonderful site. It was so informative and loved the photos. No wonder they are so popular as they are so small and very winsome.


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> I couldn't resist making a rose napkin ring on a black background and I'm quite pleased with the result. The colour chart is located at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-4.html#1366078
> 
> Dave


Shows up really well on the black. The pink and black are a great contrast. As I went on I discovered that many others thought the same.


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> I sometimes make scones, I'm afraid I've never tried them at _Starbucks_, so I don't know what theirs are like. I did try what they call a 'muffin' once and that wasn't a muffin at all; it was more a badly-cooked over-sweet tea cake with a soggy lump in the middle, I've avoided their cakes ever since.
> 
> .


Over here we have muffins which look like big cupcakes, though they taste nothing like a cake. Some are really nice and others aren't not really sure whats make the difference- and the middle can be soggy but those ones are not nice ones. But we also have English Muffins which we toast, spread with butter etc and eat either alone or with other things on top. When ever I see muffin in an English book I assume these later ones- not sure if that is because of their name or because I know from my time there.


----------



## darowil

Well this was those mystery postings with nothing added to it. No idea how it happened.


----------



## Grandma Gail

Happy Sunday everyone. Yesterday was glorious - 75F and sunny. Today it's been pouring rain all day before turning into snow tonight. Oh, I see snowflakes coming down as I type - a far better alternative to the tornados in Kansas.
I had a delightful afternoon with a visit from my son, DIL, younger grandchildren, and granddog. 
My heart goes out to all who are dealing with health issues and other difficulties. You are in my prayers.
Dave, I love the rose on black. It really makes the rose pop. And thanks for the scone recipes. I love scones which are not too sweet. I'll be making these.
Ooohh, thunder and lighting are now accompanying the large sloppy snowflakes which are really coming down. It's too warm for them to stick, but that may change. Should make for an interesting evening. It will be a good night to nestle in and knit along with Masterpiece Theater.


----------



## Needleme

Grandma Gail said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Yesterday was glorious - 75F and sunny. Today it's been pouring rain all day before turning into snow tonight. Oh, I see snowflakes coming down as I type - a far better alternative to the tornados in Kansas.
> I had a delightful afternoon with a visit from my son, DIL, younger grandchildren, and granddog.
> My heart goes out to all who are dealing with health issues and other difficulties. You are in my prayers.
> Dave, I love the rose on black. It really makes the rose pop. And thanks for the scone recipes. I love scones which are not too sweet. I'll be making these.
> Ooohh, thunder and lighting are now accompanying the large sloppy snowflakes which are really coming down. It's too warm for them to stick, but that may change. Should make for an interesting evening. It will be a good night to nestle in and knit along with Masterpiece Theater.


What is on Masterpiece Theater tonight? I love that program!


----------



## wannabear

81brighteyes said:


> To Wannabear: thank you so much for the wonderful site. It was so informative and loved the photos. No wonder they are so popular as they are so small and very winsome.


There are drawbacks, though, which means some people get them without proper research and then don't want to deal with the mess and the smell. They suffer if they are lonely, too. I have seen way too many on Craigslist with every bit of their equipment thrown in, very clearly people changing their minds.

I had not read about them till this came up at the Tea Party, and I am glad we never went down that road. They can live fifteen years, but they will never be housebroken. The site I mentioned tells all the precautions that must be taken to ensure their health. They have delicate respiratory systems and many things in a house can poison them. They will eat sweets, if possible, to the exclusion of healthier foods. Cute, yes, but there are so many dangers to them that it seems it might have been better to leave them in their native habitat.


----------



## Grandma Gail

What is on Masterpiece Theater tonight? I love that program![/quote]

The Mystery of Edwin Drood is on tonight. Hopefully, we'll have power. In the last few minutes, the snow is heavy and the wind has it coming down at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## DorisT

thewren said:


> DorisTsam
> Sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> doris - in order for me to crochet i need one hand for the hook, one hand to hold the piece i am working on and one hand to hold the yarn. somehow i find myself one hand short. guess i will just stick with knitting.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, if you lived nearby, I'd be happy to show you how to crochet. We had a next door neighbor who taught me when I was seven years old so I'm sure you could learn. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Needleme

Grandma Gail said:


> What is on Masterpiece Theater tonight? I love that program!


The Mystery of Edwin Drood is on tonight. Hopefully, we'll have power. In the last few minutes, the snow is heavy and the wind has it coming down at a 45 degree angle.[/quote]

Ooh, stay safe and warm! I hope the power holds out for you. I think I will join you in watching Masterpiece with my knitting! It's back to school tomorrow after Spring Break-- I brought home 245 report cards to review and "conveniently" never got around to them! This sounds like a much better way to end my brief break!


----------



## iamsam

"the Mystery of Edward Drood"

sam

What is on Masterpiece Theater tonight? I love that program![/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns

81brighteyes said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ever reliable Wikipedia in its article on Sugar Bear makes a passing mention to the fact that the name can also refer to Sugar Gliders. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_Bear A name that seems even less suitable than Koala Bear for the Koala which is not a bear- though looks much more like a bear than a sugar glider does.
> 
> 
> 
> Other web sites also use the names sugar glider and sugar bear and honey glider interchangeabley and they are all refering to the same marsupial which is abundant on the eastern coastal regions of Australia. The pet site called Perfect Pocket Pets did come up with the name "sugar bear" in order to market the sugar glider. The name sugar bear does sound more attractive to kids as that was also the maskot name used for a cereal of honey combs (I think that was the right cereal).
> On the other hand, they are not honey bears which are a huge bear species so named because they are the color of honey. They are huge mammals and are not afraid of humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to both links on KP, but no photos of Sugar Bears. I keep hoping someone will post one. Do you have a photo? I never heard of them until the post on KP. Thanks.
Click to expand...

http://www.sugarbears.com/ 
As you can see they are identical to sugar gliders. The Perfect Pocket Pets gave them the name of sugar bears to make a better selling of the sugar glider.
http://www.sugarglider.com/gliderpedia/index.asp?SugarBear


----------



## darowil

Sam your comment about needing three hands to crochet had me pulling mine up from where it had been carefully stored over summer- on the floor under the desk where it had been left on the last time it was cool enough to rest on my lap as it is a blanket for our queen size bed. Was going to work out how I hold it all but couldn't find the hook. I decided to see how much further I needed to go and it is almost there. However it is a bit short (it started life on my single bed over 30 years ago and I decided to increase its size) so need to decide whether to add something to lengthen it or try it short.

Managed to avoid getting up over night although a mosquito did wake us both up- but because we were both awake we read without getting up. I think the mosquito was a little confused- the weather has been so lovely that it doesn't realise that we are half way through autumn. Assuming the forecast is right we will have end up having a good week of tempratures around the high 20s with a couple of thirties (low to mid 80s). Well above average for April. 

Selfraising flour simply has the raising agents added to it so simply add what ever you would normally use. We also have plain flour which has no raising agents for when they are not wanted (this I assume is all purpose flour).


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.sugarbears.com/
> As you can see they are identical to sugar gliders. The Perfect Pocket Pets gave them the name of sugar bears to make a better selling of the sugar glider.
> http://www.sugarglider.com/gliderpedia/index.asp?SugarBear


Would expect that they would at least manage to pick an appealing name that in some way reflected the animal? or at least didn't make it sound like another animal alltogether. There is no similarity between them and bears at all (well they are both mammals I guess).


----------



## Strawberry4u

81brighteyes said:


> To Wannabear: thank you so much for the wonderful site. It was so informative and loved the photos. No wonder they are so popular as they are so small and very winsome.


I click without seeing which pictures this will show of Dora and Di out Sugar Giliders. They are about 6" long in body length at the most and their tails are longer.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Thanks NanaCaren and Myfanwy for explaining the dilemma of the orphan lambs! Sheep farming sounds too complicated for me so I think I will stick to looking after my dog and feeding the song birds and winter birds!!

I noticed that we have just gotten a red flag weather report of severe winter blizzard happening our way overnight. Up to 25cm of snow and the windchill to -30'Celcius. I guess I should go out and put the van in the garage before it hits us!


----------



## Needleme

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks NanaCaren and Myfanwy for explaining the dilemma of the orphan lambs! Sheep farming sounds too complicated for me so I think I will stick to looking after my dog and feeding the song birds and winter birds!!
> 
> I noticed that we have just gotten a red flag weather report of severe winter blizzard happening our way overnight. Up to 25cm of snow and the windchill to -30'Celcius. I guess I should go out and put the van in the garage before it hits us!


Be careful and safe! Thoughts are with you tonight!


----------



## Grandma Gail

I recently read you can make self-rising flour by adding 1/2 teaspoon of baking powder to one cup of all purpose flour.


----------



## Needleme

thewren said:


> "the Mystery of Edward Drood"
> 
> sam
> 
> What is on Masterpiece Theater tonight? I love that program!


[/quote]

Sounds good to me!


----------



## darowil

the sugar gliders are gorgeous. Thought they looked like very small possums (ours that is not opossums, couldn't be bothered looking at the differences between them ) and so looked them up. They are reasonably close in that they come from the same superfamily (don't remember superfamilies from high school biology) but different families.


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks NanaCaren and Myfanwy for explaining the dilemma of the orphan lambs! Sheep farming sounds too complicated for me so I think I will stick to looking after my dog and feeding the song birds and winter birds!!
> 
> I noticed that we have just gotten a red flag weather report of severe winter blizzard happening our way overnight. Up to 25cm of snow and the windchill to -30'Celcius. I guess I should go out and put the van in the garage before it hits us!


Stay safe tonight, hope you don't lose power.


----------



## Sandy

Dave,
I love both of the rose patterns. I think the black really makes the rose "pop". 

Worked out in the yard today cleaning up some of my roses while DH mowed the lawn. Lovely day today hate to see it start raining again tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

One of the grandsons with the orphan lamb.


----------



## darowil

Had a quick look at the difference between possums and opossums. They are totally different. Much further apart than possums and sugar gliders. Ours look much cuter IMHO. In fact gliders were classed as a form of possum in most of the articles I skimmed. 
Possums are another example of transplanting things and developing a pest (as per last weeks TP). One of our possums was introduced into New Zealand and is a pest over there that they are trying to get rid of. They produce a great yarn from possum fur (haven't used it but it feels wonderful. Haven't been able to convince myself that $30 for one pair of socks is reasonable!). We can't use them for yarn as they are protected over here so possum yarn from our possums is from the New Zealand pest.


----------



## deescrafty

Marianne818 said:


> My roommate (and best friend) was born in Greece, her Mother was Greek, married a serviceman, had C.. then he went home and divorced her! (Jerk) Mom, remarried another American, this time an Air Force guy and they were married for 45 plus years before he passed away... jist of the story.. they moved to the states when she was 5... we met in Colorado, worked in the same store, the 4 of us were fast friends, her hubby passed 6 yrs ago now, mine a few years later.. we enjoy each others company, neither wants to live alone, so rented a big house till we can find one that we want to purchase. It works out fantastically, we've added a dear friend that will be in with us when we do find our dream house.. instead of 4 bedrooms, now we need 5!! LOL... We've had our great partners, the loves of our lives, now we just want companionship and someone to be there to enjoy the good times and share the not so good ones. Truth told, I have been missing something since my husband died, I worked, had fun attending our son's concerts, games and so on.. after he graduated, all I really had was work and then balancing Mom living with me also. When C called and asked if I wanted to be room mates, I jumped for joy. It has been the best decision for both of us. Sorry didn't mean to make this a novel :| ...
> Hope Fred has a good day today.. keeping prayers going for all my TP friends and special prayers for those who need them for sure!!!


Marianne, my best friend Jody and I went through very similar situations and bought a house together 14 years ago, for companionship, because we have so much in common and neither planned to remarry. She has been a saint through the acquisition of children and has supprted now the sale of our small cottage to get a house to accomodate them. She is a real blessing. Good luck on your move together, may it bring you the same happiness.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave
> I have your scone recipt and am going to try it tomorrow. i love scones or loved them until I found out the calorie and fat count. Yours look good and resonable. In the ones with fruit, I presume the sultana is the fruit. I am unfamiliar with them. Are they some sort of banana?
> I love your St Georges Day egg cosie, however the black and hotpink/red one is beautiful. I am going to do that one in those colors. I need to make more of the holiday/racing ones for the granddaughters when they come. thanks for the scone recipt.
> Judy
> 
> 
> 
> The bakery where I buy my delicious scones uses currants. I wondered about Sultanas, too, and now recall it is a brand name. Thanks for the reminder. Love Dave's recipe for them, but never buy self-rising flour so guess I will continue to purchase mine. Saw a recipe using Bisquick (an American mixture of flour, shortening, etc.) and couldn't imagine using it.
> 
> Sultana is a brand/type of raisin used in baking. They are the golden raisins as opposed to the dark raisins and currants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think self-rising flour has only leavener and salt besides flour, and you can easily check to see how much per cup of flour.
Click to expand...

Self-raising flour is simply a very fine grade of flour to which a raising agent has been added. You can use plain flour and baking powder, but I would use a fine grade and sift it twice. I've never seen _Bisquick_ in the shops, I have looked a couple of times, I have to leave any receipt calling for it, to other territories.

Sultanas are not a brand or trade name, they are a small, soft, pale raisin that come from Asia Minor mostly.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Self-raising flour is simply a very fine grade of flour to which a raising agent has been added. You can use plain flour and baking powder, but I would use a fine grade and sift it twice. I've never seen _Bisquick_ in the shops, I have looked a couple of times, I have to leave any receipt calling for it, to other territories.

Sultanas are not a brand or trade name, they are a small, soft, pale raisin that come from Asia Minor mostly.

Hope that helps
Dave[/quote]

I use a similar mix just can't find it right now.

Homemade Bisquick

6 cups all-purpose flour
3 tablespoons baking powder
1 tablespoon salt
1 cup vegetable shortening
Directions:

1
Sift flour, baking powder and salt three times into a large bowl.
2
Cut in shortening with a pastry blender until mixture resembles fine crumbs.
3
Store mixture in airtight container in the refrigerator up to 4 months.
4
Use whenever your recipe calls for "Bisquick mix".


----------



## deescrafty

Dave thank you for the explaination of St. Georges Day, sounds like a rousing good time. The scone recipe sounds nice and light, I will have to try them.
My prayers to all in the stormpaths, I'm sorry I whined about our little rainstorm.


----------



## siouxann

thewren said:


> DorisTsam
> Sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> doris - in order for me to crochet i need one hand for the hook, one hand to hold the piece i am working on and one hand to hold the yarn. somehow i find myself one hand short. guess i will just stick with knitting.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, when i crochet, I hold the project in my left hand and have the yarn coming up over my left index finger to the tension. There are probably pictorial instructions on U-Tube.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks NanaCaren and Myfanwy for explaining the dilemma of the orphan lambs! Sheep farming sounds too complicated for me so I think I will stick to looking after my dog and feeding the song birds and winter birds!!
> 
> I noticed that we have just gotten a red flag weather report of severe winter blizzard happening our way overnight. Up to 25cm of snow and the windchill to -30'Celcius. I guess I should go out and put the van in the garage before it hits us!
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe tonight, hope you don't lose power.
Click to expand...

That is my concern too. When we get these spring/winter storms there is always the possibility of power lines being downed from ice build-up. I have a kerosene heater if it goes out. I would likely go over to my parents place as they are old and Dad is not in good health, so they would need some help.


----------



## FireballDave

Grandma Gail said:


> I recently read you can make self-rising flour by adding 1/2 teaspoon of baking powder to one cup of all purpose flour.


That's what we do if we run out of self-raising, but you need to sift it twice. Self-raising flour is a very fine light grade, it's the reason English cakes are so light; things like fatless sponges are very insubstantial. sifting gets air into them, I even sift pre-sifted flour.

Dave


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Self-raising flour is simply a very fine grade of flour to which a raising agent has been added. You can use plain flour and baking powder, but I would use a fine grade and sift it twice. I've never seen _Bisquick_ in the shops, I have looked a couple of times, I have to leave any receipt calling for it, to other territories.
> 
> Sultanas are not a brand or trade name, they are a small, soft, pale raisin that come from Asia Minor mostly.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Dave


I use a similar mix just can't find it right now.

Homemade Bisquick

6 cups all-purpose flour
3 tablespoons baking powder
1 tablespoon salt
1 cup vegetable shortening
Directions:

1
Sift flour, baking powder and salt three times into a large bowl.
2
Cut in shortening with a pastry blender until mixture resembles fine crumbs.
3
Store mixture in airtight container in the refrigerator up to 4 months.
4
Use whenever your recipe calls for "Bisquick mix".[/quote]

This may be similar to our pastry mix- in fact I have a packet in my cupboard and the ingredients are the same, don't know about the proportions though. Like Dave I have always skipped recipes with bisqick in them. Might try one with the pastry mix or your recipe.


----------



## deescrafty

Dave, the rose against black is very striking. I can hardly believe you've only written patterns for a year. What work you pu into it, and your patterns are so striking. Thanks for sharing your work One day you'll have enough for a book!


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks NanaCaren and Myfanwy for explaining the dilemma of the orphan lambs! Sheep farming sounds too complicated for me so I think I will stick to looking after my dog and feeding the song birds and winter birds!!
> 
> I noticed that we have just gotten a red flag weather report of severe winter blizzard happening our way overnight. Up to 25cm of snow and the windchill to -30'Celcius. I guess I should go out and put the van in the garage before it hits us!
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe tonight, hope you don't lose power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is my concern too. When we get these spring/winter storms there is always the possibility of power lines being downed from ice build-up. I have a kerosene heater if it goes out. I would likely go over to my parents place as they are old and Dad is not in good health, so they would need some help.
Click to expand...

I remember the storms too well from when I lived in northern Ontario.


----------



## darowil

Lost an earlier postin I started and knew I had said something else. It was to comment on the amount of time it Takes you design an egg cosy- and you have a new one most weeks. It's no wonder you didn't get your Easter project done you are busy designing all the lovely egg cosies.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Masterpiece Theatre is on now, I have not seen Edwin Drood before in any movie. I hope I get to see it all before the tv satelite signal goes out. It is freezing rain out right now. Be safe everyone who are in the paths of storms and tornadoes. 
Dave, I am willing to let the storms go over to England and drop rain on your part of the world so your grass does not dry out!!!


----------



## FireballDave

Sandy said:


> Dave,
> I love both of the rose patterns. I think the black really makes the rose "pop".
> 
> Worked out in the yard today cleaning up some of my roses while DH mowed the lawn. Lovely day today hate to see it start raining again tomorrow.


Thanks, black always makes colours stand out better. I don't have any use for florals, I've made a pair for my cleaning lady, she likes that kind of thing.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> One of the grandsons with the orphan lamb.


Great pic, he looks quite the story-book little shepherd boy.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist making a rose napkin ring on a black background and I'm quite pleased with the result. The colour chart is located at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73964-4.html#1366078
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Shows up really well on the black. The pink and black are a great contrast. As I went on I discovered that many others thought the same.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I used magenta for as shadow detail, it looked too stark with black. I hope you have fun experimenting with colour combinations to match your tableware.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> I am so glad someone finally found the Sunny pattern! I do very little crochet, but did save the pattern, just in case.
> 
> So sorry about the ewe. I know the little lamb will be fine since Jamie is taking over the mothering job. My DD is an animal lover as well. She would love being a lamb's mommy!
> 
> Dave, I love the black background for the pink rose. It just really seems to set it off beautifully. Black is one of my favorite colors, just wish it wasn't so hard on these old eyes!


I'm glad you like the colour combination, I hope you'll have a go, they only take an hour or so knit. I generally use metal needles, so black shows up well, but I use bright contrast coloured plastic needles for pale yarn.

Dave


----------



## margewhaples

Color me sad. Hobo went out for his constitutional this am at 0640 and has not returned. I have looked up the block for him and haven't seen any dogs all day. Well I knew he was a hobo. So maybe he'll return after a little adventure. If not then the chronicles of Hobo will come to a halt.
Did not get any knitting done and no work either. I did do 3 loads of laundry with the last still in the dryer in the garage. Too cold and windy for me to go out there. I sometimes wish it was in the house or just adjacent. The landlord had someone look at the doors of garage and they want $350 to repair. Guess we'll we waiting awhile as neither she nor I has that kind of money and the garage is practically falling down. They would like to build on the back later after I've left-but our agreements is that I can stay as long as I am able for the rent that I agreed when I sold the house to them. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave

martin keith said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: I love the black an red napkin of the rose. I am very fond of bold colors.Purple being my favorite. I have a lavender kitchen and accessorize with either pink or soft yellow. Could you make a napkin ring with daffodils or violets. It's very difficult to find the right colors for lavender in accessories. Yellow for some reason is particularly lacking. This year many variations of purple, lavendar orchid are available in yarn and may not be for years to come. I appreciate the effort you extend for all of us. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not very good at flowers, I don't have much use for floral motifs. I had a go at a daffodil a few years ago and I wasn't really happy with the results. I think saintpaulia lends itself more to crochet, although I did use a primula as the motif on a set of coasters many years ago. It'll be in my notes, I'll dig out the relevant sketch and see whether it can be adapted, but I don't know when I'll find time.
> 
> Starting from scratch, it takes me a day to come up with a pattern, knit it from my sketch, type out instructions, chart them, make a second cosy from the instructions as a check, photograph it, format everything and post the whole lot. That's for a standard design and only if comes out first time. That's why I post so few patterns, it took me days to work out how to make the balloon actually knittable and three or four attempts to work out how to chart the thing. I only started writing patterns out a year ago, so I'm still fairly new at it.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave you are a treasure, this truly must be a lobor of love for you to make and share all the patterns, photos, receipt, history lessons and a myriad of other things you do for us.
> Dave thank you so much sir for your giving heart.
Click to expand...

I wasn't fishing for compliments. I was just explaining why I only share as many as I get time to type up, colour-work is very time-consuming, it's impossible to type all those numbers quickly.

People keep telling me digital systems are easier, but I can't see it myself. It can take me an hour or more to draw a computerised chart that only takes five minutes with a box of pencils and a sheet of graph paper, I'm convinced computers are the biggest time-wasters ever invented.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Sam your comment about needing three hands to crochet had me pulling mine up from where it had been carefully stored over summer- on the floor under the desk where it had been left on the last time it was cool enough to rest on my lap as it is a blanket for our queen size bed. Was going to work out how I hold it all but couldn't find the hook. I decided to see how much further I needed to go and it is almost there. However it is a bit short (it started life on my single bed over 30 years ago and I decided to increase its size) so need to decide whether to add something to lengthen it or try it short.
> 
> Managed to avoid getting up over night although a mosquito did wake us both up- but because we were both awake we read without getting up. I think the mosquito was a little confused- the weather has been so lovely that it doesn't realise that we are half way through autumn. Assuming the forecast is right we will have end up having a good week of tempratures around the high 20s with a couple of thirties (low to mid 80s). Well above average for April.
> 
> Selfraising flour simply has the raising agents added to it so simply add what ever you would normally use. We also have plain flour which has no raising agents for when they are not wanted (this I assume is all purpose flour).


we used to be able to get a cake making flour, not seen it for years- then there is the bread making flour- known here as High Grade- i.e., higher quantity of gluten present. For scones I use whatever white flour I have available, whether all purpose, or as we call it 'standard flour' , or 'high grade', in the proportion of 2 tspns baking powder, to each cup of flour [150g]
My more recent copy of Mrs Beeton gives:

Basic Recipe[for scones]
1 lb plain flour
1/2 tspn salt
2-3 oz lard or margarine [I use butter, these days]
and
2 level tsp bicarbonate of soda and 4 1/2 level tsp cream of tartar with fresh milk

or
2 level tsp bicarbonate of soda and 2 level tsp cream of tartar with 1/2 pint sour or butter milk

or
4-6 level tsp baking powder with 1/2 pint fresh milk

sift flour and salt, lightly rub in fat, sift in the rising agents and mix well. Add the milk all at once
and mix lightly to a spongy dough.

If making cheese scones, use 4-6 oz cheese of choice- I like a strong cheddar, and omit the fat and the rubbing in process. What could be simpler! A light hand is essential.
Commonly a Kiwi housewife will lift the dough straight onto a floured baking sheet, shape the dough into a long rectangle, and mark into rectangles, with a floured knife.
I aim to bake my scones for 12 minutes, at 410F.


----------



## Needleme

margewhaples said:


> Color me sad. Hobo went out for his constitutional this am at 0640 and has not returned. I have looked up the block for him and haven't seen any dogs all day. Well I knew he was a hobo. So maybe he'll return after a little adventure. If not then the chronicles of Hobo will come to a halt.
> Did not get any knitting done and no work either. I did do 3 loads of laundry with the last still in the dryer in the garage. Too cold and windy for me to go out there. I sometimes wish it was in the house or just adjacent. The landlord had someone look at the doors of garage and they want $350 to repair. Guess we'll we waiting awhile as neither she nor I has that kind of money and the garage is practically falling down. They would like to build on the back later after I've left-but our agreements is that I can stay as long as I am able for the rent that I agreed when I sold the house to them. Marlark Marge.


Oh, Meadowlark Marge, I haven't read further to know if our darling little Hobo has returned yet, but I am so sad reading this!


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Color me sad. Hobo went out for his constitutional this am at 0640 and has not returned. I have looked up the block for him and haven't seen any dogs all day. Well I knew he was a hobo. So maybe he'll return after a little adventure. If not then the chronicles of Hobo will come to a halt.
> Did not get any knitting done and no work either. I did do 3 loads of laundry with the last still in the dryer in the garage. Too cold and windy for me to go out there. I sometimes wish it was in the house or just adjacent. The landlord had someone look at the doors of garage and they want $350 to repair. Guess we'll we waiting awhile as neither she nor I has that kind of money and the garage is practically falling down. They would like to build on the back later after I've left-but our agreements is that I can stay as long as I am able for the rent that I agreed when I sold the house to them. Marlark Marge.


dear Marge, a sincere hope that little Hobo turns up soon. 
That is unfortunate about the garage, too.


----------



## Needleme

Keep us posted! You were so wonderful to him, while he was building up his strength.


----------



## darowil

Myfanwy hadn't realised you could omit the fat with cheese. That way you get the goodness of cheese without even more fat.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Myfanwy hadn't realised you could omit the fat with cheese. That way you get the goodness of cheese without even more fat.


That is why I prefer to make a cheese scone- they go really well with jam and cream, if you dare!


----------



## darowil

Marge you sure will miss Hobo if he doesn't turn up. What time is it for you now? He's made his way into your heart in the time since you found him (or him you maybe I should say).


----------



## siouxann

Marge, I'm so sorry to hear that Hobo has disappeared. I most certainly hope that he will see the 'error of his ways' and return to the loving home you have provided for him.


----------



## Althea

Thanks to all for the scone recipes and ideas. This is the one I use these days as I get lazier in the kitchen.
3 cups self-raising flour
1 cup cream
pinch salt
1 cup fizzy lemonade (?Sprite) - soda water for savoury scones.
Mix all together quickly. Knead well. Roll out to approx. 1 inch thick. Cut & put on tray covered with baking paper (or flour) Cook at 200C (400F) 10-15 minutes.
The mixture is very sticky so you need lots of flour on your hands and the rolling pin to knead & roll. Add any sweet or savoury ingredients you wish to the mix. Makes the lightest of scones because of the fizzy liquid. Standard cup size is 250mls (8 fluid ounces).


----------



## Needleme

darowil said:


> Marge you sure will miss Hobo if he doesn't turn up. What time is it for you now? He's made his way into your heart in the time since you found him (or him you maybe I should say).


He made his little way into all of our hearts!


----------



## FireballDave

I do hope little Hobo finds his way back to you Marge, he seemed to be getting settled.

Dave


----------



## Althea

Oh Marge, I do hope Hobo comes back: we're all sending you our warmest wishes for his safe return.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Lost an earlier postin I started and knew I had said something else. It was to comment on the amount of time it Takes you design an egg cosy- and you have a new one most weeks. It's no wonder you didn't get your Easter project done you are busy designing all the lovely egg cosies.


I've been making them since I was a boy, but I've made a lot more in recent years because [iThe Lad[/i] is such a fan of them. One of my nannies taught me how to make the basic cosy and a cabled one, the first two I posted here, I've been playing with different colour combinations ever since.

I quite like playing with little motifs and egg cosies are the perfect size to put them on, plus they brighten up the breakfast table! My patterns should be viewed like the picture on a food pack, they're a _serving suggestion_ for the motif!

I hope you have fun with them.

Dave


----------



## iamsam

where would one look to buy possum yarn?

sam



darowil said:


> Had a quick look at the difference between possums and opossums. They are totally different. Much further apart than possums and sugar gliders. Ours look much cuter IMHO. In fact gliders were classed as a form of possum in most of the articles I skimmed.
> Possums are another example of transplanting things and developing a pest (as per last weeks TP). One of our possums was introduced into New Zealand and is a pest over there that they are trying to get rid of. They produce a great yarn from possum fur (haven't used it but it feels wonderful. Haven't been able to convince myself that $30 for one pair of socks is reasonable!). We can't use them for yarn as they are protected over here so possum yarn from our possums is from the New Zealand pest.


----------



## Edith M

Thanks for the scone reciepts. I plan to try them tomorrow.
Marge: I hope Hobo finds his way back. If not at least you know you gave him a better chance of reaching his goal if he is a lost dog trying to find his way home to folks that are missing him. Edith M


----------



## iamsam

just found this website - looks interesting

http://www.jordanapaige.com/?gclid=CPunz7yuuK8CFcsAQAodJCtTiQ

sam


----------



## FireballDave

deescrafty said:


> Dave thank you for the explanation of St. Georges Day, sounds like a rousing good time. The scone recipe sounds nice and light, I will have to try them.
> My prayers to all in the stormpaths, I'm sorry I whined about our little rainstorm.


_St. George's Day_ events can be fun, I usually go to a celebration dinner in a nearby winery. I'm not sure what I'll be doing this year, I have several options available.

The scones are very simple to make, they only keep a couple of days, so it's best to make them in small batches, as required.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Self-raising flour is simply a very fine grade of flour to which a raising agent has been added. You can use plain flour and baking powder, but I would use a fine grade and sift it twice. I've never seen _Bisquick_ in the shops, I have looked a couple of times, I have to leave any receipt calling for it, to other territories.
> 
> Sultanas are not a brand or trade name, they are a small, soft, pale raisin that come from Asia Minor mostly.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Dave


I use a similar mix just can't find it right now.

Homemade Bisquick

6 cups all-purpose flour
3 tablespoons baking powder
1 tablespoon salt
1 cup vegetable shortening
Directions:

1
Sift flour, baking powder and salt three times into a large bowl.
2
Cut in shortening with a pastry blender until mixture resembles fine crumbs.
3
Store mixture in airtight container in the refrigerator up to 4 months.
4
Use whenever your recipe calls for "Bisquick mix".[/quote]

Thanks for posting that, I'll make a box up.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

I sure hope Hobo finds his way back home.


----------



## FireballDave

deescrafty said:


> Dave, the rose against black is very striking. I can hardly believe you've only written patterns for a year. What work you put into it, and your patterns are so striking. Thanks for sharing your work One day you'll have enough for a book!


Thank you for the compliments, I'm glad you like my little patterns and motifs. I'm surprised how popular they seem to be. The designs are really just doodles, I sometimes wake up with an image in my head, others come to me over breakfast or when I'm walking around town.

I can't see them in a book, I can't see any publisher wanting them!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> just found this website - looks interesting
> 
> http://www.jordanapaige.com/?gclid=CPunz7yuuK8CFcsAQAodJCtTiQ
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, that's the most stylish I've seen, I might just _have to_ invest on one!

Dave


----------



## flockie

Marge, I do hope Hobo makes it back to you.


----------



## Southern Gal

just catching up on the last few pages of the t party. i do hope hobo turns up ok. Marianne, i think your friends and you have the best idea, i have said for yrs, i married late in life, 35, and we have been married for 23 yrs this yr. i have been spoiled by this wonderful man and thank his mom for raising a thoughtful, caring man. but i don't see myself remarring if anything ever happens to bj before me. i would love to have female compainionship, so as not to live alone. i think you have a perfect idea. cudos to you.
finally we have had some really good rain, the storms thank goodness passed us by. i am going to bed and listen to it rain, nite all.


----------



## flockie

We had thunderstorms here this evening. Nothing too severe, but grateful for the rain. Having so little snow this past winter will cause many problems for farmers. Again such terrible weather from Texas, Oklahoma and up through the midwest. I heard something like 100 tornadoes - could that be right? 5mmdpns hoping you don't experience power outages from the snowstorm. Everyone, be safe. Signing off for tonight, Goodnight...


----------



## deescrafty

thewren said:


> just found this website - looks interesting
> 
> http://www.jordanapaige.com/?gclid=CPunz7yuuK8CFcsAQAodJCtTiQ
> 
> sam


Sam, these would be good to carry small art supplies in also. I and my arty friends are always looking for something like this, thanks for finding it.


----------



## seedstitch

Marge, it breaks my heart that your Hobo disappeared. Are you having storms that might have frightened him?

Sam, very interesting website indeed ... that grey sweater especially. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deescrafty

Marge, I'm rooting for Hobo to make his way back to you. You were so kind to take him in.


----------



## deescrafty

Well, back to work tomorrow for me. Just finished up my current washcloth, will post after I block it. Nite, everyone.


----------



## margewhaples

Thanks for all the comforting remarks re: Hobo. I keep telling myself he was a hobo and as such probably took off for another adventure. He has been restless of late and I had given him a lot more freedom than I really wanted to so early in the game of bonding. I pray for Jehovah to watch over him, keep him safe, fed and warm, and to bring him back to me if it is his will. It is 0030 now and still no sign of him. I will be at the sr ctr. tomorrow and if he is loose perhaps he will be waiting for me when I return.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> where would one look to buy possum yarn?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a quick look at the difference between possums and opossums. They are totally different. Much further apart than possums and sugar gliders. Ours look much cuter IMHO. In fact gliders were classed as a form of possum in most of the articles I skimmed.
> Possums are another example of transplanting things and developing a pest (as per last weeks TP). One of our possums was introduced into New Zealand and is a pest over there that they are trying to get rid of. They produce a great yarn from possum fur (haven't used it but it feels wonderful. Haven't been able to convince myself that $30 for one pair of socks is reasonable!). We can't use them for yarn as they are protected over here so possum yarn from our possums is from the New Zealand pest.
Click to expand...

the two LYSs closest to me sell it (that is one which specialises in yarns . Myfanwy might do better at answering this! But it always comes from New Zealand, not far between us and NZ but in one country they are protected and across the Tasman they are trying to get rid of them. A couple of the articles mentioned that they were introduced to NZ for their fur and now they are using it again. Wonderfully soft ( the sock yarn I have felt is wonderful) and they say very warm- maybe another reason I don't need any as our winters don't get really cold.

Done a quick googgle search and here is a site that talks about possum yarn (mind you it said the first photo below is an opossum and the second a possum. I could only see a possum, but it fits with the rest of what I have read about it.) http://www.knittersaddiction.com/BlogRetrieve.aspx?BlogID=2692&PostID=44024


----------



## Strawberry4u

darowil said:


> the sugar gliders are gorgeous. Thought they looked like very small possums (ours that is not opossums, couldn't be bothered looking at the differences between them ) and so looked them up. They are reasonably close in that they come from the same superfamily (don't remember superfamilies from high school biology) but different families.


The Sugar Gliders have wings from their wrists to their back leg. Dora will soar but Di does little jumps.


----------



## jmai5421

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes make scones, I'm afraid I've never tried them at _Starbucks_, so I don't know what theirs are like. I did try what they call a 'muffin' once and that wasn't a muffin at all; it was more a badly-cooked over-sweet tea cake with a soggy lump in the middle, I've avoided their cakes ever since.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Over here we have muffins which look like big cupcakes, though they taste nothing like a cake. Some are really nice and others aren't not really sure whats make the difference- and the middle can be soggy but those ones are not nice ones. But we also have English Muffins which we toast, spread with butter etc and eat either alone or with other things on top. When ever I see muffin in an English book I assume these later ones- not sure if that is because of their name or because I know from my time there.
Click to expand...

We have the same. Usually the muffins that are soggy in the center are mixed too much or not baked all the way through. My DH likes to take them out of the oven just before they rae done. He likes the doughy middle-yuk. At least he saves me some calories when he does that or he just wants them all to himself.


----------



## jmai5421

margewhaples said:


> Dave: I love the black an red napkin of the rose. I am very fond of bold colors.Purple being my favorite. I have a lavender kitchen and accessorize with either pink or soft yellow. Could you make a napkin ring with daffodils or violets. It's very difficult to find the right colors for lavender in accessories. Yellow for some reason is particularly lacking. This year many variations of purple, lavendar orchid are available in yarn and may not be for years to come. I appreciate the effort you extend for all of us. Marlark Marge.


You could make the rose in those colors. Yellow roses are beautiful, a favorite of mine. The bold purple or lavender background would make them stand out. Actually lavender and pink would make a nice cosie. But yellow roses would be my favorite.


----------



## jmai5421

Hi Marge
I sure hope Hobo finds his way back to you. You were so good to him.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the grandsons with the orphan lamb.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic, he looks quite the story-book little shepherd boy.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you. He does like to help with the animals.


----------



## Marianne818

Deescrafty, I am glad to know that someone else understands our living situation,  I'm the cook, repair person and gardener, C does the vacuuming, washes the dishes, cleans up the yard from the dogs, keeps me in line financially (her major job) :wink: When I showed her pictures of some Barbie patterns, she borrowed needles and though she is very slow, she has one dress about halfway done! But most of all, she is an emotional support for me as I have been for her. I lost my Pop not long after we began this adventure, C stepped right up and took care of my Mom while I flew off to Texas. C had to have her baby Bear (beautiful long hair mixed breed dog) put down early last year, Bear was 15 yrs old, had been with her through all of her husbands strokes and then his passing. I was glad I was here for her. We hope to begin looking seriously for a house soon, so many requirements for each person, a perfect house probably doe not exist!!  But we have fun searching the internet and drooling over the beautiful places and nixing those that don't measure up!


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Self-raising flour is simply a very fine grade of flour to which a raising agent has been added. You can use plain flour and baking powder, but I would use a fine grade and sift it twice. I've never seen _Bisquick_ in the shops, I have looked a couple of times, I have to leave any receipt calling for it, to other territories.
> 
> Sultanas are not a brand or trade name, they are a small, soft, pale raisin that come from Asia Minor mostly.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I use a similar mix just can't find it right now.
> 
> Homemade Bisquick
> 
> 6 cups all-purpose flour
> 3 tablespoons baking powder
> 1 tablespoon salt
> 1 cup vegetable shortening
> Directions:
> 
> 1
> Sift flour, baking powder and salt three times into a large bowl.
> 2
> Cut in shortening with a pastry blender until mixture resembles fine crumbs.
> 3
> Store mixture in airtight container in the refrigerator up to 4 months.
> 4
> Use whenever your recipe calls for "Bisquick mix".
Click to expand...

This may be similar to our pastry mix- in fact I have a packet in my cupboard and the ingredients are the same, don't know about the proportions though. Like Dave I have always skipped recipes with bisqick in them. Might try one with the pastry mix or your recipe.[/quote]

This is more like a biscuit dough than a pastry dough.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> just found this website - looks interesting
> 
> http://www.jordanapaige.com/?gclid=CPunz7yuuK8CFcsAQAodJCtTiQ
> 
> sam


Some very nice knitting bags.


----------



## Southern Gal

Marianne818 said:


> Deescrafty, I am glad to know that someone else understands our living situation,  I'm the cook, repair person and gardener, C does the vacuuming, washes the dishes, cleans up the yard from the dogs, keeps me in line financially (her major job) :wink: When I showed her pictures of some Barbie patterns, she borrowed needles and though she is very slow, she has one dress about halfway done! But most of all, she is an emotional support for me as I have been for her. I lost my Pop not long after we began this adventure, C stepped right up and took care of my Mom while I flew off to Texas. C had to have her baby Bear (beautiful long hair mixed breed dog) put down early last year, Bear was 15 yrs old, had been with her through all of her husbands strokes and then his passing. I was glad I was here for her. We hope to begin looking seriously for a house soon, so many requirements for each person, a perfect house probably doe not exist!!  But we have fun searching the internet and drooling over the beautiful places and nixing those that don't measure up!


 :-D i say good for you all. it seems God is watching out for you all and what an adventure you all have awaiting you, but the perfect home, hmmmm. does it have to be in any certain area. that might be a drawback. glad you all have each other.


----------



## NanaCaren

Thanks for posting that, I'll make a box up.

Dave[/quote]

Your welcome, it can be a time saver.


----------



## wannabear

Marianne818 said:


> Deescrafty, I am glad to know that someone else understands our living situation,  I'm the cook, repair person and gardener, C does the vacuuming, washes the dishes, cleans up the yard from the dogs, keeps me in line financially (her major job) :wink: When I showed her pictures of some Barbie patterns, she borrowed needles and though she is very slow, she has one dress about halfway done! But most of all, she is an emotional support for me as I have been for her. I lost my Pop not long after we began this adventure, C stepped right up and took care of my Mom while I flew off to Texas. C had to have her baby Bear (beautiful long hair mixed breed dog) put down early last year, Bear was 15 yrs old, had been with her through all of her husbands strokes and then his passing. I was glad I was here for her. We hope to begin looking seriously for a house soon, so many requirements for each person, a perfect house probably doe not exist!!  But we have fun searching the internet and drooling over the beautiful places and nixing those that don't measure up!


My youngest daughter is 20 and still here, but she is getting restless and finally talking college again. I wish I had a best friend! I lost mine in 2001. I would be delighted to live in a situation like yours, which sounds so congenial. Good luck in your house search. What fun!


----------



## Marianne818

Southern Gal said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deescrafty, I am glad to know that someone else understands our living situation,  I'm the cook, repair person and gardener, C does the vacuuming, washes the dishes, cleans up the yard from the dogs, keeps me in line financially (her major job) :wink: When I showed her pictures of some Barbie patterns, she borrowed needles and though she is very slow, she has one dress about halfway done! But most of all, she is an emotional support for me as I have been for her. I lost my Pop not long after we began this adventure, C stepped right up and took care of my Mom while I flew off to Texas. C had to have her baby Bear (beautiful long hair mixed breed dog) put down early last year, Bear was 15 yrs old, had been with her through all of her husbands strokes and then his passing. I was glad I was here for her. We hope to begin looking seriously for a house soon, so many requirements for each person, a perfect house probably doe not exist!!  But we have fun searching the internet and drooling over the beautiful places and nixing those that don't measure up!
> 
> 
> 
> :-D i say good for you all. it seems God is watching out for you all and what an adventure you all have awaiting you, but the perfect home, hmmmm. does it have to be in any certain area. that might be a drawback. glad you all have each other.
Click to expand...

LOL... when we say "perfect" 5 bedrooms (with private bathrooms) and on top of that some need walk in showers, one wants walk in shower and a tub.. just too funny.. as the chief cook, I want a decent size kitchen, big pantry, (no one else really cooks) no stairs completely one level.. 3 car garage... level yard, with area for gardens... at least 3 acres (privacy, have lived too close to neighbors for some of us) and must be in this county... which really limits the looking... so we may build.... think that is really the only option to satisfy everyone. But we are having a blast making our lists and playing around with drawings of what we vision as our "dream" house! :wink:


----------



## Marianne818

Wannabear... when we do get settled ... you will have to come visit, NC is not that far away ya know!!! A home with 4 master suites, :shock: that will be something for sure.. but will always have room for friends to come and visit!! Yes, we are all very lucky to have such bonds, D lost her parents in a car wreck years ago, she never had children... C's Mom passed a few years ago, just before her husband died, she also never had children... they both love my boys and my boys adore them! I really feel that we were guided to be here, the way this is coming together is easy and flows so well, I am blessed in so many ways that sometimes I have to pinch myself to know I'm not dreaming!!


----------



## Silverowl

Marge, I hope that when you wake-up that Hobo is sat waiting for you. I have enjoyed reading your stories about him and hope he realise how lucky he has been.


----------



## Lurker 2

My youngest daughter is 20 and still here, but she is getting restless and finally talking college again. I wish I had a best friend! I lost mine in 2001. I would be delighted to live in a situation like yours, which sounds so congenial. Good luck in your house search. What fun![/quote]

Dear Wannabear, sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. I have lost, in total, five very close friends to cancer. Sometimes it feels really unfair. But that is life...


----------



## Lurker 2

hi NanaCaren! I am trying to figure out more accurately the time difference. Is it nearly 8-30 am with you?


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> hi NanaCaren! I am trying to figure out more accurately the time difference. Is it nearly 8-30 am with you?


Good morning, it is 8:33 am right now. I am working on some rose napkin rings and egg cozies for my sister. I have almost finished my set.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi NanaCaren! I am trying to figure out more accurately the time difference. Is it nearly 8-30 am with you?
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, it is 8:33 am right now. I am working on some rose napkin rings and egg cozies for my sister. I have almost finished my set.
Click to expand...

I have just [frogged] unpicked yesterday's work -a cowl- but I had mis-placed my correct sized circulars, and it really did not drape well. so I am all ready to start afresh tomorrow, like this is 12-45 a.m. ...


----------



## Lurker 2

How are the lambs? Are they in the barn, or is it warm enough to have them outside?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi NanaCaren! I am trying to figure out more accurately the time difference. Is it nearly 8-30 am with you?
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, it is 8:33 am right now. I am working on some rose napkin rings and egg cozies for my sister. I have almost finished my set.
Click to expand...

I wonder what colours you are using? I have slowed down on egg cosies and napkin rings, my daughter does not do boiled eggs, and does not set the table with napkins. My own napkins are a bright red, one set, and a vivid green, the second set, I guess I should work out something for them. Maybe black and white checkered would be a good contrast.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi NanaCaren! I am trying to figure out more accurately the time difference. Is it nearly 8-30 am with you?
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, it is 8:33 am right now. I am working on some rose napkin rings and egg cozies for my sister. I have almost finished my set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder what colours you are using? I have slowed down on egg cosies and napkin rings, my daughter does not do boiled eggs, and does not set the table with napkins. My own napkins are a bright red, one set, and a vivid green, the second set, I guess I should work out something for them. Maybe black and white checkered would be a good contrast.
Click to expand...

I did a chequered napkin ring to go with my Monaco egg cosy last year:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12221-1.html

that might give you some ideas.

Dave


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi NanaCaren! I am trying to figure out more accurately the time difference. Is it nearly 8-30 am with you?
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, it is 8:33 am right now. I am working on some rose napkin rings and egg cozies for my sister. I have almost finished my set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder what colours you are using? I have slowed down on egg cosies and napkin rings, my daughter does not do boiled eggs, and does not set the table with napkins. My own napkins are a bright red, one set, and a vivid green, the second set, I guess I should work out something for them. Maybe black and white checkered would be a good contrast.
Click to expand...

Why not Daves rose in red on a blackground for the red napkins?


----------



## Lurker 2

thanks Dave! the checkered pattern gives considerable scope for colour work- the napkins are cut from Marrimekko, or similar design materials.


----------



## NanaCaren

I wonder what colours you are using? I have slowed down on egg cosies and napkin rings, my daughter does not do boiled eggs, and does not set the table with napkins. My own napkins are a bright red, one set, and a vivid green, the second set, I guess I should work out something for them. Maybe black and white checkered would be a good contrast.[/quote]

12:45am is about the time I go to bed. 
The lambs are outside in the pasture except for the little one. Jamie has a pen set up in the yard for him.

I am making the red rose on white for the 23rd. Then I'm making matching assorted colors using both black and white background. I will make an egg cosy for each of the grandchildren using their favorite color for the rose. 
Black and white would be a good contrast or maybe a bright yellow and black.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi NanaCaren! I am trying to figure out more accurately the time difference. Is it nearly 8-30 am with you?
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, it is 8:33 am right now. I am working on some rose napkin rings and egg cozies for my sister. I have almost finished my set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder what colours you are using? I have slowed down on egg cosies and napkin rings, my daughter does not do boiled eggs, and does not set the table with napkins. My own napkins are a bright red, one set, and a vivid green, the second set, I guess I should work out something for them. Maybe black and white checkered would be a good contrast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not Daves rose in red on a blackground for the red napkins?
Click to expand...

The napkins are cut from a very bold fabric, and would not really suit the roses, or other floral- that is why I am thinking seriously of the checkers as a starting point. 
I plan to make a few phone calls when I get back from the post office, later this morning, to see if I can find out anything about possum fur.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I wonder what colours you are using? I have slowed down on egg cosies and napkin rings, my daughter does not do boiled eggs, and does not set the table with napkins. My own napkins are a bright red, one set, and a vivid green, the second set, I guess I should work out something for them. Maybe black and white checkered would be a good contrast.


12:45am is about the time I go to bed. 
The lambs are outside in the pasture except for the little one. Jamie has a pen set up in the yard for him.

I am making the red rose on white for the 23rd. Then I'm making matching assorted colors using both black and white background. I will make an egg cosy for each of the grandchildren using their favorite color for the rose. 
Black and white would be a good contrast or maybe a bright yellow and black.[/quote]

If I can find the right colours I think I will be guided by the colours of the fabric, the red has quite an intense blue as well. Good excuse to go to the LYS!!!

I have already slept about 4 hours, I often end up on the computer at this sort of time, until I tire again.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> thanks Dave! the checkered pattern gives considerable scope for colour work- the napkins are cut from Marrimekko, or similar design materials.


Glad that helps, they're very quick to make and although I used black & white for motor racing, I've used lots of other colour combinations, black and gold work together particularly well. Have fun!

I love Marimekko, I always buy one of their shirts in that year's stripe whenever I go to Helsinki, they make a practical souvenir!

Dave


----------



## DorisT

flockie said:


> We had thunderstorms here this evening. Nothing too severe, but grateful for the rain. Having so little snow this past winter will cause many problems for farmers. Again such terrible weather from Texas, Oklahoma and up through the midwest. I heard something like 100 tornadoes - could that be right? 5mmdpns hoping you don't experience power outages from the snowstorm. Everyone, be safe. Signing off for tonight, Goodnight...


I think I heard 120 on the news last night. That's unbelievable!! If I lived in Tornado Alley, I think I'd move.


----------



## DorisT

Marge, I think Hobo will find his way home when he gets hungry. If not, hopefully someone as kind as you will take him in.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Dave! the checkered pattern gives considerable scope for colour work- the napkins are cut from Marrimekko, or similar design materials.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that helps, they're very quick to make and although I used black & white for motor racing, I've used lots of other colour combinations, black and gold work together particularly well. Have fun!
> 
> I love Marimekko, I always buy one of their shirts in that year's stripe whenever I go to Helsinki, they make a practical souvenir!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I have some rather nice silver yarn, I could perhaps double to get it to approximately 4ply, I know you base most things on DK, but that is a very good starting point, if not yet the finish flag!!
Lucky you with your real Marimekkos, I have long coveted more, but the old pennies situation stops me!!

all puns now registered, have always been an unconcious punner!!


----------



## darowil

Oh dear Myfanwy, so you didn't know about possum fur for yarn? Sound like I've raised your inteset too.
Asked my daughter if I could hop in her suitcase on Thursday. She is off to Auckland to stay with her husbands aunt. I told her I was sure I could visit you. My family are rather intrigued by me communicating online with all these people around the world. Widening my circles more than they ever have been.


----------



## DorisT

I haven't heard anyone on the Tea Party mention Pinterest. I was just on the website and saw some interesting patterns (some free) and ideas for knitting and crocheting. As if I need more ideas!! :roll: Just Google Pinterest.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Oh dear Myfanwy, so you didn't know about possum fur for yarn? Sound like I've raised your inteset too.
> Asked my daughter if I could hop in her suitcase on Thursday. She is off to Auckland to stay with her husbands aunt. I told her I was sure I could visit you. My family are rather intrigued by me communicating online with all these people around the world. Widening my circles more than they ever have been.


My SIL has a few companies in Christchurch using the possum fur, so yes I was aware of it, if not quite in her league. You may recall an incident when President Clinton was here when an over enthusiastic young woman launched herself at Clinton- that was the SIL.

You are welcome any time you come our way. Our quarters are humble, but friends are always welcome!!


----------



## Lurker 2

I think it is great communicating all over, like this. Long may the internet survive, and may poorer countries get there too.


----------



## Grandma Gail

FireballDave said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read you can make self-rising flour by adding 1/2 teaspoon of baking powder to one cup of all purpose flour.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we do if we run out of self-raising, but you need to sift it twice. Self-raising flour is a very fine light grade, it's the reason English cakes are so light; things like fatless sponges are very insubstantial. sifting gets air into them, I even sift pre-sifted flour.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks for the sifting advice. That was not included in what I read. I'll follow your instructions - I'm sure they're more trustworthy.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> I think it is great communicating all over, like this. Long may the internet survive, and may poorer countries get there too.


I agree, I like being able to talk with people form all over the world.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Well, we did get a blizzard and it is still coming down. Winds howled all night. Power outages in the area but not in my town. Road closures and major highway closures due to the ice buildup and whiteout conditions. Cold but haha, my furnace works and so does my coffee maker!!!!

Fed the little birds their sunflower seeds after shoveling off the back deck. In my front yard a puffed up robin is eating the crabapples that are still on the tree. God provides for his creatures.

Marge, instead of thinking Hobo has run off, I prefer to think that God lent him to you for a while, and now he is back with his first family. You had an angel with you for a time, and if the angel comes back, then his purpose for being in your life is not over.


----------



## Grandma Gail

5mmdpns said:


> Well, we did get a blizzard and it is still coming down. Winds howled all night. Power outages in the area but not in my town. Road closures and major highway closures due to the ice buildup and whiteout conditions. Cold but haha, my furnace works and so does my coffee maker!!!!
> 
> We had a lot of the same in my part of the state. However, being within two blocks of Lake Superior can make a huge difference. I have a light dusting of snow on my green grass, but there are several inches on the ground up the hill from me. Parts of the Iron Range (60 miles away) got up to a foot and schools are closed in several towns. A couple years ago, I had rain, and a block up the hill there was ice all over with lots of trees down. The big lake can have surprising effects.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> Masterpiece Theatre is on now, I have not seen Edwin Drood before in any movie. I hope I get to see it all before the tv satelite signal goes out. It is freezing rain out right now. Be safe everyone who are in the paths of storms and tornadoes.
> Dave, I am willing to let the storms go over to England and drop rain on your part of the world so your grass does not dry out!!!


Hope you weathered the storm ok.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Grandma Gail said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we did get a blizzard and it is still coming down. Winds howled all night. Power outages in the area but not in my town. Road closures and major highway closures due to the ice buildup and whiteout conditions. Cold but haha, my furnace works and so does my coffee maker!!!!
> 
> We had a lot of the same in my part of the state. However, being within two blocks of Lake Superior can make a huge difference. I have a light dusting of snow on my green grass, but there are several inches on the ground up the hill from me. Parts of the Iron Range (60 miles away) got up to a foot and schools are closed in several towns. A couple years ago, I had rain, and a block up the hill there was ice all over with lots of trees down. The big lake can have surprising effects.
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, you live southeast of me. My brother and his wife and daughters live in Thunder Bay. Right now brother and SIL are in Murtle Beach playing golf. I think they get back on Wednesday. No school buses running in the area as the roads and most schools are closed. And it is still coming down....haha, but I am better prepared for this than for a tornado to rip through here. Although one did touch down here about 10 years ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Dave! the checkered pattern gives considerable scope for colour work- the napkins are cut from Marrimekko, or similar design materials.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that helps, they're very quick to make and although I used black & white for motor racing, I've used lots of other colour combinations, black and gold work together particularly well. Have fun!
> 
> I love Marimekko, I always buy one of their shirts in that year's stripe whenever I go to Helsinki, they make a practical souvenir!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have some rather nice silver yarn, I could perhaps double to get it to approximately 4ply, I know you base most things on DK, but that is a very good starting point, if not yet the finish flag!!
> Lucky you with your real Marimekkos, I have long coveted more, but the old pennies situation stops me!!
> 
> all puns now registered, have always been an unconcious punner!!
Click to expand...

I'm into striped shirts, I have them in every width. I particularly go for _Footballer's Stripe_, which is in the unusual proportions of 6mm white/5mm colour, it's very effective.

I've used DMC embroidery thread for detail on cotton projects before now, some of their metallics and luminous threads look brilliant on a black background. I found single (6 strands) knits up best on 2.75mm needles and double (12 strands) on 4mm needles, but you need to experiment when mixing it with conventional knitting yarns.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Masterpiece Theatre is on now, I have not seen Edwin Drood before in any movie. I hope I get to see it all before the tv satelite signal goes out. It is freezing rain out right now. Be safe everyone who are in the paths of storms and tornadoes.
> Dave, I am willing to let the storms go over to England and drop rain on your part of the world so your grass does not dry out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you weathered the storm ok.
Click to expand...

I did ok. Woke up many times during the night to make sure the electricity was still on and the winds howled.  :x :?


----------



## budasha

Marge - I'm so saddened to learn that Hobo is missing. I always read your posts to find out what was happening with him. Hopefully, he's just out for a walk-about and will be back with you soon.


----------



## margewhaples

I agree with you Needleme. My heart is heavy now, but its not the first time. I just pray that he stays well, warm and fed and that my suspicions of abuse were not founded. Also hope that he did not get picked up by the animal control as they only keep them 3 days. It is in God's hands and he is merciful, loving and kind. I will think again about rescuing another as I am well aware that the quality of my life is enriched and dependent upon that special bond between man and dog. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> I'm into striped shirts, I have them in every width. I particularly go for _]Footballer's Stripe_, which is in the unusual proportions of 6mm white/5mm colour, it's very effective.
> 
> Dave


I love it when my husband gets new shirts with strips in them- if they need ironing he needs to do them because I end with a headache. and somehow it hasn't yet occured to him to get ones without strips so that I will iron them. As he works and I don't at least currently I figure that ironing the ones that need it and that I can iron is the least I can do.


----------



## FireballDave

Grandma Gail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read you can make self-rising flour by adding 1/2 teaspoon of baking powder to one cup of all purpose flour.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we do if we run out of self-raising, but you need to sift it twice. Self-raising flour is a very fine light grade, it's the reason English cakes are so light; things like fatless sponges are very insubstantial. sifting gets air into them, I even sift pre-sifted flour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the sifting advice. That was not included in what I read. I'll follow your instructions - I'm sure they're more trustworthy.
Click to expand...

As you've probably noticed from the receipts I've posted, traditional English cakes and biscuits are very light. We achieve this by using very white, very fine flour and sifting it twice. For cakes we gently fold it into our batters using a metal spoon.

It's very important to have everything prepared and to work quickly, the raising agents start working as soon as they get wet; so it's a case of a quick stir and straight into the oven, that way you get the greatest amount of air into the cake.

Hope that helps.
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> I haven't heard anyone on the Tea Party mention Pinterest. I was just on the website and saw some interesting patterns (some free) and ideas for knitting and crocheting. As if I need more ideas!! :roll: Just Google Pinterest.


What a dangerous site that is!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> I agree with you Needleme. My heart is heavy now, but its not the first time. I just pray that he stays well, warm and fed and that my suspicions of abuse were not founded. Also hope that he did not get picked up by the animal control as they only keep them 3 days. It is in God's hands and he is merciful, loving and kind. I will think again about rescuing another as I am well aware that the quality of my life is enriched and dependent upon that special bond between man and dog. Marlark Marge.


Can you phone animal control and other rescue type places to see if he has been brought in? :-D


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm into striped shirts, I have them in every width. I particularly go for _]Footballer's Stripe_, which is in the unusual proportions of 6mm white/5mm colour, it's very effective.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when my husband gets new shirts with strips in them- if they need ironing he needs to do them because I end with a headache. and somehow it hasn't yet occured to him to get ones without strips so that I will iron them. As he works and I don't at least currently I figure that ironing the ones that need it and that I can iron is the least I can do.
Click to expand...

As a boy, I could never work out whether the tramlines down my shirtsleeves were due to incompetence; inattention, a desire to dump an irksome chore or; simple malice -all were equally likely! I found it was far safer to keep women away from my shirts and set aside a couple of hours per week to iron them properly myself.

Dave


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anyone on the Tea Party mention Pinterest. I was just on the website and saw some interesting patterns (some free) and ideas for knitting and crocheting. As if I need more ideas!! :roll: Just Google Pinterest.
> 
> 
> 
> What a dangerous site that is!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

You're right, Dave! I noticed something about motorcycles, etc. Did you find that interest group? I found some interesting recipes, like a fruit cobbler made with only 3 ingredients and a Greek lentil soup; want to try both.


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> As a boy, I could never work out whether the tramlines down my shirtsleeves were due to incompetence; inattention, a desire to dump an irksome chore or; simple malice -all were equally likely! I found it was far safer to keep women away from my shirts and set aside a couple of hours per week to iron them properly myself.
> 
> Dave


So what's your secret for avoiding the creases in your shirt sleeves? Do you use a ham?


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> I haven't heard anyone on the Tea Party mention Pinterest. I was just on the website and saw some interesting patterns (some free) and ideas for knitting and crocheting. As if I need more ideas!! :roll: Just Google Pinterest.


What a site, I should probably not look at it again.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anyone on the Tea Party mention Pinterest. I was just on the website and saw some interesting patterns (some free) and ideas for knitting and crocheting. As if I need more ideas!! :roll: Just Google Pinterest.
> 
> 
> 
> What a dangerous site that is!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, Dave! I noticed something about motorcycles, etc. Did you find that interest group? I found some interesting recipes, like a fruit cobbler made with only 3 ingredients and a Greek lentil soup; want to try both.
Click to expand...

I had a quick look, I'll have a proper play when I get home, I'm just having a pint after the boring grocery shopping at the moment.

Dave


----------



## flockie

5mmdpns said:


> Well, we did get a blizzard and it is still coming down. Winds howled all night. Power outages in the area but not in my town. Road closures and major highway closures due to the ice buildup and whiteout conditions. Cold but haha, my furnace works and so does my coffee maker!!!!
> 
> Fed the little birds their sunflower seeds after shoveling off the back deck. In my front yard a puffed up robin is eating the crabapples that are still on the tree. God provides for his creatures.
> 
> Marge, instead of thinking Hobo has run off, I prefer to think that God lent him to you for a while, and now he is back with his first family. You had an angel with you for a time, and if the angel comes back, then his purpose for being in your life is not over.


5mmdpns, furnace and coffee pot! Seems like you're all set. Add a bit of knitting - perhaps while looking out your deck at the snow and the birds feeding - sounds like a good day.

I too have checked out Pinterest. I have found a great many knitting patterns and recipes. It can be addicting and I find I spend way too much time on that site. I need to get back to the baby blanket I'm knitting - not quite half done and the baby shower is Sunday.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a boy, I could never work out whether the tramlines down my shirtsleeves were due to incompetence; inattention, a desire to dump an irksome chore or; simple malice -all were equally likely! I found it was far safer to keep women away from my shirts and set aside a couple of hours per week to iron them properly myself.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your secret for avoiding the creases in your shirt sleeves? Do you use a ham?
Click to expand...

I wash them by hand and dry them on the line whenever possible. A sharp single crease can be achieved by dampening the corner of a bar of soap and running it down the inside of the sleeve.

Dave


----------



## darowil

I'm just having a pint after the boring grocery shopping at the moment.

Dave

I go for coffee after the grocery shopping. Or after a walk (well in the middle of it)

Have now added an English Bulldog to my list of things to knit! My footy team is are known as the Bulldogs so when I eventually finsih it it can come with me. Talking to a lady in the library about the pattern and she said I woul dhave to make shure the TV cameras saw it. Maybe if I sit behing the goals I could wave him in the air because the cameras will be facing that way. And remember that in our footy a number of goals are scored each game- we scored 20 in our last game. An improvement on 7 in each of our first two games.
But I have managed to finish 3 pairs of socks and a jacket in the last few days- and fought the desire to start a new project and working on my WIPs. However as I am flying to Melbourne for the day (I was going to say tomorrow but it is today) and I always use bamboo needles when flying I can start a new pair for that- one of the WIPs I finished was a sock on the bamboo circular so I could have a fresh pair of socks with me.


----------



## Sorlenna

I've just caught up after not turning the computer on yesterday~lots of pages to read!

Marge, I hope Hobo returns, but if he does not, you know you have done a great deal for him--and he has enriched your life with his stay. I am sure he came into your life for a reason, and the story may not be over yet! I do hope he is all right, wherever he is--perhaps he just has a few last wild oats to sow and then he will be back with you to stay.

I finished the flower hat Saturday night but am holding off on sending out the pics or pattern just yet; I want to try working the brim another way to see which one is easier. I want it to be as simple a pattern as I can make it. DD was thrilled with the result, though, and the fella just laughed at me when I put it on (which was exactly the reaction I wanted, in fact). So I'm happy with it overall. Some silliness is good for the soul! 

Last night I made pizza with olive oil, herbs, chicken, spinach, onions, sliced tomatoes, and cheese (we don't really like tomato paste); he said it was the best one yet (but he says that every time, so I guess I'm making progress with my pizza skills, lol). One of the kids came over and they messed around with Google Earth, looking at various things around the area. I started on another hat (I love hats, if you couldn't tell), and today I'm back to work in a bit. The day off was super, though!

I hope all those who need mending (physical or otherwise) continue to make progress and those suffering a loss find comfort.


----------



## pammie1234

When I talk about things on the Tea Party, everyone is so impressed. I love having friends all over the world! Learning about other customs, food, and seeing beautiful pictures of places, just seems to broaden my outlook on life. I am so thankful that I found this site!


----------



## Joe P

I have been listening or I guess reading the Tea Party and Dave of England explained to me that this is a sight where people share and commune with others. I am new so if I make a mistake please just clue me in. Hehe. Oh, this on all the time or just the week ends?


----------



## Joe P

pammie1234 said:


> When I talk about things on the Tea Party, everyone is so impressed. I love having friends all over the world! Learning about other customs, food, and seeing beautiful pictures of places, just seems to broaden my outlook on life. I am so thankful that I found this site!


Is Richardson, Texas close to San Antonio, my geography is horrible? sorry.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I have been listening or I guess reading the Tea Party and Dave of England explained to me that this is a sight where people share and commune with others. I am new so if I make a mistake please just clue me in. Hehe. Oh, this on all the time or just the week ends?


A new Tea Party is started by Dave each Friday at about 5pmCST. Dave posts some little tidbit of fact and gives us a recipe. We all join in when we can, and it runs the entire week until the next Tea Party.


----------



## Joe P

o'k then we can go on with the same subject all the next week right???? he he. love it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> o'k then we can go on with the same subject all the next week right???? he he. love it.


yup we can, what ever suits your fancy!! Give us one of your favorite recipes and we will all cook up a storm with it!! Do you have a pet? most of us have pets or some critter we look after.


----------



## Joe P

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> o'k then we can go on with the same subject all the next week right???? he he. love it.
> 
> 
> 
> yup we can, what ever suits your fancy!! Give us one of your favorite recipes and we will all cook up a storm with it!! Do you have a pet? most of us have pets or some critter we look after.
Click to expand...

Yes, I have two big standard Poodles (Buck and Sateen) and a Laso (Duffy), a Chijuajua (Chuey) and the cat (Kee Kee).

We take care of my 91 year old Mother that we brought down here from Seattle 5 years ago who still lives in her own apartment we got her with a provider coming in every day.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> o'k then we can go on with the same subject all the next week right???? he he. love it.
> 
> 
> 
> yup we can, what ever suits your fancy!! Give us one of your favorite recipes and we will all cook up a storm with it!! Do you have a pet? most of us have pets or some critter we look after.
Click to expand...

Does that include husbands and gannets?


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I have been listening or I guess reading the Tea Party and Dave of England explained to me that this is a sight where people share and commune with others. I am new so if I make a mistake please just clue me in. Hehe. Oh, this on all the time or just the week ends?


Feel free to join in, it started out with the idea of it running over the weekend, but it now stretches all the way down the week. I start things off at 11:00p.m. London time every Friday, currently British Summer Time (BST). I generally talk about what I'll be doing over the coming weekend and post one of my favourite receipts. After that it's up to everybody else to talk about what's going on where they are.

I don't claim ownership, I merely start the thread off. The only rule is that conversation should be light, friendly and avoid contentious subjects or anything too technical for general interest.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> o'k then we can go on with the same subject all the next week right???? he he. love it.
> 
> 
> 
> yup we can, what ever suits your fancy!! Give us one of your favorite recipes and we will all cook up a storm with it!! Do you have a pet? most of us have pets or some critter we look after.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that include husbands and gannets?
Click to expand...

I guess it does. A household needs more than one occupant and some say the more the merrier. (Just one husband/spouse at a time though, anymore would be icky). Gannets need feeding and since there are so many recipes shared here, that would not be an issue!! Of course they are welcome to bring their friends over too. The cook needs a day off, so they would be welcome to the kitchen. Right Dave? Gannets get a cooking day for themselves. :lol:


----------



## Joe P

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> o'k then we can go on with the same subject all the next week right???? he he. love it.
> 
> 
> 
> yup we can, what ever suits your fancy!! Give us one of your favorite recipes and we will all cook up a storm with it!! Do you have a pet? most of us have pets or some critter we look after.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that include husbands and gannets?
Click to expand...

So, do you have a gannet? Aren't they large white birds, excuse my ignorance.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> o'k then we can go on with the same subject all the next week right???? he he. love it.
> 
> 
> 
> yup we can, what ever suits your fancy!! Give us one of your favorite recipes and we will all cook up a storm with it!! Do you have a pet? most of us have pets or some critter we look after.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that include husbands and gannets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, do you have a gannet? Aren't they large white birds, excuse my ignorance.
Click to expand...

Dave has labeled his teenage son and his friends as _gannets_ because they seem to have never ending appetites!! We have just sort of adopted the term for any hungry youngsters!! haha
My gannet is 29 this year living out in Vancouver, British Columbia! He is a great cook too but sometimes he is happy just eating seafood and pasta dishes. And do you have gannets? Unfortunately, some are only blessed with one. I had always dreamed of having at least 4 but was never blessed with more than my son.
BTW, you are free to ask any question you wish to here at the Tea Party, because someone will have an answer for you!

And on the topic of pasta and seafood dishes, any one have a good recipe for a clam and pasta dish? preferably one with a creamed sauce??? does one exist? I have a can of clams. Oh, I also have a can of black beans that I dont know what to do with here.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> o'k then we can go on with the same subject all the next week right???? he he. love it.
> 
> 
> 
> yup we can, what ever suits your fancy!! Give us one of your favorite recipes and we will all cook up a storm with it!! Do you have a pet? most of us have pets or some critter we look after.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that include husbands and gannets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, do you have a gannet? Aren't they large white birds, excuse my ignorance.
Click to expand...

Mine take the form of perpetually ravenous teenage boys, capable of spotting a tasty morsel from great distances, then swooping down to collect it at astonishing speed!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> o'k then we can go on with the same subject all the next week right???? he he. love it.
> 
> 
> 
> yup we can, what ever suits your fancy!! Give us one of your favorite recipes and we will all cook up a storm with it!! Do you have a pet? most of us have pets or some critter we look after.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that include husbands and gannets?
Click to expand...

If they're semi-domesticated!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

My gannets have all grown up, too, and 3 have moved out but the youngest (21) is still at home--she can hang around as long as she likes as far as I'm concerned! We have a lot of fun and she's getting to be quite a good cook.  There's also the significant other and two cats at the moment, though I would have more if I could manage it. Someday, when I get my house in the country again...


----------



## Joe P

I have had a diverticulitis attack this last week end and today I am just resting getting over it. I have the computer on and doing many messages and love talking to all of you. 

Oh, the gannet thing is explained and I love it. Yes, I have two, a boy Tim and a girl Catherine. They both are married and have between them five children, however they all live 1800 miles away from me in Washington and Idaho states. Soooooooooooooooo, I don't have them to dinner often, he he.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> o'k then we can go on with the same subject all the next week right???? he he. love it.


Some things carry over, but starting a new thread every week means new topics get introduced.

Dace


----------



## darowil

One spouse is definitely enough! My husband is very glad he doesn't live in a country where polygamy is the norm- he thinks one wife is enough.
Well I better try sleeping. It is almosr 3am and I need to be on a plan in just over 6 hours! Think I might up late yet again tomorrow night. I will have had so much coffee today that I will still be wired when I should be sleeping. This staying up all night works when I don't need to get up and think for the day. If I can get up when ready it really doesn't matter too much. When I wandered in in the early of the morning the other day he asked what the nocturnal creature was. As I pointed out he was awake so who was he to talk? Maybe I could stay up all night and go to the airport bright and early with David and fine a quite place to sleep there. David is also flying out for the day, but to Sydney not Melbourne. But he leaves earlier and arrives back later than me.


----------



## iamsam

for those of you that like to crochet doilies here is an url that should make your fingers tingle to pick up your hook. scroll down and click on the picture you want - the directions with picture will pop up - easy to cut and paste. you should check out this site - their patterns are all vintage - and they have knitting patterns also. i am knitting a vest style three button cardigan from this site. think you will enjoy browsing.

sam

http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/coats258/floral-doilies


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> o'k then we can go on with the same subject all the next week right???? he he. love it.
> 
> 
> 
> yup we can, what ever suits your fancy!! Give us one of your favorite recipes and we will all cook up a storm with it!! Do you have a pet? most of us have pets or some critter we look after.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that include husbands and gannets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it does. A household needs more than one occupant and some say the more the merrier. (Just one husband/spouse at a time though, anymore would be icky). Gannets need feeding and since there are so many recipes shared here, that would not be an issue!! Of course they are welcome to bring their friends over too. The cook needs a day off, so they would be welcome to the kitchen. Right Dave? Gannets get a cooking day for themselves. :lol:
Click to expand...

_The Lad_ is quite competent in the kitchen and more than capable of cooking dinner, I made sure of it!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorry about the diverticulitis attack, Joe. You will find that for the most part we are all of the human race here and have physical afflictions which we seem to knit around!


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> Does that include husbands and gannets?


If they're semi-domesticated!

Dave[/quote]

Mine is.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> for those of you that like to crochet doilies here is an url that should make your fingers tingle to pick up your hook.
> sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/coats258/floral-doilies


Wow! What a find, Sam! I haven't done any fine thread crochet in a while, but you're right--those are tempting! I'll have to browse more later and have bookmarked it. Thanks!


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> o'k then we can go on with the same subject all the next week right???? he he. love it.
> 
> 
> 
> yup we can, what ever suits your fancy!! Give us one of your favorite recipes and we will all cook up a storm with it!! Do you have a pet? most of us have pets or some critter we look after.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that include husbands and gannets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it does. A household needs more than one occupant and some say the more the merrier. (Just one husband/spouse at a time though, anymore would be icky). Gannets need feeding and since there are so many recipes shared here, that would not be an issue!! Of course they are welcome to bring their friends over too. The cook needs a day off, so they would be welcome to the kitchen. Right Dave? Gannets get a cooking day for themselves. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The Lad_ is quite competent in the kitchen and more than capable of cooking dinner, I made sure of it!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Mine remember cooking custard in the microwave before they went to school. Microwaves were great for things like this- much less likely to tip hot stuff on themselves. And I sure made sure they kept it up. So when they left home they could both cook very competently, and now do more than I do.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Dave! the checkered pattern gives considerable scope for colour work- the napkins are cut from Marrimekko, or similar design materials.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that helps, they're very quick to make and although I used black & white for motor racing, I've used lots of other colour combinations, black and gold work together particularly well. Have fun!
> 
> I love Marimekko, I always buy one of their shirts in that year's stripe whenever I go to Helsinki, they make a practical souvenir!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have some rather nice silver yarn, I could perhaps double to get it to approximately 4ply, I know you base most things on DK, but that is a very good starting point, if not yet the finish flag!!
> Lucky you with your real Marimekkos, I have long coveted more, but the old pennies situation stops me!!
> 
> all puns now registered, have always been an unconcious punner!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm into striped shirts, I have them in every width. I particularly go for _Footballer's Stripe_, which is in the unusual proportions of 6mm white/5mm colour, it's very effective.
> 
> I've used DMC embroidery thread for detail on cotton projects before now, some of their metallics and luminous threads look brilliant on a black background. I found single (6 strands) knits up best on 2.75mm needles and double (12 strands) on 4mm needles, but you need to experiment when mixing it with conventional knitting yarns.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you for the advice, I had not thought of embroidery floss, but that gives tremendous scope for colour!


----------



## iamsam

have you called animal control - you could get him back if they have him.

sam



margewhaples said:


> I agree with you Needleme. My heart is heavy now, but its not the first time. I just pray that he stays well, warm and fed and that my suspicions of abuse were not founded. Also hope that he did not get picked up by the animal control as they only keep them 3 days. It is in God's hands and he is merciful, loving and kind. I will think again about rescuing another as I am well aware that the quality of my life is enriched and dependent upon that special bond between man and dog. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Joe P

Oh well, stuff happens and I am grateful to have this time with all of you more so than usual. I agree we all have afflictions and you are so right when you say we knit around them.


----------



## KatyNora

Finally! I've caught up at last after being away from the computer most of the past weekend. The conversation certainly has been wide-ranging this week. I kept wanting to stop and write comments as I read through, but then it would have taken me quite a lot longer to catch up on the reading and it has been fun just listening in. This is such a great place to visit. I won't bore you all with a long list of acquisitions, but suffice it to say my friends and I had a very successful day of rummage sale and thrift shopping on Saturday, including some nice yarns and an impromptu picnic by the water. I do feel blessed to have such good friends to spend time with.

Complete change of subject: I'm not a _Dr. Who_ fan myself but I know a lot of folks here are, as is my DD in New York. When we talked this weekend, she told me she had read that they were filming in NYC last week, so she took a chance on one of the possible sites and was there to watch all the action. She says there were quite a few fans watching, but she was impressed with how quiet and well behaved they were. I guess _Who_ fans are very nice folks.


----------



## FireballDave

Love the hat Sorlenna, lovely stitch pattern.

Dave


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> for those of you that like to crochet doilies here is an url that should make your fingers tingle to pick up your hook. scroll down and click on the picture you want - the directions with picture will pop up - easy to cut and paste. you should check out this site - their patterns are all vintage - and they have knitting patterns also. i am knitting a vest style three button cardigan from this site. think you will enjoy browsing.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/coats258/floral-doilies


I get the email from this site too. That really caught my eye this morning. I don't think I've ever seen daffodils on a doily. Was going to ask if you were going to make one, but nooooo, you have to have three hands. Might need four hands for that one.


----------



## iamsam

joe - welcome to the tea party - a new party begins at 6m every friday and runs through the week until six the next friday when dave begins another new tea party. check in often - we love newcomers so join in the chit chat.

sam



Joe P said:


> I have been listening or I guess reading the Tea Party and Dave of England explained to me that this is a sight where people share and commune with others. I am new so if I make a mistake please just clue me in. Hehe. Oh, this on all the time or just the week ends?


----------



## Joe P

thewren said:


> joe - welcome to the tea party - a new party begins at 6m every friday and runs through the week until six the next friday when dave begins another new tea party. check in often - we love newcomers so join in the chit chat.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been listening or I guess reading the Tea Party and Dave of England explained to me that this is a sight where people share and commune with others. I am new so if I make a mistake please just clue me in. Hehe. Oh, this on all the time or just the week ends?
Click to expand...

thanks, sam and all of you.


----------



## jmai5421

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anyone on the Tea Party mention Pinterest. I was just on the website and saw some interesting patterns (some free) and ideas for knitting and crocheting. As if I need more ideas!! :roll: Just Google Pinterest.
> 
> 
> 
> What a dangerous site that is!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dangerous how?


----------



## jmai5421

flockie said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we did get a blizzard and it is still coming down. Winds howled all night. Power outages in the area but not in my town. Road closures and major highway closures due to the ice buildup and whiteout conditions. Cold but haha, my furnace works and so does my coffee maker!!!!
> 
> Fed the little birds their sunflower seeds after shoveling off the back deck. In my front yard a puffed up robin is eating the crabapples that are still on the tree. God provides for his creatures.
> 
> Marge, instead of thinking Hobo has run off, I prefer to think that God lent him to you for a while, and now he is back with his first family. You had an angel with you for a time, and if the angel comes back, then his purpose for being in your life is not over.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns, furnace and coffee pot! Seems like you're all set. Add a bit of knitting - perhaps while looking out your deck at the snow and the birds feeding - sounds like a good day.
> 
> I too have checked out Pinterest. I have found a great many knitting patterns and recipes. It can be addicting and I find I spend way too much time on that site. I need to get back to the baby blanket I'm knitting - not quite half done and the baby shower is Sunday.
Click to expand...

My daughter set up an accouont for me, divided everything up into folders with my interests. I let her do the work. Sometimes when I want to save something that i want, I label it, put it into the proper folder and pin it. However I spent more time on KP. I probably only go into pinterest 1x per week or not even that much. I thought Dave meant dangerous in another way as viruses not addiction. That might happen this summer when my DH retires and we move to the cabin in Northern MN. It can get boring when all work is done or when the weather is bad. Then I will be on my computer. First KP and then Pinterest.


----------



## pammie1234

Welcome, Joe. Richardson is north of Dallas, so in Texas terms, it is pretty close to San Antonio. You will love this forum. Everyone is so nice, and we have all become friends even though we have never met! Everyone is very supportive whether it be knitting, crochet, or personal. We are there for each other.


----------



## jmai5421

pammie1234 said:


> When I talk about things on the Tea Party, everyone is so impressed. I love having friends all over the world! Learning about other customs, food, and seeing beautiful pictures of places, just seems to broaden my outlook on life. I am so thankful that I found this site!


I agree. I love this site.


----------



## FireballDave

jmai5421 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anyone on the Tea Party mention Pinterest. I was just on the website and saw some interesting patterns (some free) and ideas for knitting and crocheting. As if I need more ideas!! :roll: Just Google Pinterest.
> 
> 
> 
> What a dangerous site that is!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dangerous how?
Click to expand...

Dangerous because it has far too many tempting projects to look at, not because it's a computer threat or anything like that!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Ok, taxes are due tomorrow. I decided that I better get my act together and get them done. I put all my important documents in a folder. Guess what! I can't find the folder! I may be pulling an all nighter searching!


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> Ok, taxes are due tomorrow. I decided that I better get my act together and get them done. I put all my important documents in a folder. Guess what! I can't find the folder! I may be pulling an all nighter searching!


Good luck with this and may the taxes be with you!!! (and not tossed in the bin).


----------



## jmai5421

FireballDave said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anyone on the Tea Party mention Pinterest. I was just on the website and saw some interesting patterns (some free) and ideas for knitting and crocheting. As if I need more ideas!! :roll: Just Google Pinterest.
> 
> 
> 
> What a dangerous site that is!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dangerous how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dangerous because it has far too many tempting projects to look at, not because it's a computer threat or anything like that!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I had to ask since we just got the computer back. I did good since the virus had't attached itself(less time to clean means less$$), however it was slowing the computer down. I want to be careful so it doesn't have to go back anytime soon, besides I miss my friends on KP, especially the TP when it is in the shop.


----------



## Joe P

pammie1234 said:


> Welcome, Joe. Richardson is north of Dallas, so in Texas terms, it is pretty close to San Antonio. You will love this forum. Everyone is so nice, and we have all become friends even though we have never met! Everyone is very supportive whether it be knitting, crochet, or personal. We are there for each other.


I think it took me 5 hours to drive to Dallas many years ago on hiway 35 so if you are north of Dallas that is a bit, huh? Of course Texas is a big state but I love it and thank you for welcoming me.


----------



## Edith M

Know what that is like! No fun at all. I'm sure your doctor has given you good advice but I have a plan of attack that works for me and you might want to try. Basicly it is ; Fruit on an empty stomach only ( 30 minutes before or 3 hours after a meal). Never eat plant starch with animal protien. 
A typical dinner for me is 3 oz lean meat and 1 cup of any non starchy vegetable. One container of Activia as a desert. If you are interested I can give you a site to look into, just PM me Edith M


Joe P said:


> I have had a diverticulitis attack this last week end and today I am just resting getting over it. I have the computer on and doing many messages and love talking to all of you.
> 
> Oh, the gannet thing is explained and I love it. Yes, I have two, a boy Tim and a girl Catherine. They both are married and have between them five children, however they all live 1800 miles away from me in Washington and Idaho states. Soooooooooooooooo, I don't have them to dinner often, he he.


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a boy, I could never work out whether the tramlines down my shirtsleeves were due to incompetence; inattention, a desire to dump an irksome chore or; simple malice -all were equally likely! I found it was far safer to keep women away from my shirts and set aside a couple of hours per week to iron them properly myself.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your secret for avoiding the creases in your shirt sleeves? Do you use a ham?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wash them by hand and dry them on the line whenever possible. A sharp single crease can be achieved by dampening the corner of a bar of soap and running it down the inside of the sleeve.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

You are just so full of helpful hints - and you wash by hand too!!!!. I'm thankful that I no longer have to iron shirts - or much of any ironing if I can help it. Used to have to iron my brother's shirts all the time and I now have an aversion to the iron. My DH's shirts didn't need ironing or if they did, they went to the cleaner.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we did get a blizzard and it is still coming down. Winds howled all night. Power outages in the area but not in my town. Road closures and major highway closures due to the ice buildup and whiteout conditions. Cold but haha, my furnace works and so does my coffee maker!!!!
> 
> We had a lot of the same in my part of the state. However, being within two blocks of Lake Superior can make a huge difference. I have a light dusting of snow on my green grass, but there are several inches on the ground up the hill from me. Parts of the Iron Range (60 miles away) got up to a foot and schools are closed in several towns. A couple years ago, I had rain, and a block up the hill there was ice all over with lots of trees down. The big lake can have surprising effects.
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, you live southeast of me. My brother and his wife and daughters live in Thunder Bay. Right now brother and SIL are in Murtle Beach playing golf. I think they get back on Wednesday. No school buses running in the area as the roads and most schools are closed. And it is still coming down....haha, but I am better prepared for this than for a tornado to rip through here. Although one did touch down here about 10 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were in that tornado you mentioned (about 10 years ago). We were on Georgian Bay in our boat and the tornado came through at 1 a.m. and we ended up on shore. It was unbelieavable - I think we landed on the only sandy spot in Georgian Bay. The boat ended up sitting between rocks and hardly had a scratch on the keel. Needless to say, we were all terrified and our pom, Tasha, never did get over it. Never want to go through that again. I believe another boat did sink during the storm but everyone was ok.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a boy, I could never work out whether the tramlines down my shirtsleeves were due to incompetence; inattention, a desire to dump an irksome chore or; simple malice -all were equally likely! I found it was far safer to keep women away from my shirts and set aside a couple of hours per week to iron them properly myself.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your secret for avoiding the creases in your shirt sleeves? Do you use a ham?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wash them by hand and dry them on the line whenever possible. A sharp single crease can be achieved by dampening the corner of a bar of soap and running it down the inside of the sleeve.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just so full of helpful hints - and you wash by hand too!!!!. I'm thankful that I no longer have to iron shirts - or much of any ironing if I can help it. Used to have to iron my brother's shirts all the time and I now have an aversion to the iron. My DH's shirts didn't need ironing or if they did, they went to the cleaner.
Click to expand...

I hate to say it, but clothes really do look good for longer if you wash them by hand, no way am I putting good shirts in a machine!

Dave


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a boy, I could never work out whether the tramlines down my shirtsleeves were due to incompetence; inattention, a desire to dump an irksome chore or; simple malice -all were equally likely! I found it was far safer to keep women away from my shirts and set aside a couple of hours per week to iron them properly myself.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your secret for avoiding the creases in your shirt sleeves? Do you use a ham?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wash them by hand and dry them on the line whenever possible. A sharp single crease can be achieved by dampening the corner of a bar of soap and running it down the inside of the sleeve.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just so full of helpful hints - and you wash by hand too!!!!. I'm thankful that I no longer have to iron shirts - or much of any ironing if I can help it. Used to have to iron my brother's shirts all the time and I now have an aversion to the iron. My DH's shirts didn't need ironing or if they did, they went to the cleaner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to say it, but clothes really do look good for longer if you wash them by hand, no way am I putting good shirts in a machine!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I can't argue about that because you're right.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> for those of you that like to crochet doilies here is an url that should make your fingers tingle to pick up your hook. scroll down and click on the picture you want - the directions with picture will pop up - easy to cut and paste. you should check out this site - their patterns are all vintage - and they have knitting patterns also. i am knitting a vest style three button cardigan from this site. think you will enjoy browsing.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/coats258/floral-doilies


sam, thanks for the link. I'm going to have a look when I have more time.


----------



## martin keith

I agree Dave, I ware almost every thing that is a shirt made of cotton, just so it can be Laundered, starched, and Ironed. Everything must have sharp crease and the shoes "spit shined" so you can see your reflection. It just looks so crisp and clean. And things dried outside just smell so much better.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> for those of you that like to crochet doilies here is an url that should make your fingers tingle to pick up your hook. scroll down and click on the picture you want - the directions with picture will pop up - easy to cut and paste. you should check out this site - their patterns are all vintage - and they have knitting patterns also. i am knitting a vest style three button cardigan from this site. think you will enjoy browsing.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/coats258/floral-doilies


Thanks for posting, I just may have to make some new doilies for the summer.


----------



## DorisT

Joe P said:


> I have been listening or I guess reading the Tea Party and Dave of England explained to me that this is a sight where people share and commune with others. I am new so if I make a mistake please just clue me in. Hehe. Oh, this on all the time or just the week ends?


Joe, it begins on or about 6 PM EDST on a Friday and it can sometimes run past the next Friday. But Dave always starts a new Tea Party on a Friday.

You must be an OK guy. My Dad was a Joseph, but everyone called him Joe! :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

jmai5421 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anyone on the Tea Party mention Pinterest. I was just on the website and saw some interesting patterns (some free) and ideas for knitting and crocheting. As if I need more ideas!! :roll: Just Google Pinterest.
> 
> 
> 
> What a dangerous site that is!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dangerous how?
Click to expand...

Too many pictures of things to make!


----------



## mjs

Grandma Gail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read you can make self-rising flour by adding 1/2 teaspoon of baking powder to one cup of all purpose flour.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we do if we run out of self-raising, but you need to sift it twice. Self-raising flour is a very fine light grade, it's the reason English cakes are so light; things like fatless sponges are very insubstantial. sifting gets air into them, I even sift pre-sifted flour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the sifting advice. That was not included in what I read. I'll follow your instructions - I'm sure they're more trustworthy.
Click to expand...

It's possible that cake flour or pastry flour, rather than all-purpose would be the thing for lightness. Less gluten.


----------



## FireballDave

I've been playing with stitch patterns on napkin rings, I made this one with a _Diamond Stitch_ on some left-over yarn. I've posted the pattern for anybody who wants to try it out, at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-74932-1.html#1373357

I used Patons _Fusion_ so I haven't a clue what shade the next one will be!

Dave


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a boy, I could never work out whether the tramlines down my shirtsleeves were due to incompetence; inattention, a desire to dump an irksome chore or; simple malice -all were equally likely! I found it was far safer to keep women away from my shirts and set aside a couple of hours per week to iron them properly myself.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your secret for avoiding the creases in your shirt sleeves? Do you use a ham?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wash them by hand and dry them on the line whenever possible. A sharp single crease can be achieved by dampening the corner of a bar of soap and running it down the inside of the sleeve.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just so full of helpful hints - and you wash by hand too!!!!. I'm thankful that I no longer have to iron shirts - or much of any ironing if I can help it. Used to have to iron my brother's shirts all the time and I now have an aversion to the iron. My DH's shirts didn't need ironing or if they did, they went to the cleaner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to say it, but clothes really do look good for longer if you wash them by hand, no way am I putting good shirts in a machine!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, I misunderstood your first post about the creases in your shirt sleeves. I thought you wanted to avoid all creases. For that you need a ham. I have a long one that is especially made for sleeves. I used to use it when I sewed dresses for myself, but some women used one because they preferred not having a crease in a blouse sleeve. I've never been that fussy.


----------



## DorisT

To all you folks who have yet to file your tax return, please heave a sigh of relief for my poor daughter. She is an accountant and had 100 + clients this year!! :XD: She's had to work 6 days a week, about 10 hours per day since mid-January to get it all done. Tomorrow is her last day, then the company closes down for a day off on the 18th. That's when we'll burn up the telephone wires playing catch up with family news. Rather than take pay for the extra hours, she saves them for vacation time.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> To all you folks who have yet to file your tax return, please heave a sigh of relief for my poor daughter. She is an accountant and had 100 + clients this year!! :XD: She's had to work 6 days a week, about 10 hours per day since mid-January to get it all done. Tomorrow is her last day, then the company closes down for a day off on the 18th. That's when we'll burn up the telephone wires playing catch up with family news. Rather than take pay for the extra hours, she saves them for vacation time.


Sensible lass, as an accountant she knows how to get best value out of her time!

Dave


----------



## siouxann

Here is a cosy that I have attempted to make in honor of the Queen's Jubilee. I used Dave's basic pattern, but added the crowns and the E II R on graph paper. I think it is a bit gaudy, so I plan to redo the 'jewels' and make changes in that way. It's only taken me a month of Mondays to get it to this shape!


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> Here is a cosy that I have attempted to make in honor of the Queen's Jubilee. I used Dave's basic pattern, but added the crowns and the E II R on graph paper. I think it is a bit gaudy, so I plan to redo the 'jewels' and make changes in that way. It's only taken me a month of Mondays to get it to this shape!


I think it's really good, I don't think a crown can have _too_ many jewels, ask any Renaissance Prince!

You're ahead of me, I haven't come up with a design yet, I'm still trying to think of something suitable.

Dave


----------



## charliesaunt

Played golf this morning....first time since breaking my ankle. Guess I'll have to look for a new sport. After 3 holes I knew for sure I can't rotate on that ankle.

Spent afternoon knitting and icing down the ankle. My husband said I should knit a "anklet" to keep it warm.


----------



## wannabear

charliesaunt said:


> Played golf this morning....first time since breaking my ankle. Guess I'll have to look for a new sport. After 3 holes I knew for sure I can't rotate on that ankle.
> 
> Spent afternoon knitting and icing down the ankle. My husband said I should knit a "anklet" to keep it warm.


How long has it been? Maybe you just need to give it a little more time to settle down.


----------



## Southern Gal

Marianne818 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deescrafty, I am glad to know that someone else understands our living situation,  I'm the cook, repair person and gardener, C does the vacuuming, washes the dishes, cleans up the yard from the dogs, keeps me in line financially (her major job) :wink: When I showed her pictures of some Barbie patterns, she borrowed needles and though she is very slow, she has one dress about halfway done! But most of all, she is an emotional support for me as I have been for her. I lost my Pop not long after we began this adventure, C stepped right up and took care of my Mom while I flew off to Texas. C had to have her baby Bear (beautiful long hair mixed breed dog) put down early last year, Bear was 15 yrs old, had been with her through all of her husbands strokes and then his passing. I was glad I was here for her. We hope to begin looking seriously for a house soon, so many requirements for each person, a perfect house probably doe not exist!!  But we have fun searching the internet and drooling over the beautiful places and nixing those that don't measure up!
> 
> 
> 
> :-D i say good for you all. it seems God is watching out for you all and what an adventure you all have awaiting you, but the perfect home, hmmmm. does it have to be in any certain area. that might be a drawback. glad you all have each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... when we say "perfect" 5 bedrooms (with private bathrooms) and on top of that some need walk in showers, one wants walk in shower and a tub.. just too funny.. as the chief cook, I want a decent size kitchen, big pantry, (no one else really cooks) no stairs completely one level.. 3 car garage... level yard, with area for gardens... at least 3 acres (privacy, have lived too close to neighbors for some of us) and must be in this county... which really limits the looking... so we may build.... think that is really the only option to satisfy everyone. But we are having a blast making our lists and playing around with drawings of what we vision as our "dream" house! :wink:
Click to expand...

 :mrgreen: well, again i say what a blast you all will have.


----------



## ivyrain

Just back to catch up after 11 year old boy slumber party. Very little slumber happened.
Oh what fun we had!! The boys my GS brought were very personable and ready to try anything. My Hubby took them outside very late and they each fired a mini flare gun. Of course that was not near enough so they had to do a bunch of fireworks on the patio. They climbed our hill several times and brought things back each time. A tire-what a treasure- and bones- most of a deer. At least they took the bones home with them. My DD stayed all weekend of course and brought her puppy- 2 year old 120 lb great dane! I am always amazed at how big he is. I have yorkies! He is just like a big kid and so nosy, in to everything and happy as can be! He tries to get into your lap and needs some lessons on listening but so do the kids!
Lots of pizza, hamburgers, cake, chips, milk, fruit etc. all disappeared. The fridge looks pretty empty but nothing was wasted! A good time was had by all!


----------



## Southern Gal

DorisT said:


> I haven't heard anyone on the Tea Party mention Pinterest. I was just on the website and saw some interesting patterns (some free) and ideas for knitting and crocheting. As if I need more ideas!! :roll: Just Google Pinterest.


 ;-) well, duh, i get on pinterest all the time and i never think of looking at knitting stuff, i always look at yard and garden stuff. cool site.
can't remember who i got the orange chicken recipe from, but i just made it and wow, its soooo good, also steamed some yellow and zucchini squash to go with. good supper awaits.


----------



## marceme

first thanks for this i had been looking alover the net for it never thought to include the SUNNY dishcloth in the name now i can make it it is gonna be easier than it looked I WAS ABOUT TO COME HERE AND ASK ABOUT IT WHEN i found a link on the search i was doing and came here JUST NOW LOOKED IT IS MY KNITTING PARADICE SITE HOW BEAUTIFUL thanks for your hekp... ME


budasha said:


> Sam - here is the site for the sunny dishcloth:
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/newsletters/apr2012web.html
> 
> It is crochet though.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Here is a cosy that I have attempted to make in honor of the Queen's Jubilee. I used Dave's basic pattern, but added the crowns and the E II R on graph paper. I think it is a bit gaudy, so I plan to redo the 'jewels' and make changes in that way. It's only taken me a month of Mondays to get it to this shape!


Great job.


----------



## cmaliza

Who-ites have always been "out of this world" great folks!


----------



## Strawberry4u

darowil said:


> the sugar gliders are gorgeous. Thought they looked like very small possums (ours that is not opossums, couldn't be bothered looking at the differences between them ) and so looked them up. They are reasonably close in that they come from the same superfamily (don't remember superfamilies from high school biology) but different families.


The horders we got Di ( the one with the half od a tail) from the California ASPCA. They drove them to Vegas to our Rescue and Sanctuary. They woman said the hoarders said they bought a pair but didn't have the money to neuter the male so within less then a year they hade 20 gliders. Their were inbreeding well you can imagine. We had to separate them in colonies ( which is what they are called when you have a group of gliders ). It's a process of seeing who gets along with whom. But the first and formost was the Vet visit, health inspection, shots for pestisites, and neutering. This is all done out of pocket or donations. So if you know of a Rescue please donate. They have a lot of costs, you have no idea specially if they are run like the one we had here that has now moved to Texas. They are wonderful people Ed and Gail Margailes.
Their website is www.luckyglider.org
They have a lot of info and since in Texas have a LLama,Goats. Ed always wanted a ranch...LOL


----------



## redriet60

thewren said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> sam, how is the puppy sales going, have you decided whether to keep one or not?
> 
> we did sell another one which leaves us three left. someone stopped this morning on her way to work - was going to stop after work but don't think she did. she is interested in the runt -which is a female - which is the only one i would have considered keeping. so cute. but that is fine - i would have her go to a good home. i am hoping this weekend will see the other ones sold - it is to rain off and on all weekend - hope it doesn't deter anyone from stopping.
> 
> i am weary tonight - mowed the yard today - looks nice. am glad there is something i can do to help heidi and gary. not much to mowing - just sit there and guide the thing around and around - two and a half acres. would go to bed early but need to go for gary at work at midnight. we are down a car until tomorrow. i would ask alex but he would argue about it and i really don't mind. would have been up anyhow.
> 
> the following url's are some new and interesting dishrags from sugar and cream yarns. think they will be fun. if anyone can fine the "sunny dishrag" let me know where - i looked and looked but couldn't find it - which is probably fine - it looks corcheted and i can no do that.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam if you download the attachment it will give you a sunrise pattern
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

It seems like the address has changed since the last time I was on. But I did find it under the search for Rescue and Sanctuary it's in Texas in a small town not Houston. It states Lucky gliders,That's if anyone is interested.


----------



## Joe P

sam, sounds like you are tuckered out, know the feeling. I am just getting over the crude today and resting, tomorrow is another day. We had a huge rain last night and our little gardens in pots, boxes flower beds with veggies are drinking it up big time. Take care of yourself and rest tonight as best as you can.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Strawberry4u said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sugar gliders are gorgeous. Thought they looked like very small possums (ours that is not opossums, couldn't be bothered looking at the differences between them ) and so looked them up. They are reasonably close in that they come from the same superfamily (don't remember superfamilies from high school biology) but different families.
> 
> 
> 
> The horders we got Di ( the one with the half od a tail) from the California ASPCA. They drove them to Vegas to our Rescue and Sanctuary. They woman said the hoarders said they bought a pair but didn't have the money to neuter the male so within less then a year they hade 20 gliders. Their were inbreeding well you can imagine. We had to separate them in colonies ( which is what they are called when you have a group of gliders ). It's a process of seeing who gets along with whom. But the first and formost was the Vet visit, health inspection, shots for pestisites, and neutering. This is all done out of pocket or donations. So if you know of a Rescue please donate. They have a lot of costs, you have no idea specially if they are run like the one we had here that has now moved to Texas. They are wonderful people Ed and Gail Margailes.
> Their website is www.luckyglider.org
> They have a lot of info and since in Texas have a LLama,Goats. Ed always wanted a ranch...LOL
Click to expand...

Is this the site? if so then you need the http:// infront of the web address. I can tell you are very passionate about the gliders! I cant bring myself to be that way about them, they just dont do anything for me. But I am considering fostering some mini schnauzers. I do need to do more research on them. There are not many mini schnauzers in my area.

http://www.luckyglider.org/


----------



## wannabear

I never bother with http://


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> I never bother with http://


Some web sites actually need that in front of the address in order to access it. Just like that one did. There are many such web addresses that also need it. If you dont put it in, then there is no access to that web site.


----------



## wannabear

That one didn't need it, and I never bother with it and have no trouble.


----------



## wannabear

You just copy the address into the address bar.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Wannabear, you always seem to be the one who does pick apart everything that I do say or mention. I am not debating this with you at all. If you dont want to put http in front of addresses, then dont. If I want to, then I will. Do what you want as that is what you always do anyways.

Quote from Dave about the Tea Party " The only rule is that conversation should be light, friendly and avoid contentious subjects or anything too technical for general interest."


----------



## wannabear

You corrected somebody who was not wrong. I was defending the fact that she was not wrong.


----------



## Sandy

thewren said:


> for those of you that like to crochet doilies here is an url that should make your fingers tingle to pick up your hook. scroll down and click on the picture you want - the directions with picture will pop up - easy to cut and paste. you should check out this site - their patterns are all vintage - and they have knitting patterns also. i am knitting a vest style three button cardigan from this site. think you will enjoy browsing.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/coats258/floral-doilies


Oh Sam they are too beautiful too bad they aren't knitted! I don't crochet either!


----------



## wannabear

Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> for those of you that like to crochet doilies here is an url that should make your fingers tingle to pick up your hook. scroll down and click on the picture you want - the directions with picture will pop up - easy to cut and paste. you should check out this site - their patterns are all vintage - and they have knitting patterns also. i am knitting a vest style three button cardigan from this site. think you will enjoy browsing.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/coats258/floral-doilies
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sam they are too beautiful too bad they aren't knitted! I don't crochet either!
Click to expand...

I might have to do this one, just because I've never seen it. I wonder why it wasn't more popular.


----------



## Needleme

5mmdpns said:


> Well, we did get a blizzard and it is still coming down. Winds howled all night. Power outages in the area but not in my town. Road closures and major highway closures due to the ice buildup and whiteout conditions. Cold but haha, my furnace works and so does my coffee maker!!!!
> 
> Fed the little birds their sunflower seeds after shoveling off the back deck. In my front yard a puffed up robin is eating the crabapples that are still on the tree. God provides for his creatures.
> 
> Marge, instead of thinking Hobo has run off, I prefer to think that God lent him to you for a while, and now he is back with his first family. You had an angel with you for a time, and if the angel comes back, then his purpose for being in your life is not over.


So glad you made it through ok! Thank God for power and coffee!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Needleme, it is going to be plus 6 to 10 degrees Celcius tomorrow so all the foot of snow we got will melt! Sun came out around 6:30pm. I had a hot tomatoe soup with cheesy croutons for supper! Yes, it sure is nice to have electricity!


----------



## Needleme

5mmdpns said:


> Needleme, it is going to be plus 6 to 10 degrees Celcius tomorrow so all the foot of snow we got will melt! Sun came out around 6:30pm. I had a hot tomatoe soup with cheesy croutons for supper! Yes, it sure is nice to have electricity!


Sounds warm and yummy. Glad you're still in such good spirits! Now you get to enjoy the mud, right?


----------



## iamsam

southern gal - you talk food without a recipe - ohhhhhhhh - haven't i taught you better. lol

sam

can't remember who i got the orange chicken recipe from, but i just made it and wow, its soooo good, also steamed some yellow and zucchini squash to go with. good supper awaits.[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns

Needleme said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme, it is going to be plus 6 to 10 degrees Celcius tomorrow so all the foot of snow we got will melt! Sun came out around 6:30pm. I had a hot tomatoe soup with cheesy croutons for supper! Yes, it sure is nice to have electricity!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds warm and yummy. Glad you're still in such good spirits! Now you get to enjoy the mud, right?
Click to expand...

Right! and the mud is all in my driveway!! but the van is in my garage!! haha, now I got to go see my mechanic and find out why the wiper blades always stick and dont want to go on when I turn them on! (I need them for when I decide to go out in the rain!)


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> southern gal - you talk food without a recipe - ohhhhhhhh - haven't i taught you better. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> can't remember who i got the orange chicken recipe from, but i just made it and wow, its soooo good, also steamed some yellow and zucchini squash to go with. good supper awaits.


[/quote]

You are right on the mark there Sam. I have heard of orange duck but not orange chicken!
How are the last little darling puppies? we godparents need a picture before the last ones go!!


----------



## iamsam

thanks redriet69 - i have that pattern - think it will be a fun knit - the one i was talking about came off a sugar and cream web site - which is fine - i don't crochet and it was a crocheted pattern. have you done this particular dishrag?

sam



redriet60 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> sam, how is the puppy sales going, have you decided whether to keep one or not?
> 
> we did sell another one which leaves us three left. someone stopped this morning on her way to work - was going to stop after work but don't think she did. she is interested in the runt -which is a female - which is the only one i would have considered keeping. so cute. but that is fine - i would have her go to a good home. i am hoping this weekend will see the other ones sold - it is to rain off and on all weekend - hope it doesn't deter anyone from stopping.
> 
> i am weary tonight - mowed the yard today - looks nice. am glad there is something i can do to help heidi and gary. not much to mowing - just sit there and guide the thing around and around - two and a half acres. would go to bed early but need to go for gary at work at midnight. we are down a car until tomorrow. i would ask alex but he would argue about it and i really don't mind. would have been up anyhow.
> 
> the following url's are some new and interesting dishrags from sugar and cream yarns. think they will be fun. if anyone can fine the "sunny dishrag" let me know where - i looked and looked but couldn't find it - which is probably fine - it looks corcheted and i can no do that.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam if you download the attachment it will give you a sunrise pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Mavericks in overtime. Refs just blew a call and not in our favor. Tempers are rising as the playoffs are near. I'm frustrated because I still have not found my W2 forms for my income tax. I'll keep looking and then go for Plan B tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam

thanks joe - am feeling better - slept like the dead last night - it's been cool which always slows the grass growth - with the price of gas that is not a bad thing.

sam



Joe P said:


> sam, sounds like you are tuckered out, know the feeling. I am just getting over the crude today and resting, tomorrow is another day. We had a huge rain last night and our little gardens in pots, boxes flower beds with veggies are drinking it up big time. Take care of yourself and rest tonight as best as you can.


----------



## margewhaples

Well another evening comes to a close. I slept earlier as i was just too exhausted to keep going. The house seems very quiet for a change. No helicopters and dead silence outside.
I should be trying to finish my dishcloth, but think I go back to bed. A busy week ahead and this weekend too. Best wishes to all who are suffering this evening-May you find peace and comfort. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sandy

siouxann said:


> Here is a cosy that I have attempted to make in honor of the Queen's Jubilee. I used Dave's basic pattern, but added the crowns and the E II R on graph paper. I think it is a bit gaudy, so I plan to redo the 'jewels' and make changes in that way. It's only taken me a month of Mondays to get it to this shape!


Great job siouxann!

Dave love the diamond stitch!


----------



## FireballDave

Sandy said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cosy that I have attempted to make in honor of the Queen's Jubilee. I used Dave's basic pattern, but added the crowns and the E II R on graph paper. I think it is a bit gaudy, so I plan to redo the 'jewels' and make changes in that way. It's only taken me a month of Mondays to get it to this shape!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job siouxann!
> 
> Dave love the diamond stitch!
Click to expand...

I think Siouxann's done a great job too, it's pretty impressive for a first attempt at designing..

The _Diamond Stitch_ is nice, if you did a few repeats of stitches 3 to 12 it would make a nice pattern for a dishcloth too.

Dave


----------



## Ceili

thewren said:


> southern gal - you talk food without a recipe - ohhhhhhhh - haven't i taught you better. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> can't remember who i got the orange chicken recipe from, but i just made it and wow, its soooo good, also steamed some yellow and zucchini squash to go with. good supper awaits.


[/quote]

If you're talking about the one posted in this TP, with leeks & mushrooms, it was posted by Flockie. I made it too. YUM!


----------



## pammie1234

I think it took me 5 hours to drive to Dallas many years ago on hiway 35 so if you are north of Dallas that is a bit, huh? Of course Texas is a big state but I love it and thank you for welcoming me.[/quote]

That's about right. I love San Antonio, especially the Riverwalk.


----------



## iamsam

thanks celi - copied that recipe -

sam



Ceili said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> southern gal - you talk food without a recipe - ohhhhhhhh - haven't i taught you better. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> can't remember who i got the orange chicken recipe from, but i just made it and wow, its soooo good, also steamed some yellow and zucchini squash to go with. good supper awaits.
Click to expand...

If you're talking about the one posted in this TP, with leeks & mushrooms, it was posted by Flockie. I made it too. YUM![/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

&#65532; A nice make ahead snack to keep in the refrigerator. 

Lasagna Cupcakes
Prep Time: 15 minutes Total Time: 35 minutes Servings: 2 cupcakes
Ingredients
1 cup marinara sauce
3/4 pound ground beef
12 wonton wrappers
8 ounces shredded mozzarella
3 ounces Parmesan cheese
4 ounces Ricotta cheese
(optional) basil for garnish
Directions
Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray muffin tin with cooking spray.
Brown beef and season with salt and pepper. Drain.
Cut wonton wrappers into circle shapes using a biscuit cutter or using the top of a drinking glass. You can cut several at a time.
Reserve 6 tablespoons Parmesan cheese and 6 tablespoon mozzarella for the top of you cupcakes. Start layering your lasagna cupcakes. Begin with a wonton wrapper and press it into the bottom of each muffin tin. Sprinkle a little Parmesan cheese, Ricotta cheese, and mozzarella cheese. Top with a little meat and marinara sauce. Use around 1-2 teaspoons of all the ingredients depending on your personal preference.

Repeat layers ending with marinara sauce. Top with reserved Parmesan and mozzarella cheese.
Bake for 18-20 minutes or until edges are brown. Remove from oven and let cool for 5 minutes. To remove use a knife to loosen the edges then pop each lasagna out.
Garnish with basil and serve. &#65532;


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> ￼ A nice make ahead snack to keep in the refrigerator.
> 
> Lasagna Cupcakes
> Prep Time: 15 minutes Total Time: 35 minutes Servings: 2 cupcakes
> Ingredients
> 1 cup marinara sauce
> 3/4 pound ground beef
> 12 wonton wrappers
> 8 ounces shredded mozzarella
> 3 ounces Parmesan cheese
> 4 ounces Ricotta cheese
> (optional) basil for garnish
> Directions
> Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray muffin tin with cooking spray.
> Brown beef and season with salt and pepper. Drain.
> Cut wonton wrappers into circle shapes using a biscuit cutter or using the top of a drinking glass. You can cut several at a time.
> Reserve 6 tablespoons Parmesan cheese and 6 tablespoon mozzarella for the top of you cupcakes. Start layering your lasagna cupcakes. Begin with a wonton wrapper and press it into the bottom of each muffin tin. Sprinkle a little Parmesan cheese, Ricotta cheese, and mozzarella cheese. Top with a little meat and marinara sauce. Use around 1-2 teaspoons of all the ingredients depending on your personal preference.
> 
> Repeat layers ending with marinara sauce. Top with reserved Parmesan and mozzarella cheese.
> Bake for 18-20 minutes or until edges are brown. Remove from oven and let cool for 5 minutes. To remove use a knife to loosen the edges then pop each lasagna out.
> Garnish with basil and serve. ￼


They look nice, I'll have to make some. I don't think they'll hang around long with my fridge-emptiers!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

sounds a great idea! I think I will use my biggest, Texan muffin pan.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dave,
They won't last long in My frig either. I'll have to make a double batch and hide a few. 

Nana J, 
I like your idea of a bigger pan. I have made these using my tiny muffin tins, it makes good size for finger food.


----------



## NanaCaren

I am up very early this morning. The wind chimes in the yard are blowing more than usual. They are keeping company with the frogs which seem to also be louder than normal. Jamie is just getting up to feed the lamb, she is such a good mommy to him.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I am up very early this morning. The wind chimes in the yard are blowing more than usual. They are keeping company with the frogs which seem to also be louder than normal. Jamie is just getting up to feed the lamb, she is such a good mommy to him.


Gosh, it is early where you are! Always lots to do on a farm though.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

myfanwy said:


> sounds a great idea! I think I will use my biggest, Texan muffin pan.


Good for you! They say that everything is bigger and better in Texas! I'm sure the Lasagna Cupcakes will fit that just fine!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am up very early this morning. The wind chimes in the yard are blowing more than usual. They are keeping company with the frogs which seem to also be louder than normal. Jamie is just getting up to feed the lamb, she is such a good mommy to him.
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, it is early where you are! Always lots to do on a farm though.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Today has nothing to do with the farm, just can't sleep. I've been up for a couple hours.


----------



## FireballDave

It's dull, cold and grey in London this morning, with blustery showers thrown in for good measure. The boys returned from their early morning swim at the local pool bringing a reason for me to stay indoors. The fruiterer in the High Street was setting up and they spotted he had kiwi fruit at two pounds for £1 (US$1.59), so they bought some for me to make jam. It's really nice and the pips look great, when I first made it, _The Lad_ immediately dubbed it _Tadpole Jam_ and the name has stuck!

It's very easy to make, this is my basic receipt which makes about three and a half pounds, you can multiply it up as necessary, provided you maintain the proportions.

*Kiwi Fruit Jam

Ingredients:*
2 lbs (450g) kiwi fruit (about 12)
1 lb 8 oz (675g) sugar
juice of 2 lemons
1/2 Imp. pt. (9.5 US fl. oz/285ml) water
small knob butter

*Method:*
Peel and roughly chop the kiwi fruit and place in a pan with the lemon juice and water.

Bring to the boil over a medium heat, stir well, reduce the heat and gently simmer for abut twenty minutes, stirring occasionally. Gently crush the fruit to a loose pulp with a potato masher.

Add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil. Stirring frequently, boil until setting point is reached. Kiwi fruit are naturally rich in pectin and set quite readily, a set is usually achieved in 10 to fifteen minutes.

Once the setting point is reached, remove from the heat and stir in a small knob of butter (about 1/4 ounce 7g) to disperse any froth. Allow to cool slightly before pouring into clean, warm jars and covering in your preferred manner.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Tadpole Jam really fits it!


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Tadpole Jam really fits it!


I can always rely on _The Lad_ to come up with a good name!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Yum, this will have to be made as kiwi is a favorite friut of the grandchildren. Love the name. It does look much like the jars of tadpoles the grandsons bring in from the pond.


----------



## siouxann

Kiwi fruit is one of my faves, so I shall certainly give this a try. I usually see them priced at 2-3/$1.00, so I think you have a real bargain there!


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Kiwi fruit is one of my faves, so I shall certainly give this a try. I usually see them priced at 2-3/$1.00, so I think you have a real bargain there!


They are priced the same here. Sometimes they are cheaper at Aldi.


----------



## siouxann

I'll have to check for them the next time i make a trip there.

Time to leave for work. I have to go into the ofice today and tomorrow  . Teleworking has spoiled me. The 1 1/2 hour commute each way is very wearing. See y'all this evening!


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> I'll have to check for them the next time i make a trip there.
> 
> Time to leave for work. I have to go into the ofice today and tomorrow  . Teleworking has spoiled me. The 1 1/2 hour commute each way is very wearing. See y'all this evening!


I can see how it would be tiring. Enjoy your day.


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> ￼ A nice make ahead snack to keep in the refrigerator.
> 
> Lasagna Cupcakes
> Prep Time: 15 minutes Total Time: 35 minutes Servings: 2 cupcakes
> Ingredients
> 1 cup marinara sauce
> 3/4 pound ground beef
> 12 wonton wrappers
> 8 ounces shredded mozzarella
> 3 ounces Parmesan cheese
> 4 ounces Ricotta cheese
> (optional) basil for garnish
> Directions
> Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray muffin tin with cooking spray.
> Brown beef and season with salt and pepper. Drain.
> Cut wonton wrappers into circle shapes using a biscuit cutter or using the top of a drinking glass. You can cut several at a time.
> Reserve 6 tablespoons Parmesan cheese and 6 tablespoon mozzarella for the top of you cupcakes. Start layering your lasagna cupcakes. Begin with a wonton wrapper and press it into the bottom of each muffin tin. Sprinkle a little Parmesan cheese, Ricotta cheese, and mozzarella cheese. Top with a little meat and marinara sauce. Use around 1-2 teaspoons of all the ingredients depending on your personal preference.
> 
> Repeat layers ending with marinara sauce. Top with reserved Parmesan and mozzarella cheese.
> Bake for 18-20 minutes or until edges are brown. Remove from oven and let cool for 5 minutes. To remove use a knife to loosen the edges then pop each lasagna out.
> Garnish with basil and serve. ￼


Is this supposed to say 2 servings? Maybe it should be 12?


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ￼ A nice make ahead snack to keep in the refrigerator.
> 
> Lasagna Cupcakes
> Prep Time: 15 minutes Total Time: 35 minutes Servings: 2 cupcakes
> Ingredients
> 1 cup marinara sauce
> 3/4 pound ground beef
> 12 wonton wrappers
> 8 ounces shredded mozzarella
> 3 ounces Parmesan cheese
> 4 ounces Ricotta cheese
> (optional) basil for garnish
> Directions
> Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray muffin tin with cooking spray.
> Brown beef and season with salt and pepper. Drain.
> Cut wonton wrappers into circle shapes using a biscuit cutter or using the top of a drinking glass. You can cut several at a time.
> Reserve 6 tablespoons Parmesan cheese and 6 tablespoon mozzarella for the top of you cupcakes. Start layering your lasagna cupcakes. Begin with a wonton wrapper and press it into the bottom of each muffin tin. Sprinkle a little Parmesan cheese, Ricotta cheese, and mozzarella cheese. Top with a little meat and marinara sauce. Use around 1-2 teaspoons of all the ingredients depending on your personal preference.
> 
> Repeat layers ending with marinara sauce. Top with reserved Parmesan and mozzarella cheese.
> Bake for 18-20 minutes or until edges are brown. Remove from oven and let cool for 5 minutes. To remove use a knife to loosen the edges then pop each lasagna out.
> Garnish with basil and serve. ￼
> 
> 
> 
> Is this supposed to say 2 servings? Maybe it should be 12?
Click to expand...

A serving is 2 cupcakes.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwi fruit is one of my faves, so I shall certainly give this a try. I usually see them priced at 2-3/$1.00, so I think you have a real bargain there!
> 
> 
> 
> They are priced the same here. Sometimes they are cheaper at Aldi.
Click to expand...

I've bought them from Aldi before and they were very good quality, their fresh fruit and veg is very reliable over here.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> Kiwi fruit is one of my faves, so I shall certainly give this a try. I usually see them priced at 2-3/$1.00, so I think you have a real bargain there!


It's very good and easy to make too, I hope you like it.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

The sunrise this morning.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> The sunrise this morning.


Lovely!


----------



## wannabear

I wish I had that view!


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks Caren for the lasagna recipe. It looks like one I can get my GD to help me make. They always want to help when they are at my house which is only 2 weeks in the summer. They live in AZ. This will be the 5yr old's first trip to MN, first airplane trip too. She wants to help me cook. She also wants to learn to knit and sew. I have a small Janome sewing machine to start on and also a plain non digital machine at the cabin to teach her and since we are both left handed it will be easy to teach her to knit maybe small purses for friends or dishcloth for her Mom. Scarves in AZ---not practical.


----------



## jmai5421

FireballDave said:


> It's dull, cold and grey in London this morning, with blustery showers thrown in for good measure. The boys returned from their early morning swim at the local pool bringing a reason for me to stay indoors. The fruiterer in the High Street was setting up and they spotted he had kiwi fruit at two pounds for £1 (US$1.59), so they bought some for me to make jam. It's really nice and the pips look great, when I first made it, _The Lad_ immediately dubbed it _Tadpole Jam_ and the name has stuck!
> 
> It's very easy to make, this is my basic receipt which makes about three and a half pounds, you can multiply it up as necessary, provided you maintain the proportions.
> 
> *Kiwi Fruit Jam
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 2 lbs (450g) kiwi fruit (about 12)
> 1 lb 8 oz (675g) sugar
> juice of 2 lemons
> 1/2 Imp. pt. (9.5 US fl. oz/285ml) water
> small knob butter
> 
> *Method:*
> Peel and roughly chop the kiwi fruit and place in a pan with the lemon juice and water.
> 
> Bring to the boil over a medium heat, stir well, reduce the heat and gently simmer for abut twenty minutes, stirring occasionally. Gently crush the fruit to a loose pulp with a potato masher.
> 
> Add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil. Stirring frequently, boil until setting point is reached. Kiwi fruit are naturally rich in pectin and set quite readily, a set is usually achieved in 10 to fifteen minutes.
> 
> Once the setting point is reached, remove from the heat and stir in a small knob of butter (about 1/4 ounce 7g) to disperse any froth. Allow to cool slightly before pouring into clean, warm jars and covering in your preferred manner.
> 
> Dave


This looks delicious. Do you water bath them? Also do you need the butter? We are leaving for the cabin next week. The kitchen there has a lot to be desired but this looks like something I could make up there.
The kitchen will be remodeled next year. Actually a whole new addition. I can hardly wait.


----------



## jmai5421

Beautiful sunrise and view. We look out on the neighbors house. I will try to send you a sunrise picture over the lake up North when we go next month. I am not a very good photographer but usually get up every morning before sunrise to listen to the birds and watch sunrise.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sunrise this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!
Click to expand...

Thank you. I thought it was especially nice this morning with the moon still visible.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> I wish I had that view!


Thank you. I am usually up every morning to watch the sunrise. I love the way it reflects on the pond.


----------



## FireballDave

jmai5421 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's dull, cold and grey in London this morning, with blustery showers thrown in for good measure. The boys returned from their early morning swim at the local pool bringing a reason for me to stay indoors. The fruiterer in the High Street was setting up and they spotted he had kiwi fruit at two pounds for £1 (US$1.59), so they bought some for me to make jam. It's really nice and the pips look great, when I first made it, _The Lad_ immediately dubbed it _Tadpole Jam_ and the name has stuck!
> 
> It's very easy to make, this is my basic receipt which makes about three and a half pounds, you can multiply it up as necessary, provided you maintain the proportions.
> 
> *Kiwi Fruit Jam
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 2 lbs (450g) kiwi fruit (about 12)
> 1 lb 8 oz (675g) sugar
> juice of 2 lemons
> 1/2 Imp. pt. (9.5 US fl. oz/285ml) water
> small knob butter
> 
> *Method:*
> Peel and roughly chop the kiwi fruit and place in a pan with the lemon juice and water.
> 
> Bring to the boil over a medium heat, stir well, reduce the heat and gently simmer for abut twenty minutes, stirring occasionally. Gently crush the fruit to a loose pulp with a potato masher.
> 
> Add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil. Stirring frequently, boil until setting point is reached. Kiwi fruit are naturally rich in pectin and set quite readily, a set is usually achieved in 10 to fifteen minutes.
> 
> Once the setting point is reached, remove from the heat and stir in a small knob of butter (about 1/4 ounce 7g) to disperse any froth. Allow to cool slightly before pouring into clean, warm jars and covering in your preferred manner.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> This looks delicious. Do you water bath them? Also do you need the butter? We are leaving for the cabin next week. The kitchen there has a lot to be desired but this looks like something I could make up there.
> The kitchen will be remodeled next year. Actually a whole new addition. I can hardly wait.
Click to expand...

It's a really nice jam, I hope you like it. No need to use a water bath. Simply pour the jam into warm, dry jars and cover, I use kitchen parchment painted with egg white and secured with a rubber band. Provided you achieve a good 'set', the jamming process preserves the fruit and it keeps for years in a cool dry cupboard, if it gets a chance!

If you get a froth forming on the surface, it can be dispersed by stirring in a small knob of butter or non-dairy spread; you can skim it off if you want, but most of the time you'll find a little butter, less than you'd put on a slice of toast, works fine and is a lot easier.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## wannabear

Dave, you have really renewed my interest in making preserves, which has been lying dormant for years. I love homemade jams and things that you never see in a grocery store. Welch's Grape Jelly is not gourmet food.


----------



## NanaCaren

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Caren for the lasagna recipe. It looks like one I can get my GD to help me make. They always want to help when they are at my house which is only 2 weeks in the summer. They live in AZ. This will be the 5yr old's first trip to MN, first airplane trip too. She wants to help me cook. She also wants to learn to knit and sew. I have a small Janome sewing machine to start on and also a plain non digital machine at the cabin to teach her and since we are both left handed it will be easy to teach her to knit maybe small purses for friends or dishcloth for her Mom. Scarves in AZ---not practical.


I'm sure she will have fun helping with this. I bet you can hardly wait to have them there. This is a very good age to start her learning to cook/ knit/ sew if you wait she might not want to learn.

I look forward to seeing pics when you get to the lake.


----------



## Marianne818

Lot's of good receipts I've found this morning, thanks to those that posted them!! Have to say that the lasagna sounds perfect for this Saturday, having several of Daniel's friends here that will be something they can grab and go!! The Tadpole Jam has to be fantastic!! Kiwi's are my fave's, so will have to make this for sure!
Sending good wishes to all... busy here with therapy for Mom, moving preparations for Daniel and I have this scarf on the needles that I spend more time frogging than making progress!  Hope to catch up again later this evening.. 
Have a fantastic day/evening!!!
Marianne


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwi fruit is one of my faves, so I shall certainly give this a try. I usually see them priced at 2-3/$1.00, so I think you have a real bargain there!
> 
> 
> 
> They are priced the same here. Sometimes they are cheaper at Aldi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've bought them from Aldi before and they were very good quality, their fresh fruit and veg is very reliable over here.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It's the same here, lots of times better than the other stores.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> southern gal - you talk food without a recipe - ohhhhhhhh - haven't i taught you better. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> can't remember who i got the orange chicken recipe from, but i just made it and wow, its soooo good, also steamed some yellow and zucchini squash to go with. good supper awaits.


[/quote]

:roll: ok, so i will do better the next time. i did find the recipe its on pg. 4 by flockie. i used thyme instead of rosemary, as i think that is too strong a flavor. i love the recipe, dh not so much, oh well, more for me.of course we both love the steamed squash, this yr. i am trying yellow squash in a huge pot ( we eat it alot), so we will see how that growing adventure works. good luck with recipe


----------



## Grandma Gail

Thank you. I thought it was especially nice this morning with the moon still visible.[/quote]

The week of the full moon, it was shining brightly high in the western sky at 6 am. I looked and admired it along with three deer strolling down the steet - a big buck on the siedwalk and two does in the middle of the street. It was a great way to start the day.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren,....have you tried lasagne noodles instead of wontons? Should work, right?
6 servings of 2 each. I like this idea.....gonna' try it soon.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Grandma Gail

We're having another day of sunshine after two inches of much needed rain over the week-end. I hope it warms up so I don't freeze at my grandson's baseball game and my granddaughter's softball game this afternoon. They're out of town, so it might be a little warmer away from the lake.
There certainly are some yummy recipes posted. I love the idea of the cupcake lasagna - a big batch can be frozen for those days when I've run out of leftovers and am too lazy to cook. It would be considerably more healthy than popcorn and ice cream! I love the tadpole jam, as well, but kiwi in this household would be devoured long before they got near the recipe. Maybe I can talk my son into making some - he's the canner in the family.
A belated welcome aboard, Joe. I'm sure you'll enjoy the tea party as the rest of us do.
jmai, if you're willing to divulge it, I'm curious about the location of your cabin up North. Is it at all close to my neck of the woods? If you don't wish to share, that's certainly OK.
Sam, I hope youve got your energy back. Pain can be very exhausting. Today, I'm walking on air - got an updated cortisone shot yesterday so aches and pains are greatly reduced. All I can hope is that they keep on working.
I need to head out shopping for some more craft supplies. Ive volunteered to teach a scrap yarn pin class at a local troubled adolescent facility - two classes of 13 each. So, I'm off to shop, have a weekly lunch with a freind, and then down the road to Barnum for baseball and sotball.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## cmaliza

Yesterday, instead of going back to Ohio, we stayed and went to an exhibit about some of Leonardo da Vinci's ideas. In Italy, someone took some of his drawings and made the prototypes. They tried as much as possible to use materials that he would have had available. So, most of the items were made of wood. That alone was gorgeous. The variety of his ideas was fascinating. I'll try to send a few pictures. If the exhibit comes near you, do try to see it. Almost all of it was hands ON, too! Such fun!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Grandma Gail

Ooooooh, The exhibit sounds fantastic.


----------



## cmaliza

da Vinci pictures


----------



## cmaliza

a few more..


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> NanaCaren,....have you tried lasagne noodles instead of wontons? Should work, right?
> 6 servings of 2 each. I like this idea.....gonna' try it soon.
> Carol (IL)


I haven't tried the noodles but it should work.


----------



## jmai5421

Grandma Gail said:


> We're having another day of sunshine after two inches of much needed rain over the week-end. I hope it warms up so I don't freeze at my grandson's baseball game and my granddaughter's softball game this afternoon. They're out of town, so it might be a little warmer away from the lake.
> There certainly are some yummy recipes posted. I love the idea of the cupcake lasagna - a big batch can be frozen for those days when I've run out of leftovers and am too lazy to cook. It would be considerably more healthy than popcorn and ice cream! I love the tadpole jam, as well, but kiwi in this household would be devoured long before they got near the recipe. Maybe I can talk my son into making some - he's the canner in the family.
> A belated welcome aboard, Joe. I'm sure you'll enjoy the tea party as the rest of us do.
> jmai, if you're willing to divulge it, I'm curious about the location of your cabin up North. Is it at all close to my neck of the woods? If you don't wish to share, that's certainly OK.
> Sam, I hope youve got your energy back. Pain can be very exhausting. Today, I'm walking on air - got an updated cortisone shot yesterday so aches and pains are greatly reduced. All I can hope is that they keep on working.
> I need to head out shopping for some more craft supplies. Ive volunteered to teach a scrap yarn pin class at a local troubled adolescent facility - two classes of 13 each. So, I'm off to shop, have a weekly lunch with a freind, and then down the road to Barnum for baseball and sotball.
> Have a great day everyone!


Hi Gail
We are about two hours west of Duluth on #2. The lake is Bowstring. It is quite large and is on the map just NW of Winnie. We are on the north end of the lake. There are only 6 of us on our road. We are all about the same age-grandparents. Behind us and after the last cabin is the Chippewa National Forest so we won't have any more development near us. It is nice and quiet.
I met another knitter on KP that is from Bowstring the town of one store/gas station/bait shop/grocery/all in one store. We are going to get together to knit. I was surprised and excited since Bowstring is so small. Maybe we can both get together and come to Duluth for some visiting and knitting. 
Thanks for the update on the rain. I hope we got it too. Our lake is so low. Our neighbors are already there and we have been emailing. Instead of a foot or less of beach(normal) we have 12-15 feet of beach. So we are praying for rain-lots,


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> a few more..


The pictures are very nice, thank you for sharing.


----------



## jmai5421

Enjoyed the pictures
Thank you


----------



## Marianne818

Love the pictures!!! I'm a woodworker wannabe, LOL... have a lot of tools and even some wood stashed (bad to have a wood stash and a yarn stash in a small home) :? I hope when we buy our home I will have a true workshop, right now all I have is 1/2 of a 2 car garage, not much room to work on projects that I have in my dream patterns. But I do manage to turn out some jewelry boxes and always have requests for birdhouses and feeders. I also make copper whimsies for the yard, I love to be creative in many ways, just don't have time for all that I want to do! :roll: ;-) 
Have a good one!!
Marianne


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> southern gal - you talk food without a recipe - ohhhhhhhh - haven't i taught you better. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> can't remember who i got the orange chicken recipe from, but i just made it and wow, its soooo good, also steamed some yellow and zucchini squash to go with. good supper awaits.


[/quote]

Try page 3 of this tea party - flockie posted a recipe for chicken with orange juice. Hope this is the one you're looking for.


----------



## budasha

cmaliza - thanks for the pictures - very interesting.


----------



## Joe P

Orange chicken, hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sounds kind of good, Sam do you have the recipe and willing to share it? Of course soups are not in with us as our summer has started here in South Central Texas, with our 9 months of summer. Butttttttttttttttttttt when we have a little fall, some winter and a little spring we love soup. I am a crock pot person.


----------



## KateB

Joe, the recipe's on page 3. It was posted by Flockie.


----------



## flockie

NanaCaren said:


> ￼ A nice make ahead snack to keep in the refrigerator.
> 
> Lasagna Cupcakes
> Prep Time: 15 minutes Total Time: 35 minutes Servings: 2 cupcakes
> Ingredients
> 1 cup marinara sauce
> 3/4 pound ground beef
> 12 wonton wrappers
> 8 ounces shredded mozzarella
> 3 ounces Parmesan cheese
> 4 ounces Ricotta cheese
> (optional) basil for garnish
> Directions
> Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray muffin tin with cooking spray.
> Brown beef and season with salt and pepper. Drain.
> Cut wonton wrappers into circle shapes using a biscuit cutter or using the top of a drinking glass. You can cut several at a time.
> Reserve 6 tablespoons Parmesan cheese and 6 tablespoon mozzarella for the top of you cupcakes. Start layering your lasagna cupcakes. Begin with a wonton wrapper and press it into the bottom of each muffin tin. Sprinkle a little Parmesan cheese, Ricotta cheese, and mozzarella cheese. Top with a little meat and marinara sauce. Use around 1-2 teaspoons of all the ingredients depending on your personal preference.
> 
> Repeat layers ending with marinara sauce. Top with reserved Parmesan and mozzarella cheese.
> Bake for 18-20 minutes or until edges are brown. Remove from oven and let cool for 5 minutes. To remove use a knife to loosen the edges then pop each lasagna out.
> Garnish with basil and serve. ￼


Yum! and I have mini muffin tins as well as regular muffin size. This is going in my recipe file. Thanks


----------



## Joe P

KateB said:


> Joe, the recipe's on page 3. It was posted by Flockie.[/quote
> 
> Thanks, I looked the recipe up on page 3 and copied it. I will try it soon. Youall are great.


----------



## NanaCaren

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ￼ A nice make ahead snack to keep in the refrigerator.
> 
> Lasagna Cupcakes
> Prep Time: 15 minutes Total Time: 35 minutes Servings: 2 cupcakes
> Ingredients
> 1 cup marinara sauce
> 3/4 pound ground beef
> 12 wonton wrappers
> 8 ounces shredded mozzarella
> 3 ounces Parmesan cheese
> 4 ounces Ricotta cheese
> (optional) basil for garnish
> Directions
> Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray muffin tin with cooking spray.
> Brown beef and season with salt and pepper. Drain.
> Cut wonton wrappers into circle shapes using a biscuit cutter or using the top of a drinking glass. You can cut several at a time.
> Reserve 6 tablespoons Parmesan cheese and 6 tablespoon mozzarella for the top of you cupcakes. Start layering your lasagna cupcakes. Begin with a wonton wrapper and press it into the bottom of each muffin tin. Sprinkle a little Parmesan cheese, Ricotta cheese, and mozzarella cheese. Top with a little meat and marinara sauce. Use around 1-2 teaspoons of all the ingredients depending on your personal preference.
> 
> Repeat layers ending with marinara sauce. Top with reserved Parmesan and mozzarella cheese.
> Bake for 18-20 minutes or until edges are brown. Remove from oven and let cool for 5 minutes. To remove use a knife to loosen the edges then pop each lasagna out.
> Garnish with basil and serve. ￼
> 
> 
> 
> Yum! and I have mini muffin tins as well as regular muffin size. This is going in my recipe file. Thanks
Click to expand...

Your welcome.


----------



## Joe P

NanaCaren said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ￼ A nice make ahead snack to keep in the refrigerator.
> 
> Lasagna Cupcakes
> Prep Time: 15 minutes Total Time: 35 minutes Servings: 2 cupcakes
> Ingredients
> 1 cup marinara sauce
> 3/4 pound ground beef
> 12 wonton wrappers
> 8 ounces shredded mozzarella
> 3 ounces Parmesan cheese
> 4 ounces Ricotta cheese
> (optional) basil for garnish
> Directions
> Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray muffin tin with cooking spray.
> Brown beef and season with salt and pepper. Drain.
> Cut wonton wrappers into circle shapes using a biscuit cutter or using the top of a drinking glass. You can cut several at a time.
> Reserve 6 tablespoons Parmesan cheese and 6 tablespoon mozzarella for the top of you cupcakes. Start layering your lasagna cupcakes. Begin with a wonton wrapper and press it into the bottom of each muffin tin. Sprinkle a little Parmesan cheese, Ricotta cheese, and mozzarella cheese. Top with a little meat and marinara sauce. Use around 1-2 teaspoons of all the ingredients depending on your personal preference.
> 
> Repeat layers ending with marinara sauce. Top with reserved Parmesan and mozzarella cheese.
> Bake for 18-20 minutes or until edges are brown. Remove from oven and let cool for 5 minutes. To remove use a knife to loosen the edges then pop each lasagna out.
> Garnish with basil and serve. ￼
> 
> 
> 
> Yum! and I have mini muffin tins as well as regular muffin size. This is going in my recipe file. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome.
Click to expand...

what is a wonton wrapper? Am I ignorant or what? Where do you get them in our grocery stores like what section? Questions, Questions.... he he.


----------



## NanaCaren

Joe P said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ￼ A nice make ahead snack to keep in the refrigerator.
> 
> Lasagna Cupcakes
> Prep Time: 15 minutes Total Time: 35 minutes Servings: 2 cupcakes
> Ingredients
> 1 cup marinara sauce
> 3/4 pound ground beef
> 12 wonton wrappers
> 8 ounces shredded mozzarella
> 3 ounces Parmesan cheese
> 4 ounces Ricotta cheese
> (optional) basil for garnish
> Directions
> Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray muffin tin with cooking spray.
> Brown beef and season with salt and pepper. Drain.
> Cut wonton wrappers into circle shapes using a biscuit cutter or using the top of a drinking glass. You can cut several at a time.
> Reserve 6 tablespoons Parmesan cheese and 6 tablespoon mozzarella for the top of you cupcakes. Start layering your lasagna cupcakes. Begin with a wonton wrapper and press it into the bottom of each muffin tin. Sprinkle a little Parmesan cheese, Ricotta cheese, and mozzarella cheese. Top with a little meat and marinara sauce. Use around 1-2 teaspoons of all the ingredients depending on your personal preference.
> 
> Repeat layers ending with marinara sauce. Top with reserved Parmesan and mozzarella cheese.
> Bake for 18-20 minutes or until edges are brown. Remove from oven and let cool for 5 minutes. To remove use a knife to loosen the edges then pop each lasagna out.
> Garnish with basil and serve. ￼
> 
> 
> 
> Yum! and I have mini muffin tins as well as regular muffin size. This is going in my recipe file. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is a wonton wrapper? Am I ignorant or what? Where do you get them in our grocery stores like what section? Questions, Questions.... he he.
Click to expand...

A wonton wrapper is for making homemade wontons with, I use them for making raviolis as well. I find them in the produce isle near the salad dressings and tofu.


----------



## Joe P

oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I hope I know what the shape is like when I go to the produce dept. but you know I can ask if I don'e. but thanks.


----------



## NanaCaren

Joe P said:


> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I hope I know what the shape is like when I go to the produce dept. but you know I can ask if I don'e. but thanks.


You are welcome. The ones we have here are square so have to be cut to fit the muffin cups.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> It's dull, cold and grey in London this morning, with blustery showers thrown in for good measure. The boys returned from their early morning swim at the local pool bringing a reason for me to stay indoors. The fruiterer in the High Street was setting up and they spotted he had kiwi fruit at two pounds for £1 (US$1.59), so they bought some for me to make jam. It's really nice and the pips look great, when I first made it, _The Lad_ immediately dubbed it _Tadpole Jam_ and the name has stuck!
> 
> It's very easy to make, this is my basic receipt which makes about three and a half pounds, you can multiply it up as necessary, provided you maintain the proportions.
> 
> *Kiwi Fruit Jam
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 2 lbs (450g) kiwi fruit (about 12)
> 1 lb 8 oz (675g) sugar
> juice of 2 lemons
> 1/2 Imp. pt. (9.5 US fl. oz/285ml) water
> small knob butter
> 
> *Method:*
> Peel and roughly chop the kiwi fruit and place in a pan with the lemon juice and water.
> 
> Bring to the boil over a medium heat, stir well, reduce the heat and gently simmer for abut twenty minutes, stirring occasionally. Gently crush the fruit to a loose pulp with a potato masher.
> 
> Add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil. Stirring frequently, boil until setting point is reached. Kiwi fruit are naturally rich in pectin and set quite readily, a set is usually achieved in 10 to fifteen minutes.
> 
> Once the setting point is reached, remove from the heat and stir in a small knob of butter (about 1/4 ounce 7g) to disperse any froth. Allow to cool slightly before pouring into clean, warm jars and covering in your preferred manner.
> 
> Dave


Great! Kiwi fruit have just hit our discount fruiterers.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> The sunrise this morning.


Lovely, moon and sun!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Caren for the lasagna recipe. It looks like one I can get my GD to help me make. They always want to help when they are at my house which is only 2 weeks in the summer. They live in AZ. This will be the 5yr old's first trip to MN, first airplane trip too. She wants to help me cook. She also wants to learn to knit and sew. I have a small Janome sewing machine to start on and also a plain non digital machine at the cabin to teach her and since we are both left handed it will be easy to teach her to knit maybe small purses for friends or dishcloth for her Mom. Scarves in AZ---not practical.


Lucky grandma! I have seen my two yearold GS once only, and the 9 yearold GD probably about three different times- There are on going problems when it has been a dysfunctional family.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> a few more..


Brilliant!! We are unlikely ever to see this exhibition down here, or they will take it to Wellington.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren,....have you tried lasagne noodles instead of wontons? Should work, right?
> 6 servings of 2 each. I like this idea.....gonna' try it soon.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried the noodles but it should work.
Click to expand...

The lasagne noodles might be easier to handle, if given a brief par-boil first, the ones we can buy are very hard and dry. normally here if I want a fresh pasta I would make it myself.


----------



## Lurker 2

Good morning Nana Caren, and all!! Up on my usual breadmaking duty. I can hear the Samoan language Radio, so Fale is awake too. The dogs are still sleepy so it would be a good time to pick up one of the WIP's.


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Caren for the lasagna recipe. It looks like one I can get my GD to help me make. They always want to help when they are at my house which is only 2 weeks in the summer. They live in AZ. This will be the 5yr old's first trip to MN, first airplane trip too. She wants to help me cook. She also wants to learn to knit and sew. I have a small Janome sewing machine to start on and also a plain non digital machine at the cabin to teach her and since we are both left handed it will be easy to teach her to knit maybe small purses for friends or dishcloth for her Mom. Scarves in AZ---not practical.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky grandma! I have seen my two yearold GS once only, and the 9 yearold GD probably about three different times- There are on going problems when it has been a dysfunctional family.
Click to expand...

My oldest daughter is expecting my first grandchild - but my oldest daughter hasn't spoken to me for a while. It's a sad situation.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Caren for the lasagna recipe. It looks like one I can get my GD to help me make. They always want to help when they are at my house which is only 2 weeks in the summer. They live in AZ. This will be the 5yr old's first trip to MN, first airplane trip too. She wants to help me cook. She also wants to learn to knit and sew. I have a small Janome sewing machine to start on and also a plain non digital machine at the cabin to teach her and since we are both left handed it will be easy to teach her to knit maybe small purses for friends or dishcloth for her Mom. Scarves in AZ---not practical.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky grandma! I have seen my two yearold GS once only, and the 9 yearold GD probably about three different times- There are on going problems when it has been a dysfunctional family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My oldest daughter is expecting my first grandchild - but my oldest daughter hasn't spoken to me for a while. It's a sad situation.
Click to expand...

It is odd, the Father, [ex-husband] and abuser is completely forgiven. Ah well, I find patience sometimes helps.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> Good morning Nana Caren, and all!! Up on my usual breadmaking duty. I can hear the Samoan language Radio, so Fale is awake too. The dogs are still sleepy so it would be a good time to pick up one of the WIP's.


Good afternoon Nana J, I thought it would be nice to share the sunrise with everyone this morning. It looked especially nice with the moon still out. I watch the sunrise most every morning it is my quiet time. I am working on several small projects this week. The lamb (Derp) is doing well. Jamie is getting worn out as he wants to eat every 3 hours.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Grandma Gail said:


> We're having another day of sunshine after two inches of much needed rain over the week-end. I hope it warms up so I don't freeze at my grandson's baseball game and my granddaughter's softball game this afternoon. They're out of town, so it might be a little warmer away from the lake.
> There certainly are some yummy recipes posted. I love the idea of the cupcake lasagna - a big batch can be frozen for those days when I've run out of leftovers and am too lazy to cook. It would be considerably more healthy than popcorn and ice cream! I love the tadpole jam, as well, but kiwi in this household would be devoured long before they got near the recipe. Maybe I can talk my son into making some - he's the canner in the family.
> A belated welcome aboard, Joe. I'm sure you'll enjoy the tea party as the rest of us do.
> jmai, if you're willing to divulge it, I'm curious about the location of your cabin up North. Is it at all close to my neck of the woods? If you don't wish to share, that's certainly OK.
> Sam, I hope youve got your energy back. Pain can be very exhausting. Today, I'm walking on air - got an updated cortisone shot yesterday so aches and pains are greatly reduced. All I can hope is that they keep on working.
> I need to head out shopping for some more craft supplies. Ive volunteered to teach a scrap yarn pin class at a local troubled adolescent facility - two classes of 13 each. So, I'm off to shop, have a weekly lunch with a freind, and then down the road to Barnum for baseball and sotball.
> Have a great day everyone!


Sounds like you have quite the day planned for yourself!! So much energy too! Today I have not much energy, but that is not so unusual for me. Some days there is an abundance of get up and go and then there are days on end when everything has gotten up and gone!! haha, so I make the most of the days that are good ones. Enjoy your ball games. Have fun teaching your class and I hope some of those troubled souls will find some peace in a hobby.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I hope I know what the shape is like when I go to the produce dept. but you know I can ask if I don'e. but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. The ones we have here are square so have to be cut to fit the muffin cups.
Click to expand...

I have used them too to make the cheese raviolis with. They are a convenient size. I find mine in the frozen oriental food section. Serve with a salsa sauce. I have used them to make a stuffed perogie type of thing with shrimps and serve with a seafood sauce. Quite the nice finger food for a night in front of the tv watching sports or movies.

If you fill them with a fruit filling (ie. sliced apple wedge with cinnamon sprinkle) and deep fry them for two minutes each side, you have a lovely little desert served with whipped cream.

If you fill them with a coleslaw mix without the dressing on it, and then deep fry, you get a simple spring roll. Serve this one with plum sauce or which ever sauce you like.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I hope I know what the shape is like when I go to the produce dept. but you know I can ask if I don'e. but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. The ones we have here are square so have to be cut to fit the muffin cups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used them too to make the cheese raviolis with. They are a convenient size. I find mine in the frozen oriental food section. Serve with a salsa sauce. I have used them to make a stuffed perogie type of thing with shrimps and serve with a seafood sauce. Quite the nice finger food for a night in front of the tv watching sports or movies.
> 
> If you fill them with a fruit filling (ie. sliced apple wedge with cinnamon sprinkle) and deep fry them for two minutes each side, you have a lovely little desert served with whipped cream.
> 
> If you fill them with a coleslaw mix without the dressing on it, and then deep fry, you get a simple spring roll. Serve this one with plum sauce or which ever sauce you like.
Click to expand...

some good ideas here, thanks 5mmdpn's!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I hope I know what the shape is like when I go to the produce dept. but you know I can ask if I don'e. but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. The ones we have here are square so have to be cut to fit the muffin cups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used them too to make the cheese raviolis with. They are a convenient size. I find mine in the frozen oriental food section. Serve with a salsa sauce. I have used them to make a stuffed perogie type of thing with shrimps and serve with a seafood sauce. Quite the nice finger food for a night in front of the tv watching sports or movies.
> 
> If you fill them with a fruit filling (ie. sliced apple wedge with cinnamon sprinkle) and deep fry them for two minutes each side, you have a lovely little desert served with whipped cream.
> 
> If you fill them with a coleslaw mix without the dressing on it, and then deep fry, you get a simple spring roll. Serve this one with plum sauce or which ever sauce you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some good ideas here, thanks 5mmdpn's!
Click to expand...

Myfanwy, there are so many uses for these wonton things. You can stuff anything into them and they would be good for Fale to have as you can make them with very low/no sugar fillings. What I like about them is the fact that they are a thin pasta type of thing. I have to watch the carbohydrate and sugar thing with my diabetes too.
You would enjoy them too, stuffed perhaps with a yam/sweet potato filling. I am going to pick up some wonton wrappers and try the sweet potato filling with nutmeg and see what happens. There is a huge amount of sweet potatoes coming in to the grocery stores right now. I could put these into a vegetable soup!


----------



## Lurker 2

I am going to fill a small pumpkin with cheese soup, and bake it- being our harvest time. The pumpkin needs to be used quickly, in this case.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> I am going to fill a small pumpkin with cheese soup, and bake it- being our harvest time. The pumpkin needs to be used quickly, in this case.


ok, myfanwy, you know that Sam is going to ask you for all the details, so while he is attending to his puppies, please post it for us all!!


----------



## wannabear

I like the idea of the little lasagna cupcakes, but I would want to make a bunch in mini muffin pans and freeze them. Convenience food with no strange chemicals to worry about!


----------



## flockie

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I hope I know what the shape is like when I go to the produce dept. but you know I can ask if I don'e. but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. The ones we have here are square so have to be cut to fit the muffin cups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used them too to make the cheese raviolis with. They are a convenient size. I find mine in the frozen oriental food section. Serve with a salsa sauce. I have used them to make a stuffed perogie type of thing with shrimps and serve with a seafood sauce. Quite the nice finger food for a night in front of the tv watching sports or movies.
> 
> If you fill them with a fruit filling (ie. sliced apple wedge with cinnamon sprinkle) and deep fry them for two minutes each side, you have a lovely little desert served with whipped cream.
> 
> If you fill them with a coleslaw mix without the dressing on it, and then deep fry, you get a simple spring roll. Serve this one with plum sauce or which ever sauce you like.
Click to expand...

Oh, I like all those ideas for using wonton wrappers. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Strawberry4u

5mmdpns Sugar Gliders aren't for everyone. My sister calls them little rats and all I can do is laugh and say "NOT". That is great about fostering Mini-Schnauzers they are so cute. I think fostering is a great idea of any kind. It gives you an idea of what the animial is like and if later on you might want to adopt. To many people think animals are disposable but when they bond to a family then they up and abandone them they are lost and alone. With all the forclosures we have you wouldn't believe how many animals were either left in the house, no food or water or just let go to run the streets. It breaks my heart. I'm an animal lover and I believe they suffer from being abandoned they don't know why but their family left and didn't take them. Why don't they take them to a no kill shelter? who knows we have them.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> I am going to fill a small pumpkin with cheese soup, and bake it- being our harvest time. The pumpkin needs to be used quickly, in this case.


Sounds very tasty.


----------



## wannabear

Joe P said:


> what is a wonton wrapper? Am I ignorant or what? Where do you get them in our grocery stores like what section? Questions, Questions.... he he.


You are in the right place for questions, meaning the whole site and not just the tea party. You can ask about bug bites, etiquette, nutrition, where to buy things for the best price, where the best local yarn shops are, what to do about allergies, and I can't tell you how many things. I have learned _so much_ from the people on this site. They are never stingy with knowledge.

Welcome to the Tea Party and welcome all around. No matter what the hour is, somebody is awake. You can always drop in.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to fill a small pumpkin with cheese soup, and bake it- being our harvest time. The pumpkin needs to be used quickly, in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> ok, myfanwy, you know that Sam is going to ask you for all the details, so while he is attending to his puppies, please post it for us all!!
Click to expand...

i am afraid it is one of my bit of this, so much of the other receipts,i.e., the original receipt long since got lost!

soup in a pumpkin.

First find a thick skinned pumpkin, that will bake well.
Slice off the top and scoop out the seeds and fibres.
Fill the bottom with a favourite soup- I use my french onion soup recipe, and grate in gruyere cheese in preference- this is a matter for your own taste prefences-
Replace the pumpkin 'lid' , bake in a roasting dish -incase of collapse- at 400F [180C]for about an hour. the test for ready is that the pumpkin is cooked through, and the soup also has cooked to the point of ready.
Once you have mastered it, it makes a spectacular dish when you are entertaining!


----------



## KateB

wannabear
My oldest daughter is expecting my first grandchild - but my oldest daughter hasn't spoken to me for a while. It's a sad situation.[/quote said:


> So sorry to hear that. As you know I'm going to be a grandma this year for the first time, and my heart goes out to you in this situation.


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - when you serve do you scoup some of the pumpkin along with the soup? it sounds great - think i am missing the point of cooking it in a pumpkin. i'm thinking potato soup might be good.

sam



myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to fill a small pumpkin with cheese soup, and bake it- being our harvest time. The pumpkin needs to be used quickly, in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> ok, myfanwy, you know that Sam is going to ask you for all the details, so while he is attending to his puppies, please post it for us all!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am afraid it is one of my bit of this, so much of the other receipts,i.e., the original receipt long since got lost!
> 
> soup in a pumpkin.
> 
> First find a thick skinned pumpkin, that will bake well.
> Slice off the top and scoop out the seeds and fibres.
> Fill the bottom with a favourite soup- I use my french onion soup recipe, and grate in gruyere cheese in preference- this is a matter for your own taste prefences-
> Replace the pumpkin 'lid' , bake in a roasting dish -incase of collapse- at 400F [180C]for about an hour. the test for ready is that the pumpkin is cooked through, and the soup also has cooked to the point of ready.
> Once you have mastered it, it makes a spectacular dish when you are entertaining!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to fill a small pumpkin with cheese soup, and bake it- being our harvest time. The pumpkin needs to be used quickly, in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> ok, myfanwy, you know that Sam is going to ask you for all the details, so while he is attending to his puppies, please post it for us all!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am afraid it is one of my bit of this, so much of the other receipts,i.e., the original receipt long since got lost!
> 
> soup in a pumpkin.
> 
> First find a thick skinned pumpkin, that will bake well.
> Slice off the top and scoop out the seeds and fibres.
> Fill the bottom with a favourite soup- I use my french onion soup recipe, and grate in gruyere cheese in preference- this is a matter for your own taste prefences-
> Replace the pumpkin 'lid' , bake in a roasting dish -incase of collapse- at 400F [180C]for about an hour. the test for ready is that the pumpkin is cooked through, and the soup also has cooked to the point of ready.
> Once you have mastered it, it makes a spectacular dish when you are entertaining!
Click to expand...

two words --OH MY!!! next words -- have to tell my Mom about this as she loves anything squash baked and pumpkins!!!! Do you just let the soup flavor the pumpkin or do you salt/season the pumpkin first? This is a to do dish!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Strawberry4u said:


> 5mmdpns Sugar Gliders aren't for everyone. My sister calls them little rats and all I can do is laugh and say "NOT". That is great about fostering Mini-Schnauzers they are so cute. I think fostering is a great idea of any kind. It gives you an idea of what the animial is like and if later on you might want to adopt. To many people think animals are disposable but when they bond to a family then they up and abandone them they are lost and alone. With all the forclosures we have you wouldn't believe how many animals were either left in the house, no food or water or just let go to run the streets. It breaks my heart. I'm an animal lover and I believe they suffer from being abandoned they don't know why but their family left and didn't take them. Why don't they take them to a no kill shelter? who knows we have them.


I can understand your sister's point of view, but also understand yours! I love all creatures but only some really capture your heart. The only thing with fostering the mini schnauzers is that I would want to keep them all and not give them to their forever homes!! haha, and I cant afford to keep them indefinitely. My girlfriend and her husband have three dogs, one cat and foster two or three other cats. While I do enjoy cats, I get allergies to them so will keep them in my memories of when I had cats before the allergies. 
The economic downturn really made keeping pets a hardship. I was watching a rescue center last year talk about all the pets that are dropped off because it came down to buying food for the kids or food for the pets. So sad for the families involved especially for children.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> myfanwy - when you serve do you scoup some of the pumpkin along with the soup? it sounds great - think i am missing the point of cooking it in a pumpkin. i'm thinking potato soup might be good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to fill a small pumpkin with cheese soup, and bake it- being our harvest time. The pumpkin needs to be used quickly, in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> ok, myfanwy, you know that Sam is going to ask you for all the details, so while he is attending to his puppies, please post it for us all!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am afraid it is one of my bit of this, so much of the other receipts,i.e., the original receipt long since got lost!
> 
> soup in a pumpkin.
> 
> First find a thick skinned pumpkin, that will bake well.
> Slice off the top and scoop out the seeds and fibres.
> Fill the bottom with a favourite soup- I use my french onion soup recipe, and grate in gruyere cheese in preference- this is a matter for your own taste preferences-
> Replace the pumpkin 'lid' , bake in a roasting dish -incase of collapse- at 400F [180C]for about an hour. the test for ready is that the pumpkin is cooked through, and the soup also has cooked to the point of ready.
> Once you have mastered it, it makes a spectacular dish when you are entertaining!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

yes! that is part of the point, it is such a delicious way of cooking the pumpkin, also visually can be quite spectacular.


----------



## 5mmdpns

flockie said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I hope I know what the shape is like when I go to the produce dept. but you know I can ask if I don'e. but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. The ones we have here are square so have to be cut to fit the muffin cups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used them too to make the cheese raviolis with. They are a convenient size. I find mine in the frozen oriental food section. Serve with a salsa sauce. I have used them to make a stuffed perogie type of thing with shrimps and serve with a seafood sauce. Quite the nice finger food for a night in front of the tv watching sports or movies.
> 
> If you fill them with a fruit filling (ie. sliced apple wedge with cinnamon sprinkle) and deep fry them for two minutes each side, you have a lovely little desert served with whipped cream.
> 
> If you fill them with a coleslaw mix without the dressing on it, and then deep fry, you get a simple spring roll. Serve this one with plum sauce or which ever sauce you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I like all those ideas for using wonton wrappers. Thanks for the suggestions.
Click to expand...

Flockie, let your imagination go wild over stuffings for the wontons! Kids can even get involved in making them. Just remember to tell them to wet their fingertip and go around the outside edges before closing them to get a good seal on them.


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I hope I know what the shape is like when I go to the produce dept. but you know I can ask if I don'e. but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. The ones we have here are square so have to be cut to fit the muffin cups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used them too to make the cheese raviolis with. They are a convenient size. I find mine in the frozen oriental food section. Serve with a salsa sauce. I have used them to make a stuffed perogie type of thing with shrimps and serve with a seafood sauce. Quite the nice finger food for a night in front of the tv watching sports or movies.
> 
> If you fill them with a fruit filling (ie. sliced apple wedge with cinnamon sprinkle) and deep fry them for two minutes each side, you have a lovely little desert served with whipped cream.
> 
> If you fill them with a coleslaw mix without the dressing on it, and then deep fry, you get a simple spring roll. Serve this one with plum sauce or which ever sauce you like.
Click to expand...

So many wonderfully delicious ideas. I am hungry and it is only 2pm. I am also trying to watch everything to lose some weight. I have to copy these and keep them. My DH loves anything deep fried. He would really love the dessert idea. I actually canned apple pie filling. That is too convienient. I am getting hungier by the minute. I would love the spring roll and plum sauce.


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I hope I know what the shape is like when I go to the produce dept. but you know I can ask if I don'e. but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. The ones we have here are square so have to be cut to fit the muffin cups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used them too to make the cheese raviolis with. They are a convenient size. I find mine in the frozen oriental food section. Serve with a salsa sauce. I have used them to make a stuffed perogie type of thing with shrimps and serve with a seafood sauce. Quite the nice finger food for a night in front of the tv watching sports or movies.
> 
> If you fill them with a fruit filling (ie. sliced apple wedge with cinnamon sprinkle) and deep fry them for two minutes each side, you have a lovely little desert served with whipped cream.
> 
> If you fill them with a coleslaw mix without the dressing on it, and then deep fry, you get a simple spring roll. Serve this one with plum sauce or which ever sauce you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I like all those ideas for using wonton wrappers. Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flockie, let your imagination go wild over stuffings for the wontons! Kids can even get involved in making them. Just remember to tell them to wet their fingertip and go around the outside edges before closing them to get a good seal on them.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the bit of information. I didn't know about wetting the edges for a seal or does it say that in the directions on the wontons. I have a sausage recipe for the wontons. They are prebaked in muffin cups. We cut them smaller to use the mini muffin cups. They were part of the extended family brunch at our house after my daughters wedding. I will have to find that recipe. I remember browning sausage and adding ranch dressing but can't remember the rest. It has been 12 years but I will find the recipe.


----------



## wannabear

KateB said:


> wannabear
> My oldest daughter is expecting my first grandchild - but my oldest daughter hasn't spoken to me for a while. It's a sad situation.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that. As you know I'm going to be a grandma this year for the first time, and my heart goes out to you in this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, so many new babies always here being shown by their grandmothers, and all of them precious. I look at every one. This recent news does make me sad. I'd like to be among those with baby pictures to show. Maybe someday.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

jmai5421 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I hope I know what the shape is like when I go to the produce dept. but you know I can ask if I don'e. but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. The ones we have here are square so have to be cut to fit the muffin cups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used them too to make the cheese raviolis with. They are a convenient size. I find mine in the frozen oriental food section. Serve with a salsa sauce. I have used them to make a stuffed perogie type of thing with shrimps and serve with a seafood sauce. Quite the nice finger food for a night in front of the tv watching sports or movies.
> 
> If you fill them with a fruit filling (ie. sliced apple wedge with cinnamon sprinkle) and deep fry them for two minutes each side, you have a lovely little desert served with whipped cream.
> 
> If you fill them with a coleslaw mix without the dressing on it, and then deep fry, you get a simple spring roll. Serve this one with plum sauce or which ever sauce you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I like all those ideas for using wonton wrappers. Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flockie, let your imagination go wild over stuffings for the wontons! Kids can even get involved in making them. Just remember to tell them to wet their fingertip and go around the outside edges before closing them to get a good seal on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the bit of information. I didn't know about wetting the edges for a seal or does it say that in the directions on the wontons. I have a sausage recipe for the wontons. They are prebaked in muffin cups. We cut them smaller to use the mini muffin cups. They were part of the extended family brunch at our house after my daughters wedding. I will have to find that recipe. I remember browning sausage and adding ranch dressing but can't remember the rest. It has been 12 years but I will find the recipe.
Click to expand...

Looking forward to your input with the sausage in the wontons. The other thing about making a seal on the wonton is to make sure that there is no 'food stuffing' on the wonton where you are sealing them. Oh yah, I just remembered too, I saw a cooking show where the stuffing was a mixed bean concotion (sp) of different beans -- lima, kidney, chick pea, etc. But I dont remember what they used for a dip. These were also deep fried.
I would suppose you could also put a slice of pear or peaches in them. The possibilities are endless! Kids love these foodie wontons and make a great take along for lunches.


----------



## dandylion

I'm sorry that Hobo is gone, but maybe you were the rest and recuperation area in his homeward bound, trek. I hope that doesn't sound stupid or insensitive. I know how much Hobo and you bonded while he recovered in your nice warm and comforting home. Maybe I've just watched too many Disney movies. 
One the other hand, I had a friend who had a dog who would take off and get into fights and who knows what, then either come home or my friend would "go get him out of jail." as he put it. I think his dog had an ID chip.

Whatever happens, my best wishes and thoughts are with you and Hobo. dandy/sue



margewhaples said:


> Thanks for all the comforting remarks re: Hobo. I keep telling myself he was a hobo and as such probably took off for another adventure. He has been restless of late and I had given him a lot more freedom than I really wanted to so early in the game of bonding. I pray for Jehovah to watch over him, keep him safe, fed and warm, and to bring him back to me if it is his will. It is 0030 now and still no sign of him. I will be at the sr ctr. tomorrow and if he is loose perhaps he will be waiting for me when I return.
> Marlark Marge.


----------



## dandylion

I'm afraid of pinterest. so many of my friends are addicted to it. I can't afford another addiction. I'm online almost all day & night, now  dandy/sue



DorisT said:


> I haven't heard anyone on the Tea Party mention Pinterest. I was just on the website and saw some interesting patterns (some free) and ideas for knitting and crocheting. As if I need more ideas!! :roll: Just Google Pinterest.


----------



## pammie1234

Good afternoon, everyone. It is a very nice day here. I am working tomorrow and then going to the Mavs game. My Mavs are really struggling. I hope they make the playoffs!


----------



## kittykatzmom

Where do you get all your time and energy??? Glad someone has it.


----------



## dandylion

I've never heard of that before, Dave, is your well of knowledge never ending? You never cease to amaze. dandy/sue



FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a boy, I could never work out whether the tramlines down my shirtsleeves were due to incompetence; inattention, a desire to dump an irksome chore or; simple malice -all were equally likely! I found it was far safer to keep women away from my shirts and set aside a couple of hours per week to iron them properly myself.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your secret for avoiding the creases in your shirt sleeves? Do you use a ham?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wash them by hand and dry them on the line whenever possible. A sharp single crease can be achieved by dampening the corner of a bar of soap and running it down the inside of the sleeve.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> I've never heard of that before, Dave, is your well of knowledge never ending? You never cease to amaze. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a boy, I could never work out whether the tramlines down my shirtsleeves were due to incompetence; inattention, a desire to dump an irksome chore or; simple malice -all were equally likely! I found it was far safer to keep women away from my shirts and set aside a couple of hours per week to iron them properly myself.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your secret for avoiding the creases in your shirt sleeves? Do you use a ham?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wash them by hand and dry them on the line whenever possible. A sharp single crease can be achieved by dampening the corner of a bar of soap and running it down the inside of the sleeve.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It's an old trick courtesy of my shirt-maker, I pick up all kinds of useful information in the most unlikely places. The soap trick works on trousers too, you only do it very lightly.

Dave


----------



## kittykatzmom

Dave you are the English answer to the American Heloise - she used to write about all sorts of niffy ideas and I think she has been deceased for a long time. Maybe you need to write a column for a newspaper. Take this as a compliment please.


----------



## dandylion

I got in a newsletter, also, Sam. I loved the pansies. 
I do more knitting than crochet, but these make me want to get my cr needles out. dandy/sue



thewren said:


> for those of you that like to crochet doilies here is an url that should make your fingers tingle to pick up your hook. scroll down and click on the picture you want - the directions with picture will pop up - easy to cut and paste. you should check out this site - their patterns are all vintage - and they have knitting patterns also. i am knitting a vest style three button cardigan from this site. think you will enjoy browsing.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/coats258/floral-doilies


----------



## FireballDave

kittykatzmom said:


> Dave you are the English answer to the American Heloise - she used to write about all sorts of niffy ideas and I think she has been deceased for a long time. Maybe you need to write a column for a newspaper. Take this as a compliment please.


Thanks, I work some of these things into my lectures on cultural history, there's usually room for a little trivia.

Dave


----------



## kittykatzmom

Are you also a teacher or professor?


----------



## dandylion

NanaCaren, You say keep in refrigerator. Are you saying keep them to re-heat or are you like me and eat cold pizza and other italian left-overs? dandy/sue



NanaCaren said:


> ￼ A nice make ahead snack to keep in the refrigerator.
> 
> Lasagna Cupcakes
> Prep Time: 15 minutes Total Time: 35 minutes Servings: 2 cupcakes
> Ingredients
> 1 cup marinara sauce
> 3/4 pound ground beef
> 12 wonton wrappers
> 8 ounces shredded mozzarella
> 3 ounces Parmesan cheese
> 4 ounces Ricotta cheese
> (optional) basil for garnish
> Directions
> Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray muffin tin with cooking spray.
> Brown beef and season with salt and pepper. Drain.
> Cut wonton wrappers into circle shapes using a biscuit cutter or using the top of a drinking glass. You can cut several at a time.
> Reserve 6 tablespoons Parmesan cheese and 6 tablespoon mozzarella for the top of you cupcakes. Start layering your lasagna cupcakes. Begin with a wonton wrapper and press it into the bottom of each muffin tin. Sprinkle a little Parmesan cheese, Ricotta cheese, and mozzarella cheese. Top with a little meat and marinara sauce. Use around 1-2 teaspoons of all the ingredients depending on your personal preference.
> 
> Repeat layers ending with marinara sauce. Top with reserved Parmesan and mozzarella cheese.
> Bake for 18-20 minutes or until edges are brown. Remove from oven and let cool for 5 minutes. To remove use a knife to loosen the edges then pop each lasagna out.
> Garnish with basil and serve. ￼


----------



## dandylion

These look so good. You always make me want to make your jams. Some day, I'm going to have fun with them, and my family and friends will enjoy the Christmas presents that year. dandysue



FireballDave said:


> It's dull, cold and grey in London this morning, with blustery showers thrown in for good measure. The boys returned from their early morning swim at the local pool bringing a reason for me to stay indoors. The fruiterer in the High Street was setting up and they spotted he had kiwi fruit at two pounds for £1 (US$1.59), so they bought some for me to make jam. It's really nice and the pips look great, when I first made it, _The Lad_ immediately dubbed it _Tadpole Jam_ and the name has stuck!
> 
> It's very easy to make, this is my basic receipt which makes about three and a half pounds, you can multiply it up as necessary, provided you maintain the proportions.
> 
> *Kiwi Fruit Jam
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 2 lbs (450g) kiwi fruit (about 12)
> 1 lb 8 oz (675g) sugar
> juice of 2 lemons
> 1/2 Imp. pt. (9.5 US fl. oz/285ml) water
> small knob butter
> 
> *Method:*
> Peel and roughly chop the kiwi fruit and place in a pan with the lemon juice and water.
> 
> Bring to the boil over a medium heat, stir well, reduce the heat and gently simmer for abut twenty minutes, stirring occasionally. Gently crush the fruit to a loose pulp with a potato masher.
> 
> Add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil. Stirring frequently, boil until setting point is reached. Kiwi fruit are naturally rich in pectin and set quite readily, a set is usually achieved in 10 to fifteen minutes.
> 
> Once the setting point is reached, remove from the heat and stir in a small knob of butter (about 1/4 ounce 7g) to disperse any froth. Allow to cool slightly before pouring into clean, warm jars and covering in your preferred manner.
> 
> Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> NanaCaren, You say keep in refrigerator. Are you saying keep them to re-heat or are you like me and eat cold pizza and other italian left-overs? dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ￼ A nice make ahead snack to keep in the refrigerator.
> 
> Lasagna Cupcakes
> Prep Time: 15 minutes Total Time: 35 minutes Servings: 2 cupcakes
> Ingredients
> 1 cup marinara sauce
> 3/4 pound ground beef
> 12 wonton wrappers
> 8 ounces shredded mozzarella
> 3 ounces Parmesan cheese
> 4 ounces Ricotta cheese
> (optional) basil for garnish
> Directions
> Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray muffin tin with cooking spray.
> Brown beef and season with salt and pepper. Drain.
> Cut wonton wrappers into circle shapes using a biscuit cutter or using the top of a drinking glass. You can cut several at a time.
> Reserve 6 tablespoons Parmesan cheese and 6 tablespoon mozzarella for the top of you cupcakes. Start layering your lasagna cupcakes. Begin with a wonton wrapper and press it into the bottom of each muffin tin. Sprinkle a little Parmesan cheese, Ricotta cheese, and mozzarella cheese. Top with a little meat and marinara sauce. Use around 1-2 teaspoons of all the ingredients depending on your personal preference.
> 
> Repeat layers ending with marinara sauce. Top with reserved Parmesan and mozzarella cheese.
> Bake for 18-20 minutes or until edges are brown. Remove from oven and let cool for 5 minutes. To remove use a knife to loosen the edges then pop each lasagna out.
> Garnish with basil and serve. ￼
Click to expand...

I eat them both hot and cold depends on my mood. The grandkids will grab them on their way outdoors, they think they are sneaking them.


----------



## FireballDave

kittykatzmom said:


> Are you also a teacher or professor?


I'm actually a retired architectural photographer. I had always given a few 'guest' lectures, when I retired, I had more time for study and now I teach a couple of degree-level modules to stop my mind silting up. Nothing too arduous, I specialise in fun knockabout topics related to art history and philosophy.

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal

well, we just came in from finishing up the flower bed we dismantled and dug everything out of it, i have supplied many neighbors and friends bulbs and flowers to replant, i have my red cannis to set in the ground when i decide where to put them. i was leveling the ground some and carring dirt to fill in holes in the yard where maddi dug places, well, she follows me and digs the fresh dirt up faster than i can fill the holes. (i called her a turd and swatted at her with my gloves and the crazy spell was on, she was zooming all over the yard and doing dashes over to me to see if was going to swat at her again) but i did get it all leveled and ready to mow over. finally but i do like the look of the privacy fence showing now. i got ready to jump on my riding mower and ta da... a big flat... so i just took it as a sign (it doesn't take much for me when i am tired to read a "sign" in it.  when i rested bj and i watched mom and pop blue birds going and coming to feed the babies and you can really hear them. this will be the first babies we have had born in our house. 
i too am going to make some of the lasagna muffins, i like that idea, good for portion control and to freeze after wards. 
someone was talking about making the spring rolls, bj makes those or used to, we are not frying stuff now, and i am counting points on WWatchers. but oh, that sounded good. 
tonight i will be having the left over orange chicken and rice. 
this morn. it was so chilly, and i thought it would never warm up. but we have the windows open and are enjoying the fresh air.
so joe how do you like us now, after hanging out at the first t party, its pretty interesting huh. 
sam, did you find the recipe from flockie for the orange chicken? ok time for lots of water and a shower and the couch is calling me.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I am watching Jeopardy. One of the contestants on the show is Mary Harris (sp) who owns a knitting shop in Seattle. She is the winner of the Jeopardy today so she will be on tomorrow. I believe the red/orange cardigan she is wearing is the Seaweed Cardigan that was a Knit A Long on the Knitting Daily website a year or two ago. If I remember right, the pattern is simple to do and the most difficulty was with the bindoff/attaching the back & front at the shoulders as the stitches were live. The other difficulty was with the edges down the front.
Here is the cardian on Ravelry and the model here has a belt around it. Some finished off the cardigan with an i-cord bindoff.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seaweed-cardigan


----------



## kittykatzmom

You are truly an awesome person.


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> These look so good. You always make me want to make your jams. Some day, I'm going to have fun with them, and my family and friends will enjoy the Christmas presents that year. dandysue
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's dull, cold and grey in London this morning, with blustery showers thrown in for good measure. The boys returned from their early morning swim at the local pool bringing a reason for me to stay indoors. The fruiterer in the High Street was setting up and they spotted he had kiwi fruit at two pounds for £1 (US$1.59), so they bought some for me to make jam. It's really nice and the pips look great, when I first made it, _The Lad_ immediately dubbed it _Tadpole Jam_ and the name has stuck!
> 
> It's very easy to make, this is my basic receipt which makes about three and a half pounds, you can multiply it up as necessary, provided you maintain the proportions.
> 
> *Kiwi Fruit Jam
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 2 lbs (450g) kiwi fruit (about 12)
> 1 lb 8 oz (675g) sugar
> juice of 2 lemons
> 1/2 Imp. pt. (9.5 US fl. oz/285ml) water
> small knob butter
> 
> *Method:*
> Peel and roughly chop the kiwi fruit and place in a pan with the lemon juice and water.
> 
> Bring to the boil over a medium heat, stir well, reduce the heat and gently simmer for abut twenty minutes, stirring occasionally. Gently crush the fruit to a loose pulp with a potato masher.
> 
> Add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil. Stirring frequently, boil until setting point is reached. Kiwi fruit are naturally rich in pectin and set quite readily, a set is usually achieved in 10 to fifteen minutes.
> 
> Once the setting point is reached, remove from the heat and stir in a small knob of butter (about 1/4 ounce 7g) to disperse any froth. Allow to cool slightly before pouring into clean, warm jars and covering in your preferred manner.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Kiwi fruit is a particularly easy jam to make, they set quite readily. I'm always on the look-out for fruits that are plentiful and make jams with whatever is available, _The Lad_ has picked up my habits!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

these sound lovely, 5mmdpns, I especially would love a recipe for your cheese ravioli, including preparation instructions. 
Oh, did I beat Sam for asking ????  Thanks, dandy/sue



5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I hope I know what the shape is like when I go to the produce dept. but you know I can ask if I don'e. but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. The ones we have here are square so have to be cut to fit the muffin cups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used them too to make the cheese raviolis with. They are a convenient size. I find mine in the frozen oriental food section. Serve with a salsa sauce. I have used them to make a stuffed perogie type of thing with shrimps and serve with a seafood sauce. Quite the nice finger food for a night in front of the tv watching sports or movies.
> 
> If you fill them with a fruit filling (ie. sliced apple wedge with cinnamon sprinkle) and deep fry them for two minutes each side, you have a lovely little desert served with whipped cream.
> 
> If you fill them with a coleslaw mix without the dressing on it, and then deep fry, you get a simple spring roll. Serve this one with plum sauce or which ever sauce you like.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> these sound lovely, 5mmdpns, I especially would love a recipe for your cheese ravioli, including preparation instructions.
> Oh, did I beat Sam for asking ????  Thanks, dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I hope I know what the shape is like when I go to the produce dept. but you know I can ask if I don'e. but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. The ones we have here are square so have to be cut to fit the muffin cups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used them too to make the cheese raviolis with. They are a convenient size. I find mine in the frozen oriental food section. Serve with a salsa sauce. I have used them to make a stuffed perogie type of thing with shrimps and serve with a seafood sauce. Quite the nice finger food for a night in front of the tv watching sports or movies.
> 
> If you fill them with a fruit filling (ie. sliced apple wedge with cinnamon sprinkle) and deep fry them for two minutes each side, you have a lovely little desert served with whipped cream.
> 
> If you fill them with a coleslaw mix without the dressing on it, and then deep fry, you get a simple spring roll. Serve this one with plum sauce or which ever sauce you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hi dandySue, it is really simple. (I love simple). I just get different types of hard cheeses like cheddar, mozza (my favorite as it melts nicely), feta, etc. and cut a size off that will fit into the wonton wrapper. You can sprinkle the cheese with a cajun spice if you like before you close up the wonton. I like the cheddar with the cajun spice and use a ranch or peppercorn dressing for dip for it. What ever cheese you enjoy, that is the cheese you should use. I guess you could use a multi-shredded cheese mix for this but the shredded cheese is a little harder to get into the wonton. What is your favorite cheese? I am sure that maddi would love to be your assistant while you make these up!!!


----------



## jmai5421

Here is the recipe for the Sausage Wonton Wrappers that we made for my daughter's Sunday Brunch after her wedding. I am positive her Mother in Law and I made and baked the wontons ahead of time. We either used small ones or cut them to use the mini muffin tins. We baked them after fitting them into the muffin tins. When ready to serve we filled them and heated through. The filling is 1 pound of sausage browned and drained. To that we added an 8 ounce bottle of Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing and 1 and 1/2 cups co-jack cheese grated. Fill the wontons and bake until warmed and cheese is melted. enjoy.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jmai5421 said:


> Here is the recipe for the Sausage Wonton Wrappers that we made for my daughter's Sunday Brunch after her wedding. I am positive her Mother in Law and I made and baked the wontons ahead of time. We either used small ones or cut them to use the mini muffin tins. We baked them after fitting them into the muffin tins. When ready to serve we filled them and heated through. The filling is 1 pound of sausage browned and drained. To that we added an 8 ounce bottle of Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing and 1 and 1/2 cups co-jack cheese grated. Fill the wontons and bake until warmed and cheese is melted. enjoy.


Would that be the actual sausage you used or just the sausage filling? I can buy both at the grocery store. I like using the filling in my sausage and cabbage and barley soup. Do you cook the sausage mixture first and then fill the wonton? I am thinking that a nice light tomatoe sauce might be nice to bake these wontons in. What is the oven temperature set at and are they covered or uncovered? These do sound delicious.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of that before, Dave, is your well of knowledge never ending? You never cease to amaze. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a boy, I could never work out whether the tramlines down my shirtsleeves were due to incompetence; inattention, a desire to dump an irksome chore or; simple malice -all were equally likely! I found it was far safer to keep women away from my shirts and set aside a couple of hours per week to iron them properly myself.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your secret for avoiding the creases in your shirt sleeves? Do you use a ham?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wash them by hand and dry them on the line whenever possible. A sharp single crease can be achieved by dampening the corner of a bar of soap and running it down the inside of the sleeve.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an old trick courtesy of my shirt-maker, I pick up all kinds of useful information in the most unlikely places. The soap trick works on trousers too, you only do it very lightly.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

When you are a gabber you can get all kinds of interesting information in the oddest places.


----------



## mjs

kittykatzmom said:


> Dave you are the English answer to the American Heloise - she used to write about all sorts of niffy ideas and I think she has been deceased for a long time. Maybe you need to write a column for a newspaper. Take this as a compliment please.


http://www.heloise.com/

Heloise appears to be very much alive.


----------



## iamsam

thought this might interest dave and the rest of you.

New post on Thehistoricfoodie's Blog

A Bit on Tea in the 18th Century©
by thehistoricfoodie

Richard Collins, A Family of Three at Tea, 1727

Early in the 18th c., tea, accompanied by porcelain from which to drink it, and sometimes lacquered tables to serve it on, began to make some figure in the houses of the colonial gentry, who readily followed an English fashion. Before 1725, tea green and bohea had no only become established in larger towns, but had found a secure lodgment among the country gentry of Virginia and the Carolinas; in North Carolina the better sort early showed a preference for such sober liquors. When beaux were announced in the afternoon, Virginia young ladies were accustomed to go out into the hall and pour tea for them. The Dutch of New York became very fond of the new beverage; they drank it after a fashion of their own, laying by each cup a lump of sugar, which they put into the mouth and held there while they sipped the tea. ..Tea made its way in New England much more slowly than elsewhere, and was not in general use until about the middle of the century. There is a pretty well authenticated story of some young ladies in Connecticut, who in their eagerness to test the new drink, boiled it in a kettle and served it like broth, with the leaves for thickening. Coffee was never so generally drunk as tea in any of the colonies

The frequent loss of teeth in America was set down to the account of tea, when it had hardly been in general use for one generation. A colonial historian of New York in 1756 said, Our people are shamefully gone into tea-drinking, and an Annapolis broadside of 1774 calls it that detestable weed, tea. In 1742 Benjamin Lay, the Quaker Elijah, went into the market-place in Philadelphia at noon-time, during a general meeting of the Society of Friends, and bore a testimony against tea-drinking by mounting a hucksters stall and breaking piece by piece with a hammer a valuable lot of china-ware that had belonged to his deceased wife. In vain the crowd sought to stay his hand by offering to buy the dainty cups and saucers; the people at last pushed the enthusiast down and carried off what was left of the china. The great popularity of tea-drinking was probably due in part to the wide-spread notion that it was a novel and rather dangerous dissipation. But all the effects supposed to come from tea-drinking were not bad, for the Abbe Robin, who says that the Americans took tea at least twice a day, attributes to this beverage the ability of the Revolutionary soldiers to endure the military punishment of flogging.

http://thehistoricfoodie.wordpress.com/2012/04/17/a-bit-on-tea-in-the-18th-century/

sam


----------



## jmai5421

use just the ground sausage like hamburger. You bake the wontons first just a little so they have a form. I imagine 375-400 degrees. You have to keep watch since it doesn't take long. We did that part a few days ahead. Then we put the mixture in the formed wontons and put them in a 9x13. We could stand them up and get more done faster. They were flying off the table fast so we had to keep them coming. We had a lot of people combining both extended families for the wedding brunch. I imagine you could put them back into the muffin tin to bake them. You just crumble, brown and drain the sausage alone, let it cool just a little so you won't burn yourself filling the wontons. After browning and draining add the rest of the ingredients, mix and fill the wontons. Bake at 350-375 just long enough to melt the cheese good. You don't need to cover them. I think that if you did the crispy wonton would soften.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> kittykatzmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave you are the English answer to the American Heloise - she used to write about all sorts of niffy ideas and I think she has been deceased for a long time. Maybe you need to write a column for a newspaper. Take this as a compliment please.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.heloise.com/
> 
> Heloise appears to be very much alive.
Click to expand...

That lets me off the hook, I'll leave all the writing to her!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

I never met a cheese I didn't like, 5mmdpns, I was thinking of a softer cheese for the raviolis, and my other question is do you always deep fry, or could I sauté' or bake them? How long and at what temp? If these inst. are on the package, I apologize. Thanks so much. I, too, have put gnocchis in soup, so I like your ideas about doing that with these, too. I assume, I could steam them for a soft snack, or use chicken broth for a quick soup? Thanks, again, dandy/sue



5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> these sound lovely, 5mmdpns, I especially would love a recipe for your cheese ravioli, including preparation instructions.
> Oh, did I beat Sam for asking ????  Thanks, dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I hope I know what the shape is like when I go to the produce dept. but you know I can ask if I don'e. but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. The ones we have here are square so have to be cut to fit the muffin cups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used them too to make the cheese raviolis with. They are a convenient size. I find mine in the frozen oriental food section. Serve with a salsa sauce. I have used them to make a stuffed perogie type of thing with shrimps and serve with a seafood sauce. Quite the nice finger food for a night in front of the tv watching sports or movies.
> 
> If you fill them with a fruit filling (ie. sliced apple wedge with cinnamon sprinkle) and deep fry them for two minutes each side, you have a lovely little desert served with whipped cream.
> 
> If you fill them with a coleslaw mix without the dressing on it, and then deep fry, you get a simple spring roll. Serve this one with plum sauce or which ever sauce you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi dandySue, it is really simple. (I love simple). I just get different types of hard cheeses like cheddar, mozza (my favorite as it melts nicely), feta, etc. and cut a size off that will fit into the wonton wrapper. You can sprinkle the cheese with a cajun spice if you like before you close up the wonton. I like the cheddar with the cajun spice and use a ranch or peppercorn dressing for dip for it. What ever cheese you enjoy, that is the cheese you should use. I guess you could use a multi-shredded cheese mix for this but the shredded cheese is a little harder to get into the wonton. What is your favorite cheese? I am sure that maddi would love to be your assistant while you make these up!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

mjs said:


> kittykatzmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave you are the English answer to the American Heloise - she used to write about all sorts of niffy ideas and I think she has been deceased for a long time. Maybe you need to write a column for a newspaper. Take this as a compliment please.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.heloise.com/
> 
> Heloise appears to be very much alive.
Click to expand...

That is not the original Heloise but her daughter. We get her every day in our paper. Her mother the original Heloise is deceased. Her daughter refers to her often in her column.


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> thought this might interest dave and the rest of you.
> 
> New post on Thehistoricfoodie's Blog
> 
> A Bit on Tea in the 18th Century©
> by thehistoricfoodie
> 
> Richard Collins, A Family of Three at Tea, 1727
> 
> Early in the 18th c., tea, accompanied by porcelain from which to drink it, and sometimes lacquered tables to serve it on, began to make some figure in the houses of the colonial gentry, who readily followed an English fashion. Before 1725, tea green and bohea had no only become established in larger towns, but had found a secure lodgment among the country gentry of Virginia and the Carolinas; in North Carolina the better sort early showed a preference for such sober liquors. When beaux were announced in the afternoon, Virginia young ladies were accustomed to go out into the hall and pour tea for them. The Dutch of New York became very fond of the new beverage; they drank it after a fashion of their own, laying by each cup a lump of sugar, which they put into the mouth and held there while they sipped the tea. ..Tea made its way in New England much more slowly than elsewhere, and was not in general use until about the middle of the century. There is a pretty well authenticated story of some young ladies in Connecticut, who in their eagerness to test the new drink, boiled it in a kettle and served it like broth, with the leaves for thickening. Coffee was never so generally drunk as tea in any of the colonies
> 
> The frequent loss of teeth in America was set down to the account of tea, when it had hardly been in general use for one generation. A colonial historian of New York in 1756 said, Our people are shamefully gone into tea-drinking, and an Annapolis broadside of 1774 calls it that detestable weed, tea. In 1742 Benjamin Lay, the Quaker Elijah, went into the market-place in Philadelphia at noon-time, during a general meeting of the Society of Friends, and bore a testimony against tea-drinking by mounting a hucksters stall and breaking piece by piece with a hammer a valuable lot of china-ware that had belonged to his deceased wife. In vain the crowd sought to stay his hand by offering to buy the dainty cups and saucers; the people at last pushed the enthusiast down and carried off what was left of the china. The great popularity of tea-drinking was probably due in part to the wide-spread notion that it was a novel and rather dangerous dissipation. But all the effects supposed to come from tea-drinking were not bad, for the Abbe Robin, who says that the Americans took tea at least twice a day, attributes to this beverage the ability of the Revolutionary soldiers to endure the military punishment of flogging.
> 
> http://thehistoricfoodie.wordpress.com/2012/04/17/a-bit-on-tea-in-the-18th-century/
> 
> sam


Fascinating stuff, thanks for posting it, there's a couple good footnotes there!

Dave


----------



## 81brighteyes

Dave, Love the photo of your favorite Cheeseshop. I bet they sell my favorite: "Double Gloucester", of course. Also love "Wensleydale with cranberries". I could live on both. They are my "high fat" downfall. What is your favorite?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Thanks jmai! We have different level of spicy sausage fillings here. I like the mild one because of digestive problems with hot spicy foods. A sprinkle is ok but I need a milk type of food to accompany it. haha, cold chocolate milk and sausage wontons! a snack made in heaven! Thanks for this!


----------



## dandylion

This sounds like a good idea for the kids, and isn't it funny how they don't see the eyes in the back of your head?? dandy/sue



NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, You say keep in refrigerator. Are you saying keep them to re-heat or are you like me and eat cold pizza and other italian left-overs? dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ￼ A nice make ahead snack to keep in the refrigerator.
> 
> Lasagna Cupcakes
> Prep Time: 15 minutes Total Time: 35 minutes Servings: 2 cupcakes
> Ingredients
> 1 cup marinara sauce
> 3/4 pound ground beef
> 12 wonton wrappers
> 8 ounces shredded mozzarella
> 3 ounces Parmesan cheese
> 4 ounces Ricotta cheese
> (optional) basil for garnish
> Directions
> Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray muffin tin with cooking spray.
> Brown beef and season with salt and pepper. Drain.
> Cut wonton wrappers into circle shapes using a biscuit cutter or using the top of a drinking glass. You can cut several at a time.
> Reserve 6 tablespoons Parmesan cheese and 6 tablespoon mozzarella for the top of you cupcakes. Start layering your lasagna cupcakes. Begin with a wonton wrapper and press it into the bottom of each muffin tin. Sprinkle a little Parmesan cheese, Ricotta cheese, and mozzarella cheese. Top with a little meat and marinara sauce. Use around 1-2 teaspoons of all the ingredients depending on your personal preference.
> 
> Repeat layers ending with marinara sauce. Top with reserved Parmesan and mozzarella cheese.
> Bake for 18-20 minutes or until edges are brown. Remove from oven and let cool for 5 minutes. To remove use a knife to loosen the edges then pop each lasagna out.
> Garnish with basil and serve. ￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eat them both hot and cold depends on my mood. The grandkids will grab them on their way outdoors, they think they are sneaking them.
Click to expand...


----------



## 81brighteyes

To Sam: Thank you for the excellent information regarding the drinking of tea in "the colonies". Of course, only the colonists with $$$ could afford such a luxury in the beginning as well as the delectable cube of sugar that went with it. Quite interesting to know that there were many against such a wild drink!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> I never met a cheese I didn't like, 5mmdpns, I was thinking of a softer cheese for the raviolis, and my other question is do you always deep fry, or could I sauté' or bake them? How long and at what temp? If these inst. are on the package, I apologize. Thanks so much. I, too, have put gnocchis in soup, so I like your ideas about doing that with these, too. I assume, I could steam them for a soft snack, or use chicken broth for a quick soup? Thanks, again, dandy/sue


Hi dandySue, it is really simple. (I love simple). I just get different types of hard cheeses like cheddar, mozza (my favorite as it melts nicely), feta, etc. and cut a size off that will fit into the wonton wrapper. You can sprinkle the cheese with a cajun spice if you like before you close up the wonton. I like the cheddar with the cajun spice and use a ranch or peppercorn dressing for dip for it. What ever cheese you enjoy, that is the cheese you should use. I guess you could use a multi-shredded cheese mix for this but the shredded cheese is a little harder to get into the wonton. What is your favorite cheese? I am sure that maddi would love to be your assistant while you make these up!!![/quote][/quote]

You can put them into a soup brothe like chicken noodle soup and they are good! I saute them too. I dont always deep fry. You could also do them in a pot of boiling water for a few minutes then transfer them to a frying pan to lightly fry for a minute or until golden. You could also saute a pan of onions/garlic and then put the wontons in that for a few minutes. I get an upset stomach with onions sometimes so I dont often do that. If you bake them, I find that a light brushing of olive oil first keeps them from drying out and the wonton is crispy golden. Dont forget to turn them over when the first side is golden. I do a bake at 325'.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, you are fountain of wisdome here with the tea drinking! My ancestors had dental problems too because they would put the sugar lump in between their front teeth and upper lip, then slurp their very strong coffee through it. They did this as a common practice in Iceland, so I have been informed by ancestoral documents.


----------



## FireballDave

jmai5421 said:


> use just the ground sausage like hamburger. You bake the wontons first just a little so they have a form. I imagine 375-400 degrees. You have to keep watch since it doesn't take long. We did that part a few days ahead. Then we put the mixture in the formed wontons and put them in a 9x13. We could stand them up and get more done faster. They were flying off the table fast so we had to keep them coming. We had a lot of people combining both extended families for the wedding brunch. I imagine you could put them back into the muffin tin to bake them. You just crumble, brown and drain the sausage alone, let it cool just a little so you won't burn yourself filling the wontons. After browning and draining add the rest of the ingredients, mix and fill the wontons. Bake at 350-375 just long enough to melt the cheese good. You don't need to cover them. I think that if you did the crispy wonton would soften.


Sounds good, I'll have to have some _kitchen playtime!_

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> This sounds like a good idea for the kids, and isn't it funny how they don't see the eyes in the back of your head?? dandy/sue
> 
> That is funny I tell them that I can see everything they do.


----------



## dandylion

Thanks for posting this site. I forgot that I used to go to it a lot. Just a note of interest. This is the daughter of the original Heloise (also named Heloise) who started the column. I remember when the sr turned it over to the jr. after the jr had been contributing to the column for a period of years. dandy/sue



mjs said:


> kittykatzmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave you are the English answer to the American Heloise - she used to write about all sorts of niffy ideas and I think she has been deceased for a long time. Maybe you need to write a column for a newspaper. Take this as a compliment please.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.heloise.com/
> 
> Heloise appears to be very much alive.
Click to expand...


----------



## 81brighteyes

kittykatzmom said:


> You are truly an awesome person.


Oh, thank you so much. Or wasn't that compliment for me? Hmmmmmmm. Smile and lol. 'Couldn't resist.


----------



## iamsam

it's her daughter.

sam



mjs said:


> kittykatzmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave you are the English answer to the American Heloise - she used to write about all sorts of niffy ideas and I think she has been deceased for a long time. Maybe you need to write a column for a newspaper. Take this as a compliment please.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.heloise.com/
> 
> Heloise appears to be very much alive.
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

This sounds, jami5421, like a reduced calorie version of a very high fat and calorie , sausage, butter, cheese and dough, appetizer we used to make in the 70s and 80s. I am going to make your version, and see how they compare, and serve it to my old Euchre Club to see if they remember and compare them. By the way, the club is now called the "Chat & Chew" club, because we quit going to the trouble of having the games at our houses and we just meet once a month in different restaurants to eat and talk.  dandy/sue
No Sam, unless you insist, I do not recommend that I dig up the recipe for posting.  It was very good, but very bad for us, I'm sure.  dandy/sue



jmai5421 said:


> use just the ground sausage like hamburger. You bake the wontons first just a little so they have a form. I imagine 375-400 degrees. You have to keep watch since it doesn't take long. We did that part a few days ahead. Then we put the mixture in the formed wontons and put them in a 9x13. We could stand them up and get more done faster. They were flying off the table fast so we had to keep them coming. We had a lot of people combining both extended families for the wedding brunch. I imagine you could put them back into the muffin tin to bake them. You just crumble, brown and drain the sausage alone, let it cool just a little so you won't burn yourself filling the wontons. After browning and draining add the rest of the ingredients, mix and fill the wontons. Bake at 350-375 just long enough to melt the cheese good. You don't need to cover them. I think that if you did the crispy wonton would soften.


----------



## FireballDave

81brighteyes said:


> Dave, Love the photo of your favorite Cheeseshop. I bet they sell my favorite: "Double Gloucester", of course. Also love "Wensleydale with cranberries". I could live on both. They are my "high fat" downfall. What is your favorite?


I'm fond of both _Double Gloucester_ and _Wensleydale_, I also like _White Stilton and Apricot_, you really must add that to your list!

I like most cheeses, Ilchester's _Applewood Smoked Cheddar_ and their spicy _Mexicana Heddar_ are both favourites of mine, the _Mexicana_ makes fantastic souffles. Another cheese to look out for, is _Lincolnshire Poachers Green Cheese_ which has lots of sage in it. I've recently been enjoying _Syndale_ cream cheeses which are a Kent cheese made near where I live, the one with peppercorns is particularly good.

For general cooking, it's hard to beat _Red Leicester_ which melts and bubbles nicely in toppings without splitting. Try mixing grated cheese, with crushed potato crisps and chopped parsley as a topping for basta bakes etc., it only takes a few minutes for the cheese to melt under the grill and tastes great.

So many to try, it's nice to visit a proper cheese shop.

Dave


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I hope I know what the shape is like when I go to the produce dept. but you know I can ask if I don'e. but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. The ones we have here are square so have to be cut to fit the muffin cups.
Click to expand...

Wontons come in various shapes and sizes....even circles! I often find them in the refrigerated section of the grocery store. Probably need to ask.
Carol (IL)


----------



## dandylion

5mmdpns, thanks for all of your help. dandy/sue


----------



## dandylion

You GO Sam, good site to visit and enjoy. Thanks, dandy/sue



FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought this might interest dave and the rest of you.
> 
> New post on Thehistoricfoodie's Blog
> 
> A Bit on Tea in the 18th Century©
> by thehistoricfoodie
> 
> Richard Collins, A Family of Three at Tea, 1727
> 
> Early in the 18th c., tea, accompanied by porcelain from which to drink it, and sometimes lacquered tables to serve it on, began to make some figure in the houses of the colonial gentry, who readily followed an English fashion. Before 1725, tea green and bohea had no only become established in larger towns, but had found a secure lodgment among the country gentry of Virginia and the Carolinas; in North Carolina the better sort early showed a preference for such sober liquors. When beaux were announced in the afternoon, Virginia young ladies were accustomed to go out into the hall and pour tea for them. The Dutch of New York became very fond of the new beverage; they drank it after a fashion of their own, laying by each cup a lump of sugar, which they put into the mouth and held there while they sipped the tea. ..Tea made its way in New England much more slowly than elsewhere, and was not in general use until about the middle of the century. There is a pretty well authenticated story of some young ladies in Connecticut, who in their eagerness to test the new drink, boiled it in a kettle and served it like broth, with the leaves for thickening. Coffee was never so generally drunk as tea in any of the colonies
> 
> The frequent loss of teeth in America was set down to the account of tea, when it had hardly been in general use for one generation. A colonial historian of New York in 1756 said, Our people are shamefully gone into tea-drinking, and an Annapolis broadside of 1774 calls it that detestable weed, tea. In 1742 Benjamin Lay, the Quaker Elijah, went into the market-place in Philadelphia at noon-time, during a general meeting of the Society of Friends, and bore a testimony against tea-drinking by mounting a hucksters stall and breaking piece by piece with a hammer a valuable lot of china-ware that had belonged to his deceased wife. In vain the crowd sought to stay his hand by offering to buy the dainty cups and saucers; the people at last pushed the enthusiast down and carried off what was left of the china. The great popularity of tea-drinking was probably due in part to the wide-spread notion that it was a novel and rather dangerous dissipation. But all the effects supposed to come from tea-drinking were not bad, for the Abbe Robin, who says that the Americans took tea at least twice a day, attributes to this beverage the ability of the Revolutionary soldiers to endure the military punishment of flogging.
> 
> http://thehistoricfoodie.wordpress.com/2012/04/17/a-bit-on-tea-in-the-18th-century/
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating stuff, thanks for posting it, there's a couple good footnotes there!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

jmai5421 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittykatzmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave you are the English answer to the American Heloise - she used to write about all sorts of niffy ideas and I think she has been deceased for a long time. Maybe you need to write a column for a newspaper. Take this as a compliment please.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.heloise.com/
> 
> Heloise appears to be very much alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the original Heloise but her daughter. We get her every day in our paper. Her mother the original Heloise is deceased. Her daughter refers to her often in her column.
Click to expand...

I think this is the one that most of us know.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heloise_%28columnist%29


----------



## mjs

81brighteyes said:


> Dave, Love the photo of your favorite Cheeseshop. I bet they sell my favorite: "Double Gloucester", of course. Also love "Wensleydale with cranberries". I could live on both. They are my "high fat" downfall. What is your favorite?


Oh wow. Double Gloucester with onion and chives (Cotswold). My neighbors had never had it and I got it for our Easter befores. They loved it. It's my favorite cheddary-type cheese. We also had goat cheese with cranberries, another favorite.


----------



## DorisT

mjs said:


> kittykatzmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave you are the English answer to the American Heloise - she used to write about all sorts of niffy ideas and I think she has been deceased for a long time. Maybe you need to write a column for a newspaper. Take this as a compliment please.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.heloise.com/
> 
> Heloise appears to be very much alive.
Click to expand...

Heloise's daughter has carried on for her Mom. Just read further and someone else answered before me.


----------



## dandylion

That has happened to a few of us, Doris. We get so involved and are so eager to share, we should sub-title the tea party: "Quick draw mcgraws" Need I say: Correct me if I'm wrong about the name?  
This site has made me hungry for dinner, as usual!! I'm having - guess what - tonight? Answer : Grilled Cheese Sandwich!!!!!!
I think I'll make it a grilled cheese with apple slices. Sound good? see you all later, dandy/sue



DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittykatzmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave you are the English answer to the American Heloise - she used to write about all sorts of niffy ideas and I think she has been deceased for a long time. Maybe you need to write a column for a newspaper. Take this as a compliment please.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.heloise.com/
> 
> Heloise appears to be very much alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heloise's daughter has carried on for her Mom. Just read further and someone else answered before me.
Click to expand...


----------



## DorisT

dandy/sue and anyone else who has a little girl to make things for: Go to http://www.redheart.com Do a search for Cupcake Bag. It's the cutest thing, sort of on the idea of the cupcake hats. The pattern # is LW2813. My gd's and ggd's are either too young or too old, darn it.


----------



## Southern Gal

mjs said:


> kittykatzmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave you are the English answer to the American Heloise - she used to write about all sorts of niffy ideas and I think she has been deceased for a long time. Maybe you need to write a column for a newspaper. Take this as a compliment please.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.heloise.com/
> 
> Heloise appears to be very much alive.
Click to expand...

i am pretty sure that Heloise's daughter took over her column some yrs ago after her mom passed. i am sure as she grew up with all these niffty ideas she know all about them also.


----------



## Lurker 2

On second thought, I remembered where I might have stored the recipe, as it is for a much bigger pumpkin, than my original receipt, which is for a 1.3kg buttercup pumpkin, I will post this as well:

Soup in a Pumpkin

1 6lb (approx) pumpkin
3-4 oz gruyere cheese
grated nutmeg
3 tsp sugar
handful of crouts
cream and milk
1 tsp salt
1 clove garlic

Remove base of pumpkin, if it does not sit flat. Cut off and keep the lid.
Remove pulp and seeds, being careful not to tear the bottom, or the juice will run out.
Quarter fill the pumpkin with crouts (cubed pieces of bread dried in a low oven.) then sprinkle grated cheese over them
Add to this a little cream and milk in equal quantities until 3/4 full, grate some nutmeg in to the mixture, and add 1 tsp saltand 3 tsps sugar, then 1 clove of garlic. replace lid.
Cook at 350F for about 3 hours, stirring regularly.
To check that the pumpkin is cooked poke a knife into the flesh. When it is soft the soup is ready.

There should be the same caution, to cook in a roasting dish, incase it falls apart. I would also be inclined to have the pumpkin sitting on an oven proof serving dish, with in the roasting pan, a lot easier than attempting to transfer the cooked pumpkin.


----------



## Tessadele

mjs said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, Love the photo of your favorite Cheeseshop. I bet they sell my favorite: "Double Gloucester", of course. Also love "Wensleydale with cranberries". I could live on both. They are my "high fat" downfall. What is your favorite?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow. Double Gloucester with onion and chives (Cotswold). My neighbors had never had it and I got it for our Easter befores. They loved it. It's my favorite cheddary-type cheese. We also had goat cheese with cranberries, another favorite.
Click to expand...

I've come on to this party at last,it's taken me ages to read over 40 pages & now all I want to do is Eat Cheese, I love cheese. All the types you have mentioned plus a lot more. Just looking at that beautiful picture of Dave's cheese shop made my mouth water, now I've got to go to sleep & dream without any cheese to liven my nightmares. I'm supposed to be on Weight Watchers Pro points, although I don't really want to lose weight. I only joined because my DS, DD, GD and GS all joined & I thought it would be a way to see my family once a week & an excuse to help the younger ones buy the foods. 
I'm HUNGRY. It's a good job I like you all too much to be put off coming here!!

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele

The wontons & other foods sound good too, but I shall put those in my recipe collection to use later.


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, Love the photo of your favorite Cheeseshop. I bet they sell my favorite: "Double Gloucester", of course. Also love "Wensleydale with cranberries". I could live on both. They are my "high fat" downfall. What is your favorite?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow. Double Gloucester with onion and chives (Cotswold). My neighbors had never had it and I got it for our Easter befores. They loved it. It's my favorite cheddary-type cheese. We also had goat cheese with cranberries, another favorite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've come on to this party at last,it's taken me ages to read over 40 pages & now all I want to do is Eat Cheese, I love cheese. All the types you have mentioned plus a lot more. Just looking at that beautiful picture of Dave's cheese shop made my mouth water, now I've got to go to sleep & dream without any cheese to liven my nightmares. I'm supposed to be on Weight Watchers Pro points, although I don't really want to lose weight. I only joined because my DS, DD, GD and GS all joined & I thought it would be a way to see my family once a week & an excuse to help the younger ones buy the foods.
> I'm HUNGRY. It's a good job I like you all too much to be put off coming here!!
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...

Plum jam goes well with cheese!

Dave


----------



## Tessadele

Marge, I am gutted to hear about Hobo, I'm praying he will turn up soon.. Has he been neutered? If not he may well have got a whiff of a female in season & followed her home. They will sit for days hoping. I had a dog from rescue which wandered off repeatedly until I had him "done" then he never went again. I hope this is what Hobo has done & will soon return with his tail between his legs.

Tessa


----------



## Edith M

I had supper before I read all the delicous receips but now I'm hungry again. Some day I will really learn to cut and paste so I don't have to scribble on bits of paper that get lost or become unreadable within 24 hours. Rick has shown me several times and I even was successful once but this poor old brain is overstuffed and sometimes refuses to allow anymore input. 

Whinning session over. See everyone tomorrow. Edith M


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> On second thought, I remembered where I might have stored the recipe, as it is for a much bigger pumpkin, than my original receipt, which is for a 1.3kg buttercup pumpkin, I will post this as well:
> 
> Soup in a Pumpkin
> 
> 1 6lb (approx) pumpkin
> 3-4 oz gruyere cheese
> grated nutmeg
> 3 tsp sugar
> handful of crouts
> cream and milk
> 1 tsp salt
> 1 clove garlic
> 
> Remove base of pumpkin, if it does not sit flat. Cut off and keep the lid.
> Remove pulp and seeds, being careful not to tear the bottom, or the juice will run out.
> Quarter fill the pumpkin with crouts (cubed pieces of bread dried in a low oven.) then sprinkle grated cheese over them
> Add to this a little cream and milk in equal quantities until 3/4 full, grate some nutmeg in to the mixture, and add 1 tsp saltand 3 tsps sugar, then 1 clove of garlic. replace lid.
> Cook at 350F for about 3 hours, stirring regularly.
> To check that the pumpkin is cooked poke a knife into the flesh. When it is soft the soup is ready.
> 
> There should be the same caution, to cook in a roasting dish, incase it falls apart. I would also be inclined to have the pumpkin sitting on an oven proof serving dish, with in the roasting pan, a lot easier than attempting to transfer the cooked pumpkin.


This sounds very tasty. I will have to make this next time Elishia is here.


----------



## Tessadele

I know, and blackcurrant, yummy, Dave, you always make me hungry!


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, Love the photo of your favorite Cheeseshop. I bet they sell my favorite: "Double Gloucester", of course. Also love "Wensleydale with cranberries". I could live on both. They are my "high fat" downfall. What is your favorite?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fond of both _Double Gloucester_ and _Wensleydale_, I also like _White Stilton and Apricot_, you really must add that to your list!
> 
> I like most cheeses, Ilchester's _Applewood Smoked Cheddar_ and their spicy _Mexicana Heddar_ are both favourites of mine, the _Mexicana_ makes fantastic souffles. Another cheese to look out for, is _Lincolnshire Poachers Green Cheese_ which has lots of sage in it. I've recently been enjoying _Syndale_ cream cheeses which are a Kent cheese made near where I live, the one with peppercorns is particularly good.
> 
> For general cooking, it's hard to beat _Red Leicester_ which melts and bubbles nicely in toppings without splitting. Try mixing grated cheese, with crushed potato crisps and chopped parsley as a topping for basta bakes etc., it only takes a few minutes for the cheese to melt under the grill and tastes great.
> 
> So many to try, it's nice to visit a proper cheese shop.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Some years ago we discovered white Stilton with apricots. Wonderful. Now also mango and ginger. We also like Wensleydale, I think with cherries.


----------



## jmai5421

DorisT said:


> dandy/sue and anyone else who has a little girl to make things for: Go to http://www.redheart.com Do a search for Cupcake Bag. It's the cutest thing, sort of on the idea of the cupcake hats. The pattern # is LW2813. My gd's and ggd's are either too young or too old, darn it.


Darling bag. i wish it were a knitting pattern. I would make it for my 5 yr old GD and my 6 and 2 year old nieces.


----------



## wannabear

Edith M said:


> I had supper before I read all the delicous receips but now I'm hungry again. Some day I will really learn to cut and paste so I don't have to scribble on bits of paper that get lost or become unreadable within 24 hours. Rick has shown me several times and I even was successful once but this poor old brain is overstuffed and sometimes refuses to allow anymore input.
> 
> Whinning session over. See everyone tomorrow. Edith M


Evernote, the program Dave suggested, makes it much easier to nab things and file them away. Maybe Rick could get that into your computer and show you the basics. It's really a matter of only a couple of clicks to save a recipe, a pattern, a website page, or even to make notes to yourself. You can use it immediately, store whatever caught your interest, and go back to look at it more carefully later. Many times I would think "I need to save that" and then keep reading because the reading was interesting. By the time I remembered I wanted that recipe or whatever, good luck finding it! Now I don't have to spend more than a few seconds filing something away. No more paper scraps.


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> 5mmdpns, thanks for all of your help. dandy/sue


You are welcome! I get so much from all of you at the Tea Party so it is nice to know someone can use some of what I know. I first fell in love with wontons about 25 years ago when I had my first wonton soup! Love it. Have a wontoning time of things!!


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> I know, and blackcurrant, yummy, Dave, you always make me hungry!


Sorry, promise I won't tell on you!

Dave


----------



## Edith M

That's a thought. I will have tro ask him. Edith M


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dave, I hear a recipe for the plum jam. Did you share this with us before? What does the Double Gloucester cheese taste like? I have not seen it here in Canada so I am thinking we have something similar with a different name?


----------



## Tessadele

Sam, that info on tea was interesting & helped my last cuppa of the day down nicely, now I know why my teeth suffered so. I don't take sugar now but as a child I had 2 heaped spoons full; as that was too much to stir in properly I would spoon it from the bottom of the cup & suck it to make it last. That was after the war & rationing , of course. 
One of my earliest memories of reading, was an advertisement for Mazzawattee Tea, which was on a hoarding near our house. It had a picture of a most attractive Indian lady on it, which fascinated me, then I learned tea came from India. I was only 5 & it amused my Mother that I'd worked out what it said, I can't even spell it now.

Tessa.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, I hear a recipe for the plum jam. Did you share this with us before? What does the Double Gloucester cheese taste like? I have not seen it here in Canada so I am thinking we have something similar with a different name?


It's a very rich mild cheese, here's a link to its history:

http://www.britishcheese.com/doublegloucester

I haven't posted my receipt for plum jam yet, I'll post it next time I make some.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I hear a recipe for the plum jam. Did you share this with us before? What does the Double Gloucester cheese taste like? I have not seen it here in Canada so I am thinking we have something similar with a different name?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very rich mild cheese, here's a link to its history:
> 
> http://www.britishcheese.com/doublegloucester
> 
> I haven't posted my receipt for plum jam yet, I'll post it next time I make some.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you! The cheese sounds like our old cheddar cheese. A few different companies make this. Depending on the flavor and texture you wish to have, you buy a specific brand.
Do you take in the observation or participation in the rolling of the cheese down the hill? and can you tell us why this practice/sport was done?


----------



## Grandma Gail

Hi Gail
We are about two hours west of Duluth on #2. The lake is Bowstring. It is quite large and is on the map just NW of Winnie. We are on the north end of the lake. There are only 6 of us on our road. We are all about the same age-grandparents. Behind us and after the last cabin is the Chippewa National Forest so we won't have any more development near us. It is nice and quiet.
I met another knitter on KP that is from Bowstring the town of one store/gas station/bait shop/grocery/all in one store. We are going to get together to knit. I was surprised and excited since Bowstring is so small. Maybe we can both get together and come to Duluth for some visiting and knitting. 
Thanks for the update on the rain. I hope we got it too. Our lake is so low. Our neighbors are already there and we have been emailing. Instead of a foot or less of beach(normal) we have 12-15 feet of beach. So we are praying for rain-lots,[/quote]

The cabin location sounds heavenly. It's always great to be able to get away from it all. You must not be too far from Grand Rapids. It would be terrific if you got to Duluth. I'd love to get together either where I am or where you are.


----------



## charliesaunt

Our blackberries are ready to bloom. Not as many plants as we had in the past...I hope sufficient berries to make jam again this year. These are thornless so there is no pain in the picking.


----------



## dandylion

very cute. I love that whole site. dandy/sue



DorisT said:


> dandy/sue and anyone else who has a little girl to make things for: Go to http://www.redheart.com Do a search for Cupcake Bag. It's the cutest thing, sort of on the idea of the cupcake hats. The pattern # is LW2813. My gd's and ggd's are either too young or too old, darn it.


----------



## Grandma Gail

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, you are fountain of wisdome here with the tea drinking! My ancestors had dental problems too because they would put the sugar lump in between their front teeth and upper lip, then slurp their very strong coffee through it. They did this as a common practice in Iceland, so I have been informed by ancestoral documents.


This was a common practice with the older Norwegians in this area, too. I assume it came from Norway with them.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Grandma Gail said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you are fountain of wisdome here with the tea drinking! My ancestors had dental problems too because they would put the sugar lump in between their front teeth and upper lip, then slurp their very strong coffee through it. They did this as a common practice in Iceland, so I have been informed by ancestoral documents.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a common practice with the older Norwegians in this area, too. I assume it came from Norway with them.
Click to expand...

Likely as my Swedish and Finnish ancestors also had this practice. I would suppose it was one reason that no one put on a smile for photos back then. I would hazzard a guess that many cultures did this.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Southern "southern" California is supposed to be in the 90s this weekend.


----------



## margewhaples

A very fine gathering this evening and lovely discussion and post. I once made a strawberry confection using wonton wrappers and muffin tin. The wontons were brushed with butter and baked until brown. Then brown sugar was crumbled with cinnamon and butter and placed in the bottom of the wontons. Cream cheese was whipped with 1 oz of Grand Marnier and filled into wonton molds then Strawberries were butterflied and fanned over the top then chilled. MMMMM!
I lost the recipe so exact amts. I no longer have,but I think would easily be improvised. I've had many requests for these, but have never made them again.
Sam we need our fix of our god-puppies.
Yes, I miss Hobo very much. I saw an interesting mixed blood rat terrier and chihuahua to day with border collie like markings and short hair which would be ideal. Too bad someone already owned him. My own knitting is taking a back chair lately as I have two new students both with arthritic problems attempting to learn. I can't knit when I can be interrupted, so I worked on my crocheted afghan for awhile. Every one is clammoring for me to finish my butterfly quilt also. I haven't worked much on it since I got the knitting bug.


----------



## iamsam

kind of like the snowdrift wrap scarf pattern -

https://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product_freepatterns.aspx?featuredID=125755

might be a fun gift for someone.

sam


----------



## Joe P

I have my cat in my side purring and the a/c on and it is real comfortable in here. It is getting into the 80's and lots of sun now. I like keeping the cottage at 75 degrees in the summer. I made wild Texas Plum jelly a few years ago and it was a hit with all my kids and grandchildren.


----------



## iamsam

what time were you watching jeopardy? we get it here in northwest ohio at 7:30pm/edt. just curious - i watched it tonight and there she was.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I am watching Jeopardy. One of the contestants on the show is Mary Harris (sp) who owns a knitting shop in Seattle. She is the winner of the Jeopardy today so she will be on tomorrow. I believe the red/orange cardigan she is wearing is the Seaweed Cardigan that was a Knit A Long on the Knitting Daily website a year or two ago. If I remember right, the pattern is simple to do and the most difficulty was with the bindoff/attaching the back & front at the shoulders as the stitches were live. The other difficulty was with the edges down the front.
> Here is the cardian on Ravelry and the model here has a belt around it. Some finished off the cardigan with an i-cord bindoff.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seaweed-cardigan


----------



## iamsam

jmai - i looked at it also and noticed it was a crochet pattern - however - i looked at it and thought it would not be that difficult to knit. the brown could be knit on circular needles - and the top also - formed with a series of decreases. the ruffle could be done by picking up stitches and knitting a ruffle. i don't have any little girls to knit one for but i do think it is doable if one is inclined to take a little time.

sam



jmai5421 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> dandy/sue and anyone else who has a little girl to make things for: Go to http://www.redheart.com Do a search for Cupcake Bag. It's the cutest thing, sort of on the idea of the cupcake hats. The pattern # is LW2813. My gd's and ggd's are either too young or too old, darn it.
> 
> 
> 
> Darling bag. i wish it were a knitting pattern. I would make it for my 5 yr old GD and my 6 and 2 year old nieces.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

cmasliza- that sure looks a fascinating exhibition. Showed my husband the photos and he sat there trying to work out how each one worked. Leonardo da Vinci sure was well ahead of others in his thinking!


----------



## darowil

dandylion said:


> I'm afraid of pinterest. so many of my friends are addicted to it. I can't afford another addiction. I'm online almost all day & night, now  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anyone on the Tea Party mention Pinterest. I was just on the website and saw some interesting patterns (some free) and ideas for knitting and crocheting. As if I need more ideas!! :roll: Just Google Pinterest.
Click to expand...

Yes I had a quick look and thought look at how much time I spend now on KP better not add to that! so closed it down before I got hooked. Yesterday was my 1 year anniversary on KP and it has taken lots of hours in the last 12 months. Many great hours I must say, but I can't let myself do the same somewhere else. Last year I clearly had plenty of time and yesterday not a moment to get onto KP so catching everything up now. Very easy to remember the date as it also happens to be my birthday, no idea what I was up to last year so make me free to find KP. A letter arrived addressed to David today from Webs with something that felt suspiciously like a credit card sized piece of plastic inside. And yes it was gift vouchers- $150 worth. Told him I will buy something I wouldn't normally. Normally I just wait and buy the cheaper yarns (usually socks) when they are on special. Wonder if they sell possum fur sock yarn? Better make sure I don't lose these ones (shouldn't now,just put them somewhere safe i should remember). My daughter gave me a voucher for a LYS for Christmas which I can't fine, I have a horrid feeling that it may have been recycled with the christmas cards. Must ring them and see if they keep a record- I seem to remember that last time they found the details and crossed out its use so thay may be able to help me out.


----------



## darowil

tried searching for possum yarn and possum on Webs and came up a blank (well a pattern for a yarn called possum). Oh well I will sure find something to spend it on, and there is no hurry afterall.


----------



## jmai5421

Grandma Gail said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you are fountain of wisdome here with the tea drinking! My ancestors had dental problems too because they would put the sugar lump in between their front teeth and upper lip, then slurp their very strong coffee through it. They did this as a common practice in Iceland, so I have been informed by ancestoral documents.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a common practice with the older Norwegians in this area, too. I assume it came from Norway with them.
Click to expand...

I used to watch my grandfather and his friends do that with coffee. My grandfather came from Norway as did most of his friends.


----------



## jmai5421

Grandma Gail said:


> Hi Gail
> We are about two hours west of Duluth on #2. The lake is Bowstring. It is quite large and is on the map just NW of Winnie. We are on the north end of the lake. There are only 6 of us on our road. We are all about the same age-grandparents. Behind us and after the last cabin is the Chippewa National Forest so we won't have any more development near us. It is nice and quiet.
> I met another knitter on KP that is from Bowstring the town of one store/gas station/bait shop/grocery/all in one store. We are going to get together to knit. I was surprised and excited since Bowstring is so small. Maybe we can both get together and come to Duluth for some visiting and knitting.
> Thanks for the update on the rain. I hope we got it too. Our lake is so low. Our neighbors are already there and we have been emailing. Instead of a foot or less of beach(normal) we have 12-15 feet of beach. So we are praying for rain-lots,


The cabin location sounds heavenly. It's always great to be able to get away from it all. You must not be too far from Grand Rapids. It would be terrific if you got to Duluth. I'd love to get together either where I am or where you are.[/quote]
Grand Rapids is our closest biggest town for shopping. It is about 45 miles from us.
I also read further down that you are Norwegian, at least I think I read that and you posted it. You talk about drinking coffee/tea through a sugar cube.
I will pm you with my cell phone number. We will use that until we get a land line and a internet. Our phone company, Paul Bunyan just brought fiber optics out our way last year.
It would be fun to get together this summer.
I will have grandchildren(3) of them from the end of June until after the 4th. I have another granddaughter who might come for a few days after the three. Wish they would all come together but the second Mom has a thing so the cousins have never seen each other. Sad but true. Anyway early or late in the season we could get together. I do love Duluth.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I hear a recipe for the plum jam. Did you share this with us before? What does the Double Gloucester cheese taste like? I have not seen it here in Canada so I am thinking we have something similar with a different name?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very rich mild cheese, here's a link to its history:
> 
> http://www.britishcheese.com/doublegloucester
> 
> I haven't posted my receipt for plum jam yet, I'll post it next time I make some.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! The cheese sounds like our old cheddar cheese. A few different companies make this. Depending on the flavor and texture you wish to have, you buy a specific brand.
> Do you take in the observation or participation in the rolling of the cheese down the hill? and can you tell us why this practice/sport was done?
Click to expand...

_Double Gloucester_ is a creamier and slightly softer version of _cheddar_. Different creameries produce slightly different cheeses, but by its nature, _Double Gloucester_ tends to be fairly consistent because it is a specific receipt.

Not I chance of catching me doing anything as hazardous an energitic as chasing a cheese down a hillside, it's strictly for mad locals!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid of pinterest. so many of my friends are addicted to it. I can't afford another addiction. I'm online almost all day & night, now  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anyone on the Tea Party mention Pinterest. I was just on the website and saw some interesting patterns (some free) and ideas for knitting and crocheting. As if I need more ideas!! :roll: Just Google Pinterest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I had a quick look and thought look at how much time I spend now on KP better not add to that! so closed it down before I got hooked. Yesterday was my 1 year anniversary on KP and it has taken lots of hours in the last 12 months. Many great hours I must say, but I can't let myself do the same somewhere else. Last year I clearly had plenty of time and yesterday not a moment to get onto KP so catching everything up now. Very easy to remember the date as it also happens to be my birthday, no idea what I was up to last year so make me free to find KP. A letter arrived addressed to David today from Webs with something that felt suspiciously like a credit card sized piece of plastic inside. And yes it was gift vouchers- $150 worth. Told him I will buy something I wouldn't normally. Normally I just wait and buy the cheaper yarns (usually socks) when they are on special. Wonder if they sell possum fur sock yarn? Better make sure I don't lose these ones (shouldn't now,just put them somewhere safe i should remember). My daughter gave me a voucher for a LYS for Christmas which I can't fine, I have a horrid feeling that it may have been recycled with the christmas cards. Must ring them and see if they keep a record- I seem to remember that last time they found the details and crossed out its use so thay may be able to help me out.
Click to expand...

I hope you had a very happy birthday and that you thoroughly enjoy using those vouchers. Hope you can retrieve the other ones too, then you really can 'go wild in the aisles'!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

Oh so many good ideas concerning cheese... I can nibble enough to know the taste and texture, but anything more and I'm in trouble. I do so love cheese but with the dairy allergy not worth the pain (break out in mad rash, severe itching not to mention the internal pain) SOOOO not worth the tastes . I do enjoy plum jam, my father used to make it and also a pear jam, he is gone and no one could find his recipes (or so they said) :wink: I will wait patiently (since plums are not yet in season) for the receipt of plum jam. Daniel and I may make the Kiwi today if we have time. He starts his moving tomorrow, (orientation on new job is on Friday) he and his friends will be back on Saturday to take some of his furniture and his kitchen supplies. My kitchen will be a lonely place, I'm turning his room into a craft room/guest bedroom. 
It's raining here, much needed of course, at least I don't have to water the new grass seeds, but unfortunately the garden hasn't been completed so it sits a muddy mess. 
Have a wonderful day/evening... Marianne ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> what time were you watching jeopardy? we get it here in northwest ohio at 7:30pm/edt. just curious - i watched it tonight and there she was.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching Jeopardy. One of the contestants on the show is Mary Harris (sp) who owns a knitting shop in Seattle. She is the winner of the Jeopardy today so she will be on tomorrow. I believe the red/orange cardigan she is wearing is the Seaweed Cardigan that was a Knit A Long on the Knitting Daily website a year or two ago. If I remember right, the pattern is simple to do and the most difficulty was with the bindoff/attaching the back & front at the shoulders as the stitches were live. The other difficulty was with the edges down the front.
> Here is the cardian on Ravelry and the model here has a belt around it. Some finished off the cardigan with an i-cord bindoff.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seaweed-cardigan
Click to expand...

Depending on which tv station I can get it at any time from 4:30pmCDT(central daylight saving time) to 11:30pm. She was as good as any that I have watched, some make mistakes but some have good answers when it counts.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I have my cat in my side purring and the a/c on and it is real comfortable in here. It is getting into the 80's and lots of sun now. I like keeping the cottage at 75 degrees in the summer. I made wild Texas Plum jelly a few years ago and it was a hit with all my kids and grandchildren.


I dont know if anyone has asked you yet as I have not read all the posts, but we need your wild Texas Plum jelly recipe and how to make instructions. As I live in Canada I doubt I would be getting any wild Texas plums, but I can enjoy reading the recipe. Did you pick the plums yourself?


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> A very fine gathering this evening and lovely discussion and post. I once made a strawberry confection using wonton wrappers and muffin tin. The wontons were brushed with butter and baked until brown. Then brown sugar was crumbled with cinnamon and butter and placed in the bottom of the wontons. Cream cheese was whipped with 1 oz of Grand Marnier and filled into wonton molds then Strawberries were butterflied and fanned over the top then chilled. MMMMM!
> I lost the recipe so exact amts. I no longer have,but I think would easily be improvised. I've had many requests for these, but have never made them again.
> Sam we need our fix of our god-puppies.
> Yes, I miss Hobo very much. I saw an interesting mixed blood rat terrier and chihuahua to day with border collie like markings and short hair which would be ideal. Too bad someone already owned him. My own knitting is taking a back chair lately as I have two new students both with arthritic problems attempting to learn. I can't knit when I can be interrupted, so I worked on my crocheted afghan for awhile. Every one is clammoring for me to finish my butterfly quilt also. I haven't worked much on it since I got the knitting bug.


That strawberry confection wonton sounds scrumptious Marge!!

We have more snow -- very wet big flakes of snow -- coming down. They are calling for a few inches of snow today. All school buses have been cancelled in NWOntario except for the town buses. Purple finches were struggling to find suitable feed so I filled some feeders with black oiled sunflower seeds. They are so pretty to see -- their heads and chests dipped into the red strawberry wine! Of course the chickadees and juncos love the seeds too. My little mini schnauzer loves to be wrapped up in a towel when she comes in from the snowy outdoors. She is curled up in her towel beside my rocking chair.

Marge, I had a thought and you may be able to make something of it or not. Is it possible for you to contact a rescue center in your area and foster a dog? If you foster, they provide the food and look after the vet bills, you provide the home so they dont have to be in the center's kennels. You can choose which dog to have. Most of the foster dogs and cats never get to a forever home but have a permanent foster home.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jmai5421 said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you are fountain of wisdome here with the tea drinking! My ancestors had dental problems too because they would put the sugar lump in between their front teeth and upper lip, then slurp their very strong coffee through it. They did this as a common practice in Iceland, so I have been informed by ancestoral documents.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a common practice with the older Norwegians in this area, too. I assume it came from Norway with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to watch my grandfather and his friends do that with coffee. My grandfather came from Norway as did most of his friends.
Click to expand...

I just thought that the coffee was too hot not to slurp it when I watched my Finn grandfather drink his. My Dad slurps his too and always has but he puts the sugar and milk right into his coffee and tea. Now we know where slurping came from!! haha :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I hear a recipe for the plum jam. Did you share this with us before? What does the Double Gloucester cheese taste like? I have not seen it here in Canada so I am thinking we have something similar with a different name?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very rich mild cheese, here's a link to its history:
> 
> http://www.britishcheese.com/doublegloucester
> 
> I haven't posted my receipt for plum jam yet, I'll post it next time I make some.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! The cheese sounds like our old cheddar cheese. A few different companies make this. Depending on the flavor and texture you wish to have, you buy a specific brand.
> Do you take in the observation or participation in the rolling of the cheese down the hill? and can you tell us why this practice/sport was done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Double Gloucester_ is a creamier and slightly softer version of _cheddar_. Different creameries produce slightly different cheeses, but by its nature, _Double Gloucester_ tends to be fairly consistent because it is a specific receipt.
> 
> Not I chance of catching me doing anything as hazardous an energitic as chasing a cheese down a hillside, it's strictly for mad locals!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I can just picture the flaming orange hair chasing an orange cheese ball!!! (in my dreams!!!! haha) Light the bonfire and have a huge cheese fondue at the bottom of the hill!! Seems that England, being such a country of so many centuries, has so many different things to offer that seem a little wild to us here on the other side of the pond!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Just a thought about the gift cards and such, my son and his girlfriend sent me a coupon holder for my purse. I am sure it would make a nifty little holder to keep gift cards and coupons in too!


----------



## dandylion

Me too, Sam, She won last night and I won't be able to watch tonight -- oh, duhhhh, DVR, dandy/sue



thewren said:


> what time were you watching jeopardy? we get it here in northwest ohio at 7:30pm/edt. just curious - i watched it tonight and there she was.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching Jeopardy. One of the contestants on the show is Mary Harris (sp) who owns a knitting shop in Seattle. She is the winner of the Jeopardy today so she will be on tomorrow. I believe the red/orange cardigan she is wearing is the Seaweed Cardigan that was a Knit A Long on the Knitting Daily website a year or two ago. If I remember right, the pattern is simple to do and the most difficulty was with the bindoff/attaching the back & front at the shoulders as the stitches were live. The other difficulty was with the edges down the front.
> Here is the cardian on Ravelry and the model here has a belt around it. Some finished off the cardigan with an i-cord bindoff.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seaweed-cardigan
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Just thought I would add a 'moon' not quite 'sun-rise' photo, from my back door- urban scape, 
Good morning, etc., to all!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> Just thought I would add a 'moon' not quite 'sun-rise' photo, from my back door- urban scape,
> Good morning, etc., to all!


Good morning Nana J,
Lovely! It is always nice to see pictures from other places. How are you today?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would add a 'moon' not quite 'sun-rise' photo, from my back door- urban scape,
> Good morning, etc., to all!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Nana J,
> Lovely! It is always nice to see pictures from other places. How are you today?
Click to expand...

Just had a vegetable stew for breakfast- had to cook more because Fale decided he wanted some. Got to feed the dogs, then out to the clothesline to hang up the washing that is waiting for me!
Still working on getting cowls figured, my second attempt has curled majorly from cast on, to BO., but is long enough to go around twice, which is part of what I wanted to work out.
I think I will make a more complex pattern next time- it may solve the 'curl' problem.
How are the 'babies', I bet they are growing apace!
Happy Day!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would add a 'moon' not quite 'sun-rise' photo, from my back door- urban scape,
> Good morning, etc., to all!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Nana J,
> Lovely! It is always nice to see pictures from other places. How are you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just had a vegetable stew for breakfast- had to cook more because Fale decided he wanted some. Got to feed the dogs, then out to the clothesline to hang up the washing that is waiting for me!
> Still working on getting cowls figured, my second attempt has curled majorly from cast on, to BO., but is long enough to go around twice, which is part of what I wanted to work out.
> I think I will make a more complex pattern next time- it may solve the 'curl' problem.
> How are the 'babies', I bet they are growing apace!
> Happy Day!
Click to expand...

I had vegetable stoup for breakfast and lunch today. Stoup is too thick to be soup and too thing to be stew. I made a large pot of it last night. The extra all go into the fridge, The teens will add what ever meat they want to. This way it pleases everyone, without me having to cook multiply meals. 
Pictures of the finished cowl, please.
We are doing laundry today as well. 
The babies are growing very well. Derp is finally drinking more of his bottle. Jamie is still getting up for his 3 am feeding. I am hoping she will try him on a bucket soon.
Caren


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - maybe if you had four stitches on each side of your cowl in garter stitch it might not curl. it seems just plain stocking stitch curls regardless of what you do.

sam

also - if you start each row with - s1wyif and end every row with a k1 you will also have a very pretty edge.



myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would add a 'moon' not quite 'sun-rise' photo, from my back door- urban scape,
> Good morning, etc., to all!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Nana J,
> Lovely! It is always nice to see pictures from other places. How are you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just had a vegetable stew for breakfast- had to cook more because Fale decided he wanted some. Got to feed the dogs, then out to the clothesline to hang up the washing that is waiting for me!
> Still working on getting cowls figured, my second attempt has curled majorly from cast on, to BO., but is long enough to go around twice, which is part of what I wanted to work out.
> I think I will make a more complex pattern next time- it may solve the 'curl' problem.
> How are the 'babies', I bet they are growing apace!
> Happy Day!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

not having made my mannekin [?sp] yet, I will have to pretty my self up, and get Fale to take a photo, want to tidy the kitchen first, will get back to you!!


----------



## Lurker 2

thanks Sam, I will have to try that one, 
How many pups have you got, still?
Hope you are keeping well!!


----------



## iamsam

we have two females left myfanwy - no - as much as i would like to keep one - puppies require more energy than i have - puppies need to go to young people who have the energy - the older "house broken" puppies go to the old people without energy. lol

sam



myfanwy said:


> thanks Sam, I will have to try that one,
> How many pups have you got, still?
> Hope you are keeping well!!


----------



## iamsam

a little more tea history - sam

New post on Thehistoricfoodie's Blog

Tea History©
by thehistoricfoodie

A couple of nice ladies I know are working on a gathering for Ft. Toulouses French & Indian event this weekend and since I havent made any real contribution to the effort, I thought perhaps a bit of information might be welcomed. If I can get my own presentation on Native Plants and Animals in the Diet of Colonial Inhabitants of the Southeast ready, I may try to bake up something appropriate to contribute in the way of food. The verdict is out on that possibility as of this morning, however, since Im not packed yet and the event starts tomorrow.

The social tea-table is like the fireside of our country, a national delight; and, if it be the scene of domestic converse and of agreeable relaxation, it should likewise bid us remember that every thing connected with the growth and preparation of this favourite herb should awaken a higher feelingthat of admiration, love, and gratitude to Him who saw every thing that he had made, and behold it was very good. [Sigmond, George Gabriel. Tea: Its Effects, Medicinal and Moral. 1839. London.]

If tea had become such an institution by the time the previous author wrote the statement above in 1839, when would we consider that popularity to have gained momentum?

Samuel Pepys wrote in his diary that he had tasted tea for the first time in 1660, although, it was most likely introduced in England some 50 years prior. I sent for a cup of teea China drinkof which I had never drank before, - 25 Sept., 1660. The tea Pepys purchased came from the London merchant, Mr. Thomas Garway, who had received a large shipment three years prior and established a house where he prepared it and sold it to patrons.

Pepys did not write of tea being prepared in his own home until 1667. Home and there find my wife making of tea, a drink which Mr. Pelling, the potticary, tells her is good for her cold and defluxions.

Garway had a handbill circulated which told interested parties he was a tobacconist and seller and retailer of tea and coffee located in Exchange Alley, near the Royal Exchange in London. Interestingly enough, my direct ancestor, Sir Thomas Gresham, is credited with the creation of the Royal Exchange some years before, Sir Thomas, having died in 1579. One would assume from Pepys diary entries about the introduction of tea, that Sir Thomas may have died blissfully unaware of the beverage or the pomp and circumstance associated with drinking it in the early days of its use.

The author's ancestor, Sir Thomas Gresham of London.

Another source claims, however, that the East India Company brought tea to England in the first half of 1571. If that is true, then Sir Thomas and his illustrious brothers would have almost certainly joined their wealthy counterparts at the tea-house or tea-gardens of London.

Lady Ann Fernley, widow, married Sir Thomas Gresham

Another source states, There were at this time (1659) a Turkish drink, to be souled almost in every street, called coffee, and another kind of drink called tea; and also a drink called chocolate, which was a very hearty drink.

The Mercurius Politicus referred to tea as, That excellent, and by all physicians approved, China drink, called by the Chineans Teha, by other nations Tay, alias Tee, is sold at the Sultaness Head coffee-house in Sweetings Rents, by the Royal Exchange, London.

In 1710, a tea house was founded which is probably familiar to most Americans  Twinings. A portrait of the founder, Thomas Twinings, painted by Hogarth, remained a fixture long after he was gone and the establishment was being run by his great-great grandsons.

Montgomery Martin wrote that in 1662 Charles II married Princess Catherine of Portugal who was exceedingly fond of tea, and credited her with helping to make tea-drinking fashionable in England. Others, such as Dr. Alexander Carlyle, through their writings added to the appeal of tea-drinking among the wealthier class. The ladies gave afternoons tea and coffee in their turn, which coming but once in four or six weeks amounted to a trifle.

The gentry found a vast array of treats to partake of while enjoying their cup of tea, including fruit tarts, rich cakes, gingerbread, fruits in season, dry sweet-meats, and cheesecakes, but what of the country people? A historian for the town of Whitby wrote that, tea was very little used a century ago, most of the old men being much against it, but after the death of the old people it soon came into general use.

An Italian visitor to England wrote in 1755 that even the common maids expected their tea twice daily, but indicated that the still costly beverage was purchased by their wealthy employers and wasnt paid for from their earnings. Was this indulgence standard, or how did the tea consumption of other countries compare to Britain? [Reade, Arthur. Tea and Tea Drinking. 1884. London.]

Several years later, Mullhall wrote in his Dictionary of Statistics that the United Kingdom consumed 72 ounces of tea per inhabitant per year compared with 21 ounces in the United States, 8 in Belgium and Holland, 8 in Denmark, 7 in Russia, 2 in Sweden and Norway, and 1 in France, Germany, Austria, Italy, and Spain. [Mulhall, Michael George. Dictionary of Statistics. 1886. London.]


----------



## flockie

5mmdpns said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have used them too to make the cheese raviolis with. They are a convenient size. I find mine in the frozen oriental food section. Serve with a salsa sauce. I have used them to make a stuffed perogie type of thing with shrimps and serve with a seafood sauce. Quite the nice finger food for a night in front of the tv watching sports or movies.
> 
> If you fill them with a fruit filling (ie. sliced apple wedge with cinnamon sprinkle) and deep fry them for two minutes each side, you have a lovely little desert served with whipped cream.
> 
> If you fill them with a coleslaw mix without the dressing on it, and then deep fry, you get a simple spring roll. Serve this one with plum sauce or which ever sauce you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like all those ideas for using wonton wrappers. Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flockie, let your imagination go wild over stuffings for the wontons! Kids can even get involved in making them. Just remember to tell them to wet their fingertip and go around the outside edges before closing them to get a good seal on them.
Click to expand...

5mmdpns, I did know that, but good thing you mentioned it. Thanks, Flockie


----------



## Lurker 2

Very interesting Sam! Shows how conservative we are with new products. Obviously people had an issue with the cost. Here at least, tea has become one of the cheapest brews legally available. My ex keeps recommending I should try the 'weed', but I prefer to keep the right side of the law!


----------



## flockie

5mmdpns said:


> I am watching Jeopardy. One of the contestants on the show is Mary Harris (sp) who owns a knitting shop in Seattle. She is the winner of the Jeopardy today so she will be on tomorrow. I believe the red/orange cardigan she is wearing is the Seaweed Cardigan that was a Knit A Long on the Knitting Daily website a year or two ago. If I remember right, the pattern is simple to do and the most difficulty was with the bindoff/attaching the back & front at the shoulders as the stitches were live. The other difficulty was with the edges down the front.
> Here is the cardian on Ravelry and the model here has a belt around it. Some finished off the cardigan with an i-cord bindoff.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seaweed-cardigan


Jeopardy is one of my can't miss shows. I have watched this even when Art Fleming was the host many years ago. I was checking out her sweater as well, but didn't know the pattern.


----------



## FireballDave

Another interesting article Sam, but some of it is a little wistful. There were no tea-houses in London in the sixteenth century, tea was first sold in coffee houses and brothels. The tea gardens came much later too, Vauxhall only opened in 1661 and it was in the Georgian era that it really became popular. 

Tea was incredibly expensive when it first arrived in England, so valuable that caddies were kept by the lady of the house and were locked. It was only after the Empire established plantations in India that the price came down. 

During WWII tea was rationed to two ounces per week, the English are so addicted, the government had to use precious resources to ship it to the UK as a priority essential item. Interestingly, official civil defence papers recently released, reveal plans for supplying tea had been made in the event of a nuclear war. 

Only us Brits could plan afternoon tea whilst contemplating nuclear war!

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Another interesting article Sam, but some of it is a little wistful. There were no tea-houses in London in the sixteenth century, tea was first sold in coffee houses and brothels. The tea gardens came much later too, Vauxhall only opened in 1661 and it was in the Georgian era that it really became popular.
> 
> Tea was incredibly expensive when it first arrived in England, so valuable that caddies were kept by the lady of the house and were locked. It was only after the Empire established plantations in India that the price came down.
> 
> During WWII tea was rationed to two ounces per week, the English are so addicted, the government had to use precious resources to ship it to the UK as a priority essential item. Interestingly, official civil defence papers recently released, reveal plans for supplying tea had been made in the event of a nuclear war.
> 
> Only us Brits could plan afternoon tea whilst contemplating nuclear war!
> 
> Dave


Don't forget that song about everything's going bad, but let's have a cup of tea. Seems to me there was some problem with the marrows in that song and presumably the cut of tea would make one feel better.


----------



## iamsam

mere curiosity dave - how much is two ounces of tea? was it enough for a week per person - i assume it was two ounces per person.

sam



FireballDave said:


> During WWII tea was rationed to two ounces per week, the English are so addicted, the government had to use precious resources to ship it to the UK as a priority essential item. Interestingly, official civil defence papers recently released, reveal plans for supplying tea had been made in the event of a nuclear war.
> 
> Only us Brits could plan afternoon tea whilst contemplating nuclear war!
> 
> Dave


----------



## flockie

I am watching the Rachael Ray show that I DVR'd this week. My favorite band - Train - is on this entire week playing snipets of all their songs and will also include some of the songs from their newly released 6th studio album. I saw them at Ravinia in September 2010 - which is an outdoor park. They have concerts of all types of music during the summer. The last time I was at Ravinia it was with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra with John Williams as host conductor. The CSO played all the movie soundtracks John Williams wrote - theme from Star Wars, Indiana Jones and so so many more. We bring a picnic basket, and spread out on the lawn and it's a great time. Train also performed on the results show last evening on Dancing with the Stars. Okay, I will stop going on and on about my favorite band.


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting article Sam, but some of it is a little wistful. There were no tea-houses in London in the sixteenth century, tea was first sold in coffee houses and brothels. The tea gardens came much later too, Vauxhall only opened in 1661 and it was in the Georgian era that it really became popular.
> 
> Tea was incredibly expensive when it first arrived in England, so valuable that caddies were kept by the lady of the house and were locked. It was only after the Empire established plantations in India that the price came down.
> 
> During WWII tea was rationed to two ounces per week, the English are so addicted, the government had to use precious resources to ship it to the UK as a priority essential item. Interestingly, official civil defence papers recently released, reveal plans for supplying tea had been made in the event of a nuclear war.
> 
> Only us Brits could plan afternoon tea whilst contemplating nuclear war!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget that song about everything's going bad, but let's have a cup of tea. Seems to me there was some problem with the marrows in that song and presumably the cut of tea would make one feel better.
Click to expand...

A splash of whiskey in the tea would make you feel better!!! hot toddies anyone???


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> mere curiosity dave - how much is two ounces of tea? was it enough for a week per person - i assume it was two ounces per person.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> During WWII tea was rationed to two ounces per week, the English are so addicted, the government had to use precious resources to ship it to the UK as a priority essential item. Interestingly, official civil defence papers recently released, reveal plans for supplying tea had been made in the event of a nuclear war.
> 
> Only us Brits could plan afternoon tea whilst contemplating nuclear war!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

2 ounces = 56 grams, at the time, tea was almost always sold in quarter pound packs which would be the average weekly consumption per person.

As a guide for those who use tea bags, they typically contain one-eighth of an ounce of tea, so the ration would equate to about two tea bags per day.

Loose tea does go further, used sparingly you would get three pots per day from two ounces. There were lots of public information films to persuade people to be frugal with resources, a famous one tried to change, _one spoonful per person and one for the pot_, to, _*and none for the pot!*_

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Off to the Mavs game tonight! I hope they play better than they have been. We may not make the playoffs if we don't start winning. That will be only the second time the Championship team has not made the playoffs the next year. I'll be back on after the game!


----------



## flockie

pammie1234 said:


> Off to the Mavs game tonight! I hope they play better than they have been. We may not make the playoffs if we don't start winning. That will be only the second time the Championship team has not made the playoffs the next year. I'll be back on after the game!


As long as they are not playing the Bulls, I don't have a problem with the Mavs winning. Have fun... well hope you had fun at the game!


----------



## wannabear

flockie said:


> I am watching the Rachael Ray show that I DVR'd this week. My favorite band - Train - is on this entire week playing snipets of all their songs and will also include some of the songs from their newly released 6th studio album. I saw them at Ravinia in September 2010 - which is an outdoor park. They have concerts of all types of music during the summer. The last time I was at Ravinia it was with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra with John Williams as host conductor. The CSO played all the movie soundtracks John Williams wrote - theme from Star Wars, Indiana Jones and so so many more. We bring a picnic basket, and spread out on the lawn and it's a great time. Train also performed on the results show last evening on Dancing with the Stars. Okay, I will stop going on and on about my favorite band.


I had never heard of Ravinia, I am ashamed to say. It sounds wonderful! That sort of thing takes a back seat here. Charlotte thinks the more ball stadiums they have, the more cosmopolitan the city will be. By the way, Train is coming back this year.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Just got through watching Peggy Sue Got Married on TV. Made in 1986, starring Kathleen Turner and Nicholas Cage. A very young Jim Carrey had a bit part in it. That was a good movie.


----------



## flockie

wannabear said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching the Rachael Ray show that I DVR'd this week. My favorite band - Train - is on this entire week playing snipets of all their songs and will also include some of the songs from their newly released 6th studio album. I saw them at Ravinia in September 2010 - which is an outdoor park. They have concerts of all types of music during the summer. The last time I was at Ravinia it was with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra with John Williams as host conductor. The CSO played all the movie soundtracks John Williams wrote - theme from Star Wars, Indiana Jones and so so many more. We bring a picnic basket, and spread out on the lawn and it's a great time. Train also performed on the results show last evening on Dancing with the Stars. Okay, I will stop going on and on about my favorite band.
> 
> 
> 
> I had never heard of Ravinia, I am ashamed to say. It sounds wonderful! That sort of thing takes a back seat here. Charlotte thinks the more ball stadiums they have, the more cosmopolitan the city will be. By the way, Train is coming back this year.
Click to expand...

Train will be back at Ravinia this summer....It's not free. Usually $25 will buy you a piece of lawn to picnic on. You can bring your own food and drink - or - you can buy it there. People bring small tables, candles, and really do it up big. Train will be on the Today show on Thursday (tomorrow) during the 8:00 hour!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> mere curiosity dave - how much is two ounces of tea? was it enough for a week per person - i assume it was two ounces per person.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> During WWII tea was rationed to two ounces per week, the English are so addicted, the government had to use precious resources to ship it to the UK as a priority essential item. Interestingly, official civil defence papers recently released, reveal plans for supplying tea had been made in the event of a nuclear war.
> 
> Only us Brits could plan afternoon tea whilst contemplating nuclear war!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 ounces = 56 grams, at the time, tea was almost always sold in quarter pound packs which would be the average weekly consumption per person.
> 
> As a guide for those who use tea bags, they typically contain one-eighth of an ounce of tea, so the ration would equate to about two tea bags per day.
> 
> Loose tea does go further, used sparingly you would get three pots per day from two ounces. There were lots of public information films to persuade people to be frugal with resources, a famous one tried to change, _one spoonful per person and one for the pot_, to, _*and none for the pot!*_
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

My grandmother always said you never leave out the spoonful for the pot out, it is just wrong.


----------



## FireballDave

As if London isn't confusing enough for tourists, there will now be Cockney ATMs to drive visitors to the Olympics nuts!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17535156

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

My Mother always drank her tea so weak, one wit in NZ called it 'Mormon Tea'. maybe it was because of growing up through depression, and war years in early adulthood in the UK. However her comment was that she was allergic to the tannin. Prefer coffee any day myself.


----------



## Tessadele

I would rather have one good strong cup of tea per day than half a dozen weak ones. Weak milky tea.......YUK.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> mere curiosity dave - how much is two ounces of tea? was it enough for a week per person - i assume it was two ounces per person.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> During WWII tea was rationed to two ounces per week, the English are so addicted, the government had to use precious resources to ship it to the UK as a priority essential item. Interestingly, official civil defence papers recently released, reveal plans for supplying tea had been made in the event of a nuclear war.
> 
> Only us Brits could plan afternoon tea whilst contemplating nuclear war!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 ounces = 56 grams, at the time, tea was almost always sold in quarter pound packs which would be the average weekly consumption per person.
> 
> As a guide for those who use tea bags, they typically contain one-eighth of an ounce of tea, so the ration would equate to about two tea bags per day.
> 
> Loose tea does go further, used sparingly you would get three pots per day from two ounces. There were lots of public information films to persuade people to be frugal with resources, a famous one tried to change, _one spoonful per person and one for the pot_, to, _*and none for the pot!*_
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grandmother always said you never leave out the spoonful for the pot out, it is just wrong.
Click to expand...

Everybody had to do without a lot of things for a very long time, rationing didn't end until 1954. It was worse after the war ended, Britain was bankrupt and couldn't afford to import many goods.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> I would rather have one good strong cup of tea per day than half a dozen weak ones. Weak milky tea.......YUK.


It wasn't very milky during the war, that was rationed too!

One indivdual in this house drinks gallons of limp tea with a slice of lemon floating around in his pot, he's not allowed near mine. He gets four cups from one spoonful of tea, I don't know why he bothers!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Dave, do you ever lecture about the effects of the war, in that way? I mean how it went on so long and was ingrained on lots of people around today. Although my parents didn't really talk about it, they had a real compulsion to get as much food out of the garden and into the freezer or jars as they possibly could. I've seen that in many older folks, and also buying more clothes than they needed. It's an interesting thing to me, although not light-hearted.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have one good strong cup of tea per day than half a dozen weak ones. Weak milky tea.......YUK.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't very milky during the war, that was rationed too!
> 
> One indivdual in this house drinks gallons of limp tea with a slice of lemon floating around in his pot, he's not allowed near mine. He gets four cups from one spoonful of tea, I don't know why he bothers!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 ;-) :?


----------



## margewhaples

A spot of tea anyone: Crumpets are on ration as I have never seen one. Peppermint tea is something always in my closet. I splurged last week and bought a mixed spearmint and peppermint. I don't regularly drink tea. Coffee is my on the spot drink until 1200 then iced tea in any warmed day. 
Hot chocolate if it is cold. Popcorn goes well too. Or Lemonade. The history of the introduction of tea is very interesting. As a child I was given tea when I was ill and iced in the summer in attempt to prevent the heat stroke I so often succumbed to. I still consumed a lot when the weather is warm. 
Many at the sr. ctr. have been ill with some sort of virus and lots of muscle maladies as well. Fortunately other than the usual, I haven't experienced any other.
Looking forward to the weekend and the new tea party. 
Knitting seems to be at a lull in the conversations lately.
Mine too. signing off for now. Check in later. 
Thanks for the suggestion of the foster program. I am not aware of any of those here> I'll investigate. MJW 
Marlark Marge


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching the Rachael Ray show that I DVR'd this week. My favorite band - Train - is on this entire week playing snipets of all their songs and will also include some of the songs from their newly released 6th studio album. I saw them at Ravinia in September 2010 - which is an outdoor park. They have concerts of all types of music during the summer. The last time I was at Ravinia it was with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra with John Williams as host conductor. The CSO played all the movie soundtracks John Williams wrote - theme from Star Wars, Indiana Jones and so so many more. We bring a picnic basket, and spread out on the lawn and it's a great time. Train also performed on the results show last evening on Dancing with the Stars. Okay, I will stop going on and on about my favorite band.
> 
> 
> 
> I had never heard of Ravinia, I am ashamed to say. It sounds wonderful! That sort of thing takes a back seat here. Charlotte thinks the more ball stadiums they have, the more cosmopolitan the city will be. By the way, Train is coming back this year.
Click to expand...

Tanglewood would be similar to Ravinia I think. And there may be similarities in Brevard and Interlochen.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> As if London isn't confusing enough for tourists, there will now be Cockney ATMs to drive visitors to the Olympics nuts!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17535156
> 
> Dave


That is different.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have one good strong cup of tea per day than half a dozen weak ones. Weak milky tea.......YUK.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't very milky during the war, that was rationed too!
> 
> One indivdual in this house drinks gallons of limp tea with a slice of lemon floating around in his pot, he's not allowed near mine. He gets four cups from one spoonful of tea, I don't know why he bothers!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Elishia drinks her tea like that. I don't understand it.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Dave, do you ever lecture about the effects of the war, in that way? I mean how it went on so long and was ingrained on lots of people around today. Although my parents didn't really talk about it, they had a real compulsion to get as much food out of the garden and into the freezer or jars as they possibly could. I've seen that in many older folks, and also buying more clothes than they needed. It's an interesting thing to me, although not light-hearted.


My main subject is History of Art and I specialise in Modernism and architecture, so it's unavoidable, the Luftwaffe greatly assisted our urban planning programme. There were loads of bombsites through the 50s, 60s and into the 70s; one, near where I live, wasn't redeveloped until 1984. Walk down any almost street in London and you can work out where the bombs fell.

It was a bit annoying they didn't make a better job of _Westminster Gas-Works_ or some of the other hideous monstrosities, but we did get some interesting buildings as a result. I always say, the wrecking ball is a city's best friend. I have a list of buildings I wouldn't mind taking a swing at!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if London isn't confusing enough for tourists, there will now be Cockney ATMs to drive visitors to the Olympics nuts!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17535156
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> That is different.
Click to expand...

Should cause no end of fun, they'll just have to learn to put up with English humour!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would add a 'moon' not quite 'sun-rise' photo, from my back door- urban scape,
> Good morning, etc., to all!
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Still working on getting cowls figured, my second attempt has curled majorly from cast on, to BO., but is long enough to go around twice, which is part of what I wanted to work out.
> I think I will make a more complex pattern next time- it may solve the 'curl' problem.
> How are the 'babies', I bet they are growing apace!
> Happy Day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had vegetable stoup for breakfast and lunch today. Stoup is too thick to be soup and too thing to be stew. I made a large pot of it last night. The extra all go into the fridge, The teens will add what ever meat they want to. This way it pleases everyone, without me having to cook multiply meals.
> Pictures of the finished cowl, please.
> We are doing laundry today as well.
> The babies are growing very well. Derp is finally drinking more of his bottle. Jamie is still getting up for his 3 am feeding. I am hoping she will try him on a bucket soon.
> Caren
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attached photo, of cowl, no. two. the white one, and a very bad photo of the first one.
> The twist is intended.
> 
> My apologies for the obvious technical problems. Fale had fallen sound asleep after lunch!
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if London isn't confusing enough for tourists, there will now be Cockney ATMs to drive visitors to the Olympics nuts!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17535156
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> That is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should cause no end of fun, they'll just have to learn to put up with English humour!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It would be fun to watch some of the reactions.


----------



## Joe P

I love your picture, someday I will do pictures.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would add a 'moon' not quite 'sun-rise' photo, from my back door- urban scape,
> Good morning, etc., to all!
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Still working on getting cowls figured, my second attempt has curled majorly from cast on, to BO., but is long enough to go around twice, which is part of what I wanted to work out.
> I think I will make a more complex pattern next time- it may solve the 'curl' problem.
> How are the 'babies', I bet they are growing apace!
> Happy Day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had vegetable stoup for breakfast and lunch today. Stoup is too thick to be soup and too thing to be stew. I made a large pot of it last night. The extra all go into the fridge, The teens will add what ever meat they want to. This way it pleases everyone, without me having to cook multiply meals.
> Pictures of the finished cowl, please.
> We are doing laundry today as well.
> The babies are growing very well. Derp is finally drinking more of his bottle. Jamie is still getting up for his 3 am feeding. I am hoping she will try him on a bucket soon.
> Caren
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attached photo, of cowl, no. two. the white one, and a very bad photo of the first one.
> The twist is intended.
> 
> My apologies for the obvious technical problems. Fale had fallen sound asleep after lunch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cowls look very nice. I like the ruffle on the purple one. You look a lot like one of my aunts.
> I find most men need a nap after lunch.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you, Nana Caren!!


----------



## darowil

Good morning Myfanwy, The cowls look good curled, especially the white one. It looks like it is the way it is meant to be. The purple looks ruffled rather than curling.
I don't wear scarfs etc but I am so tempted as I see tham all to try, but I would just forget to put them on. I have enough trouble remembering to put a hat when I go out. Althugh I must admit I did remember in the UK when it was cold enough to need them. And with our weather having forgotten we are heading to winter it seems impossible that I would even think of putting on a scarf. Rain is forcast for a couple of days time and the temperature is dropping within the next week. However the weather really is delightful at the momnet.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> Thank you, Nana Caren!!


You are welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Good morning Myfanwy, The cowls look good curled, especially the white one. It looks like it is the way it is meant to be. The purple looks ruffled rather than curling.
> I don't wear scarfs etc but I am so tempted as I see tham all to try, but I would just forget to put them on. I have enough trouble remembering to put a hat when I go out. Althugh I must admit I did remember in the UK when it was cold enough to need them. And with our weather having forgotten we are heading to winter it seems impossible that I would even think of putting on a scarf. Rain is forcast for a couple of days time and the temperature is dropping within the next week. However the weather really is delightful at the momnet.


the good thing I have found since I finished the purple one a few days ago, is that I put it on when I get dressed, because we don't heat the house much. It comes off when the day has warmed up. Generally speaking, I find Auckland too hot most of the time to bother with a jumper!
Your climate is so different from ours!
Rather you than me. How did your visit to Melbourne go?

there is a problem when you are inventing the pattern[untrained as I am] you don't know eactly how it will work out- especially if you can't find a pattern in a similar yarn!!


----------



## darowil

The trip to Melbourne went as well as could be expected. Lots of time in airports, planes and taxis. The study I go for pays for a taxi from and to the airport in Melbourne. Not much time, but got a foot sock knitted and half a book read.
I wear jumpers through winter. Like you we don't heat the house normally and so do need to put extra layers on , especially when I am up overnight. That was when the blanket I was working on last winter was good, but it is so close to done that it will on the bed and not my lap this winter. Should look at the what I have in the way of unfinsihed blankets- one might be the right size for my lap. Need to work out how to avoid getting it caught on the wheels of the chair and yet still wrap up my legs, while being able to get out of it!


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> Dave, do you ever lecture about the effects of the war, in that way? I mean how it went on so long and was ingrained on lots of people around today. Although my parents didn't really talk about it, they had a real compulsion to get as much food out of the garden and into the freezer or jars as they possibly could. I've seen that in many older folks, and also buying more clothes than they needed. It's an interesting thing to me, although not light-hearted.


Wannabear, what do you mean about older folks buying more clothes than they needed? I think my Grandpa owned ONE suit.


----------



## wannabear

Oh! My parents, who lived through the depression, stored away more food every year than we could ever eat. My mother-on-law did that too, but she also bought clothes. I've known her since I was sixteen and she has always done that. I say that she didn't need them because they would hang around (literally) until she got rid of them with the tags still on. You know people suffered more than one kind of deprivation back then, and I'm sure she didn't have clothes as nice as she would have liked.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Myfanwy, I am partial to the purple cowl. How many stitches did you cast on for this? And what weight of yarn?


----------



## charliesaunt

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would add a 'moon' not quite 'sun-rise' photo, from my back door- urban scape,
> Good morning, etc., to all!
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Still working on getting cowls figured, my second attempt has curled majorly from cast on, to BO., but is long enough to go around twice, which is part of what I wanted to work out.
> I think I will make a more complex pattern next time- it may solve the 'curl' problem.
> How are the 'babies', I bet they are growing apace!
> Happy Day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had vegetable stoup for breakfast and lunch today. Stoup is too thick to be soup and too thing to be stew. I made a large pot of it last night. The extra all go into the fridge, The teens will add what ever meat they want to. This way it pleases everyone, without me having to cook multiply meals.
> Pictures of the finished cowl, please.
> We are doing laundry today as well.
> The babies are growing very well. Derp is finally drinking more of his bottle. Jamie is still getting up for his 3 am feeding. I am hoping she will try him on a bucket soon.
> Caren
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attached photo, of cowl, no. two. the white one, and a very bad photo of the first one.
> The twist is intended.
> 
> My apologies for the obvious technical problems. Fale had fallen sound asleep after lunch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love your cowls. Am attaching a photo of one I knitted for a friend for Christmas....ruffles similar to yours.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> The trip to Melbourne went as well as could be expected. Lots of time in airports, planes and taxis. The study I go for pays for a taxi from and to the airport in Melbourne. Not much time, but got a foot sock knitted and half a book read.
> I wear jumpers through winter. Like you we don't heat the house normally and so do need to put extra layers on , especially when I am up overnight. That was when the blanket I was working on last winter was good, but it is so close to done that it will on the bed and not my lap this winter. Should look at the what I have in the way of unfinsihed blankets- one might be the right size for my lap. Need to work out how to avoid getting it caught on the wheels of the chair and yet still wrap up my legs, while being able to get out of it!


Wheels on the chair??!


----------



## Lurker 2

charliesaunt said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Love your cowls. Am attaching a photo of one I knitted for a friend for Christmas....ruffles similar to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear charliesaunt, I love the lacy pattern of yours- I have yet to work out a suitable lace pattern to use. I am working on circular needles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## charliesaunt

myfanwy said:


> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Love your cowls. Am attaching a photo of one I knitted for a friend for Christmas....ruffles similar to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear charliesaunt, I love the lacy pattern of yours- I have yet to work out a suitable lace pattern to use. I am working on circular needles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I worked this on a circular needle. I think I made notes of what my pattern was....out of my head....nothing printed anywhere.....if I can find my notes, I'll pass them along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Edith M

My MIL used to use one tea bag a day.. After she poured hot water over her tea bag she would put it on a saucer for "later". Then she added milk to the tea. It was awful. Her coffee, on the other hand, could tar the roof. But her cheese cake was heavenly. She took the receipe with her to the grave however. Edith M


FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have one good strong cup of tea per day than half a dozen weak ones. Weak milky tea.......YUK.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't very milky during the war, that was rationed too!
> 
> One indivdual in this house drinks gallons of limp tea with a slice of lemon floating around in his pot, he's not allowed near mine. He gets four cups from one spoonful of tea, I don't know why he bothers!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Myfanwy, I am partial to the purple cowl. How many stitches did you cast on for this? And what weight of yarn?


It is a boucle yarn that I used 5.5 mm needles for. The yarn was end of line about 18months ago [moda vera- an Australian Co.] I cast on until I could fit no more stitches on my straight 34cm needles, it was over 200, transfered to the circular, k5 rows stockinette, *k2 tog rep til no stitches remained* for two rows. so I had a quarter of my stitches left. continued straight for 18cm. There was an accidental twist in transfering the stitches, but I think it has worked out quite well.


----------



## Lurker 2

charliesaunt said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Love your cowls. Am attaching a photo of one I knitted for a friend for Christmas....ruffles similar to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear charliesaunt, I love the lacy pattern of yours- I have yet to work out a suitable lace pattern to use. I am working on circular needles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I worked this on a circular needle. I think I made notes of what my pattern was....out of my head....nothing printed anywhere.....if I can find my notes, I'll pass them along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

too funny dave - it would be intertainment just to stand and watch people going to the atm.

sam



FireballDave said:


> As if London isn't confusing enough for tourists, there will now be Cockney ATMs to drive visitors to the Olympics nuts!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17535156
> 
> Dave


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - you look just like i thought you would look - the friendliness shines out of your eyes - what an afternoon it would be to sit down for tea with you and just chat.

the cowls are great - i vote for the ruffled one.

sam

\


myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would add a 'moon' not quite 'sun-rise' photo, from my back door- urban scape,
> Good morning, etc., to all!
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Still working on getting cowls figured, my second attempt has curled majorly from cast on, to BO., but is long enough to go around twice, which is part of what I wanted to work out.
> I think I will make a more complex pattern next time- it may solve the 'curl' problem.
> How are the 'babies', I bet they are growing apace!
> Happy Day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had vegetable stoup for breakfast and lunch today. Stoup is too thick to be soup and too thing to be stew. I made a large pot of it last night. The extra all go into the fridge, The teens will add what ever meat they want to. This way it pleases everyone, without me having to cook multiply meals.
> Pictures of the finished cowl, please.
> We are doing laundry today as well.
> The babies are growing very well. Derp is finally drinking more of his bottle. Jamie is still getting up for his 3 am feeding. I am hoping she will try him on a bucket soon.
> Caren
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attached photo, of cowl, no. two. the white one, and a very bad photo of the first one.
> The twist is intended.
> 
> My apologies for the obvious technical problems. Fale had fallen sound asleep after lunch!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

IF I win the lotto ever Sam!! Would love to meet up for a real tea party, and 'show and tell' of our work. I am rather pleased with the frilly one. I am enjoying getting a bit more adventurous with what I am doing.

There are so many new friends I would be interested in meeting.


----------



## pammie1234

flockie said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off to the Mavs game tonight! I hope they play better than they have been. We may not make the playoffs if we don't start winning. That will be only the second time the Championship team has not made the playoffs the next year. I'll be back on after the game!
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they are not playing the Bulls, I don't have a problem with the Mavs winning. Have fun... well hope you had fun at the game!
Click to expand...

It was a great game! I do like the Bulls. I think Rose is a fine young man. I also like any team that beats the Lakers and the Heat.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trip to Melbourne went as well as could be expected. Lots of time in airports, planes and taxis. The study I go for pays for a taxi from and to the airport in Melbourne. Not much time, but got a foot sock knitted and half a book read.
> I wear jumpers through winter. Like you we don't heat the house normally and so do need to put extra layers on , especially when I am up overnight. That was when the blanket I was working on last winter was good, but it is so close to done that it will on the bed and not my lap this winter. Should look at the what I have in the way of unfinsihed blankets- one might be the right size for my lap. Need to work out how to avoid getting it caught on the wheels of the chair and yet still wrap up my legs, while being able to get out of it!
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels on the chair??!
Click to expand...

A lot of the time I am at my computer desk with my knitting and the chair is wheeled. If I am in my room I am usually at the desk so I can read and knit if I am not on the computer- doesn't work in an armchair.


----------



## Lurker 2

all is clear now! could not put together the picture of you walking regularly 1/2 hour to your shops!


----------



## Southern Gal

what a super nice day today was, i was outside most of it, working in yard, finally got the plants all move out of the old flower bed and ground leveled, we weedeated, and wanted to mow, but new tires won't be ready for mower till in the morning, so right now yard looks yukkie, cause i have stuff to mow over and mulch up, i put the umbrella up over table in back yard and when i rested i put my feet up and read a great mystery, well, believe it or not, my legs are really blistered. i think its supposed to warm up later, but right now our weather is so great. i watched the mom and pop blue birds come and go feeding their babies, yeah, our first blue bird babies.we did get around and go pick some poke salad and i washed it all and boiled it 3 times pouring the water off each time. gotta get my stash built back up in the freezer.
still enjoying the Tea Party, i love all the different cultures.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, do you ever lecture about the effects of the war, in that way? I mean how it went on so long and was ingrained on lots of people around today. Although my parents didn't really talk about it, they had a real compulsion to get as much food out of the garden and into the freezer or jars as they possibly could. I've seen that in many older folks, and also buying more clothes than they needed. It's an interesting thing to me, although not light-hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabear, what do you mean about older folks buying more clothes than they needed? I think my Grandpa owned ONE suit.
Click to expand...

I know my late mother was taught to have a different pair of shoes for every day of the week, she also had full mourning for every season, but could only put that into full practice after rationing ended. But clothes were expensive in the UK, it was only when cheap man-made fibres became widely available, in that most people could afford to buy lots of clothes. Even good clothes are considerably cheaper to-day in relative terms than ever before. Taking shirts as an example, a Jermyn Street shirt would have cost two weeks wages for an office worker, so were well out of his reach, to-day they cost about one or two day's salary.

The real give-away clue is in domestic furniture, 1930s wardrobes were considerably smaller than to-day's, yet bedroom sizes in pre-war houses are larger than those in modern houses. Even in quite comfortable middle class families, people would only have one good Winter coat and it would have been expected to last many years.

Knitwear was unpicked, the yarn was washed and re-knitted, I can remember this from the 1960s. People didn't have colossal 'yarn stashes', a purchase of new yarn to make a jumper was a 'considered choice'. Patterns were more economical too, a man's sleeveless pullover would typically only take about six ounces of yarn, a long-sleeved turtleneck neck jumper, about twelve ounces of 3-ply.

I agree with you Doris, to-day's youngsters would be horrified if we put them on a clothes-diet!

Dave


----------



## darowil

And sewing and knitting clothes was done for economic reasons for many as well. But these days it is much cheaper to buy items than make them- even without factoring in the hours involved- if watching the pennies is needed or doen through choose. 
But yes when Mum went and had a big buy of yarn it was always with just what was needed for the winter. With so many of us we were kept busy for many years- and by then I was working and could actually afford to buy yarn that looked good sometimes yes cause.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Oh! My parents, who lived through the depression, stored away more food every year than we could ever eat. My mother-on-law did that too, but she also bought clothes. I've known her since I was sixteen and she has always done that. I say that she didn't need them because they would hang around (literally) until she got rid of them with the tags still on. You know people suffered more than one kind of deprivation back then, and I'm sure she didn't have clothes as nice as she would have liked.


I think there was a genuine fear of shortages and in the UK, of the return of rationing which only ended in 1954. In the 1970s we had shortages caused by strikes, although bread wasn't rationed, we had to register with a baker, unregistered customers could only buy what was left after eleven o'clock. Sugar was in short supply for a while, it disappeared 'under the counter', I can remember queues at Sainsbury's because they had sugar!

These memories last a long time, I keep at least enough food for a fortnight in the house at all times. This isn't so silly, the UK's food supply works on a _just-in-time_ system, depending on modern transport networks to maintain a continuous supply. When a volcano in Iceland closed European airspace for a couple of weeks, Britain came within days of empty shelves.

When the banking system went into melt-down, the government's emergency mergers and bail-outs were necessary simply to keep the monetary system running. On the worst days, there were concerns that the ATM machines and electronic debit card system would actually have to be shut down. Had that happened, it would have taken at least a week to get it all running again; people would have no way of getting hold of the money to buy food, our cashless society could unravel all too easily. One massive solar flare could cripple our computerised banking and communications networks, this would have far-reaching effects.

Maybe we should all take a leaf out of your mother's book of household management.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> too funny dave - it would be intertainment just to stand and watch people going to the atm.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if London isn't confusing enough for tourists, there will now be Cockney ATMs to drive visitors to the Olympics nuts!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17535156
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I actually feel sorry for people who struggle to understand our eccentricities.

Dave


----------



## Sandy

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have one good strong cup of tea per day than half a dozen weak ones. Weak milky tea.......YUK.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't very milky during the war, that was rationed too!
> 
> One indivdual in this house drinks gallons of limp tea with a slice of lemon floating around in his pot, he's not allowed near mine. He gets four cups from one spoonful of tea, I don't know why he bothers!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave tell that individual he is not alone! He can join me for tea anytime. Especially since that is the way I drink mine too. People think I'm crazy but I like what I like. It doesn't have anything to do with rationing either as that was before my time. That is just the way I have had my tea for as long as I can remember.


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you are fountain of wisdome here with the tea drinking! My ancestors had dental problems too because they would put the sugar lump in between their front teeth and upper lip, then slurp their very strong coffee through it. They did this as a common practice in Iceland, so I have been informed by ancestoral documents.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a common practice with the older Norwegians in this area, too. I assume it came from Norway with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to watch my grandfather and his friends do that with coffee. My grandfather came from Norway as did most of his friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just thought that the coffee was too hot not to slurp it when I watched my Finn grandfather drink his. My Dad slurps his too and always has but he puts the sugar and milk right into his coffee and tea. Now we know where slurping came from!! haha :lol:
Click to expand...

Have you ever seen someone(usually old Scandinavian men) dump some of their coffee into the saucer to cool and drink it from there? I remember seeing my grandfather and others at my grandparents house do this?


----------



## darowil

Sandy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have one good strong cup of tea per day than half a dozen weak ones. Weak milky tea.......YUK.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't very milky during the war, that was rationed too!
> 
> One indivdual in this house drinks gallons of limp tea with a slice of lemon floating around in his pot, he's not allowed near mine. He gets four cups from one spoonful of tea, I don't know why he bothers!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave tell that individual he is not alone! He can join me for tea anytime. Especially since that is the way I drink mine too. People think I'm crazy but I like what I like. It doesn't have anything to do with rationing either as that was before my time. That is just the way I have had my tea for as long as I can remember.
Click to expand...

I too drink it this way, although I usually sweeten it rather than the lemon as lemons are so expesnive. That is when I drink tea- in fact had a cup of very weak Early Grey this evening. Wonder if lime would work in tea?- I have a couple in the fridge that I was given.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have one good strong cup of tea per day than half a dozen weak ones. Weak milky tea.......YUK.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't very milky during the war, that was rationed too!
> 
> One indivdual in this house drinks gallons of limp tea with a slice of lemon floating around in his pot, he's not allowed near mine. He gets four cups from one spoonful of tea, I don't know why he bothers!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave tell that individual he is not alone! He can join me for tea anytime. Especially since that is the way I drink mine too. People think I'm crazy but I like what I like. It doesn't have anything to do with rationing either as that was before my time. That is just the way I have had my tea for as long as I can remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I too drink it this way, although I usually sweeten it rather than the lemon as lemons are so expesnive. That is when I drink tea- in fact had a cup of very weak Early Grey this evening. Wonder if lime would work in tea?- I have a couple in the fridge that I was given.
Click to expand...

Lime works quite well, try it with a spoonful of honey, for some unfathomable reason they're a couple of pence cheaper than lemons where I live and the local _Mini Palace of Hell_ doesn't stock lemons as standard, but it always has limes.

Dave


----------



## KateB

Don't drink tea & neither does my brother and yet we were brought up in a very much tea drinking household. Prefer coffee, but don't drink a lot of that either. Only cups of tea I ever enjoyed were those brought to me after giving birth (coffee wasn't an option) and at that point I would have drunk anything!


----------



## KateB

jmai5421
Have you ever seen someone(usually old Scandinavian men) dump some of their coffee into the saucer to cool and drink it from there? I remember seeing my grandfather and others at my grandparents house do this?[/quote said:


> My grandfather used to do this with his tea if it was too hot, and he wasn't beyond fanning it with his bunnet (cap) too!


----------



## Marianne818

I vary my morning beverage, coffee some mornings others I have several choices of tea. Though I am supposed to stay away from the tannins I just don't care for the herbal teas first thing in the morning, love the Earl Gray or the Irish Breakfast tea. Daniel gave me an electric kettle recently and had a friend gift me a tea pot that was his mother's. I'm set now for tea, hope to replace my tea set someday but for now I am happy! (had several items stolen while moving) 
I have a recipe that I hope to post, a lady from church shared a link with us, I lost the link but have the recipe copied. Love the biscuits, were a hit with Daniel also!


----------



## Marianne818

ANZAC biscuits
ANZAC biscuits

recipe from Edmonds Cookery Book

makes 20

1/2 cup flour
1/3 cup caster sugar
2/3 cup shredded coconut
3/4 cup rolled oats
50g butter
1tbsp golden syrup
1/2 tsp baking soda
2 tbsp boiling water

Pre-heat the oven to 180C fan-forced and line a baking tray with baking paper.

In a large bowl, mix up the flour, sugar, coconut and rolled oats.

Melt the butter and the golden syrup together in the microwave until theyre smooth.

Pour the boiling water over the baking soda and then add them to the melted butter and golden syrup.

Tip the mixture into the dry ingredients and stir them all together.

Spoon tablespoons of mixture onto the lined baking tray leaving 2cm between each one. Flatten them to about 1-2 centimeters thickness.

Bake the biscuits for 15 minutes or until golden.

Leave them to rest on the tray for 5 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

Store in an airtight container. ANZAC biscuits will keep for at least a week.

I didn't know what golden syrup was so I used Karo instead, they turned out just fine, but I hope to find out what the true golden syrup is :lol: We have a lot of tourist in our area, is nice when they come to a fellowship hour, rarely do they share their recipes so this was a treat!


----------



## DorisT

Dave, at one of the older tea parties you mentioned that tea leaves made good fertilizer. I've been saving mine so now I need to know - on which plants do you use tea leaves? Would they be good for rosebushes?

And speaking of rosebushes, do you ever put banana skins in the soil under yours? Long ago, I heard that they make good fertilizer.


----------



## DorisT

Wannabear and Dave, I'm guilty of buying more clothes than I really need. I never owned a lot of clothes when I was growing up, but I've made up for it. I think part of it is that I enjoy shopping for them. I usually buy classics so they don't really go out of style. But every now and then I buy something that really doesn't suit me because I like the color or .... 

But -- my next big job is to go through my closets (yes, I said closets) and give away what I no longer wear. We have a place nearby that collects food and clothes for those in need so that's where they'll go.


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! My parents, who lived through the depression, stored away more food every year than we could ever eat. My mother-on-law did that too, but she also bought clothes. I've known her since I was sixteen and she has always done that. I say that she didn't need them because they would hang around (literally) until she got rid of them with the tags still on. You know people suffered more than one kind of deprivation back then, and I'm sure she didn't have clothes as nice as she would have liked.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there was a genuine fear of shortages and in the UK, of the return of rationing which only ended in 1954. In the 1970s we had shortages caused by strikes, although bread wasn't rationed, we had to register with a baker, unregistered customers could only buy what was left after eleven o'clock. Sugar was in short supply for a while, it disappeared 'under the counter', I can remember queues at Sainsbury's because they had sugar!
> 
> These memories last a long time, I keep at least enough food for a fortnight in the house at all times. This isn't so silly, the UK's food supply works on a _just-in-time_ system, depending on modern transport networks to maintain a continuous supply. When a volcano in Iceland closed European airspace for a couple of weeks, Britain came within days of empty shelves.
> 
> When the banking system went into melt-down, the government's emergency mergers and bail-outs were necessary simply to keep the monetary system running. On the worst days, there were concerns that the ATM machines and electronic debit card system would actually have to be shut down. Had that happened, it would have taken at least a week to get it all running again; people would have no way of getting hold of the money to buy food, our cashless society could unravel all too easily. One massive solar flare could cripple our computerised banking and communications networks, this would have far-reaching effects.
> 
> Maybe we should all take a leaf out of your mother's book of household management.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Obviously I received training in all aspects of household management before I left home. When I first married I carried on with the canning, freezing, pickling, preserving and drying that I knew how to do. I had a little garden for a while. The freezer contained chicken stock as well as the usual fruits and vegetables. That was a good while back. I've drifted away from some of those habits. Last year I didn't even put any strawberries or peaches into the freezer! I think I have come to the rebound point. There is a farmer's market available two days a week, numerous pick-your-own farms for the fruits, and I'm going to try the plastic bag of potting soil for tomatoes this year. I intend to fill the freezer again. For some reason the frozen vegetables I buy in bags at the grocery store just don't keep very well. Ice crystals develop in there in no time. That is not true of the things I put up myself.


----------



## margewhaples

0511 Thurs. Am> Up early with my first cup of coffee-I indulge myself in the hazelnut flavored kind. Look forward to that first cup as I can't drink any in the latter part of the day or I won't sleep. Who am I kidding, I don't sleep anyway.
I am in knitted dishcloth mode. My scarf for swap is completed and am waiting to include some other items after the first.Maybe a recipe something as I like cookies with my tea or coffee. Today is craft day at the ctr. I have a couple of students working on projects and learning to knit.Still no sign of Hobo. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples

0554Am I am sitting with the proverbial 1st cup of coffee-flavored hazelnut(i indulge myself)I will be leaving soon to get ready for the day at the sr. center. Today is sewing club so I will have probably at least two students for knitting and therefore won't get much done on my own projects. I am working on the afghan and dishclothes. I wish to knit the shawl in the Love knitting magazine, but can't find my copy. It was a knit along. Would appreciate someone pm me a copy, as this magazine is not available here. I have sent a subscription in, so hopefully it will start with that issue. I am missing Hobo a lot. You would not think you could get so attached so quickly. 
Will check in later. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jmai5421 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you are fountain of wisdome here with the tea drinking! My ancestors had dental problems too because they would put the sugar lump in between their front teeth and upper lip, then slurp their very strong coffee through it. They did this as a common practice in Iceland, so I have been informed by ancestoral documents.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a common practice with the older Norwegians in this area, too. I assume it came from Norway with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to watch my grandfather and his friends do that with coffee. My grandfather came from Norway as did most of his friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just thought that the coffee was too hot not to slurp it when I watched my Finn grandfather drink his. My Dad slurps his too and always has but he puts the sugar and milk right into his coffee and tea. Now we know where slurping came from!! haha :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever seen someone(usually old Scandinavian men) dump some of their coffee into the saucer to cool and drink it from there? I remember seeing my grandfather and others at my grandparents house do this?
Click to expand...

I remember my father doing this. He is Swedish and French. He would have picked up this habit from his Swedish father who was a big coffee/tea drinker. (haha, water was to wash with and not meant to drink!!) Sometimes Dad would just dump it back into his coffee cup. After doing this a few times, his coffee would be cool enough to drink from the cup. I never did see anyone else do this.


----------



## Edith M

My grandfather used to do this as well. Drove my father NUTS! After he passed I asked Mom why. It was because my mothers' family considered my Dad "beneath" their station. They owned land and my fathers' family lived in Company housing. Dad considered drinking from a saucer uncouth. Oh, the silly games we play! Edith M


5mmdpns said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you are fountain of wisdome here with the tea drinking! My ancestors had dental problems too because they would put the sugar lump in between their front teeth and upper lip, then slurp their very strong coffee through it. They did this as a common practice in Iceland, so I have been informed by ancestoral documents.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a common practice with the older Norwegians in this area, too. I assume it came from Norway with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to watch my grandfather and his friends do that with coffee. My grandfather came from Norway as did most of his friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just thought that the coffee was too hot not to slurp it when I watched my Finn grandfather drink his. My Dad slurps his too and always has but he puts the sugar and milk right into his coffee and tea. Now we know where slurping came from!! haha :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever seen someone(usually old Scandinavian men) dump some of their coffee into the saucer to cool and drink it from there? I remember seeing my grandfather and others at my grandparents house do this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember my father doing this. He is Swedish and French. He would have picked up this habit from his Swedish father who was a big coffee/tea drinker. (haha, water was to wash with and not meant to drink!!) Sometimes Dad would just dump it back into his coffee cup. After doing this a few times, his coffee would be cool enough to drink from the cup. I never did see anyone else do this.
Click to expand...


----------



## flockie

pammie1234 said:


> I also like any team that beats the Lakers and the Heat.


I'm with you on that, too! Glad you had a great time at the Mavs game.


----------



## Sorlenna

DorisT said:


> Dave, at one of the older tea parties you mentioned that tea leaves made good fertilizer. I've been saving mine so now I need to know - on which plants do you use tea leaves? Would they be good for rosebushes?
> 
> And speaking of rosebushes, do you ever put banana skins in the soil under yours? Long ago, I heard that they make good fertilizer.


Doris, we used to put tea leaves on roses and tomatoes; my grandmother would dump coffee grounds and eggshells and tea leaves on her roses (they were gorgeous).

My grandfather also drank his coffee from the saucer if it was too hot--he also ate his cornbread and buttermilk from a glass instead of a bowl, and he ate everything with a spoon. I never knew why, but I never in my life saw him use a fork!


----------



## 5mmdpns

ok, now I am in a bit of unknown territory to me. Last night Downton Abby was on and I watched it for the first time. It was rather confusing to me but I could not bear the thought of watching any NHL playoff game considering how cruel the players are to each other. This year the violence is particularily bad. It seems that the playoffs are on all stations. There was not even a baseball game to watch.

The episode was the start of the "soup kitchen" for the soldiers and what's his name who was presumed dead walked into the concert and proved he was alive. For the life of me, I can not remember anyone's names and nothing makes sense to me about the show. Question: what is the attraction about this show and will I ever make sense of it unless I wait to start watching it from the beginning??


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Dave, at one of the older tea parties you mentioned that tea leaves made good fertilizer. I've been saving mine so now I need to know - on which plants do you use tea leaves? Would they be good for rosebushes?
> 
> And speaking of rosebushes, do you ever put banana skins in the soil under yours? Long ago, I heard that they make good fertilizer.


I actually half-fill the pot with cold water, step outside the door and empty the tea pot around the base of a rose or two. I try to rotate it, but the ones nearest to the house do get more and they're the best. Crushed up eggshells are good for roses too, they contain lots of minerals. A major bonus is that slugs and snails don't like slithering over them, makes them particularly good around things like hostas and lettuces.

I've never tried banana skins as fertiliser, but if you have a bunch of tightly-budded flowers you need to open overnight, put a banana skin next to the vase and the methane the skins give off will have opened the flowers by morning!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> ANZAC biscuits
> ANZAC biscuits
> 
> recipe from Edmonds Cookery Book
> 
> makes 20
> 
> 1/2 cup flour
> 1/3 cup caster sugar
> 2/3 cup shredded coconut
> 3/4 cup rolled oats
> 50g butter
> 1tbsp golden syrup
> 1/2 tsp baking soda
> 2 tbsp boiling water
> 
> Pre-heat the oven to 180C fan-forced and line a baking tray with baking paper.
> 
> In a large bowl, mix up the flour, sugar, coconut and rolled oats.
> 
> Melt the butter and the golden syrup together in the microwave until theyre smooth.
> 
> Pour the boiling water over the baking soda and then add them to the melted butter and golden syrup.
> 
> Tip the mixture into the dry ingredients and stir them all together.
> 
> Spoon tablespoons of mixture onto the lined baking tray leaving 2cm between each one. Flatten them to about 1-2 centimeters thickness.
> 
> Bake the biscuits for 15 minutes or until golden.
> 
> Leave them to rest on the tray for 5 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.
> 
> Store in an airtight container. ANZAC biscuits will keep for at least a week.
> 
> I didn't know what golden syrup was so I used Karo instead, they turned out just fine, but I hope to find out what the true golden syrup is :lol: We have a lot of tourist in our area, is nice when they come to a fellowship hour, rarely do they share their recipes so this was a treat!


curious to know Marianne, is that an NZ recipe book? Almost certainly is: have just checked my copy- almost word for word.
In that case, Golden syrup comes from sugar cane. In descending order of bitterness, we have available:
mollasses
Treacle
Golden Syrup
[glucose syrup- which is clear, and usually used by cake decorators]

I have it on fairly good authority [1st MIL] that the Golden Syrup we have is less refined, i.e., darker than the product with the same name, and marketed by Tate and Lyle in the UK.
Golden syrup is often consumed in vast quantities by children, on bread or toast, and on top of peanut butter. [Sam!]
Also makes a 'Golden Cap' steamed pudding, for which I better attach the receipt, here goes:

Golden Syrup pudding

50g butter
1/4 cup sugar
1 egg
1 tsp baking powder
1/8 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 cup milk
golden syrup

Cream butter and sugar till light and fluffy. Add egg, beating well.
Sift flour baking powder and salt, into creamed mixture, and fold in. Dissolve soda in milk, and add to mixture. Place 1 Tbs golden syrup at bottom of a greased two-cup-capacity pudding basin. Spoon mixture on top. Cover with greased paper or foil. Secure with string. Steam for 30 minutes, or until pudding feels firm to touch. Invert pudding to serve.
serves 6.
When we were children, this pudding was always made with a suet mix. If any one is interested, I could dig out that receipt, and post it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Anzac Day is 25th April.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> too funny dave - it would be intertainment just to stand and watch people going to the atm.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if London isn't confusing enough for tourists, there will now be Cockney ATMs to drive visitors to the Olympics nuts!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17535156
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually feel sorry for people who struggle to understand our eccentricities.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Actually I think they are endearing (not the struggling people).


----------



## mjs

jmai5421 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you are fountain of wisdome here with the tea drinking! My ancestors had dental problems too because they would put the sugar lump in between their front teeth and upper lip, then slurp their very strong coffee through it. They did this as a common practice in Iceland, so I have been informed by ancestoral documents.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a common practice with the older Norwegians in this area, too. I assume it came from Norway with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just thought that the coffee was too hot not to slurp it when I watched my Finn grandfather drink his. My Dad slurps his too and always has but he puts the sugar and milk right into his coffee and tea. Now we know where slurping came from!! haha :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever seen someone(usually old Scandinavian men) dump some of their coffee into the saucer to cool and drink it from there? I remember seeing my grandfather and others at my grandparents house do this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to watch my grandfather and his friends do that with coffee. My grandfather came from Norway as did most of his friends.
Click to expand...

Maybe old Germans did it too because my grandmother did.


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you are fountain of wisdome here with the tea drinking! My ancestors had dental problems too because they would put the sugar lump in between their front teeth and upper lip, then slurp their very strong coffee through it. They did this as a common practice in Iceland, so I have been informed by ancestoral documents.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a common practice with the older Norwegians in this area, too. I assume it came from Norway with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just thought that the coffee was too hot not to slurp it when I watched my Finn grandfather drink his. My Dad slurps his too and always has but he puts the sugar and milk right into his coffee and tea. Now we know where slurping came from!! haha :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever seen someone(usually old Scandinavian men) dump some of their coffee into the saucer to cool and drink it from there? I remember seeing my grandfather and others at my grandparents house do this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to watch my grandfather and his friends do that with coffee. My grandfather came from Norway as did most of his friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe old Germans did it too because my grandmother did.
Click to expand...

You know something, it seems to me, that there are similar customs done right across this vast global village!!! The more we see differences between cultures and ethnic groups, the more we also see similarities. We are all human afterall! (well most of us anyways, haha, and then there are our four-legged humans too that only lap their water dishes!!!)


----------



## pammie1234

jmai5421 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you are fountain of wisdome here with the tea drinking! My ancestors had dental problems too because they would put the sugar lump in between their front teeth and upper lip, then slurp their very strong coffee through it. They did this as a common practice in Iceland, so I have been informed by ancestoral documents.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a common practice with the older Norwegians in this area, too. I assume it came from Norway with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grandparents did that, and they weren't Norwegians. I think, will check with my mother, they were native Texans. My DM may have even done it. I use a mug rather than a cup and saucer, so not an option for me!
> 
> I used to watch my grandfather and his friends do that with coffee. My grandfather came from Norway as did most of his friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just thought that the coffee was too hot not to slurp it when I watched my Finn grandfather drink his. My Dad slurps his too and always has but he puts the sugar and milk right into his coffee and tea. Now we know where slurping came from!! haha :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever seen someone(usually old Scandinavian men) dump some of their coffee into the saucer to cool and drink it from there? I remember seeing my grandfather and others at my grandparents house do this?
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

You know something, it seems to me, that there are similar customs done right across this vast global village!!! The more we see differences between cultures and ethnic groups, the more we also see similarities. We are all human afterall! (well most of us anyways, haha, and then there are our four-legged humans too that only lap their water dishes!!!) [/quote]

I agree!


----------



## Grandma Gail

I just thought that the coffee was too hot not to slurp it when I watched my Finn grandfather drink his. My Dad slurps his too and always has but he puts the sugar and milk right into his coffee and tea. Now we know where slurping came from!! haha :lol:[/quote]
Have you ever seen someone(usually old Scandinavian men) dump some of their coffee into the saucer to cool and drink it from there? I remember seeing my grandfather and others at my grandparents house do this?[/quote]

Oh yes. My aunt did that all the time. She drank her coffee strong and black. I swear she needed her caffeine hit to get her going in the morning. She couldn't wait for it to cool and would not dilute it, so the first few slurps were from the saucer. That really brought back memories. I can still see her drinking her coffee that way with her nylons rolled down around her ankles.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, at one of the older tea parties you mentioned that tea leaves made good fertilizer. I've been saving mine so now I need to know - on which plants do you use tea leaves? Would they be good for rosebushes?
> 
> And speaking of rosebushes, do you ever put banana skins in the soil under yours? Long ago, I heard that they make good fertilizer.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually half-fill the pot with cold water, step outside the door and empty the tea pot around the base of a rose or two. I try to rotate it, but the ones nearest to the house do get more and they're the best. Crushed up eggshells are good for roses too, they contain lots of minerals. A major bonus is that slugs and snails don't like slithering over them, makes them particularly good around things like hostas and lettuces.
> 
> I've never tried banana skins as fertiliser, but if you have a bunch of tightly-budded flowers you need to open overnight, put a banana skin next to the vase and the methane the skins give off will have opened the flowers by morning!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

My mother puts banana peels under her rose bushes and her roses are lovely. She has been doing this for years.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, at one of the older tea parties you mentioned that tea leaves made good fertilizer. I've been saving mine so now I need to know - on which plants do you use tea leaves? Would they be good for rosebushes?
> 
> And speaking of rosebushes, do you ever put banana skins in the soil under yours? Long ago, I heard that they make good fertilizer.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually half-fill the pot with cold water, step outside the door and empty the tea pot around the base of a rose or two. I try to rotate it, but the ones nearest to the house do get more and they're the best. Crushed up eggshells are good for roses too, they contain lots of minerals. A major bonus is that slugs and snails don't like slithering over them, makes them particularly good around things like hostas and lettuces.
> 
> I've never tried banana skins as fertiliser, but if you have a bunch of tightly-budded flowers you need to open overnight, put a banana skin next to the vase and the methane the skins give off will have opened the flowers by morning!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mother puts banana peels under her rose bushes and her roses are lovely. She has been doing this for years.
Click to expand...

I'll try anything, I love roses.

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal

5mmdpns said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, you are fountain of wisdome here with the tea drinking! My ancestors had dental problems too because they would put the sugar lump in between their front teeth and upper lip, then slurp their very strong coffee through it. They did this as a common practice in Iceland, so I have been informed by ancestoral documents.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a common practice with the older Norwegians in this area, too. I assume it came from Norway with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to watch my grandfather and his friends do that with coffee. My grandfather came from Norway as did most of his friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just thought that the coffee was too hot not to slurp it when I watched my Finn grandfather drink his. My Dad slurps his too and always has but he puts the sugar and milk right into his coffee and tea. Now we know where slurping came from!! haha :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever seen someone(usually old Scandinavian men) dump some of their coffee into the saucer to cool and drink it from there? I remember seeing my grandfather and others at my grandparents house do this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember my father doing this. He is Swedish and French. He would have picked up this habit from his Swedish father who was a big coffee/tea drinker. (haha, water was to wash with and not meant to drink!!) Sometimes Dad would just dump it back into his coffee cup. After doing this a few times, his coffee would be cool enough to drink from the cup. I never did see anyone else do this.
Click to expand...

i remember an uncle and grandparent who saucered their coffee in the morning, i think it was to let it cool quickly so you could drink it faster. never see anyone now do this.


----------



## Sorlenna

Southern Gal said:


> i remember an uncle and grandparent who saucered their coffee in the morning, i think it was to let it cool quickly so you could drink it faster. never see anyone now do this.


I wonder if that has to do with the modern coffeemakers? I know my grandmother used an old percolator and that coffee came out HOT; my fella often complains our coffeemaker doesn't get it hot enough.


----------



## NanaCaren

Here's a good dessert to try.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/grilled-chocolate-banana-melt-recipe/1/


----------



## dandylion

Hmmmm, that's interesting and something fun to play with. Thanks NanaCaren, dandy/sue



NanaCaren said:


> Here's a good dessert to try.
> 
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/grilled-chocolate-banana-melt-recipe/1/


----------



## NanaCaren

dandylion said:


> Hmmmm, that's interesting and something fun to play with. Thanks NanaCaren, dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good dessert to try.
> 
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/grilled-chocolate-banana-melt-recipe/1/
Click to expand...

You are welcome. Elishia and her boys love it.


----------



## pammie1234

Lazy day today. Did some knitting, paid bills, and that's about it! Guess I needed it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> i remember an uncle and grandparent who saucered their coffee in the morning, i think it was to let it cool quickly so you could drink it faster. never see anyone now do this.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that has to do with the modern coffeemakers? I know my grandmother used an old percolator and that coffee came out HOT; my fella often complains our coffeemaker doesn't get it hot enough.
Click to expand...

*chuckles* Personally I think that they did they because they could and it was acceptable for them to do it! My coffee comes out of my percolator very hot, too hot to drink so I make and pour my coffee into my mug. Then I make my toast so that the coffee is cool enough for me to drink it without burning my tongue.


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> Hmmmm, that's interesting and something fun to play with. Thanks NanaCaren, dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good dessert to try.
> 
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/grilled-chocolate-banana-melt-recipe/1/
Click to expand...

The chocolate chips could also be the peanut butter chips that was discussed at another recent Tea Party! Put some sprinkles over it and call it a yummy banana delight!!


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, that's interesting and something fun to play with. Thanks NanaCaren, dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good dessert to try.
> 
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/grilled-chocolate-banana-melt-recipe/1/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chocolate chips could also be the peanut butter chips that was discussed at another recent Tea Party! Put some sprinkles over it and call it a yummy banana delight!!
Click to expand...

Good idea! You could use half chocolate chips and half peanut butter chips. Sprinkles are a must.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, that's interesting and something fun to play with. Thanks NanaCaren, dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good dessert to try.
> 
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/grilled-chocolate-banana-melt-recipe/1/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chocolate chips could also be the peanut butter chips that was discussed at another recent Tea Party! Put some sprinkles over it and call it a yummy banana delight!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea! You could use half chocolate chips and half peanut butter chips. Sprinkles are a must.
Click to expand...

And we could add a generous amount of whipped cream before the sprinkles. (Milk is one of the food groups!!!!) This has to be a healthy desert or snack for the kiddies, and they would insist we share with them. ooooouuummmm


----------



## pammie1234

I vote for ice cream!


----------



## 5mmdpns

That too!! make some of each!!! ice cream absolutely is a must on a hot day!! make mine carmel swirl!!


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> i remember an uncle and grandparent who saucered their coffee in the morning, i think it was to let it cool quickly so you could drink it faster. never see anyone now do this.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that has to do with the modern coffeemakers? I know my grandmother used an old percolator and that coffee came out HOT; my fella often complains our coffeemaker doesn't get it hot enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *chuckles* Personally I think that they did they because they could and it was acceptable for them to do it! My coffee comes out of my percolator very hot, too hot to drink so I make and pour my coffee into my mug. Then I make my toast so that the coffee is cool enough for me to drink it without burning my tongue.
Click to expand...

Well now you know another way to get around that


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, that's interesting and something fun to play with. Thanks NanaCaren, dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good dessert to try.
> 
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/grilled-chocolate-banana-melt-recipe/1/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chocolate chips could also be the peanut butter chips that was discussed at another recent Tea Party! Put some sprinkles over it and call it a yummy banana delight!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea! You could use half chocolate chips and half peanut butter chips. Sprinkles are a must.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we could add a generous amount of whipped cream before the sprinkles. (Milk is one of the food groups!!!!) This has to be a healthy desert or snack for the kiddies, and they would insist we share with them. ooooouuummmm
Click to expand...

Well we could share but just a little bit.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> I vote for ice cream!


Me too!! I want vinella with a cherry on top.


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> That too!! make some of each!!! ice cream absolutely is a must on a hot day!! make mine carmel swirl!!


I have the brownies!!! I just pulled the from the oven.


----------



## Sorlenna

Aww, c'mon, y'all...I'm never going to lose this hibernation layer with all this temptation!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Aww, c'mon, y'all...I'm never going to lose this hibernation layer with all this temptation!


I'm sorry I promise to behave.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, c'mon, y'all...I'm never going to lose this hibernation layer with all this temptation!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I promise to behave.
Click to expand...

Well, nobody's forcing me to click those links. :mrgreen:


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, c'mon, y'all...I'm never going to lose this hibernation layer with all this temptation!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I promise to behave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, nobody's forcing me to click those links. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Me either, they just look so good.


----------



## darowil

Sam I was looking for something else and saw this. Just had to send it for you http://www.taste.com.au/news+features/opinion/articles/3980/how+to+cook+with+peanut+butter+by+matt+p

I've now looked at the recipe and decided some explanations might be called for. Granita biscuits are a sweet wheat biscuit (cookie. Digestives would work for those in the UK). Actually I think that might be the only one, except that it is weighed.

We have a family afternoon tea Sunday and I thought I knew what I was going to do, now I have something else- and neither fit the healthy category.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> That too!! make some of each!!! ice cream absolutely is a must on a hot day!! make mine carmel swirl!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the brownies!!! I just pulled the from the oven.
Click to expand...

You know something, bet Dave would love to come with his _gannets_! They could even add to this, perhaps a drink? Dave what do you think?


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, c'mon, y'all...I'm never going to lose this hibernation layer with all this temptation!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I promise to behave.
Click to expand...

Dont you dare! mischief is good in moderation, ur, exageration?


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, c'mon, y'all...I'm never going to lose this hibernation layer with all this temptation!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I promise to behave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont you dare! mischief is good in moderation, ur, exageration?
Click to expand...

I wasn't worried--I could "see" her smiling as she said it! :-D


----------



## margewhaples

Today cloudy and gloomy again. It's a toss up every morning what to pull from the closet as morning and evening can be totally opposite. Weather in the 90's predicted for the weekend. I wonder if you can dilute blood to achieve balance. ha ha ha. From the gallons of ice tea I drink in the ninety's to the cocoa an coffee when its cool. i think I should make the grade. All those confections are tempting, but usually the munchies hit me when there are none avail so it's apple slices with peanut butter for those times. Carrots work well too. And if all else fails celery.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sandy

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, at one of the older tea parties you mentioned that tea leaves made good fertilizer. I've been saving mine so now I need to know - on which plants do you use tea leaves? Would they be good for rosebushes?
> 
> And speaking of rosebushes, do you ever put banana skins in the soil under yours? Long ago, I heard that they make good fertilizer.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually half-fill the pot with cold water, step outside the door and empty the tea pot around the base of a rose or two. I try to rotate it, but the ones nearest to the house do get more and they're the best. Crushed up eggshells are good for roses too, they contain lots of minerals. A major bonus is that slugs and snails don't like slithering over them, makes them particularly good around things like hostas and lettuces.
> 
> I've never tried banana skins as fertiliser, but if you have a bunch of tightly-budded flowers you need to open overnight, put a banana skin next to the vase and the methane the skins give off will have opened the flowers by morning!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Coffee grounds are also good for slugs I don't know if they work on snails as I don't have any.


----------



## iamsam

darowil - thank you for thinking of me - this is just down my alley - long live peanut butter.

sam



darowil said:


> Sam I was looking for something else and saw this. Just had to send it for you http://www.taste.com.au/news+features/opinion/articles/3980/how+to+cook+with+peanut+butter+by+matt+p
> 
> I've now looked at the recipe and decided some explanations might be called for. Granita biscuits are a sweet wheat biscuit (cookie. Digestives would work for those in the UK). Actually I think that might be the only one, except that it is weighed.
> 
> We have a family afternoon tea Sunday and I thought I knew what I was going to do, now I have something else- and neither fit the healthy category.


----------



## carol's gifts

:?: 5mmdpns--Do ya'll not hae a Panda Express Fast Food restaurant there? One of their entrees is orange chicken. I had never jeard of it until I went there. Haven't been ab;e to be on much this week. My DH has had a lot of Drs, appointments.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: margewharples--enjoy the peace and quiet! I am going to bed Im just so tired,


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> darowil - thank you for thinking of me - this is just down my alley - long live peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam I was looking for something else and saw this. Just had to send it for you http://www.taste.com.au/news+features/opinion/articles/3980/how+to+cook+with+peanut+butter+by+matt+p
> 
> I've now looked at the recipe and decided some explanations might be called for. Granita biscuits are a sweet wheat biscuit (cookie. Digestives would work for those in the UK). Actually I think that might be the only one, except that it is weighed.
> 
> We have a family afternoon tea Sunday and I thought I knew what I was going to do, now I have something else- and neither fit the healthy category.
Click to expand...

haven't yet decided what to do for Sunday but I have been out and got all the ingredients for this and something else- they all keep except the cream. maybe I should make these just for you. Wrong I forgot to ge tthe peanuts, though my husband may have some.

Going down to start on the sock from sock club- my Christmas present and it is great as it keeps arriving every two months so 6 presents in a year. Yarn arrived yesterday, a lovely green merino, nylon and mulberry silk mix. Pattern just arrived by email so all set to go.
Good week for presents as not only did this come and my gift cards from Webs but so did my April swap- and they all came on different days as well.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> That too!! make some of each!!! ice cream absolutely is a must on a hot day!! make mine carmel swirl!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the brownies!!! I just pulled the from the oven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know something, bet Dave would love to come with his _gannets_! They could even add to this, perhaps a drink? Dave what do you think?
Click to expand...

This brings back memories! In the wonderful age of excess that was the 1980s, I and my friends used to round off an evening in the pub with a trip to a trendy up-market hamburger joint, there were lots of them around, for hot chocolate brownies covered with chocolate sauce and cream. The perfect accompaniment for their heart attack on a plate was the _Brandy Alexander_ cocktail which made a come-back following its appearance in _Brideshead Revisited_, one of the must-see series of the decade.

*Brandy Alexander*

*Ingredients:*
one ounce cognac
one ounce dark creme de cacao
one ounce single cream
hard ice cubes
ground nutmeg

*To Mix:*
Place the cognac, creme de cacao, cream and ice in a cocktail shaker and shake gently for one minute. Strain into a cocktail glass and dust with a little nutmeg.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

We've just enjoyed the _F1 First Practice Test Session_ from the Bahrain International Circuit at Sakhir, interesting to see how the cars are developing.

Big question marks over the American Grand Prix in November:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/17738493

hopefully one of our Texan friends can say what the situation really is. I think there should be an _F1_ Grand Prix in America, it's a global sport and great fun!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> That too!! make some of each!!! ice cream absolutely is a must on a hot day!! make mine carmel swirl!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the brownies!!! I just pulled the from the oven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know something, bet Dave would love to come with his _gannets_! They could even add to this, perhaps a drink? Dave what do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This brings back memories! In the wonderful age of excess that was the 1980s, I and my friends used to round off an evening in the pub with a trip to a trendy up-market hamburger joint, there were lots of them around, for hot chocolate brownies covered with chocolate sauce and cream. The perfect accompaniment for their heart attack on a plate was the _Brandy Alexander_ cocktail which made a come-back following its appearance in _Brideshead Revisited_, one of the must-see series of the decade.
> 
> *Brandy Alexander*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> one ounce cognac
> one ounce dark creme de cacao
> one ounce single cream
> hard ice cubes
> ground nutmeg
> 
> *To Mix:*
> Place the cognac, creme de cacao, cream and ice in a cocktail shaker and shake gently for one minute. Strain into a cocktail glass and dust with a little nutmeg.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
Click to expand...

Perfect ending to the evening.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, c'mon, y'all...I'm never going to lose this hibernation layer with all this temptation!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I promise to behave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont you dare! mischief is good in moderation, ur, exageration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't worried--I could "see" her smiling as she said it! :-D
Click to expand...

Oh no don't tell mischief is good it could get me into real trouble. 

You are right I was definitely smiling.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> That too!! make some of each!!! ice cream absolutely is a must on a hot day!! make mine carmel swirl!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the brownies!!! I just pulled the from the oven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know something, bet Dave would love to come with his _gannets_! They could even add to this, perhaps a drink? Dave what do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This brings back memories! In the wonderful age of excess that was the 1980s, I and my friends used to round off an evening in the pub with a trip to a trendy up-market hamburger joint, there were lots of them around, for hot chocolate brownies covered with chocolate sauce and cream. The perfect accompaniment for their heart attack on a plate was the _Brandy Alexander_ cocktail which made a come-back following its appearance in _Brideshead Revisited_, one of the must-see series of the decade.
> 
> *Brandy Alexander*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> one ounce cognac
> one ounce dark creme de cacao
> one ounce single cream
> hard ice cubes
> ground nutmeg
> 
> *To Mix:*
> Place the cognac, creme de cacao, cream and ice in a cocktail shaker and shake gently for one minute. Strain into a cocktail glass and dust with a little nutmeg.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect ending to the evening.
Click to expand...

They were all the rage in the 1980s, I might just make myself one this evening. It was a great decade for me, all of my childhood dreams came true and I had a ball!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Sam I was looking for something else and saw this. Just had to send it for you http://www.taste.com.au/news+features/opinion/articles/3980/how+to+cook+with+peanut+butter+by+matt+p
> 
> I've now looked at the recipe and decided some explanations might be called for. Granita biscuits are a sweet wheat biscuit (cookie. Digestives would work for those in the UK). Actually I think that might be the only one, except that it is weighed.
> 
> We have a family afternoon tea Sunday and I thought I knew what I was going to do, now I have something else- and neither fit the healthy category.


this looks so good.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> That too!! make some of each!!! ice cream absolutely is a must on a hot day!! make mine carmel swirl!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the brownies!!! I just pulled the from the oven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know something, bet Dave would love to come with his _gannets_! They could even add to this, perhaps a drink? Dave what do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This brings back memories! In the wonderful age of excess that was the 1980s, I and my friends used to round off an evening in the pub with a trip to a trendy up-market hamburger joint, there were lots of them around, for hot chocolate brownies covered with chocolate sauce and cream. The perfect accompaniment for their heart attack on a plate was the _Brandy Alexander_ cocktail which made a come-back following its appearance in _Brideshead Revisited_, one of the must-see series of the decade.
> 
> *Brandy Alexander*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> one ounce cognac
> one ounce dark creme de cacao
> one ounce single cream
> hard ice cubes
> ground nutmeg
> 
> *To Mix:*
> Place the cognac, creme de cacao, cream and ice in a cocktail shaker and shake gently for one minute. Strain into a cocktail glass and dust with a little nutmeg.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect ending to the evening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were all the rage in the 1980s, I might just make myself one this evening. It was a great decade for me, all of my childhood dreams came true and I had a ball!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Would that be the brownies or the drink?


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> Anzac Day is 25th April.


I'm not sure where the recipe originated, as I said a visitor to our church group brought a tray with these on it and she shared this recipe. I'm sure of it's origin, I did inquire since you asked and our minister believes the couple was from NZ, hopefully they will be at the service Sunday as they were invited to dine at the pot luck luncheon after the services. Also if you notice at the top this was directly from Edmonds Cookery Book she had this printed out and available for those who wanted the recipe.
I would love to find a better substitute for the Golden syrup than Karo, the recipe was not as good as the biscuits she brought.


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no don't tell mischief is good it could get me into real trouble.
> 
> You are right I was definitely smiling.


You are definitely posing a problem in this war between the ugly fat that has invaded my territory and the thinner me I know is still there. I am trying to remain calm and carry on.


----------



## cmaliza

There is also the Blossom Music festivals all summer with the Cleveland Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Silverowl

Marianne818 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anzac Day is 25th April.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where the recipe originated, as I said a visitor to our church group brought a tray with these on it and she shared this recipe. I'm sure of it's origin, I did inquire since you asked and our minister believes the couple was from NZ, hopefully they will be at the service Sunday as they were invited to dine at the pot luck luncheon after the services. Also if you notice at the top this was directly from Edmonds Cookery Book she had this printed out and available for those who wanted the recipe.
> I would love to find a better substitute for the Golden syrup than Karo, the recipe was not as good as the biscuits she brought.
Click to expand...

Here is a link re Golden syrup. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_syrup


----------



## cmaliza

i remember an uncle and grandparent who saucered their coffee in the morning, i think it was to let it cool quickly so you could drink it faster. never see anyone now do this.[/quote]

Much of coffee these days is served in mugs rather than cup & saucer....where would you pour the coffee?
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, that's interesting and something fun to play with. Thanks NanaCaren, dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good dessert to try.
> 
> http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/grilled-chocolate-banana-melt-recipe/1/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chocolate chips could also be the peanut butter chips that was discussed at another recent Tea Party! Put some sprinkles over it and call it a yummy banana delight!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea! You could use half chocolate chips and half peanut butter chips. Sprinkles are a must.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we could add a generous amount of whipped cream before the sprinkles. (Milk is one of the food groups!!!!) This has to be a healthy desert or snack for the kiddies, and they would insist we share with them. ooooouuummmm
Click to expand...

I was thinking instead of the cereal, just sprinkle cinnamon sugar on the banana/choc prep.
As someone said...a fun recipe to play with!
Thanks!
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> :?: 5mmdpns--Do ya'll not hae a Panda Express Fast Food restaurant there? One of their entrees is orange chicken. I had never jeard of it until I went there. Haven't been ab;e to be on much this week. My DH has had a lot of Drs, appointments.


Sorry, no Pandas here, express or otherwise!!! I am in a small remote town. The fast food restaurant is you sit and wait while the cook decides what to put in your sandwich!! haha

Sorry bout your DH. Blessings to both of you!! And the banana brownie drink concoction that we put together is definitely the first course!!!

Dave, that Brandy Alexander is sounding good!! Were you a bar-man in your other lifetime??

The sun is out, most of the snow is melted. The robin is singing away, my coffee is in the mug, the world is a good place to be right now for me!!! I will go out shopping later on today. It is Friday and tgif everyone!


----------



## Marianne818

Silverowl said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anzac Day is 25th April.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where the recipe originated, as I said a visitor to our church group brought a tray with these on it and she shared this recipe. I'm sure of it's origin, I did inquire since you asked and our minister believes the couple was from NZ, hopefully they will be at the service Sunday as they were invited to dine at the pot luck luncheon after the services. Also if you notice at the top this was directly from Edmonds Cookery Book she had this printed out and available for those who wanted the recipe.
> I would love to find a better substitute for the Golden syrup than Karo, the recipe was not as good as the biscuits she brought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a link re Golden syrup. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_syrup
Click to expand...

Thank you so much, I called a shop in Helen, Ga and they have this in stock!! They are in a high tourist area so they have many things from different countries in their grocery aisles. Will have a friend pick some up for me when she goes again! Loved the biscuits and wanted to make some for my son and his friends.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :?: 5mmdpns--Do ya'll not hae a Panda Express Fast Food restaurant there? One of their entrees is orange chicken. I had never jeard of it until I went there. Haven't been ab;e to be on much this week. My DH has had a lot of Drs, appointments.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no Pandas here, express or otherwise!!! I am in a small remote town. The fast food restaurant is you sit and wait while the cook decides what to put in your sandwich!! haha
> 
> Sorry bout your DH. Blessings to both of you!! And the banana brownie drink concoction that we put together is definitely the first course!!!
> 
> Dave, that Brandy Alexander is sounding good!! Were you a bar-man in your other lifetime??
> 
> The sun is out, most of the snow is melted. The robin is singing away, my coffee is in the mug, the world is a good place to be right now for me!!! I will go out shopping later on today. It is Friday and tgif everyone!
Click to expand...

Supplemented my grant as a cocktail barman in a small hotel when I was a student.

Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail

Could you use honey as a subtitute for golden syrup?


----------



## jmai5421

Marianne818 said:


> ANZAC biscuits
> ANZAC biscuits
> 
> recipe from Edmonds Cookery Book
> 
> makes 20
> 
> 1/2 cup flour
> 1/3 cup caster sugar
> 2/3 cup shredded coconut
> 3/4 cup rolled oats
> 50g butter
> 1tbsp golden syrup
> 1/2 tsp baking soda
> 2 tbsp boiling water
> 
> Pre-heat the oven to 180C fan-forced and line a baking tray with baking paper.
> 
> In a large bowl, mix up the flour, sugar, coconut and rolled oats.
> 
> Melt the butter and the golden syrup together in the microwave until theyre smooth.
> 
> Pour the boiling water over the baking soda and then add them to the melted butter and golden syrup.
> 
> Tip the mixture into the dry ingredients and stir them all together.
> 
> Spoon tablespoons of mixture onto the lined baking tray leaving 2cm between each one. Flatten them to about 1-2 centimeters thickness.
> 
> Bake the biscuits for 15 minutes or until golden.
> 
> Leave them to rest on the tray for 5 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.
> 
> Store in an airtight container. ANZAC biscuits will keep for at least a week.
> 
> I didn't know what golden syrup was so I used Karo instead, they turned out just fine, but I hope to find out what the true golden syrup is :lol: We have a lot of tourist in our area, is nice when they come to a fellowship hour, rarely do they share their recipes so this was a treat!


Does anyone know what 180 degrees celcius fan forced is on a farenheit old fashioned oven is or what did you substitute. I think that I can Lyles Golden Syrup at one of our markets. There is a Norwegian cookie recipe that uses golden syrup. So there is a store that carries the syrup for the Scandinavians in the area.
I tried the cookie and didn't like them so I don't have the recipe.


----------



## kittykatzmom

Think they would freeze well?


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :?: 5mmdpns--Do ya'll not hae a Panda Express Fast Food restaurant there? One of their entrees is orange chicken. I had never jeard of it until I went there. Haven't been ab;e to be on much this week. My DH has had a lot of Drs, appointments.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no Pandas here, express or otherwise!!! I am in a small remote town. The fast food restaurant is you sit and wait while the cook decides what to put in your sandwich!! haha
> 
> Sorry bout your DH. Blessings to both of you!! And the banana brownie drink concoction that we put together is definitely the first course!!!
> 
> Dave, that Brandy Alexander is sounding good!! Were you a bar-man in your other lifetime??
> 
> The sun is out, most of the snow is melted. The robin is singing away, my coffee is in the mug, the world is a good place to be right now for me!!! I will go out shopping later on today. It is Friday and tgif everyone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Supplemented my grant as a cocktail barman in a small hotel when I was a student.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I am sure that the job added to your wealth of educational experiences!! Likely one job you never did regret having because of the experiences gained. There are so many things to take away from every job experience one ever has in life. I found that a person has to go and get and seek out the jobs that are worthwhile. The easy to come by jobs are not always so rewarding. But everything enriches one's living expedition!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZAC biscuits
> ANZAC biscuits
> 
> recipe from Edmonds Cookery Book
> 
> makes 20
> 
> 1/2 cup flour
> 1/3 cup caster sugar
> 2/3 cup shredded coconut
> 3/4 cup rolled oats
> 50g butter
> 1tbsp golden syrup
> 1/2 tsp baking soda
> 2 tbsp boiling water
> 
> Pre-heat the oven to 180C fan-forced and line a baking tray with baking paper.
> 
> In a large bowl, mix up the flour, sugar, coconut and rolled oats.
> 
> Melt the butter and the golden syrup together in the microwave until theyre smooth.
> 
> Pour the boiling water over the baking soda and then add them to the melted butter and golden syrup.
> 
> Tip the mixture into the dry ingredients and stir them all together.
> 
> Spoon tablespoons of mixture onto the lined baking tray leaving 2cm between each one. Flatten them to about 1-2 centimeters thickness.
> 
> Bake the biscuits for 15 minutes or until golden.
> 
> Leave them to rest on the tray for 5 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.
> 
> Store in an airtight container. ANZAC biscuits will keep for at least a week.
> 
> I didn't know what golden syrup was so I used Karo instead, they turned out just fine, but I hope to find out what the true golden syrup is :lol: We have a lot of tourist in our area, is nice when they come to a fellowship hour, rarely do they share their recipes so this was a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what 180 degrees celcius fan forced is on a farenheit old fashioned oven is or what did you substitute. I think that I can Lyles Golden Syrup at one of our markets. There is a Norwegian cookie recipe that uses golden syrup. So there is a store that carries the syrup for the Scandinavians in the area.
> I tried the cookie and didn't like them so I don't have the recipe.
Click to expand...

My copy reads 180C in an ordinary oven, I have never had a fan-forced oven, but don't you subtract a few degrees? I would be starting at 350F, you know your oven! But not higher than 375F to start off with.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandma Gail said:


> Could you use honey as a subtitute for golden syrup?


It is worth a try, would depend on your honey!


----------



## Lurker 2

another two Kiwi favourites first for chocolate lovers

Afghans

200g [7oz] butter, softened
1/2 cup sugar
1 1/4 cups plain flour
1/4 cup cocoa
2 cups cornflakes
Chocolate icing
Walnuts [optional]

Cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Sift flour and cocoa. Stir into creamed mixture. Fold in cornflakes. spoon in mounds of mixture onto a greased oven tray, gently pressing together. Bake at 180C [375F] for 15 minutes or until set. When cold ice with chocolate icing and decorate with a walnut half if wished.
Makes 30.

Alternatively the mixture can be pressed into an 8 x 12 in. sponge roll tin. Bake for 25 minutes, or until set at 375F. Ice when cold with chocolate icing.

chocolate icing:

2 cups icing sugar
1/4 tsp butter, softened
2 Tbs water, approximately
1/4 tsp vanilla essence
Sift 1 Tbs cocoa with the icing sugar

sift icing sugar into a bowl. Add butter. Add sufficient water to mix to a spreadable constistency. Flavour with the vanilla essence.

And for the almond lovers amongst us:

Almond biscuits

4 oz butter softened
1/2 cup sugar
1 egg
1/2 tsp almond essence
1 1/2 cups plain flour
1 tsp baking powder
12 - 15 blanched almonds

Cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Add egg and almond essence, beating well. Sift in the flour and baking powder. Mix to a firm dough. Roll pieces into balls. Place on a greased oven tray and press lightly with a floured fork. Press half a blanched almond on each. Bake at 180C [375F] for 15 minutes or until cooked.
Makes 25.

Sorry, ours never lasted long enough to need to freeze them. We always used an air tight tin for storage.


----------



## DorisT

Dave, John used to drink Brandy Alexanders in the 50's. They were a favorite with him back then when we went nightclubbing before we had kids.


----------



## dandylion

Ha, Ha, Ha, Sorlenna, I would call my extra lbs. that, but who hybernates THAT LONG???????? dandylion/sue



Sorlenna said:


> Aww, c'mon, y'all...I'm never going to lose this hibernation layer with all this temptation!


----------



## Sorlenna

Have I given you all my empananda dough recipe? If not, I'll post on the new thread when it comes up later. I have experimented with freezing the dough and am thawing those now--plan to put some meat filling in these, so I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Have I given you all my empananda dough recipe? If not, I'll post on the new thread when it comes up later. I have experimented with freezing the dough and am thawing those now--plan to put some meat filling in these, so I'll let you know how that goes.


yummy


----------



## iamsam

now = you can take this as truth or not - this came off thelalimes website - a high end restaurant in berkeley.



Meet Louis Lassen,
inventor of the hamburger.

The beginnings of the hamburger
as we all know and love it
was remarkably simple.

One sunny day in 1900
a banker from New York City
hurriedly strolled into Louis' Lunch Counter
in New Haven, Connecticut.
He breathlessly told the proprietor
that he had to catch a train back to the City
and needed something tasty
he could eat on the run.

Always a quick thinker,
Louis sliced a large bun horizontally
and placed some ground steak trimmings
between the two halves.

And just for a little extra flavor,
he added a slice of tomato, slice of cheese
and a handful of grilled onions.

Voilà! The hamburger was born
and Americans have been eating them like crazy 
ever since. 

Now, just to get things straight...
the hamburger is an American invention.
It doesn't matter that it is named
after some silly German city.
It doesn't matter if Mongols used to ride
around with minced horsemeat
under their saddles,
on their way to some hamburger-fueled
havoc in the 13th century.

Louis inventend the hamburger
and the Smithsonian agrees!



Ok, you guys!

Once again, we will be serving our burger
from 8 p.m. till close this weekend,
both tonight and Saturday.

And once again,
we will be serving our burger,
a la carte.

There will be plenty of sides
for you to choose from.
To start off, our delicious new potato fries
or marinated beets with sheep's milk cheese 
or chilled asparagus with citrus and horseradish cream 
and more.

I would recommend a glass of Gigondas with it.

So come on by again tonight 
or Saturday night or both
after 8 for a burger.
--Haig Krikorian


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Dave, John used to drink Brandy Alexanders in the 50's. They were a favorite with him back then when we went nightclubbing before we had kids.


They've been in and out of fashion ever since the 1920s, cocktails are like that, very few remain popular for more than a few years at a time. I learned how to make quite a few cocktails in the 1970s, but it was in the 1980s that they became really popular.

The late '70s were really the era of the wine bar, there was at least one on every High Street, they tended to be candlelit cellars with a wax-encrusted bottle on every table. Brits decided they liked garlic bread, lasagne and spaghetti and consumed mountains of it, washed down with gallons of wine.

In the eighties the wine bars were replaced by stylised Americana and up-market hamburger joints, the burgers were actually proper handmade ones and very good, but it was the puddings and cocktails that really captured the imagination, everybody got plastered on _Tequila Sunrises_ and _Harvey Wallbangers_ and had storming hang-overs the next day!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421

myfanwy said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZAC biscuits
> ANZAC biscuits
> 
> recipe from Edmonds Cookery Book
> 
> makes 20
> 
> 1/2 cup flour
> 1/3 cup caster sugar
> 2/3 cup shredded coconut
> 3/4 cup rolled oats
> 50g butter
> 1tbsp golden syrup
> 1/2 tsp baking soda
> 2 tbsp boiling water
> 
> Pre-heat the oven to 180C fan-forced and line a baking tray with baking paper.
> 
> In a large bowl, mix up the flour, sugar, coconut and rolled oats.
> 
> Melt the butter and the golden syrup together in the microwave until theyre smooth.
> 
> Pour the boiling water over the baking soda and then add them to the melted butter and golden syrup.
> 
> Tip the mixture into the dry ingredients and stir them all together.
> 
> Spoon tablespoons of mixture onto the lined baking tray leaving 2cm between each one. Flatten them to about 1-2 centimeters thickness.
> 
> Bake the biscuits for 15 minutes or until golden.
> 
> Leave them to rest on the tray for 5 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.
> 
> Store in an airtight container. ANZAC biscuits will keep for at least a week.
> 
> I didn't know what golden syrup was so I used Karo instead, they turned out just fine, but I hope to find out what the true golden syrup is :lol: We have a lot of tourist in our area, is nice when they come to a fellowship hour, rarely do they share their recipes so this was a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what 180 degrees celcius fan forced is on a farenheit old fashioned oven is or what did you substitute. I think that I can Lyles Golden Syrup at one of our markets. There is a Norwegian cookie recipe that uses golden syrup. So there is a store that carries the syrup for the Scandinavians in the area.
> I tried the cookie and didn't like them so I don't have the recipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My copy reads 180C in an ordinary oven, I have never had a fan-forced oven, but don't you subtract a few degrees? I would be starting at 350F, you know your oven! But not higher than 375F to start off with.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I will do that. Tomorrow I will track down the syrup. The biscuits sound yummy. What does ANZAC stand for? I figure the NZ is New Zeland, but what is the rest? Are they for a special holiday?


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks for the recipes Nana J. My DH and all the rest of my family will like the almond biscuits. We love anything almond. I will be making them soon. I, too, am trying to get the extra layer off that appeared over winter. i go to the gym to exercise every morning then read TP on KP and just have to try the recipes.


----------



## FireballDave

I think we've been eating something like hamburgers for a lot longer than eight centuries. The Romans used to have fast-food vendors selling minced beef patties, cooked on a griddle and served in a bread roll, a few of their shops haven excavated at Pompeii. Of course, the Roman version had a fair amount of fish sauce in it, they were addicted to the stuff.

Dave


----------



## iamsam

i think i would have remembered sorlenna - i don't think i have it - sure would like it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Have I given you all my empananda dough recipe? If not, I'll post on the new thread when it comes up later. I have experimented with freezing the dough and am thawing those now--plan to put some meat filling in these, so I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> i think i would have remembered sorlenna - i don't think i have it - sure would like it.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: Then you shall have it shortly, sir!


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, John used to drink Brandy Alexanders in the 50's. They were a favorite with him back then when we went nightclubbing before we had kids.
> 
> 
> 
> They've been in and out of fashion ever since the 1920s, cocktails are like that, very few remain popular for more than a few years at a time. I learned how to make quite a few cocktails in the 1970s, but it was in the 1980s that they became really popular.
> 
> The late '70s were really the era of the wine bar, there was at least one on every High Street, they tended to be candlelit cellars with a wax-encrusted bottle on every table. Brits decided they liked garlic bread, lasagne and spaghetti and consumed mountains of it, washed down with gallons of wine.
> 
> In the eighties the wine bars were replaced by stylised Americana and up-market hamburger joints, the burgers were actually proper handmade ones and very good, but it was the puddings and cocktails that really captured the imagination, everybody got plastered on _Tequila Sunrises_ and _Harvey Wallbangers_ and had storming hang-overs the next day!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Sure wish I had the fixin's for either one of those. Could use it now!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZAC biscuits
> ANZAC biscuits
> 
> recipe from Edmonds Cookery Book
> 
> makes 20
> 
> 1/2 cup flour
> 1/3 cup caster sugar
> 2/3 cup shredded coconut
> 3/4 cup rolled oats
> 50g butter
> 1tbsp golden syrup
> 1/2 tsp baking soda
> 2 tbsp boiling water
> 
> Pre-heat the oven to 180C fan-forced and line a baking tray with baking paper.
> 
> In a large bowl, mix up the flour, sugar, coconut and rolled oats.
> 
> Melt the butter and the golden syrup together in the microwave until theyre smooth.
> 
> Pour the boiling water over the baking soda and then add them to the melted butter and golden syrup.
> 
> Tip the mixture into the dry ingredients and stir them all together.
> 
> Spoon tablespoons of mixture onto the lined baking tray leaving 2cm between each one. Flatten them to about 1-2 centimeters thickness.
> 
> Bake the biscuits for 15 minutes or until golden.
> 
> Leave them to rest on the tray for 5 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.
> 
> Store in an airtight container. ANZAC biscuits will keep for at least a week.
> 
> I didn't know what golden syrup was so I used Karo instead, they turned out just fine, but I hope to find out what the true golden syrup is :lol: We have a lot of tourist in our area, is nice when they come to a fellowship hour, rarely do they share their recipes so this was a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what 180 degrees celcius fan forced is on a farenheit old fashioned oven is or what did you substitute. I think that I can Lyles Golden Syrup at one of our markets. There is a Norwegian cookie recipe that uses golden syrup. So there is a store that carries the syrup for the Scandinavians in the area.
> I tried the cookie and didn't like them so I don't have the recipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My copy reads 180C in an ordinary oven, I have never had a fan-forced oven, but don't you subtract a few degrees? I would be starting at 350F, you know your oven! But not higher than 375F to start off with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I will do that. Tomorrow I will track down the syrup. The biscuits sound yummy. What does ANZAC stand for? I figure the NZ is New Zeland, but what is the rest? Are they for a special holiday?
Click to expand...

Australia New Zealand Army Corps, dates back to Gallipoli and WW1 I think almost all the veterans have passed now. We have dawn parades, and the country shuts down for half a day. A lot of young children are now getting involved.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZAC biscuits
> ANZAC biscuits
> 
> recipe from Edmonds Cookery Book
> 
> makes 20
> 
> 1/2 cup flour
> 1/3 cup caster sugar
> 2/3 cup shredded coconut
> 3/4 cup rolled oats
> 50g butter
> 1tbsp golden syrup
> 1/2 tsp baking soda
> 2 tbsp boiling water
> 
> Pre-heat the oven to 180C fan-forced and line a baking tray with baking paper.
> 
> In a large bowl, mix up the flour, sugar, coconut and rolled oats.
> 
> Melt the butter and the golden syrup together in the microwave until theyre smooth.
> 
> Pour the boiling water over the baking soda and then add them to the melted butter and golden syrup.
> 
> Tip the mixture into the dry ingredients and stir them all together.
> 
> Spoon tablespoons of mixture onto the lined baking tray leaving 2cm between each one. Flatten them to about 1-2 centimeters thickness.
> 
> Bake the biscuits for 15 minutes or until golden.
> 
> Leave them to rest on the tray for 5 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.
> 
> Store in an airtight container. ANZAC biscuits will keep for at least a week.
> 
> I didn't know what golden syrup was so I used Karo instead, they turned out just fine, but I hope to find out what the true golden syrup is :lol: We have a lot of tourist in our area, is nice when they come to a fellowship hour, rarely do they share their recipes so this was a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what 180 degrees celcius fan forced is on a farenheit old fashioned oven is or what did you substitute. I think that I can Lyles Golden Syrup at one of our markets. There is a Norwegian cookie recipe that uses golden syrup. So there is a store that carries the syrup for the Scandinavians in the area.
> I tried the cookie and didn't like them so I don't have the recipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My copy reads 180C in an ordinary oven, I have never had a fan-forced oven, but don't you subtract a few degrees? I would be starting at 350F, you know your oven! But not higher than 375F to start off with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I will do that. Tomorrow I will track down the syrup. The biscuits sound yummy. What does ANZAC stand for? I figure the NZ is New Zeland, but what is the rest? Are they for a special holiday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia New Zealand Army Corps, dates back to Gallipoli and WW1 I think almost all the veterans have passed now. We have dawn parades, and the country shuts down for half a day. A lot of young children are now getting involved.
Click to expand...

I know the name from hearing about WWII. I think they also went to Korea and maybe even more recent conflicts. They are kind of storied.


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> now = you can take this as truth or not - this came off thelalimes website - a high end restaurant in berkeley.
> 
> Meet Louis Lassen,
> inventor of the hamburger.
> 
> The beginnings of the hamburger
> as we all know and love it
> was remarkably simple.
> 
> One sunny day in 1900
> a banker from New York City
> hurriedly strolled into Louis' Lunch Counter
> in New Haven, Connecticut.
> He breathlessly told the proprietor
> that he had to catch a train back to the City
> and needed something tasty
> he could eat on the run.
> 
> Always a quick thinker,
> Louis sliced a large bun horizontally
> and placed some ground steak trimmings
> between the two halves.
> 
> And just for a little extra flavor,
> he added a slice of tomato, slice of cheese
> and a handful of grilled onions.
> 
> Voilà! The hamburger was born
> and Americans have been eating them like crazy
> ever since.
> 
> Now, just to get things straight...
> the hamburger is an American invention.
> It doesn't matter that it is named
> after some silly German city.
> It doesn't matter if Mongols used to ride
> around with minced horsemeat
> under their saddles,
> on their way to some hamburger-fueled
> havoc in the 13th century.
> 
> Louis inventend the hamburger
> and the Smithsonian agrees!
> 
> Ok, you guys!
> 
> Once again, we will be serving our burger
> from 8 p.m. till close this weekend,
> both tonight and Saturday.
> 
> And once again,
> we will be serving our burger,
> a la carte.
> 
> There will be plenty of sides
> for you to choose from.
> To start off, our delicious new potato fries
> or marinated beets with sheep's milk cheese
> or chilled asparagus with citrus and horseradish cream
> and more.
> 
> I would recommend a glass of Gigondas with it.
> 
> So come on by again tonight
> or Saturday night or both
> after 8 for a burger.
> --Haig Krikorian


This origin sounds a lot like the Sandwich one.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks for the recipes Nana J. My DH and all the rest of my family will like the almond biscuits. We love anything almond. I will be making them soon. I, too, am trying to get the extra layer off that appeared over winter. i go to the gym to exercise every morning then read TP on KP and just have to try the recipes.


Thank you, you are wecome! I very seldom bake, these days, now that there are no lunch boxes to fill- children here take their own snacks and lunches to school. Some mothers freeze a drink, and include that, which I reckon is an excellent idea. I have just been warned I am 'pre-diabetic' so must also work on loosing weight- Fale loves to dunk things in his tea, but won't let me use a lot of sugar, can lead to some head scratching, by and large cakes and cookies last better with higher quantities of sugar...


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recipes Nana J. My DH and all the rest of my family will like the almond biscuits. We love anything almond. I will be making them soon. I, too, am trying to get the extra layer off that appeared over winter. i go to the gym to exercise every morning then read TP on KP and just have to try the recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, you are wecome! I very seldom bake, these days, now that there are no lunch boxes to fill- children here take their own snacks and lunches to school. Some mothers freeze a drink, and include that, which I reckon is an excellent idea. I have just been warned I am 'pre-diabetic' so must also work on loosing weight- Fale loves to dunk things in his tea, but won't let me use a lot of sugar, can lead to some head scratching, by and large cakes and cookies last better with higher quantities of sugar...
Click to expand...

Be sure to check your vitamin D. As a diabetic now of three-years' standing, I'm taking the lowest dose of metformin and I think it's because I've gotten my D level up to 60.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you mjs, neither the doctor nor the nurse, mentioned that one, good to know!


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: Dave--This sounds really simple, and Yummy! I'm going to try this. Will let you know when I do. I may need to use Spenda in place of the sugar though. Haven't been on much this week due to Drs. Appts.,etc. Trying to catch up before tonights TP starts.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Thank you mjs, neither the doctor nor the nurse, mentioned that one, good to know!


When I first heard about it I thought it might help but was probably a fad. Now they've found it's anything but. A lot was not known, but now the supposed toxicity is mostly debunked. Most sources tell you 30 is fine, but my doctor had said it should be around 70. My blood pressure and blood sugar improved as mine rose. But to keep it where it is I take 5000 units a day. Pretty cheap and no bad side effects. I'll send a link on an article I just saw that I think is pretty good.

We swimmers talk about medical matters quite a bit, the older group sharing information. I'm surprised at the doctors who have not raised the D question with patients, even though now it seems to be a part of the routine good medical care.

http://www.dlife.com/diabetes/complications/eye-care/paul_chous/vitamin-d-levels?utm_source=Foodstuff-20120417&utm_medium=eNewsletter&utm_content=Foodstuff-newsletter&utm_term=Focused&utm_campaign=dLife-eNewsletter

This link from my diabetes web site that I'm otherwise not very fond of. I take what's useful for me.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: :lol: NanaCaren--Thanks for sharing the sunrise with us. I love to be up before the sun comes up so I can see the sunrise across the sky;as well as the sunset. so peaeful and serene. If I could ever get the right way to post a picture I would. I do as it says and it still doesn't post. I think it might have something to do with the type of system I have. Be talking to you on this week TP.


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> :thumbup: Dave--This sounds really simple, and Yummy! I'm going to try this. Will let you know when I do. I may need to use Spenda in place of the sugar though. Haven't been on much this week due to Drs. Appts.,etc. Trying to catch up before tonights TP starts.


What about the half splenda/half sugar? I thought when I first saw it that it was pretty stupid since you can measure, but since then I've thought that might be quite useful. I want to start making baked custard again, and will try using this.


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: :lol: NanaCaren--Thanks for sharing the sunrise with us. I love to be up before the sun comes up so I can see the sunrise across the sky;as well as the sunset. so peaeful and serene. If I could ever get the right way to post a picture I would. I do as it says and it still doesn't post. I think it might have something to do with the type of system I have. Be talking to you on this week TP.


You are welcome.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :thumbup: Dave--This sounds really simple, and Yummy! I'm going to try this. Will let you know when I do. I may need to use Spenda in place of the sugar though. Haven't been on much this week due to Drs. Appts.,etc. Trying to catch up before tonights TP starts.


I hope the doctors were helpful.

I'm assuming you mean the kiwi fruit jam, I've never tried making jams with sugar substitutes, I don't know whether they work, or how well they keep.

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Dave--This sounds really simple, and Yummy! I'm going to try this. Will let you know when I do. I may need to use Spenda in place of the sugar though. Haven't been on much this week due to Drs. Appts.,etc. Trying to catch up before tonights TP starts.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the doctors were helpful.
> 
> I'm assuming you mean the kiwi fruit jam, I've never tried making jams with sugar substitutes, I don't know whether they work, or how well they keep.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

There has been a product for jam that allowed you to use less sugar. The result was good, but did not have that gorgeous appearance of clear colorful (colourful) jam.


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> Be sure to check your vitamin D. As a diabetic now of three-years' standing, I'm taking the lowest dose of metformin and I think it's because I've gotten my D level up to 60.


Ooh! Do you know what it was to start with? I am not leaning toward diabetes at all (yet) but my rheumatologist had mine checked and it was 9. Since I had been around so many years and nobody ever mentioned Vitamin D, I had no idea what might be good or bad.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to check your vitamin D. As a diabetic now of three-years' standing, I'm taking the lowest dose of metformin and I think it's because I've gotten my D level up to 60.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh! Do you know what it was to start with? I am not leaning toward diabetes at all (yet) but my rheumatologist had mine checked and it was 9. Since I had been around so many years and nobody ever mentioned Vitamin D, I had no idea what might be good or bad.
Click to expand...

A number of us were in the low twenties. They had been saying it should be 30, but my doctor said that is too low. Then the prescription is something like 50,000 IU three times a week for three months. I had to do a second round of that before it started to be where it should be. People I know take varying amounts from 1000-3000/day as a maintenance dosage. I get checked every four months along with the A1C, etc. I understand that even when people are in the sun, when you are older your skin just does not do the job.

Though my big concern was blood sugar, it appears there are many more considerations.


----------



## carol's gifts

jmai5421--Sorry that you aren't able to see your GC. What a bless they are missing-I feel your heart. I will pray for you and pray healing will come to your family. :-(


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> Ooh! Do you know what it was to start with? I am not leaning toward diabetes at all (yet) but my rheumatologist had mine checked and it was 9. Since I had been around so many years and nobody ever mentioned Vitamin D, I had no idea what might be good or bad.


I was just reading an article this morning that said having higher Vitamin D is also a good protection against skin cancer (which is interesting, since we can make our own Vitamin D by going out in the sun!). I have noticed I don't feel as well as I should if I don't get a few minutes of sunshine every day, either.


----------



## FireballDave

God Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)

I've just opened this week's Tea Party with a pudding:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75830-1.html#1392073

Hope it appeals to you!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: pammie1234--I'll be rutting for them. My GS (7 1/2yr) had their soccer game last Saturday-they won, and he scored a goal (3-1). We did not get to go, but hopefully tomorrow we might get to. Hope the MAVs win!!! Rah! Rah!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: 5mmdpns I saw that program as well. I thought that's nice a knitting show owner. Wondered if she comes on KF or TP.


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: 5mmdpns I saw that program as well. I thought that's nice a knitting show owner. Wondered if she comes on KF or TP.


I dont know but was curious if anyone that comes on to KP also is from the Seatle area and would pop into see her??


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Australia New Zealand Army Corps, dates back to Gallipoli and WW1 I think almost all the veterans have passed now. We have dawn parades, and the country shuts down for half a day. A lot of young children are now getting involved.


It is public holiday for us, and virtually nothing is allowed to open until 12midday. Even shops etc that normally open on public holidays can't do so until middday. I think our last WW1 veteran died just recently if I remember rightly. While it stems from Gallipoli it is a day we are meant remember all our troops. 
Anzacs (the biscuits) are meant to be what was sent to all the troops from home- no idea if it is correct or not. They travelled and kept well. Wonder how well they would keep? Maybe they don't need freezing. I think they would freeze but don't remember ever doing so- like Myfanwy they would be eaten too quickly.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: 5mmdpms--Sorry about all thta bad spelling.I was trying to catch up on last weeks TP, and I should have just went to sleep instead;that's what I was doing when I was trying to type--falling asleep!HAHAHA


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: jmai524--I did that as a child. I drank coffee as a child. It was good, as in the cup. Not sure where it came from. Did not like it, it got cold to fast.


----------



## Edith M

Very interesting. My son is a Type 1 Brittle Diabetic. I printed out the artical for him to read. Thanks for the information. Edith M


mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mjs, neither the doctor nor the nurse, mentioned that one, good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> When I first heard about it I thought it might help but was probably a fad. Now they've found it's anything but. A lot was not known, but now the supposed toxicity is mostly debunked. Most sources tell you 30 is fine, but my doctor had said it should be around 70. My blood pressure and blood sugar improved as mine rose. But to keep it where it is I take 5000 units a day. Pretty cheap and no bad side effects. I'll send a link on an article I just saw that I think is pretty good.
> 
> We swimmers talk about medical matters quite a bit, the older group sharing information. I'm surprised at the doctors who have not raised the D question with patients, even though now it seems to be a part of the routine good medical care.
> 
> http://www.dlife.com/diabetes/complications/eye-care/paul_chous/vitamin-d-levels?utm_source=Foodstuff-20120417&utm_medium=eNewsletter&utm_content=Foodstuff-newsletter&utm_term=Focused&utm_campaign=dLife-eNewsletter
> 
> This link from my diabetes web site that I'm otherwise not very fond of. I take what's useful for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Edith M

I find that when I use Splenda I need use half the amount to get the same sweetening. I know the package says it measures the same as sugar but my DS and I both disagree. JMO Edith M


mjs said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Dave--This sounds really simple, and Yummy! I'm going to try this. Will let you know when I do. I may need to use Spenda in place of the sugar though. Haven't been on much this week due to Drs. Appts.,etc. Trying to catch up before tonights TP starts.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the half splenda/half sugar? I thought when I first saw it that it was pretty stupid since you can measure, but since then I've thought that might be quite useful. I want to start making baked custard again, and will try using this.
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mjs, neither the doctor nor the nurse, mentioned that one, good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> When I first heard about it I thought it might help but was probably a fad. Now they've found it's anything but. A lot was not known, but now the supposed toxicity is mostly debunked. Most sources tell you 30 is fine, but my doctor had said it should be around 70. My blood pressure and blood sugar improved as mine rose. But to keep it where it is I take 5000 units a day. Pretty cheap and no bad side effects. I'll send a link on an article I just saw that I think is pretty good.
> 
> We swimmers talk about medical matters quite a bit, the older group sharing information. I'm surprised at the doctors who have not raised the D question with patients, even though now it seems to be a part of the routine good medical care.
> 
> http://www.dlife.com/diabetes/complications/eye-care/paul_chous/vitamin-d-levels?utm_source=Foodstuff-20120417&utm_medium=eNewsletter&utm_content=Foodstuff-newsletter&utm_term=Focused&utm_campaign=dLife-eNewsletter
> 
> This link from my diabetes web site that I'm otherwise not very fond of. I take what's useful for me.
Click to expand...

mjs - thanks for that site. My DH is diabetic and to date, his doctor hasn't said a word about Vit D. We each take 1000 units a day and I thought that was enough - maybe not. He had neuropathy so I'm always looking for something that will ease the pain. I did learn something new from the article and maybe it will help him. Hope so.


----------



## flockie

Edith M said:


> I find that when I use Splenda I need use half the amount to get the same sweetening. I know the package says it measures the same as sugar but my DS and I both disagree. JMO Edith M


Edith M 
I made cupcakes for a friend to serve for her grandson's birthday. They were made using Splenda because her GS and her son are both diabetic. I used half the amount of Splenda that the recipe showed for granulated sugar. The recipe turned out just fine. There was no difference in the texture, the taste, or how they baked. I also used it for the icing.

My mom uses Splenda when she makes her strawberry jam. She uses the recipe that is on the box of Sure-Gel.
Flockie


----------



## 5mmdpns

Edith M, I sympathize with your son. I too am a brittle diabetic. All brittle diabetics require insulin as well as other medications to help control their blood sugars. They often also have other medical conditions.

I have an intolerance of the sun and so I can not be out in it. I take 1000iu Vit D as per the advise of my doctor. I have not found that (for myself) it does nothing for blood sugar control. But it does help with the mood swings that come from the brittle diabetic condition.

One thing that has to be monitored is the calcium levels in your body. VitD helps your body absorb much more calcium than usual. Too much calcium can lead to hypercalcemia. As a result of that, you can get symptoms that mimic hyperglycemia/hypoglycemia. You can get calcium deposits in your lungs, kidneys, and other body organs. Any diabetic really needs to discuss taking VitaminD with their primary doctor and/or diabetic specialist. Your blood levels really need monitoring for calcium levels not the VitaminD levels.

I say these things not to get anyone worried or upset but as a caution. I am a diabetes educator and a medical professional.


----------



## pammie1234

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: pammie1234--I'll be rutting for them. My GS (7 1/2yr) had their soccer game last Saturday-they won, and he scored a goal (3-1). We did not get to go, but hopefully tomorrow we might get to. Hope the MAVs win!!! Rah! Rah!


Thank you! I'm getting ready to watch them tonight. Sure wish the Bulls had beaten the Heat! All of my cheering didn't help them pull it out!


----------



## Edith M

Thank you 5mmdpnm, So few people understand DS's condition that I usually hesitate to discuss it. It is good to know someone understands. I am giving Rick the information and he can take it from there. He has had this disease for 30+ years and is still learning. He got the pump a year ago and that has neen a real Liberator. I moved in with him 13 years ago and have been doing the cooking. I have had to relearn and revise a lot of what I thought I knew about meal plannimg. Never a dull moment in my 82 years. Edith M


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mjs, neither the doctor nor the nurse, mentioned that one, good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> When I first heard about it I thought it might help but was probably a fad. Now they've found it's anything but. A lot was not known, but now the supposed toxicity is mostly debunked. Most sources tell you 30 is fine, but my doctor had said it should be around 70. My blood pressure and blood sugar improved as mine rose. But to keep it where it is I take 5000 units a day. Pretty cheap and no bad side effects. I'll send a link on an article I just saw that I think is pretty good.
> 
> One of the reasons I don't find that internet site so useful is that it appears to me it is mostly aimed at insulin-dependent diabetics. But every so often I find something of interest and it's free, so no reason not to get it.
> 
> We swimmers talk about medical matters quite a bit, the older group sharing information. I'm surprised at the doctors who have not raised the D question with patients, even though now it seems to be a part of the routine good medical care.
> 
> http://www.dlife.com/diabetes/complications/eye-care/paul_chous/vitamin-d-levels?utm_source=Foodstuff-20120417&utm_medium=eNewsletter&utm_content=Foodstuff-newsletter&utm_term=Focused&utm_campaign=dLife-eNewsletter
> 
> This link from my diabetes web site that I'm otherwise not very fond of. I take what's useful for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mjs - thanks for that site. My DH is diabetic and to date, his doctor hasn't said a word about Vit D. We each take 1000 units a day and I thought that was enough - maybe not. He had neuropathy so I'm always looking for something that will ease the pain. I did learn something new from the article and maybe it will help him. Hope so.
Click to expand...

Locally the lab do not check the vitamin D level and it has to be sent away, so I allow a week before my doctor appointment. I have no idea of the cost level. But I did look at being able to get a check yourself and at $65 decided it was not worth it. I'm not sure what that study they mentioned is about but at $65 twice a year for five years, that is out for me too.


----------



## mjs

Edith M said:


> Thank you 5mmdpnm, So few people understand DS's condition that I usually hesitate to discuss it. It is good to know someone understands. I am giving Rick the information and he can take it from there. He has had this disease for 30+ years and is still learning. He got the pump a year ago and that has neen a real Liberator. I moved in with him 13 years ago and have been doing the cooking. I have had to relearn and revise a lot of what I thought I knew about meal plannimg. Never a dull moment in my 82 years. Edith M


I get vitamin D checked every four months as a matter of interest to see where I am and determine what I need as a sustaining dose. This is the only thing different that I can see as a cause of improvement in blood sugar and blood pressure. At one point I was up to 750 metformin daily but now with 500 have an A1C at 6.4. I do realize that my situation may not be the norm since we are finding out all the time that our bodies are different from each other. But there are probably others who bodies will react as mine does.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: :roll: Sam thanks for the bit of history. My husband has a story about his tea drinking escapades--when he was in the army (late 30's) he loved tea, and his Mess SGT. (Army) knew it. He took bets one day that Fred could drink down a gallon of tea. The Sgt took in $300.00 from those that said he could not do it. Well Fred did it!! later the Mess SGt. made it good for him by giving him meat and food. He took home to him and his wife. In those days that meant alot-salary was very little!! funny thing-I was raised on sweet tea, but everytime I try to dry hot tea after about 1/4 cup I start getting sick to my stomach. Fred's mother came from England and drank hot tea everyday. H still loves his sweet tea.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Teesdalea--Welcome !! I have not been here long myself, but I absolute love it! Learn alot, share alot, and laugh alot!!


----------



## dandylion

Amen and Cheers!!!!!! dandysue


thewren said:


> darowil - thank you for thinking of me - this is just down my alley - long live peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam I was looking for something else and saw this. Just had to send it for you http://www.taste.com.au/news+features/opinion/articles/3980/how+to+cook+with+peanut+butter+by+matt+p
> 
> I've now looked at the recipe and decided some explanations might be called for. Granita biscuits are a sweet wheat biscuit (cookie. Digestives would work for those in the UK). Actually I think that might be the only one, except that it is weighed.
> 
> We have a family afternoon tea Sunday and I thought I knew what I was going to do, now I have something else- and neither fit the healthy category.
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: darowil--Happy Belated Birthday!!! Hope it was a happy one for you!


----------



## darowil

I had an interesting birthday- spent it flying to Melbourne, in hospitals and flying back again with an hours wait at my end for my husband to arrive from back from Sydney. I'm part of a study which requires yearly trips to Melborne and this years somehow worked best on my birthday! Had gone out to tea the night before with my daughters and SIL plus hubby and had a great Nepalese meal. But coming to a swap pakage was nice.

I have decided to make the peanut butter slice for tomorrow that I posted earlier so on the next (well actually I guess it is the current) TP I will let people know how it went. Better look soon in case I need to go out and get peanuts so i can do it before I spend the afternoon out.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Edith M said:


> Thank you 5mmdpnm, So few people understand DS's condition that I usually hesitate to discuss it. It is good to know someone understands. I am giving Rick the information and he can take it from there. He has had this disease for 30+ years and is still learning. He got the pump a year ago and that has neen a real Liberator. I moved in with him 13 years ago and have been doing the cooking. I have had to relearn and revise a lot of what I thought I knew about meal plannimg. Never a dull moment in my 82 years. Edith M


He is sure one fortunate person to have someone care for him! and doubly blessed that the person is his mother!! I dont have the insulin pump but I am so sure that it would simplify things greatly. I do take a 24 hr insulin daily and have the rapid acting insulin to take with meals. I am also on oral hypoglycemic agents. PM me if you wish. I hope you and your son belong to a support group. It is such a life-impacting disease and there is no escape from it. I have had mine for 15-16 yrs or so. I was a diabetes educator before I came down with it, otherwise, I am sure my head would have come off and I would not have even noticed or cared!! You would understand that.


----------



## 5mmdpns

flockie said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find that when I use Splenda I need use half the amount to get the same sweetening. I know the package says it measures the same as sugar but my DS and I both disagree. JMO Edith M
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M
> I made cupcakes for a friend to serve for her grandson's birthday. They were made using Splenda because her GS and her son are both diabetic. I used half the amount of Splenda that the recipe showed for granulated sugar. The recipe turned out just fine. There was no difference in the texture, the taste, or how they baked. I also used it for the icing.
> 
> My mom uses Splenda when she makes her strawberry jam. She uses the recipe that is on the box of Sure-Gel.
> Flockie
Click to expand...

Both of you are absolutely correct. I and my mother both use splenda for baking, making jams, pickles, etc. You do need to experiment with how much ratio of the splenda to sugar to use and it varies depending on what you are making. If you are making bread and butter pickles, you can not use straight splenda but must use a half and half ratio of sugar-splenda. If you dont the bread and butters turn out very bitter. If you are making a cake, then substitute all sugar for splenda. You may want to use a little less splenda than what is called for in the sugar amount. Same with biscuits. If you use splenda in your bread recipe, the bread will not necessarily rise because the yeast needs that bit of sugar to get going. You just need to experiment and see what works for you.


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZAC biscuits
> ANZAC biscuits
> 
> recipe from Edmonds Cookery Book
> 
> makes 20
> 
> 1/2 cup flour
> 1/3 cup caster sugar
> 2/3 cup shredded coconut
> 3/4 cup rolled oats
> 50g butter
> 1tbsp golden syrup
> 1/2 tsp baking soda
> 2 tbsp boiling water
> 
> Pre-heat the oven to 180C fan-forced and line a baking tray with baking paper.
> 
> In a large bowl, mix up the flour, sugar, coconut and rolled oats.
> 
> Melt the butter and the golden syrup together in the microwave until theyre smooth.
> 
> Pour the boiling water over the baking soda and then add them to the melted butter and golden syrup.
> 
> Tip the mixture into the dry ingredients and stir them all together.
> 
> Spoon tablespoons of mixture onto the lined baking tray leaving 2cm between each one. Flatten them to about 1-2 centimeters thickness.
> 
> Bake the biscuits for 15 minutes or until golden.
> 
> Leave them to rest on the tray for 5 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.
> 
> Store in an airtight container. ANZAC biscuits will keep for at least a week.
> 
> I didn't know what golden syrup was so I used Karo instead, they turned out just fine, but I hope to find out what the true golden syrup is :lol: We have a lot of tourist in our area, is nice when they come to a fellowship hour, rarely do they share their recipes so this was a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what 180 degrees celcius fan forced is on a farenheit old fashioned oven is or what did you substitute. I think that I can Lyles Golden Syrup at one of our markets. There is a Norwegian cookie recipe that uses golden syrup. So there is a store that carries the syrup for the Scandinavians in the area.
> I tried the cookie and didn't like them so I don't have the recipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My copy reads 180C in an ordinary oven, I have never had a fan-forced oven, but don't you subtract a few degrees? I would be starting at 350F, you know your oven! But not higher than 375F to start off with.
Click to expand...

I baked in regular oven at 350... they turned out fine.. I guess the fan forced is convection type.. I just guessed at the temp .. kept checking them after 13 min.. ended up best at 18 minutes in my oven.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZAC biscuits
> ANZAC biscuits
> 
> recipe from Edmonds Cookery Book
> 
> My copy reads 180C in an ordinary oven, I have never had a fan-forced oven, but don't you subtract a few degrees? I would be starting at 350F, you know your oven! But not higher than 375F to start off with.
> 
> 
> 
> I baked in regular oven at 350... they turned out fine.. I guess the fan forced is convection type.. I just guessed at the temp .. kept checking them after 13 min.. ended up best at 18 minutes in my oven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is good to know, Marianne, glad the recipe worked for you- did you have the golden syrup!?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZAC biscuits
> ANZAC biscuits
> 
> recipe from Edmonds Cookery Book
> 
> My copy reads 180C in an ordinary oven, I have never had a fan-forced oven, but don't you subtract a few degrees? I would be starting at 350F, you know your oven! But not higher than 375F to start off with.
> 
> 
> 
> I baked in regular oven at 350... they turned out fine.. I guess the fan forced is convection type.. I just guessed at the temp .. kept checking them after 13 min.. ended up best at 18 minutes in my oven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is good to know, Marianne, glad the recipe worked for you- did you have the golden syrup!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not the first time.. but a friend brought some today, (it's available in a tourist area close by). Made a batch for my son and his friends that will be moving him tomorrow, just a treat for them to take home to the new home for him. Also made his favorite Oatmeal raisin (from the Quaker box recipe) and some banana bread. Also have a few casseroles in the freezer for him to pack along, will help as he is going to be busy with the new job and unpacking and sorting and such.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

God Bless you! it is hard when the last one leaves home, but as someone said, he will be close enough for special occasion visits. I need about $300 saved for a lightning trip to see my family, and on a pension it is hard to set that much aside!


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find that when I use Splenda I need use half the amount to get the same sweetening. I know the package says it measures the same as sugar but my DS and I both disagree. JMO Edith M
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M
> I made cupcakes for a friend to serve for her grandson's birthday. They were made using Splenda because her GS and her son are both diabetic. I used half the amount of Splenda that the recipe showed for granulated sugar. The recipe turned out just fine. There was no difference in the texture, the taste, or how they baked. I also used it for the icing.
> 
> My mom uses Splenda when she makes her strawberry jam. She uses the recipe that is on the box of Sure-Gel.
> Flockie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both of you are absolutely correct. I and my mother both use splenda for baking, making jams, pickles, etc. You do need to experiment with how much ratio of the splenda to sugar to use and it varies depending on what you are making. If you are making bread and butter pickles, you can not use straight splenda but must use a half and half ratio of sugar-splenda. If you dont the bread and butters turn out very bitter. If you are making a cake, then substitute all sugar for splenda. You may want to use a little less splenda than what is called for in the sugar amount. Same with biscuits. If you use splenda in your bread recipe, the bread will not necessarily rise because the yeast needs that bit of sugar to get going. You just need to experiment and see what works for you.
Click to expand...

I use no sugar in bread and it rises fine. I think the salt is a pretty big deal.


----------



## Lurker 2

It may take a little longer, the sugar surely should not be too much of an issue- I use 2 tsp to 1 lb flour.


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> God Bless you! it is hard when the last one leaves home, but as someone said, he will be close enough for special occasion visits. I need about $300 saved for a lightning trip to see my family, and on a pension it is hard to set that much aside!


I am fortunate that both my sons are reasonably close. The oldest lives 3 1/2 hrs to the west in Alabama, now Daniel will be 2 1/2 hrs to the east in SC. I can sit here just about in the middle so no doubts they will both come for holidays!! (alternating with DIL's family of course) Main thing is if something happens to my Mom, they can both be here, that means the most to me.


----------



## cmaliza

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: :lol: NanaCaren--Thanks for sharing the sunrise with us. I love to be up before the sun comes up so I can see the sunrise across the sky;as well as the sunset. so peaeful and serene. If I could ever get the right way to post a picture I would. I do as it says and it still doesn't post. I think it might have something to do with the type of system I have. Be talking to you on this week TP.


Carol's Gifts....you know you can't see the picture you post until it gets sent, right? And you can only post a picture through a reply/quote reply. At least, that's how it works for me. I put my pictures on my desktop, then when I browse I go to the desktop and click on the picture. It puts in the location, but I don't see the picture until after I hit "send".
Maybe that will help?
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find that when I use Splenda I need use half the amount to get the same sweetening. I know the package says it measures the same as sugar but my DS and I both disagree. JMO Edith M
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M
> I made cupcakes for a friend to serve for her grandson's birthday. They were made using Splenda because her GS and her son are both diabetic. I used half the amount of Splenda that the recipe showed for granulated sugar. The recipe turned out just fine. There was no difference in the texture, the taste, or how they baked. I also used it for the icing.
> 
> My mom uses Splenda when she makes her strawberry jam. She uses the recipe that is on the box of Sure-Gel.
> Flockie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both of you are absolutely correct. I and my mother both use splenda for baking, making jams, pickles, etc. You do need to experiment with how much ratio of the splenda to sugar to use and it varies depending on what you are making. If you are making bread and butter pickles, you can not use straight splenda but must use a half and half ratio of sugar-splenda. If you dont the bread and butters turn out very bitter. If you are making a cake, then substitute all sugar for splenda. You may want to use a little less splenda than what is called for in the sugar amount. Same with biscuits. If you use splenda in your bread recipe, the bread will not necessarily rise because the yeast needs that bit of sugar to get going. You just need to experiment and see what works for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use no sugar in bread and it rises fine. I think the salt is a pretty big deal.
Click to expand...

For my bread, I just use about 1tsp of sugar in warm water to get the yeast started. Salt is an absolute must in bread. And you dont need much salt to make it!


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: wannabear-I agree that would be an interesting subject. one person's knowledge from the area in question is a better education , than reading it in books. How about it Dave??


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: myfanwy--Thanks for the photos of the cowl and yourself? Great photo.


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: myfanwy--Thanks for the photos of the cowl and yourself? Great photo.


Yes that is me! Fale was sound asleep after lunch, when I went through to ask him to wield the camera for me, did not have the heart to wake him up! Enjoy your Saturday. will start getting ready for church soon- it is just past 6 a.m..
Happy Day!


----------



## theyarnlady

Edith M said:


> Thank you 5mmdpnm, So few people understand DS's condition that I usually hesitate to discuss it. It is good to know someone understands. I am giving Rick the information and he can take it from there. He has had this disease for 30+ years and is still learning. He got the pump a year ago and that has neen a real Liberator. I moved in with him 13 years ago and have been doing the cooking. I have had to relearn and revise a lot of what I thought I knew about meal plannimg. Never a dull moment in my 82 years. Edith M


You have such a good heart,to care for your son as you do. Would it be possible for you to post some of the recipes you use? I am sure others would appreciate them.


----------



## kittykatzmom

I had a girlfriend that was a T-totaller until she discovered Brandy Alexander's. She didn't drink that many, but was the only mixed drink or any other alcoholic beverage I had ever seen her have.


----------



## theyarnlady

Late afternoon all. Feels like fall here frost last night covered all the flowering plants. Just taking a break from friendship scarf. 
Seems we here in Wisconsin have gone from spring to early fall. New leaves on trees are starting to curl, from the cold and frost,may lose them. Will not have apples this year. 
Marianne818, could doughnuts be made in a regular oven too???


----------



## kittykatzmom

I need to look up a friendship scarf - haven't heard of that before.


----------



## theyarnlady

kittykatzmom said:


> I need to look up a friendship scarf - haven't heard of that before.


It was some ladys who shared squares with each other. I have six and am trying to put three on each side. So far I spent more time ripping out then putting together. Just trying to be to perfect I guess, once I get them done will now something new, how to put in six by six squares into scarf. Never to old to learn something :thumbup:


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: mjs-Do you by chance have any suggestions for snacks. i ma recently diagnosed with full blown diabetes.Well over high 200 BS. If I stick by my diet and take my BS, it does go back down to normal. The problem comes especially in the afternoon between 2-5 when I want to snack on something sweet.Any suggestions will be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Edith M-I agree. I have recently started using Splenda in my coffee, and use less than the same amount as sugar.


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: mjs-Do you by chance have any suggestions for snacks. i ma recently diagnosed with full blown diabetes.Well over high 200 BS. If I stick by my diet and take my BS, it does go back down to normal. The problem comes especially in the afternoon between 2-5 when I want to snack on something sweet.Any suggestions will be most appreciated. Thanks!


Most diabetics want/crave something sweet in the mid-afternoon. How about a low calorie jello with some apple slices. When desiring something sweet, have a carbohydrate snack with some protein. The protein will "carry" the carbohydrate (which converts into sugar) so that your blood sugar does not spike. (ie one slice toast with peanut butter) Also when you get the sweet craving in the mid-afternoon, have a glass of water first. Often the body is really asking for the water so it can continue to process your lunch. It takes about 4-5 hours for the body to digest a meal. 
You could also have 1/2 cup of vanilla ice cream (not an edible oil product substitute, but one with made with real milk/cream). In this ice cream you have milk, protein, and a bit of sweetness so it does make a balanced snack. A dish of sugar-free yogurt is also very good as a snack. Have some with carrots or celery. And no, not all vegies need to be eaten raw to be a good snack, you can steam them. There are so many good snacks that are friendly for the diabetic.

Can I ask if you are on insulin? or just oral hypoglycemic agents? or both?


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: 5mmdpms-Thanks for the diabetic info. I recently was diagnoised diabetic. I did really good with diet and my BS did really good. Besides all the issues I had with my DH, I put in on the "back burner" cause I really did not want to deal with it anyway. i know that is not the right attitude-but true. Now that things have slowed down with Fred I seriously have to get my BS levels on track if i want to be around to take care of him. If I don't follow dibetic diet mine goes up to very high200's. NOT GOOD. Any info or ideas you cna share will be appreciated.


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: mjs-Do you by chance have any suggestions for snacks. i ma recently diagnosed with full blown diabetes.Well over high 200 BS. If I stick by my diet and take my BS, it does go back down to normal. The problem comes especially in the afternoon between 2-5 when I want to snack on something sweet.Any suggestions will be most appreciated. Thanks!


I love hummus and it is good on my bs. But that is just my body. I don't care for the commercial, though I like tribes the best, and make my own. I have a cup of tea with stevia and crackers with hummus. A piece of cheese also tastes good with that.

However, I was a hypoglycemic, I think more or less from birth, so my body behaves strangely. I just have tea and whole wheat toast for breakfast, so I need something before I go swimming that will last until I get home. I've been having a handful of mixed nuts and a half oz or so of dark chocolate. I carry nut bars with me and keep some by my bed. They are Nature valley, NOT the granola bars. The nut bars have 6 gr sugar and 6 gr protein. I use a third or a quarter when I get shaky or wake up sweating in the night. The store that used to have them does not now, so I ordered from Amazon. Roasted almond bars.

A piece of cheese and a pear would work too. I hope this is useful.

I'm now taking only 500 metformin with my vitamin D at 61. I think that's a bs average of about 131.

Before I go to bed I have yogurt blendered with a banana and about a cup of thawed frozen berries.

Recently a friend mentioned that an Edy's chocolate ice cream is low in sugar, but I am not much of an ice cream eater.


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: cmaliza- I did that also. Everything goes right and I hit send after putting it in browse but it did not show up on the reply. I will try it now with this reply.


----------



## flockie

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find that when I use Splenda I need use half the amount to get the same sweetening. I know the package says it measures the same as sugar but my DS and I both disagree. JMO Edith M
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M
> I made cupcakes for a friend to serve for her grandson's birthday. They were made using Splenda because her GS and her son are both diabetic. I used half the amount of Splenda that the recipe showed for granulated sugar. The recipe turned out just fine. There was no difference in the texture, the taste, or how they baked. I also used it for the icing.
> 
> My mom uses Splenda when she makes her strawberry jam. She uses the recipe that is on the box of Sure-Gel.
> Flockie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both of you are absolutely correct. I and my mother both use splenda for baking, making jams, pickles, etc. You do need to experiment with how much ratio of the splenda to sugar to use and it varies depending on what you are making. If you are making bread and butter pickles, you can not use straight splenda but must use a half and half ratio of sugar-splenda. If you dont the bread and butters turn out very bitter. If you are making a cake, then substitute all sugar for splenda. You may want to use a little less splenda than what is called for in the sugar amount. Same with biscuits. If you use splenda in your bread recipe, the bread will not necessarily rise because the yeast needs that bit of sugar to get going. You just need to experiment and see what works for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use no sugar in bread and it rises fine. I think the salt is a pretty big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For my bread, I just use about 1tsp of sugar in warm water to get the yeast started. Salt is an absolute must in bread. And you dont need much salt to make it!
Click to expand...

Many of the breads I make do not call for sugar. I make Challah that calls for honey and that recipe was posted on the Tea Party(either this one or just prior). I make mostly baguettes, dinner rolls, ciabatta, and Challah.


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: 5mmdpms-Thanks for the diabetic info. I recently was diagnoised diabetic. I did really good with diet and my BS did really good. Besides all the issues I had with my DH, I put in on the "back burner" cause I really did not want to deal with it anyway. i know that is not the right attitude-but true. Now that things have slowed down with Fred I seriously have to get my BS levels on track if i want to be around to take care of him. If I don't follow dibetic diet mine goes up to very high200's. NOT GOOD. Any info or ideas you cna share will be appreciated.


i can understand it being a back burner issue- I am having enough difficulty getting my head areound being merely 'pre-diabetic'...


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: 5mmdpms-Thanks for the diabetic info. I recently was diagnoised diabetic. I did really good with diet and my BS did really good. Besides all the issues I had with my DH, I put in on the "back burner" cause I really did not want to deal with it anyway. i know that is not the right attitude-but true. Now that things have slowed down with Fred I seriously have to get my BS levels on track if i want to be around to take care of him. If I don't follow dibetic diet mine goes up to very high200's. NOT GOOD. Any info or ideas you cna share will be appreciated.


First of all, please realize that all diabetics have also gone through the "putting it on the back burner" of life. After all, if you ignore it, it just might go away!!! 
You also need to know that you are definitely not alone with this diabetes. You need to accept the fact you are diabetic and that you alone control how much the diabetes is going to limit what you want to do. 
You should also take a short walk each day if you can. (I say short because you have Fred to take care of). If you are not able to get out of the house to go for your walk, can you get a treadmill or stationary bike? Can Fred go walking with you? 
When your blood sugars are high, you can go for a quick walk to bring them down. ie. blood sugar is high. go for 10minute walk. take blood sugar again in 30minutes, and it should be seen to be going down.
Realize too that stress will also put your blood sugar up. This is the body's way of dealing with the "fight or flight" response.
How much coffee do you drink a day? I personally just have one or two cups in the morning with breakfast. When anyone drinks coffee, the coffee has a direct route to your liver which has stores of sugar called glucogon (I think that is the right one) and it says "be liberated and get into the blood stream NOW". 
There is so much to learn about the diabetes. Remember too, that although there are things that work for each of us, there are also things that will work only for you and not for me. Diabetes is a complicated disease and is always changing. You should find yourself a diabetes support group that you can meet with a couple of times a month. 
You may also PM me at any time. Hugs for you, you must feel overwhelmed at times. Trust me when I tell you that you do not, absolutely do not need to learn everything right now about the diabetes. Allow yourself to take weeks and months to learn about how to change your lifestyle into a lifestyle of freedom as you learn to live with this condition.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: 55mmdpns--no I don't mind--I was originally put on 
glimepiride tab4mg, and 500mg metformin-my Dr wanted to put me on insulin but i ask her to first let me try to control by diet. When I saw her last week, she told me to take 2- 500mg metformin instead of one. I have to have another AIC done next week before I see her again intwo weeks. My first AIC was 13.5 (if I remember right-very high). I'm hoping it will be better this time, but not sure since I was not following my diet.Thanks for the suggestions-I will make a note of them. I do use apples and peanut butter;have tired to buy frozen yogurt instead of ice cream. I keep EDY's Fruit Bars on hand just incase I want something sweet. I think they are only 1Carb choice. and popcorn-checking for the best kind. Those sugar free waffer cookies are not the best to use.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: 5mmdpms-Thanks for the diabetic info. I recently was diagnoised diabetic. I did really good with diet and my BS did really good. Besides all the issues I had with my DH, I put in on the "back burner" cause I really did not want to deal with it anyway. i know that is not the right attitude-but true. Now that things have slowed down with Fred I seriously have to get my BS levels on track if i want to be around to take care of him. If I don't follow dibetic diet mine goes up to very high200's. NOT GOOD. Any info or ideas you cna share will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> i can understand it being a back burner issue- I am having enough difficulty getting my head areound being merely 'pre-diabetic'...
Click to expand...

Hi there myfanwy!!! You got to knit yourself the "thinking cap/hat" and put it on when you need to remember!!! haha. Exercise and vegetables are the way to control the pre-diabetic condition and prevent it from becoming diabetes. On the other hand, I do know that if one is predisposed to being a diabetic, the diabetes will set in no matter what is done. This bears truth in my own family. On my Dad's side the family, his mother was diabetic, and so are two of his brothers, and some of their children. So I am predisposed to be diabetic and I have it. I came down with it in my mid-thirties. Yes, I was a bit overweight. Now my brother is fit and trim and has a physical labor job. He came down with diabetes two years ago at 48. My other brother is in his early 40's and he is pre-diabetic. He works out, eats healthy, and has a physical labor job. My sister is two years older than I am and she is no where near being diabetic. There are things in life that can not be controlled. We just have to accept it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

The first choice of medication with diabetes is the glyberide (known by many names and glimepiride is one of them) and metformin. The glyberide tells the pancreas to increase insulin production. The metformin assists the sugar in the blood stream to get into the body cells that need it. Insulin is given when the pancreas no longer makes insulin (or when the blood sugar is very high to help it get down as quickly as possible and then transfer to oral medications).
A1C should ideally be in the 6 to 7 range, and this depends on health conditions and age of the person. It is also pointless to take it sooner than every 3 months as that is the "turn over" time needed to get an accurate A1C reading.
Remember that you did not become a diabetic overnight and you are not going to get your blood sugars down overnight. It is very much a disease in which you need time to get it under control.


----------



## Lurker 2

Hi 5mmdpn's! As far as I am aware I am the only one in the immediate family with this problem. The mood stabiliser I had to take a while ago put my weight up to 132kg which is about 21 stone or 294 lbs. When I finally came out of denial on that one, and confronted the psychiatrist about it, they changed the medication, and spontaneously I dropped 20kg, I am hanging around 100kg now- still too high, but at least it is not going up.
Funny thing is we both thought it would be Fale, not me, bec ause so many Pacific peoples have high incidence of the condition!


----------



## carol's gifts

mjs--I like the EDY's Fruit bars more than ice cream. I'm not so sure if I get more healthy snack than with ice cream.Ice cream usually makes my heart let me know it's there, i guess maybe because of the cold??? I started the fruit bars when I was counting calories and really like them. I'm sure its not the healtest sanck, though. I too usually have one slice of whole wheat toast with peanut butter for breakfast, or 1/2 bagel with PB. I have my two cups coffee now with splenda.Just as 5mmdpns suggested I am trying to drink more water. I have been drinking water for a while over sweet tea, or soda pops ( too much additives in them). I am trying to be good to my kidneys as I knew they could be affectived. I also try not to let myself get shakey. Then I really have to shove in too much at one time to get it balanced out. Thanks for all the help. Right now I need all the suggestions. I did read somewhere-I think maybe on TP use red peppers with PB for a snack.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: mjs-Do you by chance have any suggestions for snacks. i ma recently diagnosed with full blown diabetes.Well over high 200 BS. If I stick by my diet and take my BS, it does go back down to normal. The problem comes especially in the afternoon between 2-5 when I want to snack on something sweet.Any suggestions will be most appreciated. Thanks!


My Mother was a diabetic, I served this for afternoon tea. You can't avoid sugar completely, but this uses much less than most cakes, if you're sensible with the rest of your intake of sugars it can be worked into your diet, only one-third of an ounce per portion, it's all about doing the sums and balancing everything out.

*Dave's Applecake*

*Ingredients:*

_for the base:_
4 oz (115g) shortcrust pastry

_for the filling:_
1 large bramley (cooking) apple (peeled, cored and roughly chopped)
2 tbs (30ml) water
1/2 oz (15g) sugar or artificial sweetener, to taste (see below)

_for the topping:_
2 oz (60g) caster sugar
2 oz (60g) slightly salted butter (or non-dairy spread, olive oil based spread works well)
2 oz (60g) self-raising flour
1/2 tsp (2.5ml) almond essence
1 large egg
*
Method:*
_Preheat oven to 375degF/190degC/Gas Regulo 5_

Use the pastry to line a lightly-greased 7" (approx. 17.5 cm) flan case, place in the refrigerator to chill.

Meanwhile place the apple, water and sweetener (or sugar) in a microwaveable bowl and cook to a pulp, stirring halfway through cooking, you can do this equally well on the hob. Allow apple to cool slightly before spreading over the pastry base and returning to the refrigerator.

Cream togther the butter and sugar until light and fluffy, beat in the egg and almond essence, finally mix in the flour.

Spread the cake mix over the apple. Don't worry about getting it exactly even or the odd little gap, it will sort itself out in the oven.

Bake for 25 to 35 minutes until deep golden brown and firm(ish) when pressed. Either cool for ten minutes before turning out onto a wire rack to cool completely, or serve hot as a dessert.

_One slice (one-sixth of the cake) with a cup of tea in the afternoon is fine for a diabetic, if you sustitute it for another 'permitted treat' like a banana. In the 1960s even bananas were completely forbidden and absolutely everything had to be weighed and measured precisely, a diabetic diet meant cooking an entirely separate menu. To-day things are a little less rigid, one-third of an ounce of sugar is generally acceptable provided the person doesn't suffer from 'brittle diabetes'._

It does at least look and taste like 'normal' food making it acceptable to offer non-diabetic guests who may visit, they do not need to know whether or not a person has a medical condition.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Hi 5mmdpn's! As far as I am aware I am the only one in the immediate family with this problem. The mood stabiliser I had to take a while ago put my weight up to 132kg which is about 21 stone or 294 lbs. When I finally came out of denial on that one, and confronted the psychiatrist about it, they changed the medication, and spontaneously I dropped 20kg, I am hanging around 100kg now- still too high, but at least it is not going up.
> Funny thing is we both thought it would be Fale, not me, bec ause so many Pacific peoples have high incidence of the condition!


Seems to me that it is your cooking that keeps Fale in line!!! haha, that is too funny, very dry humor indeed with me and no reflection on you. I am glad your medication was changed. Often there are undesirable side effects with medications and it is all different between people. The Native Indians here in Canada seem also to have the diabetes in greater percentages than the rest of the general population.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :thumbup: wannabear-I agree that would be an interesting subject. one person's knowledge from the area in question is a better education , than reading it in books. How about it Dave??


I'm all for oral history and inter-generational working, in the UK many local historical societies go into schools to teach young people about life in years gone by. This year is _European Year for Active Aging and Solidarity Between Generations_ with lots of activities planned across the EU.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

Absolutely right Dave, about the diabetes being a balancing act. It can be as difficult to control as a person wants to make it, or on the other hand, very easy to control with the healthy eating habits.
Dave, I dont drink alcoholic beverages due to being an alcoholic (dry now for 31 years!) Are you able to suggest any that would be suitable for a diabetic? I know there are many diabetics who also would like an alcoholic beverage once in a while and as far as I know, most alcoholic beverages have a lot of sugar in them.


----------



## carol's gifts

5mmdpns--yes, I agree-I did not get this way overnight and I will not get all the info I need at one time. I did visit with a diabetic educator this past week. Yes, I have started taking Fred out in his companion chair for a walk when the weather permits. By using the chair we can go farther and stay out longer. He usually walks with his cane but very, very, slow, so I just use his chair and push him.I knew stress would raise BS, so that's part of why I did not try during the past two months. (No excuse) Thanks for your offer of help. Bless you for taking time to explain some of these pointers. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns:

When I was first put on the previous drug, in one week only, I expanded from just under size 18, which is quite good for me, to size 26- I knew because of the clothes I could no longer wear- odd that the doctors stand back and let it happen when you have a depressive illness...


----------



## 5mmdpns

You are quite welcome to my knowledge, such as it is. I do believe that as nature has evolved to accomodate weather changes and animals have evolved in the food chain, so we humans are evolving with our bodies too. I believe that we are going to see an increase in the amount of people diagnosed with diabetes before the pendulum swings the other way. The more people who are educated about it the sooner a diagnosis will be made in their lives. For every 3-4 people with a diagnosis of diabetes there is one undiagnosed person with it. Our school systems here in Canada are educating children about this disease starting with the early grades.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> Absolutely right Dave, about the diabetes being a balancing act. It can be as difficult to control as a person wants to make it, or on the other hand, very easy to control with the healthy eating habits.
> Dave, I dont drink alcoholic beverages due to being an alcoholic (dry now for 31 years!) Are you able to suggest any that would be suitable for a diabetic? I know there are many diabetics who also would like an alcoholic beverage once in a while and as far as I know, most alcoholic beverages have a lot of sugar in them.


Alcohol is very problematic for diabetics, it is a form of sugar but acts in a very stange way because it initially causes blood sugar levels to plummet to dangerous levels and then raises them again as it's being pocessed by the body.

Probably the best thing to go for is _Buck's Fizz_ which is two parts orange juice to one part champagne or dry sparkling wine. In the UK pre-mixed _Buck's Fizz_ is only 2% alchohol, so it's good if you're driving too. In other countries it is sometimes sold as _Mimosa_, the French name for the cocktail.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns:
> 
> When I was first put on the previous drug, in one week only, I expanded from just under size 18, which is quite good for me, to size 26- I knew because of the clothes I could no longer wear- odd that the doctors stand back and let it happen when you have a depressive illness...


haha, one way to get a new wardrobe!!! not so funny when it happens to you. Most of the time the doctors will go with the number one drug that works the best (for any condition/disease this holds true). It is up to the patient to let the doctor know of unwanted side effects so that a different medication can be tried. If one is lucky, the first drug is the right one and there are no bad side effects.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns:
> 
> When I was first put on the previous drug, in one week only, I expanded from just under size 18, which is quite good for me, to size 26- I knew because of the clothes I could no longer wear- odd that the doctors stand back and let it happen when you have a depressive illness...
> 
> 
> 
> haha, one way to get a new wardrobe!!! not so funny when it happens to you. Most of the time the doctors will go with the number one drug that works the best (for any condition/disease this holds true). It is up to the patient to let the doctor know of unwanted side effects so that a different medication can be tried. If one is lucky, the first drug is the right one and there are no bad side effects.
Click to expand...

Trouble is in this area so many drugs are a chemical 'strait jacket' the psychiatrist has so much control over how you can live your life- I was scared to rock the boat.
Had a brilliant woman Psychiatrist briefly- first Nations American from Denver, but she went home when Bush declared war...


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely right Dave, about the diabetes being a balancing act. It can be as difficult to control as a person wants to make it, or on the other hand, very easy to control with the healthy eating habits.
> Dave, I dont drink alcoholic beverages due to being an alcoholic (dry now for 31 years!) Are you able to suggest any that would be suitable for a diabetic? I know there are many diabetics who also would like an alcoholic beverage once in a while and as far as I know, most alcoholic beverages have a lot of sugar in them.
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol is very problematic for diabetics, it is a form of sugar but acts in a very stange way because it initially causes blood sugar levels to plummet to dangerous levels and then raises them again as it's being pocessed by the body.
> 
> Probably the best thing to go foris _Buck's Fizz_ which is two parts orange juice to one part champagne or dry sparkling wine. In the UK pre-mixed _Buck's Fizz_ is only 2% alchohol, so it's good if you're driving too. In other countries it is sometimes sold as _Mimosa_, the French name for the cocktail.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Dave
Click to expand...

I know that in Canada, there is a bottled drink with different flavours. It is called Cooler and made by Domingo. It has an alcoholic content of .5%. It can be found in grocery stores. It is called a light wine.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely right Dave, about the diabetes being a balancing act. It can be as difficult to control as a person wants to make it, or on the other hand, very easy to control with the healthy eating habits.
> Dave, I dont drink alcoholic beverages due to being an alcoholic (dry now for 31 years!) Are you able to suggest any that would be suitable for a diabetic? I know there are many diabetics who also would like an alcoholic beverage once in a while and as far as I know, most alcoholic beverages have a lot of sugar in them.
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol is very problematic for diabetics, it is a form of sugar but acts in a very stange way because it initially causes blood sugar levels to plummet to dangerous levels and then raises them again as it's being pocessed by the body.
> 
> Probably the best thing to go foris _Buck's Fizz_ which is two parts orange juice to one part champagne or dry sparkling wine. In the UK pre-mixed _Buck's Fizz_ is only 2% alchohol, so it's good if you're driving too. In other countries it is sometimes sold as _Mimosa_, the French name for the cocktail.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that in Canada, there is a bottled drink with different flavours. It is called Cooler and made by Domingo. It has an alcoholic content of .5%. It can be found in grocery stores. It is called a light wine.
Click to expand...

It's a case of shopping around and reading all the labels very carefully. There are suitable drinks out there, but they they don't jump off the shelf!

Dave


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: 55mmdpns--no I don't mind--I was originally put on
> glimepiride tab4mg, and 500mg metformin-my Dr wanted to put me on insulin but i ask her to first let me try to control by diet. When I saw her last week, she told me to take 2- 500mg metformin instead of one. I have to have another AIC done next week before I see her again intwo weeks. My first AIC was 13.5 (if I remember right-very high). I'm hoping it will be better this time, but not sure since I was not following my diet.Thanks for the suggestions-I will make a note of them. I do use apples and peanut butter;have tired to buy frozen yogurt instead of ice cream. I keep EDY's Fruit Bars on hand just incase I want something sweet. I think they are only 1Carb choice. and popcorn-checking for the best kind. Those sugar free waffer cookies are not the best to use.


I loved the frozen snickers bars. So I get the tiny ones, about 1 tsp sugar each and when I have the urge, I eat one. It happens seldom though since I'm not a big ice cream fancier. I'm fortunate that I crossed the 7A1C line only once and not by a lot.


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> mjs--I like the EDY's Fruit bars more than ice cream. I'm not so sure if I get more healthy snack than with ice cream.Ice cream usually makes my heart let me know it's there, i guess maybe because of the cold??? I started the fruit bars when I was counting calories and really like them. I'm sure its not the healtest sanck, though. I too usually have one slice of whole wheat toast with peanut butter for breakfast, or 1/2 bagel with PB. I have my two cups coffee now with splenda.Just as 5mmdpns suggested I am trying to drink more water. I have been drinking water for a while over sweet tea, or soda pops ( too much additives in them). I am trying to be good to my kidneys as I knew they could be affectived. I also try not to let myself get shakey. Then I really have to shove in too much at one time to get it balanced out. Thanks for all the help. Right now I need all the suggestions. I did read somewhere-I think maybe on TP use red peppers with PB for a snack.


When you get shaky you may find you need only a tiny bit of sugar to stop that. The reason I'm so big on the nut bars is the amount of protein they have compared to other bar things. Even a whole bar I think is only about 1 tsp sugar.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> Absolutely right Dave, about the diabetes being a balancing act. It can be as difficult to control as a person wants to make it, or on the other hand, very easy to control with the healthy eating habits.


Do try my Applecake, it tastes great and nobody will ever know it's diabetic-friendly. A healthy treat that can fool teenage gannets, can fool anyone!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

*chuckles* Dave, I do make many diabetic friendly dishes and yes, no body but me knows the difference. I figure in cases like this, "ignorance is bliss" and it does not hurt anyone!! I have made note of the Applecake! I dont have apples on hand at the moment so when I do, I will definitely consider making this one.  My crabapple tree will not produce apples this year so I cant use them. My crabapple tree produces every other year. Due to tree nut allergies, I will substitute the almond essence with vanilla.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* Dave, I do make many diabetic friendly dishes and yes, no body but me knows the difference. I figure in cases like this, "ignorance is bliss" and it does not hurt anyone!! I have made note of the Applecake! I dont have apples on hand at the moment so when I do, I will definitely consider making this one. My crabapple tree will not produce apples this year so I cant use them. My crabapple tree produces every other year. Due to tree nut allergies, I will substitute the almond essence with vanilla.


Vanilla works very well, I once used it by mistake and was really pleased with the result!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Thanks Dave for the apple cake receipe. I will try it and when I do I'll let you know how it was. I did try to alter my "No Bake Cookies" receipe-not sure yet how they are.waiting on them to set up. Anyone who is prediabetic, try to deal with it before it does turn into diabetes if possible. For me I have to count carbs, fats, and break my sugar habit. I knew one day my sugar addiction would catch up with me!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: 5mmdpns--That's great they should be educating them early. I have always heard that juvenille diabetes has a higher mortality rate than Type 2. My GS has juvenille diabetes since age 9. He has a pump, but still extremely high sugars. Not as compliant as he should be.


----------



## Marianne818

theyarnlady said:


> Late afternoon all. Feels like fall here frost last night covered all the flowering plants. Just taking a break from friendship scarf.
> Seems we here in Wisconsin have gone from spring to early fall. New leaves on trees are starting to curl, from the cold and frost,may lose them. Will not have apples this year.
> Marianne818, could doughnuts be made in a regular oven too???


oh yes, bake at 375 F... my oven runs hot so I had to drop to 350 F..


----------



## Marianne818

Dave the apple cake sounds wonderful!! I'm trying to cut Mom's sugar intake, now that Daniel isn't here to bring her cookies, candies and brownies, she really needs to drop the sugar intake down, she doesn't eat that much really but she does tend to overdo it now and then. 
My father was diabetic, so was my brother, had an aunt and 2 cousins, they have all passed on but from cancer. I have been checked and am checked every 6 months, so far so good. I have relatively good health, cholesterol is really low and bp stays normal. If I keep my blood disease in check then I'm a happy camper! I deal with the arthur pain, haven't had a day without pain since I was 6 yrs old, LOL.. would be strange if I had one!


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Dave the apple cake sounds wonderful!! I'm trying to cut Mom's sugar intake, now that Daniel isn't here to bring her cookies, candies and brownies, she really needs to drop the sugar intake down, she doesn't eat that much really but she does tend to overdo it now and then.
> My father was diabetic, so was my brother, had an aunt and 2 cousins, they have all passed on but from cancer. I have been checked and am checked every 6 months, so far so good. I have relatively good health, cholesterol is really low and bp stays normal. If I keep my blood disease in check then I'm a happy camper! I deal with the arthur pain, haven't had a day without pain since I was 6 yrs old, LOL.. would be strange if I had one!


It tastes great and is really easy to make, no need to pre-bake the case blind and you can use pre-rolled pastry sheets if you're in a hurry.

Dave


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks Dave for the apple cake recipe. i love anything apple. i will try it when i get some cooking apples. i just have eating ones at the moment. I got the golden syrup and cocoanut for Marianne's biscuit recipe and want to make the almond biscutis tha myfanwy posted. i hope they both freeze so I can have them on hand. I will get the apple at this weeks shopping trip.


----------



## FireballDave

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Dave for the apple cake recipe. i love anything apple. i will try it when i get some cooking apples. i just have eating ones at the moment. I got the golden syrup and cocoanut for Marianne's biscuit recipe and want to make the almond biscutis tha myfanwy posted. i hope they both freeze so I can have them on hand. I will get the apple at this weeks shopping trip.


I hope you enjoy it. You can also eat it hot with custard or ice cream as a pudding, that works too!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

I just checked the cookie jar, it's empty!! Odd thing is I packed up about 6 dozen cookies of different types for the guys to take back with them. Guess they didn't think that was quite enough so they emptied the jar also! :lol: Oh well, I'll make Mom the apple cake that Dave posted and maybe one of the other treats that are posted. Monitoring her b/p closely right now, seems to be jumping around the scale a bit much for my liking.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> I just checked the cookie jar, it's empty!! Odd thing is I packed up about 6 dozen cookies of different types for the guys to take back with them. Guess they didn't think that was quite enough so they emptied the jar also! :lol: Oh well, I'll make Mom the apple cake that Dave posted and maybe one of the other treats that are posted. Monitoring her b/p closely right now, seems to be jumping around the scale a bit much for my liking.


I hope you take that as a complement! Hope Mom's b/p settles down soon- maybe when things are quieter at home.I'll send you some virtual polish for your halo!!! Seriously I think you are doing a brave thing caring for Mom.
Is the craft room underway yet?


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the cookie jar, it's empty!! Odd thing is I packed up about 6 dozen cookies of different types for the guys to take back with them. Guess they didn't think that was quite enough so they emptied the jar also! :lol: Oh well, I'll make Mom the apple cake that Dave posted and maybe one of the other treats that are posted. Monitoring her b/p closely right now, seems to be jumping around the scale a bit much for my liking.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you take that as a complement! Hope Mom's b/p settles down soon- maybe when things are quieter at home.I'll send you some virtual polish for your halo!!! Seriously I think you are doing a brave thing caring for Mom.
> Is the craft room underway yet?
Click to expand...

Oh I have no halo, :lol: just a lot of past history that is a very long story. the bottom line is I didn't have my Mom for most of my life, got her back when I was 16, then many years apart, so I am glad to care for her, I wish I had been able to care for my Dad, I still have regrets about that but I know things were as they should be. 
I've heard from Daniel this morning, he didn't know I had given the cookie containers to one of his friends, so when I said I had treats he just emptied the jar! His roommates are his 2 best friends from high school and college, they are my "adopted" kids also, call me Mom and I just love them!! They are excited now that I will be coming to see them when I can and of course they know they are always welcome here. 
Have a wonderful day/evening!!!
Marianne


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> I've heard from Daniel this morning, he didn't know I had given the cookie containers to one of his friends, so when I said I had treats he just emptied the jar! His roommates are his 2 best friends from high school and college, they are my "adopted" kids also, call me Mom and I just love them!! They are excited now that I will be coming to see them when I can and of course they know they are always welcome here.
> Have a wonderful day/evening!!!
> Marianne


Guess you have to allow that to pass. It's so good that you can feel good about who is living with- one less thing to worry about.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the cookie jar, it's empty!! Odd thing is I packed up about 6 dozen cookies of different types for the guys to take back with them. Guess they didn't think that was quite enough so they emptied the jar also! :lol: Oh well, I'll make Mom the apple cake that Dave posted and maybe one of the other treats that are posted. Monitoring her b/p closely right now, seems to be jumping around the scale a bit much for my liking.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you take that as a complement! Hope Mom's b/p settles down soon- maybe when things are quieter at home.I'll send you some virtual polish for your halo!!! Seriously I think you are doing a brave thing caring for Mom.
> Is the craft room underway yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I have no halo, :lol: just a lot of past history that is a very long story. the bottom line is I didn't have my Mom for most of my life, got her back when I was 16, then many years apart, so I am glad to care for her, I wish I had been able to care for my Dad, I still have regrets about that but I know things were as they should be.
> I've heard from Daniel this morning, he didn't know I had given the cookie containers to one of his friends, so when I said I had treats he just emptied the jar! His roommates are his 2 best friends from high school and college, they are my "adopted" kids also, call me Mom and I just love them!! They are excited now that I will be coming to see them when I can and of course they know they are always welcome here.
> Have a wonderful day/evening!!!
> Marianne
Click to expand...

It all speaks as to the goodness of your cookies and neither one of the guys wanted to miss out!!! You are so lucky to have kids who adopted you as their "mom"!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

I had to smile when I read that, Marianne. I've been adopted by a few over the years as well, and it is great to know you're appreciated. One DD's friend used to come and stay for several days at a time in the summer, even though she lived fairly close. Sometimes, I miss having a house full.

I didn't get any knitting or crochet done last night--I'd forgotten he wanted help with his war shirt, so I spent about two hours sewing the strips onto the leather (hard on the fingers, but I have good thimbles!). It needs a few more finishing touches and then it will be ready for the auction at his work. I think he's planning to add some horsehair, beads, and feathers to it. I'll try and get a picture of this one before he takes it away--we thought we had pictures of the last one, but somehow we don't seem to.

This weekend is the Gathering of Nations Powwow, but I don't know yet if we'll go. I love to watch the Bird Dancers, but the schedule isn't posted, so it's hard to know when to go to see that. I guess we'll figure it out when the weekend comes! If anyone's interested, you can read more here: http://www.gatheringofnations.com

We haven't been for quite some time, but it really is something to see.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I had to smile when I read that, Marianne. I've been adopted by a few over the years as well, and it is great to know you're appreciated. One DD's friend used to come and stay for several days at a time in the summer, even though she lived fairly close. Sometimes, I miss having a house full.
> 
> I didn't get any knitting or crochet done last night--I'd forgotten he wanted help with his war shirt, so I spent about two hours sewing the strips onto the leather (hard on the fingers, but I have good thimbles!). It needs a few more finishing touches and then it will be ready for the auction at his work. I think he's planning to add some horsehair, beads, and feathers to it. I'll try and get a picture of this one before he takes it away--we thought we had pictures of the last one, but somehow we don't seem to.
> 
> This weekend is the Gathering of Nations Powwow, but I don't know yet if we'll go. I love to watch the Bird Dancers, but the schedule isn't posted, so it's hard to know when to go to see that. I guess we'll figure it out when the weekend comes! If anyone's interested, you can read more here: http://www.gatheringofnations.com
> 
> We haven't been for quite some time, but it really is something to see.


Please do post the pics. when you have them! Have you sorted the wool supply problem?- I am thinking of building a new spinning wheel, to replace the one that got 'munted'.


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Please do post the pics. when you have them! Have you sorted the wool supply problem?- I am thinking of building a new spinning wheel, to replace the one that got 'munted'.


I'd love to learn spinning, and there are actually quite a few alpaca and sheep farmers around here (the Navajo have been sheepherders, spinners, and weavers for a long time now, so sheep are a big thing in this area), but that's something I can't manage right now (what I really want is a small herd of my own!). I did replenish my stash when I got my tax refund, so I have enough to keep me busy for some time yet. 

Hopefully, we'll have the shirt finished tomorrow and I will definitely get pictures!


----------



## Marianne818

Sorlenna said:


> I had to smile when I read that, Marianne. I've been adopted by a few over the years as well, and it is great to know you're appreciated. One DD's friend used to come and stay for several days at a time in the summer, even though she lived fairly close. Sometimes, I miss having a house full.
> 
> I didn't get any knitting or crochet done last night--I'd forgotten he wanted help with his war shirt, so I spent about two hours sewing the strips onto the leather (hard on the fingers, but I have good thimbles!). It needs a few more finishing touches and then it will be ready for the auction at his work. I think he's planning to add some horsehair, beads, and feathers to it. I'll try and get a picture of this one before he takes it away--we thought we had pictures of the last one, but somehow we don't seem to.
> 
> This weekend is the Gathering of Nations Powwow, but I don't know yet if we'll go. I love to watch the Bird Dancers, but the schedule isn't posted, so it's hard to know when to go to see that. I guess we'll figure it out when the weekend comes! If anyone's interested, you can read more here: http://www.gatheringofnations.com
> 
> We haven't been for quite some time, but it really is something to see.


Oh I got to go to one of the Gatherings of Nations when I lived in Colorado, had a friend that was living in Alb. and she invited me to come stay and go with her and her family. I loved the dancers and all the fun times made for wonderful memories. I spent a bit of time there over the years, had great doctors at the hospital. Sure miss my visits to NM!


----------



## Della

Other web sites also use the names sugar glider and sugar 
I went to both links on KP, but no photos of Sugar Bears. I keep hoping someone will post one. Do you have a photo? I never heard of them until the post on KP. Thanks.[/quote]

http://www.sugargliderinfo.org/gallery.php

Try this site for pictures....Della


----------



## mjs

Della said:


> Other web sites also use the names sugar glider and sugar
> I went to both links on KP, but no photos of Sugar Bears. I keep hoping someone will post one. Do you have a photo? I never heard of them until the post on KP. Thanks.


http://www.sugargliderinfo.org/gallery.php

Try this site for pictures....Della[/quote]

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&tok=mLtv5D9UkT0lKzkgjy5Few&cp=8&gs_id=bp&xhr=t&q=sugar+bear&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1227&bih=507&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=2IegT4vkJI-g8QSHneCzCA


----------



## Pontuf

So cute


----------

